# ***2015 Kansas Archery Whitetail Season! Post here!!!****



## RogueMedic87

This thread is for everything about the 2015 Kansas whitetails and those that hunt them. Share pictures, tactics and information here!


----------



## tmdtexan

Tagged I'm in


----------



## RogueMedic87

Anyone she'd hunting after this snow melts? This guy will be!


----------



## kansasboi

No snow here, 6 fresh so far.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Dang! Those are some nice ones!


----------



## cunninghamww

That is a wild looking shed, Kansasboi. Any history or TC pics of that buck on the hoof?


----------



## kansasboi

No history with him, found them on some public ground right next to my buddies farm. He ran cameras and feeders all year an never had a pic or seen him. We were pretty shocked.

Walked some public lake areas the past couple days and didn't find a thing. Still early I guess..


----------



## REDVANES

Already pumped. Tag soup with my buck tag the last 2 years has really got the pressure on!

I'm going to wait until middle of march to look for sheds.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Nice sheds right out of the gate, I might take a stroll next weekend.


----------



## 5MileCreek

Englewood, Kansas Checking in!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Wow, got a jump on the thread this year. Lol


----------



## D-nasty

Syracuse, KS here. This will be my first season hunting in KS and get to use my resident status to top it off!


----------



## ksgobbler

I've got the clover to plant a food plot. Place has been burned. Got food plot site #1 cleared of trees today. I just need to get the brush piles in there now burned. Got a sweet spot for a ground blind under the branches of a huge cedar tree. Trophy rock is out on a stump with a game camera watching it.


----------



## 5MileCreek

Some of the bigger deer that are still coming in.






















A couple that have left but will be back next year....Hopefully















We have a lot to look forward to. Haven't had much luck finding sheds the last few years, but we are going to make a weekend out of it in April and hopefully find some.


----------



## kansasboi

Man there's a lot of antler waiting for you there. Can't believe they all still have both sides. Good luck!


----------



## zmax hunter

Seth, can you let us know what happened with the large non-typical which jumps the fence in your youtube video,..ive watched that video many times,..simply love the character with that buck, Thanks


----------



## 5MileCreek

zmax hunter said:


> Seth, can you let us know what happened with the large non-typical which jumps the fence in your youtube video,..ive watched that video many times,..simply love the character with that buck, Thanks


Yeah that deer is pretty awesome! My grandpa actually filmed that little bit of video just South of his house about 200 yards. On opening day of Muzzleloader season he put him on the ground. The deer scored 192" with only a 15" inside spread. Best guess is the deer was a 3 1/2 year old.
I don't know what it was, but that little alfalfa field was the hot spot for the giants about 3 years in a row. Not so much nowadays but it sure was a few years ago.


----------



## 5MileCreek

I think this is the video you are talking about if anybody wants to check it out.


----------



## 5MileCreek

zmax hunter said:


> Seth, can you let us know what happened with the large non-typical which jumps the fence in your youtube video,..ive watched that video many times,..simply love the character with that buck, Thanks


Another video with alot of the same footage from my old YouTube channel. Longer scene of that deer.


----------



## RogueMedic87

5MileCreek said:


> Another video with alot of the same footage from my old YouTube channel. Longer scene of that deer.


What a brute!


----------



## bendnsend

Tagged huntin western ks this fall


----------



## PSR II

I think I will hunt Kansas this year for the first time.


----------



## steady streamin

tagged.


----------



## KSQ2

In early this year


----------



## Nomadaggiehuntr

Moving up there soon. Everything I've read makes me really anxious to get out there.


----------



## cunninghamww

Nomadaggiehuntr said:


> Moving up there soon. Everything I've read makes me really anxious to get out there.


You are in for a treat. I moved here 3 years ago from Bama...talk about a big improvement!


----------



## tacklebox80

KS has a whitetail season?


----------



## Nomadaggiehuntr

cunninghamww said:


> You are in for a treat. I moved here 3 years ago from Bama...talk about a big improvement!


I hunted Bama some this year. Nothing to write home about for sure, but definitely still nice to be able to be in the woods.


----------



## ksgobbler

Starting to see some antler growth


----------



## RyanH

Well I have applied just waiting for the draw results! Hunting unit 11. 

Tagged


----------



## Roll coal

Anybody know when they post draw results


----------



## d3ue3ce

Roll coal said:


> Anybody know when they post draw results


Ill have to check back in my records over the last few years, but i wanna say may usually


Edit....last year may 8th, i called to confirm that i drew. It was around the same time the last few before that. It wont actually be posted online for a week or so after that.

Just call and ask for big game licensing.


----------



## Will1616

Elk county. Saw a GIANT 16 point last year. Except he was 800 Yds away


----------



## RyanH

Just called, I was selected!!!!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Got my bachelor group on cam already. "Carl" is a 4 year old that's #1 on my hit list and sporting 8 inches on each side right now. Looks like some good size bases too! Pics to come soon.


----------



## steady streamin

Results are up.. Lots of people didn't get tags.


----------



## Deer.seks

steady streamin said:


> Results are up.. Lots of people didn't get tags.


Did you get a tag? Where you hunting?


----------



## RyanH

Got my tags in the mail!!!


----------



## cunninghamww

Just put out cameras for first time a few days ago. Got a few I am looking forward to relocating.


----------



## blark1988

Ive received my tags in the mail and I will be hunting Kansas for the first time this year. Going with a few buddies who have been going for 8 years so hopefully we have some luck. They said last year was the best year since the hard hit about 4 years or so ago. So this year should be a good year!! I cant wait


----------



## duby8609

I've had cameras out for 10 days now. Gonna let them sit until the end of month. One is over a mineral site I started in late May and one is snapping shots on a tight little pinch point I stumbled on late last yr. I'm very interested to see if I have much action at the pinch point.


----------



## df06

I am living in Mn but hunt on my own land in western Ks every November. Got my biggest ever in 35+ years of bow hunting , last fall. It was a 10 pt, not sure of inches as I don.t measure or enter them, but guess its 135".
I'll be there again in November.


----------



## REDVANES

I may check a camera tonight... so pumped to see what's there!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

Hey guys. I'm heading out to my lease the first week of July. I have a question about mineral sites. I usually put them out in march but was thinking about putting some more out in July. Would this be to late? I will probably put them out any way since all I do is get the $5 tractor supply block and spice it up with some cool aid powder. Just curious if you guys think that will be enough time for them to find it and get into it?

Thanks


----------



## REDVANES

outdoorfrenzy said:


> Hey guys. I'm heading out to my lease the first week of July. I have a question about mineral sites. I usually put them out in march but was thinking about putting some more out in July. Would this be to late? I will probably put them out any way since all I do is get the $5 tractor supply block and spice it up with some cool aid powder. Just curious if you guys think that will be enough time for them to find it and get into it?
> 
> Thanks


They'll find it and use it. Plus, it'll be primed for next year


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

With all the rain and needing to drive through the fields, I waited until Sunday to put cameras out on my favorite property. The lower two fields are weeds, the ground holds lots of water so no planting has been done. The top field has corn, but it's about a foot tall. This could be an interesting season on this property.


----------



## duby8609

This thread is usually booming by mid July with growth pics. So far I don't have much to show after last weeks camera check. Tons of does and smaller bucks.


----------



## duby8609

Noting crazy here. But It's all I have to look at so far.


----------



## ikeinks

Ready for cooler weather, have 3 cams out and will probably check them in a week or so. Some of my stands are surrounded by 3 feet of cornstalks because of the flooding this spring, hopefully it's not an issue for hunting.


----------



## Matte

After running about a dozen cameras for two weeks I am not really seeing the growth that I had hoped for.















Sheds from the same section of ground.


----------



## ksgobbler

Prepping food plots. I have a dandy buck on my place, but I think he is headed downward. Need to get my camera back out over the mineral lick


----------



## Hawkfarm

Still babysitting a lot here. Some yearling bucks are becoming regulars around the farm yard. I've got a couple of older bucks that have shown back up on a camera but I have yet to see them in person. I'm working on food plots and getting stands ready. Got a month to go.


----------



## ksgobbler




----------



## duby8609




----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

1 more month to go! Not sure how my season will go this year. My wife just had our first baby about 8 weeks ago. She goes back to work September 21. Since this is new territory for us, I don't know how much hunting I'll get in this year. Definitely less than I normally get.


----------



## KSQ2

Farmer and Gobbler, you guys look to be hunting twins, lol!


----------



## bendnsend

Tag


----------



## JWilson90

checking in from the SEK. just put cams out last week. prolly wait til sept 1st to check. had some brutes show up in rut that im hopin show back up. good luck to all.


----------



## sleeperls

Yup.


----------



## zmax hunter

Found this guy out walkin around at 3:15, stupid spider is photo bombing my camera, and living on the lense,...need to add a kill stand tomorrow. Hopefully 1 of the guys will get the shot


----------



## JWilson90

That's a good deer to b out that early. Hopefully u can make it happen on him


----------



## kspseshooter

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> 1 more month to go! Not sure how my season will go this year. My wife just had our first baby about 8 weeks ago. She goes back to work September 21. Since this is new territory for us, I don't know how much hunting I'll get in this year. Definitely less than I normally get.


Congratulations on the little one!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

im heading out this weekend to check cameras and hang stands. hope to have a big one patterned and be able to get on him opening day.


----------



## JWilson90

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> 1 more month to go! Not sure how my season will go this year. My wife just had our first baby about 8 weeks ago. She goes back to work September 21. Since this is new territory for us, I don't know how much hunting I'll get in this year. Definitely less than I normally get.


It'll all work out. My wife and I had a baby July 24th and she went back mid September and she let me hunt whenever I wanted. And them babies are good luck lol. I killed my first wall hanger last year so it was a blessed year all the way around. Enjoy that baby bub before u no he/she will b a ball of fire and up all night lol


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

zmax hunter said:


> Found this guy out walkin around at 3:15, stupid spider is photo bombing my camera, and living on the lense,...need to add a kill stand tomorrow. Hopefully 1 of the guys will get the shot


Just remember the guy who helped you hang those stands and clear out shooting lanes.


----------



## zmax hunter

Oh trust me, i havent forgot, he has permission to hunt anytime from June 1st till Aug 1st, lol 3 months all to himself :becky:


----------



## zmax hunter

Where theres a will, theres a way. My latest creation makes getting stands in and out fairly easy. Today was my 1st test. Found a couple small issues and realized a couple other features it needs. Nothing a little more welding wont solve. Works with pretty much any length of ladder stand. Patent pending of course, lol


----------



## zmax hunter

Kinda interesting photo, the pic with my atv shows a nice rolling pasture, look the other way, and you can see some of my property, the beans are doing very well, some are nearly 40" tall.


----------



## FroMan

I'm gonna shoot me a big one! I hope.


----------



## zmax hunter

Was just reading on another forum that kdwpt is proposing to increase fees across the board, a tag and license for resident will cost somwhere near $70, NR fees will increase somewhere close to $515 for a tag and license.
Say they will raise about $6,000,000. Currently they are spending more than they make.


----------



## JWilson90

zmax hunter said:


> Was just reading on another forum that kdwpt is proposing to increase fees across the board, a tag and license for resident will cost somwhere near $70, NR fees will increase somewhere close to $515 for a tag and license.
> Say they will raise about $6,000,000. Currently they are spending more than they make.


Our local bait shop showed us an article from the Wichita eagle regarding this. Deer tags going up to 40 dollars. Hunting licenses going to 25. 

The best thing about the whole thing from what I heard is no more over the counter out of state tags. She said it'll b strictly a draw system..whether that's true or not I'm not sure


----------



## JWilson90

http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article29729536.html


There's the article.


----------



## zmax hunter

JWilson90 said:


> Our local bait shop showed us an article from the Wichita eagle regarding this. Deer tags going up to 40 dollars. Hunting licenses going to 25.
> 
> The best thing about the whole thing from what I heard is no more over the counter out of state tags. She said it'll b strictly a draw system..whether that's true or not I'm not sure


The $40 tag and $25 license does NOT include the store processing fee, usually about $2.50, so add another $5 in cost.

Where do you get this Over the counter BS, the only otc tags available to NR hunters is landowner/tenant tags, which are also a reduced price. All General nr's have to go thru a Draw, if you are calling a "leftover" tag an over the counter tag,..its NOT,..its a left over tag that didnt sell during the draw. Please educate her so she will quit passing along lies.

Here, show her this
http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Applications-and-Fees/Deer


----------



## JWilson90

zmax hunter said:


> The $40 tag and $25 license does NOT include the store processing fee, usually about $2.50, so add another $5 in cost.
> 
> Where do you get this Over the counter BS, the only otc tags available to NR hunters is landowner/tenant tags, which are also a reduced price. All General nr's have to go thru a Draw, if you are calling a "leftover" tag an over the counter tag,..its NOT,..its a left over tag that didnt sell during the draw. Please educate her so she will quit passing along lies.
> 
> Here, show her this
> http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Applications-and-Fees/Deer


She did explain it was the leftover tags that would b done away with. I refer to them as otc for the simple fact a person can get them like that after the draw and if that unit has leftover tags.


----------



## ksgobbler

NR turkey permit needs to go up as well.


----------



## KSQ2

I wonder what the landowner/tenant tag will go to? That lifetime license continues to pay for itself over and over.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Should have bought my lifetime license when I was 18 when it was like $400.......now if I want one for my son, it will just be a cool $960 (projection).....

Hey Brian, don't know if I ever heard, did you find any good sheds this past spring?


----------



## JWilson90

Lifetime is on my Christmas list to myself this year lol before they increase. Especially since u can pay for it in quarterly. Also ready they will offer a 5 year license for 100 or 5 year combo for 180


----------



## zmax hunter

No, i didnt, best shed was in the low 60's, , i found 4 on one day, i really didnt look very hard often, work had me tied down. I also came across tracks on one of my properties, about a size 11,..

I would love to see the state only allow nr tags to be sold during the initial draw, i have no faith they will remove the left over system, in their eyes, they have a quota to fill and will continue to make those tags available on a first come first serve till gone,..this yr, they were all gone in what ..5min of being offered,..lol


----------



## hunterhewi

Is the $40 tag a GR tag? Or is that what landowner/tenant tags are going up to?


----------



## JWilson90

40 is the regular resident tag


----------



## NYyotekiller

When should I hear something from Kansas department of wildlife about my tags? I already know that I drew succesfully, but haven't received an email or anything from them as of yet.


----------



## zmax hunter

Most all have recieved their tags in the mail, call them tomorrow


----------



## NYyotekiller

Even the Non residents have received their tags?


----------



## HoytTF

NYyotekiller said:


> Even the Non residents have received their tags?


Yes, I bet I've had my NR tag for at least a month if not longer.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Yes, You may have mistaken it for junk mail. Had a friend that did that. lol.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

NYyotekiller said:


> Even the Non residents have received their tags?


I drew a rifle Mule Deer tag one year, almost threw it away because it looked like junk mail and it came from another state( I think it was from Kentucky). I called Pratt and they said that's where they are printed for some reason.


----------



## BigDeer

res tags are $40 now? used to be $32.50 correct?

$225 was the price of a lifetime license when I got mine


----------



## JWilson90

BigDeer said:


> res tags are $40 now? used to be $32.50 correct?
> 
> $225 was the price of a lifetime license when I got mine


They will b 40 in 2016


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> res tags are $40 now? used to be $32.50 correct?
> 
> $225 was the price of a lifetime license when I got mine


They are still $32.50 for this year. The first time I thought about buying a lifetime license they were $140. I was in high school and that was crazy money, wish I would have done it.


----------



## BigDeer

Thanks JWil and KB


----------



## muliesflatties

Im in.


----------



## JWilson90

No prob buddy.

Spent 8 hours today hanging stands and putting in a blind. Also lost on of my spots today but I think I found a better one so we will see how it looks.


----------



## kansasboi

Parents gave me the choice of lifetime hunting/fishing license or a Nintendo one year for my birthday. Ya I'm the idiot still buying a license each year....


----------



## zmax hunter

Lows in the mid 50's overnight and tomorrow, deer are gonna be moving early with this front, wish i was set up on the ground tomorrow am, id just spend the day,..lol Next 10 days looks awesome as well.


----------



## JWilson90

zmax hunter said:


> Lows in the mid 50's overnight and tomorrow, deer are gonna be moving early with this front, wish i was set up on the ground tomorrow am, id just spend the day,..lol Next 10 days looks awesome as well.


Yea this weather has me all sorts of ancy. 75 today while hanging stands in August has to b some sort of God send lol. We did get a lil wet but hey we persevered and got the stands up. 

I'm like you zmax.. I'm wanting to go sit somewhere and see what happens. I think I'm gonna go sit on the edge of a beanfield tomorrow evening and see what comes out


----------



## kspseshooter

What a beautiful morning!! 60* here in NE KS.


----------



## BigDeer

JWilson90 said:


> No prob buddy.
> 
> Spent 8 hours today hanging stands and putting in a blind. Also lost on of my spots today but I think I found a better one so we will see how it looks.


Good luck with the new spot. My son and I are headed to our lease with my BIL and his son (they both drew a tag/youth tag) to setup some spots for the boys youth season and put cameras out this weekend.


----------



## Kick them up

kspseshooter said:


> What a beautiful morning!! 60* here in NE KS.


How much rain did you get last night? I have a farm outside Valley Falls and it look like it got hammered. Wondering if my mud road will be dried out by the w/e.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Kick them up said:


> How much rain did you get last night? I have a farm outside Valley Falls and it look like it got hammered. Wondering if my mud road will be dried out by the w/e.



We got a couple of inches, not supposed to rain any more this week so the roads should be good by this weekend.


----------



## KSQ2

The rain the last 12 hours has been perfect. I can almost hear the clover rebounding in the plots!


----------



## nyarcher

Good luck everyone this hunting season


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, stepped outside this AM and took a deep breath and thought to myself, ahhhhhhh, this feels like fall!!


----------



## JWilson90

BigDeer said:


> Good luck with the new spot. My son and I are headed to our lease with my BIL and his son (they both drew a tag/youth tag) to setup some spots for the boys youth season and put cameras out this weekend.


That'd b awesome to get the youngins a good buck.


----------



## BigDeer

JWilson90 said:


> That'd b awesome to get the youngins a good buck.


My son didn't draw, but hopefully my nephew gets one! Thanks


----------



## kansasboi

AintNoGriz said:


> Man, stepped outside this AM and took a deep breath and thought to myself, ahhhhhhh, this feels like fall!!


Did the same thing, then heard a whistle across the street an the boys were out at football practice. Senses went on high alert!


----------



## duby8609

AintNoGriz said:


> Man, stepped outside this AM and took a deep breath and thought to myself, ahhhhhhh, this feels like fall!!


Did the same thing. Its was 55 at 7:15. Nothing like that first blast of fresh cool air to get you pumped even more for season to start. Gonna go sit on a bean field tonight and glass.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> Man, stepped outside this AM and took a deep breath and thought to myself, ahhhhhhh, this feels like fall!!


I almost got hooked myself this morning, then I remembered mother nature was just setting me up for a kick in the junk with more 90 degree weather that you know is coming!!!!

Youth season is just a few weeks away, hoping we get another cool down opening weekend.


----------



## JWilson90

So who all is fully prepared for season?? Stands up. Lanes cut. Bow shooting darts. Camo washed and stored. All the works??

I've got my stands up and lanes cut. My bow dialed in to 60 yards. Only lacking washing my camo but usually don't do that til 2 weeks before opener


----------



## Gtrembly2

Still need to wash camo, waiting on pants to come in from cable. And then still trying to figure out how to get my lighted nocks to hit the same. Im good to 35 but after that they drop pretty good.


----------



## JWilson90

Any fellow kansans shoot dead ringer heads that can give me some real world feedback


----------



## ikeinks

Checked my cameras after 2 weeks and had 3 total bucks on camera.... so pretty slow. Have cruised around a little at night and seen some really nice ones running in pairs

My friends havent had much on camera yet either


----------



## zmax hunter

For the guys who haul water from time to time. Check with your local crop chemical people. Sometimes you can buy damaged chem. containers cheap. Just triple rinse and flush the container, they have a built in valve, and hold 275 gln.


----------



## Binney59

Zmax- you can often find those up here by searching craigslist for IBC totes or 275 gallon totes. I have cut them in half and used them for water holes as well- the deer can stand in them and not break them like a kiddie pool yet they are tons cheaper than a plastic cattle water tank. Good share.


----------



## ksgobbler

I had a 325 gallon water tank on my place the previous owner left. It was nasty so I pressure washed it inside and out. Coworker needed a water tank on his land and he had one of the nice cabelas feeders that the previous owner left on his place when he bought it. We made a swap and we both got what we wanted without spending a dime.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Less than a month away! Getting fired up!


----------



## ksgobbler

I have been all over my place trying to get a handle on my sericea lespedeza issue so I didn't expect much. He'll get a pass.


----------



## tlfw

What is the date that most bucks no longer have velvet? I'm trying to plan an early season hunt schedule, but I don't want to waste time/money/effort for bucks still in velvet.


----------



## JWilson90

tlfw said:


> What is the date that most bucks no longer have velvet? I'm trying to plan an early season hunt schedule, but I don't want to waste time/money/effort for bucks still in velvet.


Bucks here have mostly lost all velvet by season opener


----------



## sooner77

Chased this guy all last year. He is a season killer as he makes you pass lots of good deer


----------



## tlfw

JWilson90 said:


> Bucks here have mostly lost all velvet by season opener


Thank you.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

tlfw said:


> What is the date that most bucks no longer have velvet? I'm trying to plan an early season hunt schedule, but I don't want to waste time/money/effort for bucks still in velvet.


Most will be out of velvet by labor day this year... IMO, it would be very rare to shoot a velvet buck in the Kansas archery season.


----------



## Todd Wylie

newton,ks. here. And I just got back from scouting a permission I got. It is going to be a great year, been trying to catch the owner for a year. The land is on the opposite side of the creek from some nice public land. didn't just see trails, it was more of a highway all over the place.


----------



## Pittstate23

Any of you guys ever draw the Marias Des Cygne hunt? I drew this year and am unsure what to think


----------



## zmax hunter

I had one trail cam still in the woods from last year, lol

To my knowledge, hes still alive.


----------



## RPLies

Biggest one on my SE KS property so far this year. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## BigDeer

RPLies said:


> Biggest one on my SE KS property so far this year. Can't wait to get started.
> 
> View attachment 2749514


Pretty buck, think he is 4.5?


----------



## BigDeer

zmax hunter said:


> I had one trail cam still in the woods from last year, lol
> 
> To my knowledge, hes still alive.


Great deer zmax! Def has the stud quality going.


----------



## JWilson90

RPLies said:


> Biggest one on my SE KS property so far this year. Can't wait to get started.
> 
> View attachment 2749514


Ur property doing better than mine. Although the big ones didn't show up til late October so I'm hoping they come back after they get out of their summer routine


----------



## JWilson90

Anyone ever have problems with ants getting In trail cameras


----------



## BigDeer

JWilson90 said:


> Anyone ever have problems with ants getting In trail cameras


JWil,

No, never have, here are some remedies maybe you can try??

http://www.mnn.com/your-home/at-home/blogs/13-natural-remedies-for-the-ant-invasion


----------



## RPLies

JWilson90 said:


> Ur property doing better than mine. Although the big ones didn't show up til late October so I'm hoping they come back after they get out of their summer routine


i'm hoping these guys stick around for a while. they typically scatter once fall gets here. that's why i'm sure to get out on opening day to catch 'em before patterns change.


----------



## RPLies

BigDeer said:


> Pretty buck, think he is 4.5?


I'll tell ya when I put my tag on him...


----------



## KSQ2

We have a big change this year, our daughter will be hunting the youth season. It's really weird considering back in my day, you had to be 14, but I guess times have changed. The bright side is our farm has all kinds of bucks early season, but they tend to disappear when the bachelor groups break up. So she should have some good deer to chase, that the rest of us won't be able to.
We're limiting her to 60 yards with the rifle.








Getting the blind ready for an east wind. When the wind is out of the west or south, she be hunting with us in double ladder stands.
















Here's a few of the bucks she'll be chasing.


----------



## zap

nice!


----------



## BigDeer

Good luck to you and your lil shooter KSQ2. That first pic should be framed and on your desk! Hopefully adding her first buck next to it.


----------



## KSQ2

BigDeer said:


> Good luck to you and your lil shooter KSQ2. That first pic should be framed and on your desk! Hopefully adding her first buck next to it.


Appreciate the good vibes BigDeer and Zap!


----------



## kansas_hick

Nice deer best of luck to her.


----------



## RickySch

good luck to all this bow season stay safe and let them arrows fly! just started bow hunting last year and ended up with a doe! its buck time this year  even though i took the bow out to start practicing and remembered i needed to replace my string so thinking i may have a late start this year.


----------



## bowhuntertx

I'll be heading up 9/24 to hang stands and cams.. I'll try to get some evening hunts in as well. I couldn't hunt last year due to tearing my labrum and having shoulder survey. I really missed being up there hunting and visiting with friends. I've got 11/6-11/14 circled on my calendar for this fall. We had planned on not coming up until the 11th or 12th but decided to move up a few days. I always feel like I've had better luck when centering our week around the 8th. I've been hearing good reports of timely rains and good buck sightings. Good luck to all you guys and be safe


----------



## Kick them up

How old is this deer? Thinking he is 4 plus.


----------



## Will1616

Id say at least that. And yes he is a shooter


----------



## JWilson90

Kick them up said:


> How old is this deer? Thinking he is 4 plus.
> View attachment 2757370


Im going with 5 plus. Thick bodied and just large in general. If presented the opportunity id take him in the blink of an eye.


----------



## REDVANES

Kick them up said:


> How old is this deer? Thinking he is 4 plus.
> View attachment 2757370



WOW 5+ for sure!


----------



## BigDeer

His chest/brisket/neck make his azz look tiny and it isn't. That is an older deer easy. Good luck!


----------



## REDVANES

These are the best I have so far.





All these are 2014 bucks on a piece of land I don't have camera on Yet. 
Anxious to see what's out there this year.








Let the season begin!!!


----------



## BigDeer

Great deer Red, good luck!


----------



## JWilson90

REDVANES said:


> These are the best I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these are 2014 bucks on a piece of land I don't have camera on Yet.
> Anxious to see what's out there this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the season begin!!!


Definitely have plenty to choose from. Good problem to have lol. Good luck this year RedVanes


----------



## Kick them up

REDVANES said:


> WOW 5+ for sure!


Thanks guys, He is one of three on my short list!


----------



## REDVANES

Good luck to you guys too! 

It's gotta be a good year for me.... tag soup the last 2 years has me motivated!


----------



## REDVANES

Kick them up said:


> Thanks guys, He is one of three on my short list!


That deer reminds me of the one in my avatar.
Huge body with a rack to match. He scored 173" Gross. 
I would think your buck would hit that mark!


----------



## zap

Kansas Regulations Summary brochures are out now.......good idea to get one and look it over, in depth.

More wildlife areas then last season require daily electronic registration to legally hunt them.


----------



## sleeperls

Thanks for the heads uo zap. They dont put out the books here until well after youth season starts.


----------



## ksgobbler

sleeperls said:


> Thanks for the heads uo zap. They dont put out the books here until well after youth season starts.


Some of them don't have the paper copy anymore. Its online via smartphone.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Don't have any pictures of big bucks, but I liked this one from last week.


----------



## Kick them up

REDVANES said:


> That deer reminds me of the one in my avatar.
> Huge body with a rack to match. He scored 173" Gross.
> I would think your buck would hit that mark!


From your lips to God's ear!


----------



## JWilson90

Well dove season starts Tuesday.. Any you boys gonna b out there with shotgun in hand?


----------



## ksgobbler

I usually go once till my allergies remind me why I don't do it more often. A few birds around but I am going to sit it out. Was spraying sericea last night and was a snotty mess when I came in. Benadryl clears me up but also puts me to sleep.


----------



## fishfurlife

Joining into this one. Spent the weekend in SE KS setting cameras and scouting a bit. Trying out a couple new wireless cameras to see how they help out the long distance scouting.


----------



## zmax hunter

I have a wheat stubble field which we burned off a couple weeks ago. Its covered in doves, couple friends and i are planning a thursday hunt.


----------



## zmax hunter

About 1 hr for this food plot with the groundhog. Im a bit disappointed with the disc sharpness, will run the handheld grinder over it for next time, i use it for my mower blades with a 40grit sanding wheel,..leaves a perfect edge.

While checking another property for movement, tracks in mud, i found a nice set of splayed toes with dew class visible along with a set of doe tracks,..following them they stopped, i turned around to see where they were moving back n forth several times, i shut off the 4whlr, and was figuring a place for a camera when i heard her blow. Slipping forward a few steps i could see the doe about 15y away looking at me, she blew again, then trotted off.
I waited, waiting,..and he stood up, a nice 140ish 10pt who gave me a brief glance before he bolted after her.
I left a covert camera on a set of stic n pics. I really like it, dont need a tree and it makes camera adjustment simple.


----------



## BigDeer

Went to the lease and it was a jungle. I'm torn up from all the locust trees and some other kind of prickly tree we had to cut to make shooting lanes for youth season. Did jump a great buck bedded with a doe...

Last year this past weekend I dumped some pool salt out and poured swamp donkey, or something similar, on it. This is the hole 1 year later. My son just turned 12, standing next to it for scale. It is probably about a foot deep and they are still hammering it.


----------



## KSQ2

I don't know what my problem is with mineral, I've tried every kind out there, including making my own and our deer don't touch it! All I can figure is all the cattle salt blocks around? I'd love to find something like that bigdeer!!


----------



## BigDeer

pool salt is pretty fine, maybe it absorbs into the ground quicker??


----------



## JWilson90

That's a heck of a hole. I got one similar to that at my place. Crazy how much they come back to those things


----------



## ryans127

JWilson90 said:


> Well dove season starts Tuesday.. Any you boys gonna b out there with shotgun in hand?


I'm up in MN and the answer is HELL YES! Dove is by far my favorite non-bow hunting.


----------



## fishfurlife

zmax hunter said:


> Where theres a will, theres a way. My latest creation makes getting stands in and out fairly easy. Today was my 1st test. Found a couple small issues and realized a couple other features it needs. Nothing a little more welding wont solve. Works with pretty much any length of ladder stand. Patent pending of course, lol


What general area are you hunting I if you don't mind me asking? Looks similar to the ground I was around this weekend.


----------



## zmax hunter

Im in north central ks, primarily ottawa county, i sometimes hunt saline, lincoln, mitchell, cloud and clay counties.


----------



## hunterhewi

JWilson90 said:


> Well dove season starts Tuesday.. Any you boys gonna b out there with shotgun in hand?


Ill be out on my 5 day weekend! Cant wait, dove hunting is one thing me, my dad, and brothers do every year. Love it!


----------



## Rg176bnc

zap said:


> Kansas Regulations Summary brochures are out now.......good idea to get one and look it over, in depth.
> 
> More wildlife areas then last season require daily electronic registration to legally hunt them.


Just a heads up if you get in a bind on a WMA w/ the electronic check in don't think they are going to come look for you. Just got a notice yesterday that I didn't log out from a turkey hunt in May. Them boys are on it lol.


----------



## muliesflatties

ttt


----------



## fishfurlife

I got spoiled on the nice weather towards the middle of August. This heat is sucking bad! 
Along with the fact that the deer basically have to roll over in their beds to eat with the abundance of all things green this summer.


----------



## Hawkfarm

First hard horn of the year. And a couple of other bucks that haven't shed yet. I'm looking forward to getting a daylight picture of the buck in the background which appears to have very good main beam length.


----------



## wartank70

nice pics


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, it was blasted hot yesterday. Was working in the yard in middle of the afternoon and about had a heat stroke. Did a little dove hunting at evening but we all decided that we are horrible shots.


----------



## Todd Wylie

Well I got a week till I can get in the stand but my family is already at it. My little sister-inlaw got a little buck opening day of youth and disabled. Than my father-inlaw who is disabled got a nice 15 pointer still in velvet this morning. Makes my decision of where I want to set monday morning harder.


----------



## HHunter37

Wow that's awesome! Congrats and good luck


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

Nice deer. 

Looks like the temps are not terrible this weekend according to the weather man. I'm excited for Monday. Got a few good bucks id like to come across


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

Any of you guys live southeast Kansas. Say oh around pumpkin creek?


----------



## KSQ2

TAIL_CHASER said:


> Any of you guys live southeast Kansas. Say oh around pumpkin creek?


About 15 miles away.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

KSQ2 said:


> About 15 miles away.


Coffeyville?


----------



## JWilson90

TAIL_CHASER said:


> Any of you guys live southeast Kansas. Say oh around pumpkin creek?


Bout 40 miles west of me


----------



## wartank70

ill be out in stand monday morning


----------



## JWilson90

wartank70 said:


> ill be out in stand monday morning


I can't get out til Tuesday evening


----------



## Fireman324

TAIL_CHASER said:


> Any of you guys live southeast Kansas. Say oh around pumpkin creek?


Yea not to far away...


----------



## koboxerks

Parents have a farm in Mound City & I pulled the Marais Des Cygne Archery hunt this year. This is my FIRST year EVER deer hunting so I'm itching to get my first one in the bag.


Fireman324 said:


> Yea not to far away...


----------



## hunterhewi

Anyone see this stud or any info on it? Stud to say the least and congrats to the young hunter! Lucky &@[email protected]?/ lol


----------



## wartank70

Any on near ft riley


----------



## KSQ2

TAIL_CHASER said:


> Coffeyville?


We actually live near, and do most of our hunting within 15 miles of Tyro.


----------



## KSQ2

hunterhewi said:


> Anyone see this stud or any info on it? Stud to say the least and congrats to the young hunter! Lucky &@[email protected]?/ lol
> View attachment 2844594


All I can say to that is WOW!

Looks like SC or SW from the ground.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Wow is right. That is what each of us would like to see coming by while we're in a stand. Congrats to the young man who got him.


----------



## hunterhewi

Heard it was in the county im from. Stafford


----------



## hunterhewi

Hell my brother said the kid is from st. John lol thats where i went to HD


----------



## KillingFields

KillingFields is checking in from NE KS. Good to see some familiar bow hunters on here. Imma getting that fever!


----------



## wartank70

man i cant wait monday morning ill be in stand !!! any one near geary county


----------



## blark1988

This is a stud we have on cam in nothern kansas


----------



## BigDeer

blark1988 said:


> This is a stud we have on cam in nothern kansas
> View attachment 2849930


Nice buck! Too bad that g3 on the left isn't a fork it would match perfectly!


----------



## Todd Wylie

Guys I am really getting jacked for monday. Been shooting my bow every day. I plan on hunting all day if possible or at least till I put one on the ground. I just really can't decide on where I'm gonna hunt yet I got 4 permissions and one good public spot to choose from. Then I don't know if I am going to hunt from a stand , my Ghost blind I won, or just on the ground in my gillie suite. To many decisions and only 3 days left to decide.


----------



## JWilson90

Well I'm out to check cams one last time before opener. Hoping to have a big one showing up during daylight but not holding my breathe.


----------



## wartank70

I'm thinking about checking cams today if I get home in time if not tomorrow morning I'm so pumped Monday morning cant come soon enough


----------



## JWilson90

wartank70 said:


> I'm thinking about checking cams today if I get home in time if not tomorrow morning I'm so pumped Monday morning cant come soon enough


Well my first 2 produced nothing. Which I wasn't surprised. I didn't get real good ones until late October. One cam quit taking pics on 8/27 bcuz the batteries died.


----------



## KSQ2

Our daughter shot her first buck last night. I really figured tonight would be the night with the cooler temps, but she didn't need it I guess! She has the honor of shooting the first buck on our farm. He was a perfect buck to shoot, I believe he was on the downhill slide, his body and head were both huge, and his bases are very big and knarly. Now we just need her to keep building up those muscles, so she can shoot one with her menace one day!


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> Our daughter shot her first buck last night. I really figured tonight would be the night with the cooler temps, but she didn't need it I guess! She has the honor of shooting the first buck on our farm. He was a perfect buck to shoot, I believe he was on the downhill slide, his body and head were both huge, and his bases are very big and knarly. Now we just need her to keep building up those muscles, so she can shoot one with her menace one day!


Man that is awesome congrats to your daughter. Amazing buck. Great memories for sure.


----------



## BigDeer

Great job KSQ2!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Tell her congrats from us AT folk!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats ksq2! 
Wish my daughter was home to hunt, shes now a sophomore at Washburn, in the athletic trainer program, working all the football games. Cherish her, time flies by quick


----------



## wartank70

who's ready for tomorrow?


----------



## AintNoGriz

wartank70 said:


> who's ready for tomorrow?



Not me. Between high school and middle school sports with the kids during the week, getting new lawn going, my weekends have been just trying to get caught up. Maybe, i should log off of AT and actually go shoot my bow? Good luck to those that get out early!


----------



## hunterhewi

wartank70 said:


> who's ready for tomorrow?


Ill be ready at 4:30 AM to get up and head to work. I dont get excited until mid oct for deer season. Wish it still opened oct. 1 like it used to


----------



## zap

wartank70 said:


> who's ready for tomorrow?



I will be hunting evenings near buck bedding on the public from here out until its cool enough to put up doe meat, then maybe hunting my rut spots in November.

Good luck to the early season warriors.


----------



## kspseshooter

I'm planning to hunt at my dads over 2nd crop beans tomorrow evening. Haven't ran any cameras there this year, so no idea what is there. Dad said he has saw a couple good ones out in the beans evenings. It's a great early season spot, as soon as the crops come out most of the deer move to the neighbors.


----------



## RickySch

Good luck to all getting to hunt opening day! May your shot fly true!


----------



## KillingFields

Opening day. WHOOT!!


----------



## BigDeer

My nephew killed a nice little 10pt off the lease Saturday morning, and they loaded it up and brought it home. I helped skin and quarter it up and stole a back strap and seasoned and q'd it for supper that night. Pretty tasty! Good luck tomorrow, I'll be out in the sauna muzzleloader hunting starting wed evening.


----------



## KSQ2

No hunting for us for a while, we have a house to close on and get moved in to, and fall plots to get in. I can't catch a break with the rain, it seems more like spring rainfall than fall. For those farmers waiting to get the last of their corn out, don't worry; as soon as our plots are in the ground, the rain will stop. Lol
Good luck early season hunters!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Gonna go sit some wiha the next couple evenings. My target buck on my private spot is only moving at night. Gonna let it cool down before I go sit there. Supposed to be cooler temps this weekend. Might go then. Good luck everyone!


----------



## zap

Oaks are dropping acorns like a kid that spilled a bag of candy.


----------



## ksgobbler

Seems like half the state of Louisiana is up here. Pulling cards tomorrow. Be interesting to see what they reveal.


----------



## kspseshooter

Headed in


----------



## JWilson90

ksgobbler said:


> Seems like half the state of Louisiana is up here. Pulling cards tomorrow. Be interesting to see what they reveal.


i always see Louisiana boys hitting the mined wildlife area.


----------



## kspseshooter

I'm at a narrow gap between 2 bean fields. Bedding to the south. Pond and the end of the long field to the north.


----------



## mdnabors

kspseshooter said:


> I'm at a narrow gap between 2 bean fields. Bedding to the south. Pond and the end of the long field to the north.


^^^ That looks like an awesome spot!


----------



## kspseshooter

No bucks. 4 does Nothing in bow range.


----------



## wartank70

saw two does nothing in range either at last light it was GF first hunt she loved it


any one goin in morning ill be there


----------



## jmav58

bosses son shot this a few days ago...


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Who likes big 8's? 

Ok, so this guy is actually a 9 but who's counting... this buck was very visible last year. That flyer point is outrageous and about twice as long this year but it looks like his right side lost some tine length in the process. 








Another deer that was very visible last year. Impressed with the amount of antler he put on this summer.








There's two other bucks on this farm that are bigger than these two, one that I have a 3 year history with and should be 6.5 this year, but they haven't showed up from their summer ranges yet. Should be a really good year.


----------



## koboxerks

Was out today on WIHA. Super windy this morning. Went out this evening & was much better. Nothing seen but those darn squirrels faking me out. Have a prime spot for a morning hunt tomorrow. If that's a dud, I'm going to my private permissions to bag a doe for the freezer.


----------



## kybeau

Son got His first deer Saturday. Needless to say, we are both still on cloud 9.



I went out tonight and had 2 does, 2 fawns, and 1 nice buck that I passed up. All my mature bucks are showing up on camera after dark. Hopefully, that will change in the next couple weeks.


----------



## JWilson90

kybeau said:


> Son got His first deer Saturday. Needless to say, we are both still on cloud 9.
> 
> 
> 
> I went out tonight and had 2 does, 2 fawns, and 1 nice buck that I passed up. All my mature bucks are showing up on camera after dark. Hopefully, that will change in the next couple weeks.


congrats to you and your son. Great pic as well


----------



## wartank70

anyone headin in


----------



## koboxerks

Cup of coffee, shower, then I'm at it again! Hopefully the wind will be kind today.


----------



## wartank70

same here drinking coffee..watchin some hunting...where about in ks its windy here today


----------



## koboxerks

wartank70 said:


> same here drinking coffee..watchin some hunting...where about in ks its windy here today


SE/Mound City


----------



## wartank70

nice huntinged there from columbus


----------



## wartank70

parents own farm in Columbus I'm stationed at riley


----------



## koboxerks

wartank70 said:


> nice huntinged there from columbus


I got the Marais Des Cygne draw, but waiting until late October to sit there.


----------



## koboxerks

wartank70 said:


> parents own farm in Columbus I'm stationed at riley


My parents own property in Herington by Riley.


----------



## wartank70

not too far from me nice


----------



## JWilson90

wartank70 said:


> parents own farm in Columbus I'm stationed at riley


Hunting right close to me. I hunt by oswego


----------



## wartank70

Any one see any


----------



## BigDeer

koboxerks said:


> I got the Marais Des Cygne draw, but waiting until late October to sit there.


Lot of deer there, try to get as far back or as close, depending on what everyone else does. We hunted it years ago during a snow and I found a spot between two hills/ridges that were littered with huge rubs and scrapes. The snow locked them down though and we had to head back.


----------



## cunninghamww

Hunted yesterday morning and evening, bunch of does and fawns, a few fork horns. None of the bucks I was watching kept their patterns long enough to really hunt opening day, I imagine they are holed up under an oak tree now. Will be out again this evening...


----------



## Gtrembly2

cunninghamww said:


> Hunted yesterday morning and evening, bunch of does and fawns, a few fork horns. None of the bucks I was watching kept their patterns long enough to really hunt opening day, I imagine they are holed up under an oak tree now. Will be out again this evening...


Exactly the same thing here two weeks ago had over 200 pictures of my target buck opening day checked the camera and nothing. Had two real nice bucks patterened all summer long.


----------



## koboxerks

Nothing yet this morning. Probably going to sit to late afternoon. Nice & breezy though.


----------



## KCJayhawk

kscumminsdriver said:


> Who likes big 8's?
> 
> Ok, so this guy is actually a 9 but who's counting... this buck was very visible last year. That flyer point is outrageous and about twice as long this year but it looks like his right side lost some tine length in the process.
> View attachment 2876466
> 
> 
> Another deer that was very visible last year. Impressed with the amount of antler he put on this summer.
> View attachment 2876474
> 
> 
> There's two other bucks on this farm that are bigger than these two, one that I have a 3 year history with and should be 6.5 this year, but they haven't showed up from their summer ranges yet. Should be a really good year.


My only buck on my wall has a flyer point like that as well. Poor mans drop tine if you ask me!


----------



## KCJayhawk

jmav58 said:


> View attachment 2875994
> bosses son shot this a few days ago...


Half moose half whitetail?


----------



## mundell88

Hunted yesterday morning and saw 3 does and fawns out about 100 yards. Sat the same stand for the evening hunt and had the same 3 deer come out. Walked the fence row I was in and about 10 feet from my shooting lane jumped the fence and never had a shot. Had my bow up and release hooked felt good to get the heart pumping again when I thought I was gonna get a shot. Gonna try and get a doe early this year instead of waiting for the antlerless January season like usual.


----------



## bowhuntertx

kybeau said:


> Son got His first deer Saturday. Needless to say, we are both still on cloud 9.
> 
> 
> 
> I went out tonight and had 2 does, 2 fawns, and 1 nice buck that I passed up. All my mature bucks are showing up on camera after dark. Hopefully, that will change in the next couple weeks.


Thats awesome. Can't wait to share that day with my kids! Congratulations


----------



## bowhuntertx

Going to head up and hunt next week, looks like a strong S wind(big surprise). Targeting water and beans. You guys got any pointers?


----------



## wartank70

so last night our target buck and couple doe were in field bout 300 yrds away so after hunt this morning I went made a ground blind out of cedars wish us luck this evening


----------



## bowhuntertx

Are they bedding in the fields at this point? Alot of our fields are on the south sides of the creeks with pasture being on the north side of the creeks.


----------



## Hawkfarm

KSQ2 said:


> Our daughter shot her first buck last night. I really figured tonight would be the night with the cooler temps, but she didn't need it I guess! She has the honor of shooting the first buck on our farm. He was a perfect buck to shoot, I believe he was on the downhill slide, his body and head were both huge, and his bases are very big and knarly. Now we just need her to keep building up those muscles, so she can shoot one with her menace one day!


That is a great first buck. Congrats

Also congrats to kybeau. Youngsters putting them down.

I'm still seeing deer in the beans but more are transitioning to the falling acorns right now. If you have some big oaks dropping nuts I'd be checking them out.


----------



## JWilson90

Well I missed... Had an opportunity at prolly a 150" deer and blew it. Came in to 15 yards at last light and I was shaking so bad I shot right under him...he didn't blow and didn't bolt to far so hoping it didn't scare him to bad. Gonna let it cool down some more before I go back out


----------



## KCJayhawk

Sat last night and saw nothing. Not even a squirrel. Don't plan on getting back into the stand until it cools off a bit.


----------



## BigDeer

JWilson90 said:


> Well I missed... Had an opportunity at prolly a 150" deer and blew it. Came in to 15 yards at last light and I was shaking so bad I shot right under him...he didn't blow and didn't bolt to far so hoping it didn't scare him to bad. Gonna let it cool down some more before I go back out


You'll get another crack at a good one.

Leaving in a few hours for KS..hopefully a good one comes out right at last light in this heat.


----------



## kspseshooter

JWilson90 said:


> Well I missed... Had an opportunity at prolly a 150" deer and blew it. Came in to 15 yards at last light and I was shaking so bad I shot right under him...he didn't blow and didn't bolt to far so hoping it didn't scare him to bad. Gonna let it cool down some more before I go back out


It happens to everyone. Get back out there and stick a doe


----------



## wartank70

im going back out there tonight


----------



## KSQ2

ksgobbler said:


> Seems like half the state of Louisiana is up here. Pulling cards tomorrow. Be interesting to see what they reveal.


You can thank the refineries for that, we have tons of LA guys here around Coffeyville. Most are pretty good guys, some, not so much...


----------



## KSQ2

jmav58 said:


> View attachment 2875994
> bosses son shot this a few days ago...


He's got half of bullwinkle in him!


----------



## KSQ2

JWilson90 said:


> Well I missed... Had an opportunity at prolly a 150" deer and blew it. Came in to 15 yards at last light and I was shaking so bad I shot right under him...he didn't blow and didn't bolt to far so hoping it didn't scare him to bad. Gonna let it cool down some more before I go back out


Stay after it! I blew it last year on the biggest buck I've ever shot at, then 3 weeks later, I shot a 156".


----------



## hunterhewi

KSQ2 said:


> You can thank the refineries for that, we have tons of LA guys here around Coffeyville. Most are pretty good guys, some, not so much...


Lots of southern guys round here as well working at the NCRA


----------



## BigDeer

Last year at our campground there were a bunch of La Monroe guys, one went to HS with Willie from DC. All great guys, all had Yeti coolers and Costa sunglasses on.


----------



## ksgobbler

Nothing on camera but some turkeys. If the acorns are falling though that is where the deer went. I don't have any oaks big enough to produce acorns on my place.


----------



## koboxerks

Nothing so far on WIHA I've been hunting all week. Scouted a bit instead of hunting this morning & found a killer spot in a small valley clearing






with trails crossing over a creek towards a bean field and made a blind. Then moved my stand for evening hunt.


----------



## wartank70

yea seen two deer two nights ago and thats it..im thinking of trying a new field


----------



## koboxerks

Looking out from behind it


----------



## 4X4HD

BigDeer said:


> ..... La Monroe guys......all had Yeti coolers and Costa sunglasses on.


That's most of the "bigwigs", and their sons, around NELA.... I'm from that corner of LA, but didn't have those luxuries growing up nor still do, lol. Moved to AR for work a few years ago and it ain't much different here....
I'll be making my first trip to Kansa this year on an invite from my cousin. But I've been trying to convince my wife we need to move up there for over 10 years now. No luck....


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> Stay after it! I blew it last year on the biggest buck I've ever shot at, then 3 weeks later, I shot a 156".


I'm going to for sure. Hard to find time right now between work and remodeling our house, but the wife said i can hunt any day I want after the house is done so I'm spending all free time at the house


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> You can thank the refineries for that, we have tons of LA guys here around Coffeyville. Most are pretty good guys, some, not so much...


I ran into some southern boys one day at big hill this summer fishing. They had been all over the area fishing and camping when they was off. Real nice people.


----------



## wartank70

any one going out..its my last hunt until Novemeber


----------



## jmav58

Going out to hunt mulies this weekend since the corn and milo is starting to get picked. Also have an antelope tag.


----------



## kspseshooter

Rain is over. Wind switched. Cool front just hit. Headed to a tree


----------



## kansasboi

kspseshooter said:


> Rain is over. Wind switched. Cool front just hit. Headed to a tree


Weather is awesome today, bucks should be moving. I need to find a tree...


----------



## kybeau

Here is the video of my son's first buck

https://youtu.be/9p52wTQ5wxU


----------



## aeast236

kybeau said:


> Here is the video of my son's first buck
> 
> https://youtu.be/9p52wTQ5wxU


Congrats to your son. Great buck and even better memory. Loved how pumped he was!!


----------



## kybeau

KSQ2 said:


> Our daughter shot her first buck last night. I really figured tonight would be the night with the cooler temps, but she didn't need it I guess! She has the honor of shooting the first buck on our farm. He was a perfect buck to shoot, I believe he was on the downhill slide, his body and head were both huge, and his bases are very big and knarly. Now we just need her to keep building up those muscles, so she can shoot one with her menace one day!


What a buck! And that smile says it all!


----------



## RickySch

kybeau said:


> Here is the video of my son's first buck
> 
> https://youtu.be/9p52wTQ5wxU


That kid made me shake watching him lol great memories and nice buck kiddo


----------



## zmax hunter

Im enjoying a nice weekend visit with my relatives in Independence Ks. Have had lots of great times down here thru the years. But cant help but to think of getting home and out hunting. Should have brought me bow, lol

Good luck to all and congrats to those who filled tags!


----------



## JWilson90

What's your guys thoughts on this deer. I like how big his frame is but he doesn't have a lot of mass and his tines aren't super long. I also don't think he's over 3.5 and around 130 maybe 135??


----------



## koboxerks

View attachment 2909034

My first deer ever. Taken 9-17 on WIHA under trees dropping tons of acorns.


----------



## fishfurlife

Great Job Ko! I can still remember the first deer I ever killed like it was yesterday!


----------



## zmax hunter

Jwilson, i cant get over 125., about 52" per side plus inside credit


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats Kobo! Well done!


----------



## Fireman324

zmax hunter said:


> Im enjoying a nice weekend visit with my relatives in Independence Ks. Have had lots of great times down here thru the years. But cant help but to think of getting home and out hunting. Should have brought me bow, lol
> 
> Good luck to all and congrats to those who filled tags!


Hey thats where I live! Shoulda said HI!


----------



## JWilson90

zmax hunter said:


> Jwilson, i cant get over 125., about 52" per side plus inside credit


So I was off some but not a whole bunch. Thanks for the advice


----------



## BigDeer

We figured out if you have standing corn close by but not on your property, that is where the deer are located. We didn't see much, not much on cams, plus the couple warm days didn't help. This past Saturday morning when it was in the mid 50s, didn't see a single deer. 

Highlight was meeting a gentleman from Baton Rouge that was camping next to us. Super nice guy and has connections to a lot more ground we could possibly lease with him the coming years. It was great hanging with him during the day and after dark. Be cool to get something worked out for future years.


----------



## zmax hunter

Ksq2, i think you are in Coffeyville?

7 or 8 of us drove down from Independence and went thru the Dalton Defenders Museum, wow was that interesting!

http://www.daltondefendersmuseum.com/


----------



## KSQ2

zmax hunter said:


> Ksq2, i think you are in Coffeyville?
> 
> 7 or 8 of us drove down from Independence and went thru the Dalton Defenders Museum, wow was that interesting!
> 
> http://www.daltondefendersmuseum.com/


We actually live closer to Independence right now, but we close on our future house Wednesday and we'll be 8.5 miles west of Coffeyville on 166 soon. Almost 40 and finally going to be a homeowner. I can't hardly believe it!
Yes, there is some history in Coffeyville for sure. Hopefully some future too, Coffeyville has been hit pretty hard the past decade. Really, the refinery is about all keeping the town going.


----------



## KSQ2

kybeau said:


> Here is the video of my son's first buck
> 
> https://youtu.be/9p52wTQ5wxU


Nice job Dad!! Not bad work by your son either!!! Congrats!!


----------



## KSQ2

I figured this thread would be more lit up after the weather this weekend. We were on a church camping trip, and it was absolutely gorgeous out, after that front moved through Friday night. Great rain for the new fall plots too!


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> We actually live closer to Independence right now, but we close on our future house Wednesday and we'll be 8.5 miles west of Coffeyville on 166 soon. Almost 40 and finally going to be a homeowner. I can't hardly believe it!
> Yes, there is some history in Coffeyville for sure. Hopefully some future too, Coffeyville has been hit pretty hard the past decade. Really, the refinery is about all keeping the town going.


What's all left out in the industrial park. I was at Southwire when they announced it was shutting down. I left bout 8 months before they closed it for good but I member hearing john Deere and Amazon was leaving as well. 

I tried getting out to hunt the front but didn't get off work in time so I just had to sit outside and play with the dog lol


----------



## Hawkfarm

I got to see a fair number of does and fawns over the last three days passing by the farm house on their way to and from some big creek bottom oaks. Two big high ground oaks that I can see from the farmhouse have died over the last three years leaving me with only one pin oak that is dropping nuts and visible from the farm house. Most of the fawns have lost their spots. I also saw 6 yearling bucks. One of them already sports a wide, but thin frame, and 8 total points. He inherited some good genetics and I hope he's around for a few more years. Under the falling acorns is where I'd be hunting right now.


----------



## fishfurlife

Headed to KS again this weekend. Buffalo area. Setting stands and running cams this go around. Will most likely hunt of the evenings. More of a prep trip than anything.


----------



## zmax hunter

Drove by there sunday, should have got some rain in that area friday and possibly sat.


----------



## KSQ2

JWilson90 said:


> What's all left out in the industrial park. I was at Southwire when they announced it was shutting down. I left bout 8 months before they closed it for good but I member hearing john Deere and Amazon was leaving as well.
> 
> I tried getting out to hunt the front but didn't get off work in time so I just had to sit outside and play with the dog lol


Amazon closed shop the end of last year. John Deere is hanging in there for the time being.


----------



## Fireman324

zmax hunter said:


> Drove by there sunday, should have got some rain in that area friday and possibly sat.


Yea we did out that way. Some good drizzles and showers... Those rains have me super pumped bc this is taking off! Only been in about a month


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I finally made it out a couple weeks ago and set a cam out. Haven't had the time yet to do anything else though, I'm starting to get the itch but don't ever start going much until the end of October. If something presents itself on cam early I may try to get out there but I just don't get too excited until there's a chill in the air and the leaves turn. Good luck to those getting an early start.


----------



## sooner77

koboxerks said:


> View attachment 2909034
> 
> My first deer ever. Taken 9-17 on WIHA under trees dropping tons of acorns.


How did you do that pic? That deer still looks alive.


----------



## kansas_hick

Be a few weeks before I get out just can't get motivated.


----------



## koboxerks

sooner77 said:


> How did you do that pic? That deer still looks alive.


Just positioned her & propped her head up with a stick under her jaw.


----------



## Jarsh30

Been out twice, don't have jack on camera yet but still fun to be out. Plenty of does just haven't felt like working that hard yet! Lol 
How many of you are in the contest this year? I am


----------



## koboxerks

Going out tomorrow for an afternoon/evening hunt to see if some antlers pass under my stand. If not, will be a nice day to be in the woods.


----------



## bsstalker

First bit of eye candy. Couple youngsters. One looks to have an extra brow tine sticker and the other got really short changed on his right side.


----------



## bsstalker

Come on guys let's see some trail pics!! And hello 2015-16 crowd!


----------



## bsstalker

Got this back about a month ago. Shot November '13. Sat in the deep freeze for a long time. Thought if I killed a good one last year I could get a discount on two. Lmao wishful thinking!


----------



## fishfurlife

It was a really nice morning. North breeze and about 50 degrees. Sat on a ridge and scouted before running cameras and starting to hang a few sets Was pleasantly surprised to see a bachelor group of very nice bucks. 
Fall is definitely in the air!


----------



## JWilson90

I'm sitting around a campfire enjoying this wonderful weather this weekend. Should b hunting but I'm gonna take family time instead

On the other hand anyone see the poaching case in Lyon county? Some Arkansas boys got fined around 3k. And can't hunt in Kansas for at least 5 years. Was a 3 year poaching adventure and took multiple deer and turkeys with no licenses or permits... Poaching will never stop as long as the penalties don't get stiffer.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 2942009
> 
> Got this back about a month ago. Shot November '13. Sat in the deep freeze for a long time. Thought if I killed a good one last year I could get a discount on two. Lmao wishful thinking!


You need a new taxi with that turnaround time, wow.


----------



## Jarsh30

Family first, no one will toss you out for that! I've got two little boys of my own, biggest reason my time in the field is so short! But when they get old enough they'll be going with! 
I would think 5 years no hunting will be a big enough penalty for me! Those kinds of people just don't care unfortunately


----------



## cunninghamww

Yesterday morning in Franklin co.









I put my buddy on this guy last Tuesday, his first Kansas buck...


----------



## brown35

JWilson90 said:


> On the other hand anyone see the poaching case in Lyon county? Some Arkansas boys got fined around 3k. And can't hunt in Kansas for at least 5 years. Was a 3 year poaching adventure and took multiple deer and turkeys with no licenses or permits... Poaching will never stop as long as the penalties don't get stiffer.


I thought the same exact thing. When people run a ring of poaching like that I can't understand why we dish out a slap on the wrist in return.


----------



## brown35

cunninghamww said:


> Yesterday morning in Franklin co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my buddy on this guy last Tuesday, his first Kansas buck...


Nice buck!

And how do you like the Eyecon cameras? I haven't heard much on them, but I noticed Winke and Midwest Whitetails dropped Bushnell Cameras and picked up the Eyecon sponsorship.


----------



## cunninghamww

brown35 said:


> Nice buck!
> 
> And how do you like the Eyecon cameras? I haven't heard much on them, but I noticed Winke and Midwest Whitetails dropped Bushnell Cameras and picked up the Eyecon sponsorship.


I've only been using them for a few months now, so I honestly can't say how they will hold up. Bought 5, one didn't work out of the package but eyecon replaced it with no hassle. The others seem fine for low-mid range budget cameras. We'll see how they hold up over the course of a season.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

brown35 said:


> Nice buck!
> 
> And how do you like the Eyecon cameras? I haven't heard much on them, but I noticed Winke and Midwest Whitetails dropped Bushnell Cameras and picked up the Eyecon sponsorship.


That's not how that works really... Bushnell is no longer sponsoring MW. Eyecon is... Winke didn't drop bushnell... of course, Eyecon is part of the Muddy/Big Game Treestands family so that's presumably more about continuity then anything else. Now the Muddy has a box blind I expect that ******* will not be a sponsor for next year either.

But, from the review on TCP, Eyecon cameras have a long way to go to catch up to Bushnell in terms of performance.


----------



## kspseshooter

MissouriBowtech said:


> You need a new taxi with that turnaround time, wow.


I highly disagree. That work looks WAY above average.


----------



## Cdcj

fishfurlife said:


> It was a really nice morning. North breeze and about 50 degrees. Sat on a ridge and scouted before running cameras and starting to hang a few sets Was pleasantly surprised to see a bachelor group of very nice bucks.
> Fall is definitely in the air!


I'm jealous. Going to be 88 and 60-65% humidity here this afternoon. Going to give it a go though. Got a couple of decent bucks that have been moving around sunset.


----------



## brown35

kscumminsdriver said:


> That's not how that works really... Bushnell is no longer sponsoring MW. Eyecon is... Winke didn't drop bushnell... of course, Eyecon is part of the Muddy/Big Game Treestands family so that's presumably more about continuity then anything else. Now the Muddy has a box blind I expect that ******* will not be a sponsor for next year either.
> 
> But, from the review on TCP, Eyecon cameras have a long way to go to catch up to Bushnell in terms of performance.


Yeah, my bad. I don't really know exactly how all of that works, but that was just the way I kind of figured it happened. I noticed some of the newer Bushnell cams are taking on the looks of a Reconyx cam, or at least IMO.


----------



## JWilson90

cunninghamww said:


> Yesterday morning in Franklin co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my buddy on this guy last Tuesday, his first Kansas buck...


Man that's a toad. Got a real nice one in particular your chasing


----------



## zap

Cdcj said:


> I'm jealous. Going to be 88 and 60-65% humidity here this afternoon. Going to give it a go though. Got a couple of decent bucks that have been moving around sunset.


That is pretty close to the forecast for my part of Kansas tomorrow also.


----------



## fishfurlife

50 degrees this morning when I got out of the truck saw another good bachelor group this morning. They laid up before the sun ever created. Pretty warm yesterday afternoon though.


----------



## cunninghamww

JWilson90 said:


> Man that's a toad. Got a real nice one in particular your chasing


Yeah, for the third year. Shot him in '13 but didn't kill him. He's 6-7.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Now that is a stud, good luck with him.


----------



## KSQ2

cunninghamww said:


> Yeah, for the third year. Shot him in '13 but didn't kill him. He's 6-7.


Wow! Good luck with him!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Finally got some time to go trim stands, put out another camera, finish rigging my New bow, and got to shoot it this evening. Feels good to finally do some hunting related things instead of being an adult and doing what needs to be done all the time lol!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

brown35 said:


> Yeah, my bad. I don't really know exactly how all of that works, but that was just the way I kind of figured it happened. I noticed some of the newer Bushnell cams are taking on the looks of a Reconyx cam, or at least IMO.


Just part of how the industry works. I can't imagine that anyone actually believes Lee and Tiffany run Wild Game Cameras because they're the best... Bill actually addressed the camera 'issue' in the Ask Winke section of MW.


----------



## JWilson90

cunninghamww said:


> Yeah, for the third year. Shot him in '13 but didn't kill him. He's 6-7.


Stud for sure. Hope to see hero pics man. Good luck


----------



## bowhuntertx

How do you feel about alfalfa in the fall? The deer were hitting hard this past week, but I don't know much about it later in the year. I always hear it's a great early season food source. We are located on the western edge of NC KS. This is the first year our farm has alfalfa. I'm pretty pumped, we have alfalfa, wheat and standing corn. Should be plenty of food choices!


----------



## KSQ2

You're far enough west that alfalfa will continue to be a big draw into the fall. We hunted near an alfalfa field in comanche county years ago that deer would funnel into every evening, one evening we counted over 200, now good luck getting one in bow range! Of course we hunted near the famous box ranch and there wasn't much to compete with food wise. Man, those were the good old days. I can't imagine how much a guy would have to pay to hunt there now, back then it was free, for us anyway.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

kspseshooter said:


> I highly disagree. That work looks WAY above average.


But a year and a half plus?


----------



## muliesflatties

Sat this stand Thursday night and didn't see anything. He was an 8 that I passed on last year. Im glad I did, hes a brute this year!


----------



## ikeinks

My radishes are up and growing. Stands are ready, when I get back from vacation it's time to hunt! I got a good 160-170 coming in regularly, just need it to not be 2 - 6 am


----------



## Jarsh30

You guys got some brutes hanging around! I know I've got those type of deer out there, they are just being a little stingy about showing up! I've pretty much have to be a 150 bare minimum, 2 yrs ago took 163" whitetail, last year took 170" muley, so I'm setting the bar high, possibly tag soup lol! But unlikely still I've got a lot of land to hunt and there's always big deer hanging around.


----------



## ksgobbler

JWilson90 said:


> I'm sitting around a campfire enjoying this wonderful weather this weekend. Should b hunting but I'm gonna take family time instead
> 
> On the other hand anyone see the poaching case in Lyon county? Some Arkansas boys got fined around 3k. And can't hunt in Kansas for at least 5 years. Was a 3 year poaching adventure and took multiple deer and turkeys with no licenses or permits... Poaching will never stop as long as the penalties don't get stiffer.


Released the names. They kid has been a tool for awhile. His Dad is nice
http://www.kvoe.com/newsedit/10598-kdwpt-emporia-man-among-trio-sentenced-for-poaching


----------



## kspseshooter

MissouriBowtech said:


> But a year and a half plus?


LOL I was thinking last years kill when I read his post. Guess this is 2015!! Ya that is a pretty long wait. What would be worse is if you waited that long and the work wasn't what you where expecting.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Cunninghamww: Beautiful first buck.

Older bucks are starting to move around. I'm seeing more on the cameras now and this one paid a visit by the farm yard in daylight accompanied by 3 does and two fawns. Sway back and sagging belly.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

kspseshooter said:


> LOL I was thinking last years kill when I read his post. Guess this is 2015!! Ya that is a pretty long wait. What would be worse is if you waited that long and the work wasn't what you where expecting.


No doubt, I know some have to wait~1yr but I was like....dang


----------



## cunninghamww

Hawkfarm said:


> Cunninghamww: Beautiful first buck.
> 
> Older bucks are starting to move around. I'm seeing more on the cameras now and this one paid a visit by the farm yard in daylight accompanied by 3 does and two fawns. Sway back and sagging belly.


Jeez what kind of camera gear are you rolling with?


----------



## hunterhewi

Plot is looking great! The deer have started hitting it pretty hard. Had a camera up for a month but it never took a single pic so i got my money back on it. Put up 2 more on the plot. Its been planted for about 5 weeks now and is 8-10" tall and very thick. Hope there are some good bucks running around. Need to get other cameras hung but havent had any time to do anything in my other spots. Will be setting a haybale blind on the plot right by those other bales hopefully this weekend!


----------



## mbates

Anyone got the hook up with some private land to hunt or reasonable outfitter.


----------



## ksgobbler

mbates said:


> Anyone got the hook up with some private land to hunt or reasonable outfitter.


What unit did you draw?


----------



## BradleyP

Saw a 130" buck this weekend around 9 am that I swear appeared to be following a doe around. Just the two of them. Seemed very strange but first that I have noticed bucks moving with does. Also getting some different bucks on camera so things are changing. Now just need a bit more rain so my plots fill in better.


----------



## cunninghamww

Got a call this morning, one degree of removal from the guy that told him this, but still. At 6:45 this morning on a county road in between Lawrence and Topeka, just north of Clinton, a vehicle hit and killed a mountain lion. According to the friend of a friend, he stopped his car, stood 5 yards from the dead lion with the Sheriff, who wouldn't let him take a pic, and saw it plain as day. Apparently a news station was notified because more than a few people saw it. According to my friend who told me, this is 100% legit.


----------



## zmax hunter

I leased a couple of additional farms, landowner called me sunday evening about 9p, wanted to see me monday morning. I went to his house about 8am, we sat and had a cup of coffee, visiting about the weather, deer, kids, hail storms and such. about 830, we loaded up in my truck and went for a drive. he showed me all he knew of his property, told me where they tend to bed and of past sightings, then had me drive by 3 more properties and said to hunt them as well. adds about 620 to 640 acres of some very nice properties, from creek bottom, hedge rows, tillable with milo/beans/and wheat, shelterbelts, cedars, and a large pasture with draws, ravines, pond, etc,..only one has been bowhunted in the past recent yrs. Moving a few stands, starting NOW, lol


----------



## reed4343

Hope I can get bumped up your waiting list!



zmax hunter said:


> I leased a couple of additional farms, landowner called me sunday evening about 9p, wanted to see me monday morning. I went to his house about 8am, we sat and had a cup of coffee, visiting about the weather, deer, kids, hail storms and such. about 830, we loaded up in my truck and went for a drive. he showed me all he knew of his property, told me where they tend to bed and of past sightings, then had me drive by 3 more properties and said to hunt them as well. adds about 620 to 640 acres of some very nice properties, from creek bottom, hedge rows, tillable with milo/beans/and wheat, shelterbelts, cedars, and a large pasture with draws, ravines, pond, etc,..only one has been bowhunted in the past recent yrs. Moving a few stands, starting NOW, lol


----------



## Jarsh30

cunninghamww said:


> Got a call this morning, one degree of removal from the guy that told him this, but still. At 6:45 this morning on a county road in between Lawrence and Topeka, just north of Clinton, a vehicle hit and killed a mountain lion. According to the friend of a friend, he stopped his car, stood 5 yards from the dead lion with the Sheriff, who wouldn't let him take a pic, and saw it plain as day. Apparently a news station was notified because more than a few people saw it. According to my friend who told me, this is 100% legit.


Sounds like it could be for sure, there was a sighting in Stockton a month or so ago then another sighting east of there.


----------



## cunninghamww

Jarsh30 said:


> Sounds like it could be for sure, there was a sighting in Stockton a month or so ago then another sighting east of there.


I think it is. Just had another person say on Facebook that they stood there with the Douglas county sheriff looking at the dead cat.

Again, I know how these things are and most of it is always hearsay, but I am pretty confident this is legit.


----------



## Fireman324

Couple months back on Facebook the KDWPT awknowledged 11 sighting if I remember correctly...


----------



## sleeperls

No bruisers for me this year. Havnt even sat once. Still planting wheat and no rain at all in a month plus. My early season plots are all gone and my fall plots are going to be little to none if it doesnt rain in the next week. 

Hopefully a good one visits durring rut or ill be scrambling looking for more ground to hunt.


----------



## ksgobbler

A guy down by Argonia had a pretty clear trail cam picture of a mountain lion last week. 
http://www.kake.com/home/headlines/...-mountain-lion-on-trail-camera-329378821.html


----------



## hunterhewi

cunninghamww said:


> I think it is. Just had another person say on Facebook that they stood there with the Douglas county sheriff looking at the dead cat.
> 
> Again, I know how these things are and most of it is always hearsay, but I am pretty confident this is legit.


Why does everyone seemed surprise at this? They are here no matter what is said. A good buddy of mines dad caught one on trail cam a couple years ago in stafford county and it was proven legit. Then just recently one was proven legit in barton county just one county north


----------



## Will1616

Jarsh30 said:


> Sounds like it could be for sure, there was a sighting in Stockton a month or so ago then another sighting east of there.


I hear them all the time around my place South of Severy. My dad saw one once and we see tracks all the time


----------



## Jarsh30

I just wish they were legal to hunt here! I'd love to hang one on the wall!


----------



## Roll coal

That's the good part about Texas.you can hunt them all year and kill as many as you want.sane thing with bobcats and fox no closed season on them


----------



## bsstalker

MissouriBowtech said:


> No doubt, I know some have to wait~1yr but I was like....dang


No. I kept that cape and antlers in my deep freeze over a year(dunno why). Took it to the taxi end of February this year, so about 6 months.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

bsstalker said:


> No. I kept that cape and antlers in my deep freeze over a year(dunno why). Took it to the taxi end of February this year, so about 6 months.


That makes a lot more sense, awesome buck by the way!


----------



## bsstalker

MissouriBowtech said:


> That makes a lot more sense, awesome buck by the way!


Thank you. Bruce Jameson and his team at the Outdoors Indoors did it. First one I've taken there, customer for life now.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

hunterhewi said:


> Why does everyone seemed surprise at this? They are here no matter what is said. A good buddy of mines dad caught one on trail cam a couple years ago in stafford county and it was proven legit. Then just recently one was proven legit in barton county just one county north


It's deeper then that really. KDWPT acknowledges every one that is provable with evidence... not anytime Gertrude 'sees' one crossing the blacktop outside of town. This has been their position all along.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

bsstalker said:


> Thank you. Bruce Jameson and his team at the Outdoors Indoors did it. First one I've taken there, customer for life now.


Bruce is great. He's done 2 for me and if all goes as planned he will do my next one.


----------



## zap

there is no doubt that cougars are in and move thru n/e Kansas.


----------



## ikeinks

I would be willing to say ALL of KS


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

hunterhewi said:


> Why does everyone seemed surprise at this? They are here no matter what is said. A good buddy of mines dad caught one on trail cam a couple years ago in stafford county and it was proven legit. Then just recently one was proven legit in barton county just one county north


Yep. I saw that picture. Zero doubts about it. 

It shouldn't be a surprise anymore when one is sighted. I've never seen one. But i know several people who have. 

The bow range I am a member at, in Niles, had one running around there last year. Might still be in the area. Friend of mine has permission on the property that runs up against it. Said last year that their deer sighting went WAY down. Couldn't figure out why. He walked in to a stand one day and looked up and saw a dead deer 25 ft up the tree.


----------



## BigDeer

question.

How difficult is it to draw a resident Mule Deer tag?


----------



## Jarsh30

I'm pretty sure you just go buy an archery only tag and it's good for either species. Anyone else am I wrong?


----------



## hunterhewi

Non residents have to draw dont they? Residents can buy a either species/either sex


----------



## Jarsh30

Non residents draw for everything and pay a lot lol. I paid $18 for my deer tag, my buddy comes down from Alaska every year and pays $500


----------



## Matte

The biggest issue for a deer hunter is all those Mountain lions tend to hunt the weak/young and most importantly the animals which are alone (Bucks are first on a dinner plate). The one thing you will notice when a lion is around is the lack of any small mammals and coyotes, they are either killed for substance or the leave the area after a cat has marked his/her range.


----------



## zmax hunter

BigDeer said:


> question.
> 
> How difficult is it to draw a resident Mule Deer tag?


Resident archery hunters can simply purchase an Archery Only tag, its good for either species
Resident firearms hunters go thru a draw, there is a west unit and east unit, once you click the link, there is another link which is a pdf and shows the break down of the tags, ie,.landowner, Gen, or youth.

http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Applications-and-Fees/Deer/Quotas-and-Draw-Stats


----------



## zyxw

Had a good friend of mine caught a lion in a snare trap he had set for Bobcats in northern Kansas.


----------



## kawiguy08

what are the best deer processors in the kansas city overland park area. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jarsh30

zyxw said:


> Had a good friend of mine caught a lion in a snare trap he had set for Bobcats in northern Kansas.


Every year I dream of finding that one morning! Lol


----------



## zap

Oak Mites are bad here, or so I hear....go near an oak and you get ate up.

Worse then chiggers.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

zap said:


> Oak Mites are bad here, or so I hear....go near an oak and you get ate up.
> 
> Worse then chiggers.


Is this really a thing? I've never herd of oak mites but that would make since being that out place has a bunch of oak trees and when we climb them to trim trees and hang stands we get ate up


----------



## DJY

kawiguy08 said:


> what are the best deer processors in the kansas city overland park area. Thank you very much.


Mound City Butcher Block is worth the drive 50 minutes south on 69.


----------



## KCJayhawk

kawiguy08 said:


> what are the best deer processors in the kansas city overland park area. Thank you very much.


Steve's Meat Market in DeSoto (~20 minute drive). They are a family owned business and their selection of beef is top notch. I had a button buck processed there last rifle season and it has been the best deer I've ever eaten. I use to take my deer to Greenwells in Tonganoxie, but the last deer I took there came back terrible and I will never go back. Go to Steve's, you won't regret it.


----------



## BigDeer

zmax hunter said:


> Resident archery hunters can simply purchase an Archery Only tag, its good for either species
> Resident firearms hunters go thru a draw, there is a west unit and east unit, once you click the link, there is another link which is a pdf and shows the break down of the tags, ie,.landowner, Gen, or youth.
> 
> http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Applications-and-Fees/Deer/Quotas-and-Draw-Stats


Thanks Z...

I live in Mo but I have a lifetime license and for the past few years bought the any weapon any sex tage that is $32.50 I believe. For Mulies I have to pick a weapon correct? I have someone that wants to take me out there to some "good spots" so I'm thinking it might be worth a shot.


----------



## BigDeer

kawiguy08 said:


> what are the best deer processors in the kansas city overland park area. Thank you very much.


I've lived in OP and now my parents live in Spring Hill. My old man has tried them all in the area and now religiously uses someone downtown KC, says it is the best. I'm sure a quick google can find it.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

KCJayhawk said:


> Steve's Meat Market in DeSoto (~20 minute drive). They are a family owned business and their selection of beef is top notch. I had a button buck processed there last rifle season and it has been the best deer I've ever eaten. I use to take my deer to Greenwells in Tonganoxie, but the last deer I took there came back terrible and I will never go back. Go to Steve's, you won't regret it.


The locker in Tonganoxie was shut down a few years ago, and not by their choice. I've never taken a deer to them but I was not happy with the last 2 hogs and steer they processed for me. I hear good things about Steve's and Bichelmeyers.


----------



## zmax hunter

BigDeer said:


> Thanks Z...
> 
> I live in Mo but I have a lifetime license and for the past few years bought the any weapon any sex tage that is $32.50 I believe. For Mulies I have to pick a weapon correct? I have someone that wants to take me out there to some "good spots" so I'm thinking it might be worth a shot.


If you have already bought your ks any season either sex tag, you cant hunt muleys this this yr. If you havent, you can buy the resident "Archery only" tag wich is good for 1 deer, either species, statewide..you will have to ask the tag vendor for it, if you ask for a deer tag, they will sale you the any season tag, no questions asked.

I would not go out west till you know most of the corn is out, and after ml season, , but before upland bird season, lol

Pm coming your way


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> Thanks Z...
> 
> I live in Mo but I have a lifetime license and for the past few years bought the any weapon any sex tage that is $32.50 I believe. For Mulies I have to pick a weapon correct? I have someone that wants to take me out there to some "good spots" so I'm thinking it might be worth a shot.


If you get the Archery only tag you can hunt mulies and whitetail, if you want to go after them with a rifle you have to put in for the draw in June/July.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> The locker in Tonganoxie was shut down a few years ago, and not by their choice. I've never taken a deer to them but I was not happy with the last 2 hogs and steer they processed for me. I hear good things about Steve's and Bichelmeyers.


Bichelmeyers is the name!


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> If you get the Archery only tag you can hunt mulies and whitetail, if you want to go after them with a rifle you have to put in for the draw in June/July.


Thanks Z and KB...

Ok, forgive my 1000 questions. I lease ground and we do rifle hunt every year. If I put in for an archery tag for either species can I still get a firearm tag for whitetail in Dec or do I have to apply for the firearm draw for Mule deer and then fall back on firearm for whitetail? I want to make sure I can rifle hunt whitetail is my concern.


----------



## dukklr19

Just a heads up for the non-resident with a lifetime ks license, you will not be able to buy resident tags in the future. They have implemented a system that runs a check and if you do not have a valid KS DL then you will not qualify for resident status. I'm not sure if this is going to be implemented this year or not.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

cunninghamww said:


> Got a call this morning, one degree of removal from the guy that told him this, but still. At 6:45 this morning on a county road in between Lawrence and Topeka, just north of Clinton, a vehicle hit and killed a mountain lion. According to the friend of a friend, he stopped his car, stood 5 yards from the dead lion with the Sheriff, who wouldn't let him take a pic, and saw it plain as day. Apparently a news station was notified because more than a few people saw it. According to my friend who told me, this is 100% legit.


No doubt lions are in Kansas, only thing that would make me question the guys story is the deputy not letting him take a picture. There is nothing stopping someone from taking a picture of any animal hit by a car.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> Thanks Z and KB...
> 
> Ok, forgive my 1000 questions. I lease ground and we do rifle hunt every year. If I put in for an archery tag for either species can I still get a firearm tag for whitetail in Dec or do I have to apply for the firearm draw for Mule deer and then fall back on firearm for whitetail? I want to make sure I can rifle hunt whitetail is my concern.


If you buy the Archery only tag, you will not be able to rifle hunt either species. You will have to put in for the rifle either species antlered tag in the summer, this tag is unit specific.


----------



## zmax hunter

Ks is a one buck state, archery only tag limits you to archery equipment only for the entire season, but lets you hunt both species without going thru the draw.

To use a firearm, you will have to wait till next yr to enter the draw, and have maybe a 50% chance of drawing the tag, for the wmd unit.
I thought you were a bow hunter, my mistake :becky:

All these questions are best answered by calling Pratt

If you go out west and kill a muley or whitetail buck or doe with that tag, you are done hunting bucks for the rest of the season. Ks is a 1 buck state, regardless of tag or species.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

dukklr19 said:


> Just a heads up for the non-resident with a lifetime ks license, you will not be able to buy resident tags in the future. They have implemented a system that runs a check and if you do not have a valid KS DL then you will not qualify for resident status. I'm not sure if this is going to be implemented this year or not.


Will they grandfather those that already have a lifetime license? Someone that bought the license recently and moved out of state will not be happy!


----------



## zmax hunter

dukklr19 said:


> Just a heads up for the non-resident with a lifetime ks license, you will not be able to buy resident tags in the future. They have implemented a system that runs a check and if you do not have a valid KS DL then you will not qualify for resident status. I'm not sure if this is going to be implemented this year or not.


1st i have heard of this, please provide a link with proof. I know they are discussing raising fees, across the board, but have seen nothing referencing what you describe.


----------



## dukklr19

No link yet, just discussing with some folks in licensing. Sounds like there could be some changes for non resident land owners as well, seperate tags/fee's for non res and res land owners.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

dukklr19 said:


> No link yet, just discussing with some folks in licensing. Sounds like there could be some changes for non resident land owners as well, seperate tags/fee's for non res and res land owners.


That's a bummer if it's going to happen, puts a kink in my retirement plans!!!!


----------



## zmax hunter

The state is only concerned with how to make more money, nothing they do has anything to do with conservation or management of wildlife resources.Their only desire is to create endless opportunity for everyone. They say its been a long time since they raised rates,..which is true, but they have also added thousands of nr hunters to the seasons, resident numbers are also up for deer season. 

The single best thing they could do for deer is remove the resident "any season" tag.


----------



## dukklr19

I'd be curious to see how many resident tags are purchased each year by non resident lifetime holders and non resident landowners. I guess they are tired of the revenue lost by the the non res lifetime and non res landowner. I suppose by definition, resident is just that and by not being a resident and purchasing a resident tag, is either unlawful, untruthful, or just a gray area that isn't clearly defined.


----------



## BigDeer

dukklr19 said:


> Just a heads up for the non-resident with a lifetime ks license, you will not be able to buy resident tags in the future. They have implemented a system that runs a check and if you do not have a valid KS DL then you will not qualify for resident status. I'm not sure if this is going to be implemented this year or not.


I did have and used a valid DL when I purchased my lifetime license 22 years ago. Sounds moronic, so it probably will happen.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

zmax hunter said:


> The state is only concerned with how to make more money, nothing they do has anything to do with conservation or management of wildlife resources.Their only desire is to create endless opportunity for everyone. They say its been a long time since they raised rates,..which is true, but they have also added thousands of nr hunters to the seasons, resident numbers are also up for deer season.
> 
> The single best thing they could do for deer is remove the resident "any season" tag.


I haven't seen much of an impact with the any season tag. I know a few guys that have always been strictly rifle hunters, they have since bought bows and cross bows. None of them have killed a deer during archery season, in fact none of them have hunted more than a handful of days during archery season because they found out hunting the rut with a bow wasn't a slam dunk. Last year 2 of them never hunted outside of rifle season.

I think they are like most people that never bow hunted before the change, they don't want to put in the time. Nothing wrong with it, but they have realized buying the bow or crossbow was a waste of money. Even if they dedicated themselves to archery season, we are still a 1 buck state so I don't think it would have that much of an impact.


----------



## zmax hunter

dukklr19 said:


> I'd be curious to see how many resident tags are purchased each year by non resident lifetime holders and non resident landowners. I guess they are tired of the revenue lost by the the non res lifetime and non res landowner. I suppose by definition, resident is just that and by not being a resident and purchasing a resident tag, is either unlawful, untruthful, or just a gray area that isn't clearly defined.


I dont have a problem with it, 

The state decided years ago , decades actually, to sell a lifetime license, im sure it was so some politicians kids could come home to hunt the family farm from his LA to NY life, lol
I think they should continue to sell lifetime licenses, but yes, make a person be a bonafide resident to use it. Rewarding someone who buys a lifetime license with the resident fee, even after they move away is costing the state thousands of dollars. Probably $500k or more.


----------



## Jarsh30

Either way I don't think it matters, they sell infinite amount of tags every year with no idea what the even estimated count on the deer population is, that's the part that gets me. It's all about the Benjamin's! I'm just surprised my landowner tag is still so cheap.


----------



## dukklr19

There is no way they could adjust the amount of tags available on a year to year basis. I try to think of it as a sliding scale and that the amount of permits are always going to be several years behind, whether that be more or less than what the herd can handle. In my neck of the woods the amount buck tags available to non res has slightly increased again but the amount of antlerless tags has been slashed by 80%. I also think that the majority of KDWP wants what is best for the herd and the resident hunter. Unfortunately the vast majority of the T doesn't give a darn and is so far out of touch it's frightening.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

The top two things needed (IMO) to help the deer herd.

1-More resources in to curbing the poaching, including stiffer penalties for convictions.

2-Limited NR draw.

Problem is, neither one will happen anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## kansasboi

zmax hunter said:


> 1st i have heard of this, please provide a link with proof. I know they are discussing raising fees, across the board, but have seen nothing referencing what you describe.


I read it while looking at the lifetime license applications recently. First I had heard of it too. Said something about "a draw" I'll try to find a link....


----------



## kansasboi

http://ksoutdoors.com/content/download/15813/106939/file/LifetimeLicenseApplication.pdf

3. The lifetime hunting license does not include the privilege of hunting big game or wild turkey. A lifetime hunting or combination license holder that leaves the State of Kansas and takes up residency in another state is eligible for small game hunting and may apply for a big game permit (deer, antelope, turkey or elk) in Kansas as a resident. Anyone desiring to obtain a special permit for hunting deer, antelope, elk, or wild turkey may have his/her name placed in the drawing by submitting an application during the announced application period with the proper permit fee enclosed.

Is this different then what it used to say? Made me hold off on buying one for now....


----------



## zmax hunter

kansasboi said:


> http://ksoutdoors.com/content/download/15813/106939/file/LifetimeLicenseApplication.pdf
> 
> 
> 3. The lifetime hunting license does not include the privilege of hunting big game or wild turkey. A lifetime hunting or combination license holder that leaves the State of Kansas and takes up residency in another state is eligible for small game hunting *and may apply for a big game permit (deer, antelope, turkey or elk) in Kansas as a resident.* Anyone desiring to obtain a special permit for hunting deer, antelope, elk, or wild turkey may have his/her name placed in the drawing by submitting an application during the announced application period with the proper permit fee enclosed.
> 
> Is this different then what it used to say? Made me hold off on buying one for now....


I would advise to call Pratt for clarification. 
The way i read #3,.. If you have a lifetime hunting license, you can currently come hunt any of the small species, upland birds etc, A person also may apply for any of the big game tags as a resident.
Im not sure what they are referring too as a "special Permit" possibly the special hunts on department lands?


----------



## zmax hunter

Just sharing what a landowner told me. He asked for my opinion on xguns, lol

After hearing me out, he said, let me tell you about my experience

He seriously was considering buying one, so went to a local store that sells them.

As he was looking at them, a store salesperson asked if he wanted to shoot a few of them, so he picked out a couple that he wanted to try.

the salesperson took the 1st one, started to pull the string back to cock it, and it Exploded! he said shrapnel went everywhere and he was amazed the salesperson wasnt bleeding and injured,..His words, he is a Vietnam Vet. he said another salesperson came running over to make sure everyone was ok. 

So, he decided a xgun wasnt for him,..the salesperson told him, "we need to call the manufacturer, this is the 2nd one to do this in a week.


----------



## ikeinks

Haha crossbows freak me out too. So much pressure right in front of your face. Call me a wuss but I shot one last year at a target and that was enough for me.

Off topic but I'm on vacation in Wyoming. Went to Yellowstone and grand Teton national parks yesterday. Right at sunset along the road were 6 groups of elk with big bulls in each one. Being my first time seeing them in the wild it was incredible to see them about 50-200 yards away and hear them bugling. Awesome experience, going back this evening since my Nikon was dead. Good luck to those hunting back in KS


----------



## BigDeer

zmax hunter said:


> I would advise to call Pratt for clarification.
> The way i read #3,.. If you have a lifetime hunting license, you can currently come hunt any of the small species, upland birds etc, A person also may apply for any of the big game tags as a resident.
> Im not sure what they are referring too as a "special Permit" possibly the special hunts on department lands?


I just bought my deer tag online about 3 weeks ago..no issues using my lifetime license


----------



## kansasboi

Same thing here with the crossbows. Dad got one this year and it is fun to play with, but I get nervous cocking that thing, it's loud, harder than I expected to steady, and gave me a big ole scope eye on the first shot. We were shooting the other evening and I would shoot about a dozen or so arrows with my bow to his 3 or 4 bolts. He is happy with it though!


----------



## BigDeer

Didn't realize xbows were that big. Just went to my local bow shop and there were about 5 guys, all in line to get their xbows worked on. Then there were about 15 hanging up that had been worked on awaiting pickup....


----------



## kscumminsdriver

kansasboi said:


> http://ksoutdoors.com/content/download/15813/106939/file/LifetimeLicenseApplication.pdf
> 
> 
> 3. The lifetime hunting license does not include the privilege of hunting big game or wild turkey. A lifetime hunting or combination license holder that leaves the State of Kansas and takes up residency in another state is eligible for small game hunting and *may apply for a big game permit (deer, antelope, turkey or elk) in Kansas as a resident.* Anyone desiring to obtain a special permit for hunting deer, antelope, elk, or wild turkey may have his/her name placed in the drawing by submitting an application during the announced application period with the proper permit fee enclosed.
> 
> Is this different then what it used to say? Made me hold off on buying one for now....


Here's the part that's important to remember. For deer, there essentially isn't a resident application process. You go to a retailer that sells tags and you buy one (for the most part). The only resident deer tag that's a draw is the either species either sex tag correct? Unit 4 Spring Turkey is a draw. Elk is a draw and rifle antelope is a draw.



BigDeer said:


> Didn't realize xbows were that big. Just went to my local bow shop and there were about 5 guys, all in line to get their xbows worked on. Then there were about 15 hanging up that had been worked on awaiting pickup....


I shoot frequently at the only non-big box archery retail store in Wichita. They've sold quite a few crossbows and I've seen a lot of people in there shooting them and/or giving them a once over. My observations; they're shockingly loud (for the most part)... way louder then a compound bow. They're accurate in the right hands but I shoot better groups with my compound then most guys I see in there with a crossbow; it's not a cure all but it's easier then being accurate with a compound right from the box. I'd bet there are quite a few guys who buy crossbows with the intent to give it an honest go, hunt a couple days or maybe for a 'year' and just end up going back to a rifle. 

If I was ever to the point that I physically needed a cross bow I wouldn't hesitate to do it.


----------



## zmax hunter

There is also a pile of "Special Hunts" which are draw only. Many are geared toward youth, but many are also for gen residents and some for nr hunters as well


----------



## jvonbank

That would really suck for us NR lifetime license holders if they wouldn't let us get deer licensed like residents when that was part of the deal when we bought them! I at least have been able to get a couple of deer tags this way already so in the end I wouldn't be out much if it changed, I just wouldn't be back deer hunting without it until I would maybe move back someday. 
I have a west mule deer tag again this year and am hoping I can better my 160" one from 2 years ago on walk-in land. There sure we're a lot of them around where I hunted considering I seen ~80 in a few hours of walking coulees.


----------



## Will1616

What's the limit on bucks and does?


----------



## zmax hunter

1 buck only and up to 5 antlerless deer, depending on unit and species.


----------



## zmax hunter

I think ks selling a lifetime hunting license is a great deal for residents and those who move away, but deer tags are not sold as a lifetime tag. Imo, all big game and turkey tags should be sold with a resident fee or a nonresident fee. Its been exploited for decades. Time for a change in policy. 
Iowa certainly doesnt sell a lifetime license like ks does. 

It would be interesting to know how many nonresidents have a lifetime hunting license. If 1000 people were using it each yr, the state would be losing over $300k in nonresident deer tag fees. And, they dont have to go thru the NR draw. Some states, a person has to be a resident for 10yrs before they can buy a lifetime license.


----------



## my3sons

The selling point to get people to buy lifetime hunting license years ago was this. If you were ever to move outside of the state you were still considered a resident for hunting and licensing . if they were to consider this move there will be a lot of upset license holders. Blake.


----------



## Jarsh30

Alaska implemented the lifetime license a year or two ago now and I was going to pick one up when I was living there but it only covered the license itself, no tags. I was disappointed lol but it's reasonable and the way it should be everywhere. What are they $1000 here? It would make sense if a person only came back a few times in their life to utilize it but plenty of people come back yearly and that is a huge loss to the state. They sure as hell don't have that offer in Colorado or I'd be all over it! It would be nice to have it for cheap but it's not logical to do it that way. You want a cheap license, find 80 acres to buy lol, good luck though.


----------



## my3sons

They should of thought about lost revenue years ago when they implemented the program and gave you all the benefits of buying them. They could of made it where you can or still could be allowed to come back and buy a tag for so many times and once you use them up how you choose then your done. The problem is they have some issues such as lack of knowledge of actually known each year what our harvest is and many other things surrounding our big game issues. Blake.


----------



## aeast236

Anyone out hunting this weekend? A friend of mine that works on oil rigs told me he is seeing a bunch on their feet today.


----------



## Gtrembly2

Was put this morning is south central kansas saw two bucks. One was my target buck and then a small 8 was with him. He ignored all grunts the small 8 made a 180 on a snort wheeze and came in from 200 yards out and hung around for about 5 min. Slowly but surely the woods are coming alive.


----------



## Jarsh30

On the planting tractor today and probably cutting tomorrow. Been nice and cold and I've probably seen 15 or so deer roaming around. Be good for anybody getting out!


----------



## Gtrembly2

Would have sat till noon but had the wife with me and i think we both ate something bad and had to cut the hunt short.


----------



## Rg176bnc

zmax hunter said:


> It would be interesting to know how many nonresidents have a lifetime hunting license. If 1000 people were using it each yr, the state would be losing over $300k in nonresident deer tag fees. And, they dont have to go thru the NR draw. Some states, a person has to be a resident for 10yrs before they can buy a lifetime license.


That would really put a kink in the celebrity hunters plans(that never lived here to begin with) considering they were handing them out like water to them when KS first opened up.


----------



## zmax hunter

Put my handy ladderstand trailer to use this afternoon. Drove in about a mile to set the stand on a heavily used creek. This one sits on the inside bottom curve of a horseshoe bend, numerous trails converge thru the area, Deer tracks, buck rubs, about 30 scrapes, the place is infested.
This one is 20'6" to the platform


----------



## zmax hunter

Found this nice one deep in the woods.


----------



## hunterhewi

Worked on this all day. This is my first one, ill build the next one a bit different. I think its coming along nicely. Gota cut a door and windows yet


----------



## hunterhewi

Dont know why that posted twice


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

hunterhewi said:


> Worked on this all day. This is my first one, ill build the next one a bit different. I think its coming along nicely. Gota cut a door and windows yet
> 
> View attachment 2985746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2985746


Great Work!! That looks really good man.


----------



## hunterhewi

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Great Work!! That looks really good man.


Thanks Bud! Im very particular when i build stuff lol i think itll be good for my first one! Ill post some more pics when im done. Ill finish it next weekend, gota work tomorrow through friday


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats an awesome build, one ive been wanting to try as well. Hope you post the details in the diy forum. It looks great!!
Totally agree with being particular about how things are built. My nephew did a great job with a large hydraulic tilt bed goose neck trailer he built for his senior yr project in vo-ag, he won grand champion with it at the Ks State Fair in the large project division.


----------



## cunninghamww

Almost done with this bad boy, converted a 67 year old utility trailer that belonged to my granddad.









Sat last night on public ground and waked this guy, was a fun sit. He's one of those "two year old antlers, 4 year old body" types. Blew out a couple scrapes right in front of me.


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> Thats an awesome build, one ive been wanting to try as well. Hope you post the details in the diy forum. It looks great!!
> Totally agree with being particular about how things are built. My nephew did a great job with a large hydraulic tilt bed goose neck trailer he built for his senior yr project in vo-ag, he won grand champion with it at the Ks State Fair in the large project division.


I love building things. Biggest project ive built was a 397" wheelbase triple winch truck for the oil field. Did all the cutting, fitting, and welding on that when i was 18. Took me and the 68 year old boss 3 months to complete. I really miss working on heavy equipment.

Ill post details after i make one more then ill see which way i like better. Itll be spring before i get another completed but ill definately post details


----------



## ccamp8912

This is my second season hunting with a bow and I shot my first doe Sunday morning. Great feeling to have the first one under my belt


----------



## JWilson90

ccamp8912 said:


> This is my second season hunting with a bow and I shot my first doe Sunday morning. Great feeling to have the first one under my belt


Congratulations buddy! Way to stay persistent. 

Anyone go out this weekend.


----------



## zmax hunter

No other feeling like it, Congrats!


----------



## 67gtxht

Amazing the range and number of emotions that occur before,during, and after the shot. Nothing like it. If I ever lose it I'll quit. Doesn't matter if it's a yote,doe, or buck. Congrats!!


----------



## zap

ccamp8912 said:


> This is my second season hunting with a bow and I shot my first doe Sunday morning. Great feeling to have the first one under my belt


Good job!


----------



## cmcmahan

Congrats!!


----------



## DJY

ccamp8912 said:


> This is my second season hunting with a bow and I shot my first doe Sunday morning. Great feeling to have the first one under my belt


Congrats CCamp!


----------



## REDVANES

My bucks are still only showing up at night.

Not going to go out until I start seeing daylight pics..... unless I get an itchy trigger finger and need to shoot a doe :wink:

Can't wait to get out but I'm not rushing anything this year!


----------



## Hawkfarm

ccamp8912 said:


> This is my second season hunting with a bow and I shot my first doe Sunday morning. Great feeling to have the first one under my belt


Congrats on your first. 

I saw 2 older bucks in daylight yesterday and also got daylight pics on two different trail cams of one older buck. And last week our 76 year old neighbor had the biggest buck he's ever seen cross the blacktop in front of him. The big boys are starting to move.


----------



## AintNoGriz

I haven't had time to do anything yet. One of my dad's favorite quotes growing up was, "there is always something broke". He would spend his weekends fixing things around the house. Truer words have never been spoken. I can't get away from home fixes that keep popping up. Shower head leaking-check Utility room sink linking-check. Started new lawn this fall--check. Plumbing projects and working with water suck. 

If my wife comes to me with anything else I am going to pop a top. Oh, and this coming Saturday I will be in Pratt all day for my daughters middle school volleyball tournament. That's a 2 hour drive. Have not even sniffed checking any stands yet. 

Plus, my son's iphone got stolen from the school locker room Friday night during the hs football game. Filled out a police report Saturday and still waiting for them to view video from outside the locker room. Scumbags!!! Life lessons. They get 2 lockers, one with a lock, one without. Guess which locker his iphone was in? 

I can't believe we are a week into October.....jeesh


----------



## BigDeer

zmax hunter said:


> I think ks selling a lifetime hunting license is a great deal for residents and those who move away, but deer tags are not sold as a lifetime tag. Imo, all big game and turkey tags should be sold with a resident fee or a nonresident fee. Its been exploited for decades. Time for a change in policy.
> Iowa certainly doesnt sell a lifetime license like ks does.
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many nonresidents have a lifetime hunting license. If 1000 people were using it each yr, the state would be losing over $300k in nonresident deer tag fees. And, they dont have to go thru the NR draw. Some states, a person has to be a resident for 10yrs before they can buy a lifetime license.


Pretty sure back in the day Iowa also sold them, but an out of stater being able to claim 'residency' was a lot easier somehow. I knew a few guys that worked railroad that were able to get res tags even though they didn't live or own ground in Iowa. It changed shortly after. 

Nice hay bale blind Hewi!!

Congrats CCamp!


----------



## koboxerks

JWilson90 said:


> Congratulations buddy! Way to stay persistent.
> 
> Anyone go out this weekend.


Depending on the time I get to my parents farm on Friday after work, I might go out Friday evening. Otherwise I'm going to try & get my first turkey Saturday morning, then sit in the stand Saturday evening.


----------



## KSQ2

ccamp8912 said:


> This is my second season hunting with a bow and I shot my first doe Sunday morning. Great feeling to have the first one under my belt


Congrats! If you weren't already hooked, you are now!


----------



## BradleyP

I know some guys from Oklahoma claim that all their tags are included with a lifetime license down there. They pay once in a lifetime and hunt rest of their life for free basically is how I understand it.


----------



## zmax hunter

BigDeer said:


> Pretty sure back in the day Iowa also sold them


Exactly, "back in the day", Its time for ks to make some policy changes.


----------



## BigDeer

zmax hunter said:


> Exactly, "back in the day", Its time for ks to make some policy changes.


Well hopefully they grandfather those that have a LL.


----------



## JWilson90

BradleyP said:


> I know some guys from Oklahoma claim that all their tags are included with a lifetime license down there. They pay once in a lifetime and hunt rest of their life for free basically is how I understand it.


This is true. 2 buck tags. 4 doe tags. 2 early turkey tags and 2 fall turkey tags. If I'm not mistaken. And they get it forever for a one time fee


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

JWilson90 said:


> This is true. 2 buck tags. 4 doe tags. 2 early turkey tags and 2 fall turkey tags. If I'm not mistaken. And they get it forever for a one time fee


With that kind of a deal, there can't be many Oklahoma residents that don't have a lifetime license!


----------



## zmax hunter

Question is,..are the OK resident lifetime license and tags still good if you become a non resident?


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Yes, I bought a lifetime OK license when I was 21 for $300. Now 45 living in MO. It's good even if you move out of state. Now I pay $400 for a KS non-resident license and tag going up to $500 next year. Get to hunt OK, MO and KS every year. Life is good.


----------



## fishfurlife

zmax hunter said:


> Question is,..are the OK resident lifetime license and tags still good if you become a non resident?


Yes. For now they are.

Ok NR tags are extremely favorable in terms of pricing as well. A NR archery tag includes 2 buck tags and 4 doe tags. But you have to buy a tag for each individual season. Rifle tag includes 1 buck and two doe tags. Same for muzzle loader. So to hunt all three season, you would need three tags/licenses. However you can only take two bucks a yer collectively on OK. 

I really hope they cut our tags to 1 buck a year very soon.


----------



## bowhuntertx

So much for summer being over, looks the warm temps have resurfaced. It sure needs to start cooling off in the next few weeks.


----------



## JWilson90

fishfurlife said:


> Yes. For now they are.
> 
> Ok NR tags are extremely favorable in terms of pricing as well. A NR archery tag includes 2 buck tags and 4 doe tags. But you have to buy a tag for each individual season. Rifle tag includes 1 buck and two doe tags. Same for muzzle loader. So to hunt all three season, you would need three tags/licenses. However you can only take two bucks a yer collectively on OK.
> 
> I really hope they cut our tags to 1 buck a year very soon.


Does there NR archery tag allow a person to hunt rifle and muzzleloader season with a bow?


----------



## Will1616

BradleyP said:


> I know some guys from Oklahoma claim that all their tags are included with a lifetime license down there. They pay once in a lifetime and hunt rest of their life for free basically is how I understand it.


Yep except for elk and bear


----------



## avluey

bowhuntertx said:


> So much for summer being over, looks the warm temps have resurfaced. It sure needs to start cooling off in the next few weeks.


Yep - driving me nuts. However, I saw 9 does and fawns on the drive in to work this morning and those are the first deer I've seen on the hoof in weeks.


----------



## Bowtech_Willie

Im excited this year, very promising tree cam pictures. RUT is around the corner.. I am pumped


----------



## bowhuntertx

avluey said:


> Yep - driving me nuts. However, I saw 9 does and fawns on the drive in to work this morning and those are the first deer I've seen on the hoof in weeks.


That's promising! I'm waiting until the 2nd week of Nov to start hunting. Should be good, to say I can't wait is an understatement


----------



## avluey

Trying to do less early season hunting than normal to keep pressure low. Of course the fact I've seen nothing but squirrels in the 5 sits I've done is making it a little easier to be patient...a little.


----------



## KSQ2

zmax hunter said:


> Question is,..are the OK resident lifetime license and tags still good if you become a non resident?


Yep, I have a buddy who gets them offered every year, or maybe he actually gets the tags in the mail, not sure. He doesn't hunt in OK anyway.


----------



## fishfurlife

Will1616 said:


> Yep except for elk and bear


Incorrect. Elk is included. Bear and antelope are the two not included.


----------



## fishfurlife

JWilson90 said:


> Does there NR archery tag allow a person to hunt rifle and muzzleloader season with a bow?


Yes it does. You can archery hunt in rifle season with an archery tag as well as archery hunt in rifle season with a rifle tag.


----------



## fishfurlife

KSQ2 said:


> Yep, I have a buddy who gets them offered every year, or maybe he actually gets the tags in the mail, not sure. He doesn't hunt in OK anyway.


There are not any paper tags in Oklahoma if you are a lifetime license holder. You carry your license and it is your tags.


----------



## Drake18

I moved to the Wichita area this year and also just picked up bow hunting. I haven't made any landowner contacts yet and am looking for a good public land area to hunt. I know public land is few and far between here in Kansas. Y'all got any advice on a couple places to try for one season?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hunterhewi

Where from wichita do you live


----------



## Drake18

Live in Wichita, I put Wichita area meaning the surrounding area/counties would be the easiest access to hunt.


----------



## ksgobbler

Last of the wheat seed for the food plot went in this afternoon and we are getting nice rainfall as I type this. Also put out a deer feeder for the first time. How long does it take turkeys to find it? Want the kids to be able to watch them from the house.


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgobbler said:


> Last of the wheat seed for the food plot went in this afternoon and we are getting nice rainfall as I type this. Also put out a deer feeder for the first time. How long does it take turkeys to find it? Want the kids to be able to watch them from the house.


Turkeys will be on that feeder like flys on sh$& lol.


----------



## zap

oak mites are bad news......yup.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

zap said:


> oak mites are bad news......yup.


THAT is an understatement! Much worse than chiggers!


----------



## KSQ2

outdoorsmannc said:


> THAT is an understatement! Much worse than chiggers!


Does permethrin take care of the mites?


----------



## Txag02

My brother and I are back in KS for the 5th year Nov 9-13. Im tired of hunting in 70-80 deg weather. Ready for some cold kansas wind.

Here my 2015 bow kill.... Cant wait!


----------



## kansas_hick

Isn't this 2015 so where is that bow kill from?


----------



## Txag02

kansas_hick said:


> Isn't this 2015 so where is that bow kill from?


Sorry, its my 2014 buck. I guess after 10 months in this year, the old noggin is conditioned to 2015.


----------



## Txag02

I havent even seen a deer on stand yet in NC in 2015, and archery has been open for a while now.


----------



## zap

KSQ2 said:


> Does permethrin take care of the mites?


it makes them mad...


----------



## zap

Wack a doe season next two days, so don't forget your orange vest and hat.


----------



## kspseshooter

.....and don't get shot on public! Lol


----------



## ksgobbler

Just got a text that my cousin shot a monster. He hasn't taken a deer under 149" so if he thinks its a monster I am excited to see the pics.


----------



## ikeinks

I've been on grain cart duty all day but I'm going for my first sit in the morning. 3 shooters on camera in this spot so I'm trying to keep my expectations low. One of them broke daylight Sunday morning while I was in Wyoming. Bummer


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgobbler said:


> Just got a text that my cousin shot a monster. He hasn't taken a deer under 149" so if he thinks its a monster I am excited to see the pics.



Post up pics!


----------



## kansasboi

zap said:


> Wack a doe season next two days, so don't forget your orange vest and hat.


Ugh, what a joke. Thanks for the heads up. I juuuust put that crap away.


----------



## JWilson90

Well I'm heading out. Worked all night and now hunting. Luckily I can b in the blind and settler by 620. Can't miss a good front like this.


----------



## ksgobbler

hunterhewi said:


> Post up pics!


I've got pics on my phone. They put the tape to it this morning and came up with 173"


----------



## Jarsh30

C'mon!


----------



## Justin Spies

Pics!!!


----------



## ikeinks

Only 3 does this morning for me. My big one was in there last night at 7:38 pm so he's getting a little more brave. My buddy had a hunter shoot a 163" 2 nights ago late


----------



## ksgobbler

This was the deer a week ago on the trail camera. He got a picture of the deer last night right before the shot as well. Brother helped him track it.


----------



## kspseshooter

I sat a acorn ridge this morning. 2 young 8s came buy working scrapes. 1 at 7:30 the other at 9


----------



## JWilson90

Ive sat the past 2 mornings and had shooters come to within 75 yards of the blind.. thought they was going to come by but ended up taking a different trail. Im gonna let the place chill awhile then head out tuesday morning depending on wind.. Nice to shooters moving in daylight


----------



## ikeinks

This dude is weird.


----------



## Jarsh30

That's awesome. 
Jwilson good luck with one of those two!


----------



## kansasboi

ksgobbler said:


> This was the deer a week ago on the trail camera. He got a picture of the deer last night right before the shot as well. Brother helped him track it.


Beast!


----------



## daltonprosser

Well since I havent added to the thread yet this year... Shot 2 does last week. Had to get a little redemption after not coming back from Wyoming with an elk lol. Now its time to kill a buck. Going to check cams after school. Heres the doe pictures


----------



## daltonprosser

Not sure why that one is sideways^^


----------



## zap

Nice, Dalton.


----------



## KSQ2

Nice shot! But man, you got your sight bloody!


----------



## Etheis

Put some meet in the freezer last night


----------



## daltonprosser

KSQ2 said:


> Nice shot! But man, you got your sight bloody!


Yeah I know. But don't worry I cleaned it up when I got home!


----------



## snoman4

Less than 30 days until my annual Kansas hunt. I will be hunting with Zmax again this year from November 10 until November 17. Cant wait to hang out with Brian and the fellas.


----------



## Deer Mount

I'm going to guess him at 154 7/8 gross


----------



## Deer Mount

ksgobbler said:


> This was the deer a week ago on the trail camera. He got a picture of the deer last night right before the shot as well. Brother helped him track it.


I'm guessing this one at 154 7/8


----------



## Roll coal

Deer Mount said:


> I'm guessing this one at 154 7/8


I don't want you scoring my deer lol


----------



## Roll coal

snoman4 said:


> Less than 30 days until my annual Kansas hunt. I will be hunting with Zmax again this year from November 10 until November 17. Cant wait to hang out with Brian and the fellas.


According to the rut prediction this year those dates are in the heart of lock down


----------



## sooner77

What is the general movement like? I will make my first real trip this weekend. Hopefully the corn is cut.


----------



## APAsuphan

Deer Mount said:


> I'm guessing this one at 154 7/8


He's way over that


----------



## ksgobbler

Deer Mount said:


> I'm going to guess him at 154 7/8 gross


173" nice guess though


----------



## tmdtexan

I was thinking 175-177"

The 154 7/8 would be if it was a 140lb Texas deer


----------



## Rfordkc

Is there an acorn problem this year in eastern Kansas? I have none on the trees in my neighborhood and usually they trees are loaded. The squirrels are digging in the flower beds looking for buried nuts and I saw one eating a green hedge apple tonight. I think it looks like a total crop failure. Earlier this year the trees shed a bunch of "baby" acorns and we just don't have any.


----------



## mdnabors

Roll coal said:


> According to the rut prediction this year those dates are in the heart of lock down


Hope you're right...I'm hunting Nov 14-22, right when the big boys get back on their feet and start searching again! :wink:
Last year we hunted the same dates and saw some lockdown the first couple days but they rutted hard the rest of the week...


----------



## JWilson90

Just worked all night long but when the temps drop to 45 I gotta stay up and hunt lol. Wish me luck.


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck brotha! Nice and cool this morning, almost hoodie weather! I think me and the ol lady are going to do our first sit of the year saturday morning, low of 42. Cant wait, c'mon fall temps!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

sooner77 said:


> What is the general movement like? I will make my first real trip this weekend. Hopefully the corn is cut.


This is the time of year I start getting good bucks on camera I haven't seen before, sure enough I checked the cameras on Sunday and had 2 big shooters on camera during daylight. Daytime movement is picking up.

About half the corn is out in my area, they are cutting every day.


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> This is the time of year I start getting good bucks on camera I haven't seen before, sure enough I checked the cameras on Sunday and had 2 big shooters on camera during daylight. Daytime movement is picking up.
> 
> About half the corn is out in my area, they are cutting every day.


Good luck KB!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Im going to check a couple cams this afternoon. If anything good is on them I may give it a first go in the near future.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> Good luck KB!


Thanks buddy, back at ya. The big buck I got a pic of at the end of August hasn't shown himself again, I'm hoping he is just good at avoiding cameras!


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Thanks buddy, back at ya. The big buck I got a pic of at the end of August hasn't shown himself again, I'm hoping he is just good at avoiding cameras!


They all seem to be good at that!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> They all seem to be good at that!


I just picked up the Cruncher and Deer View Mirror, if he's around I'll get him for sure!


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I just picked up the Cruncher and Deer View Mirror, if he's around I'll get him for sure!


Tips from the Pros! I should get those then


----------



## sooner77

Kansas Bruisers said:


> This is the time of year I start getting good bucks on camera I haven't seen before, sure enough I checked the cameras on Sunday and had 2 big shooters on camera during daylight. Daytime movement is picking up.
> 
> About half the corn is out in my area, they are cutting every day.


Thanks KB, post the pics of your new deer. Trail cam and hero shot ;0. I've been looking for one of those krunchers for a while.


----------



## swinemaster

Kansas Bruisers said:


> This is the time of year I start getting good bucks on camera I haven't seen before, sure enough I checked the cameras on Sunday and had 2 big shooters on camera during daylight. Daytime movement is picking up.
> 
> About half the corn is out in my area, they are cutting every day.


Thanks for the harvest update. I'll be heading out to Washington County on 10/29 for a week. I was hoping that most of the crops would be out by then. I thought that it might be a little early this year.


----------



## hunterhewi

Corn in central ks has been cut for over a week. Last of the beans and milo comin out now.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

swinemaster said:


> Thanks for the harvest update. I'll be heading out to Washington County on 10/29 for a week. I was hoping that most of the crops would be out by then. I thought that it might be a little early this year.


NE part of the state seems to be the last to get the corn out every year, Washington County most likely has theirs cut like hunterhewi said. Good luck, hope you get a good cold front move in.


----------



## JWilson90

Corn is few and far between here in seks. Some beans look ready while others are still 3 foot tall and green.


----------



## kentwood1

I'm hunting November 8-14. Hope we hit it right.


mdnabors said:


> Hope you're right...I'm hunting Nov 14-22, right when the big boys get back on their feet and start searching again! :wink:
> Last year we hunted the same dates and saw some lockdown the first couple days but they rutted hard the rest of the week...


----------



## bowhuntertx

kentwood1 said:


> I'm hunting November 8-14. Hope we hit it right.


I try to center my hunt around the 11th every year. As long as the weather is good, the hunt will be productive


----------



## JWilson90

Well I got 2 deer that would look awesome on the wall. Slowly moving closer to daylight. Hoping getting a shot during rut. What do you guys think they will score


----------



## kansasboi

JWilson90 said:


> Well I got 2 deer that would look awesome on the wall. Slowly moving closer to daylight. Hoping getting a shot during rut. What do you guys think they will score


Love the second one I think he will be pushing high 150's.


----------



## JWilson90

kansasboi said:


> Love the second one I think he will be pushing high 150's.


Yea he's my number one. I got pics of him last and he has blown up this year. All the trash an stickers are awesome.


----------



## zmax hunter

Kind of a whirlwind here.
Sat., i noticed a change in my vision, monday i was able to see my eye Dr. about 3p. Dr. Could see a couple wrinkles on my retina, sent me to a specialist in wichita. Appt. Was set for 730a tues., after his diagnosis, i was checked in to Wesley Medical Center and he was performing an operation on my right eye by 140p, which lasted about 3hrs, ., he used a laser on my left eye, and attached a band to my right eyeball, to force the retina back into place.

He told my wife i would be in a lot of pain, and upset with him. Truth is, very little to no pain, my detached retina is already reattaching itself, my vision is returning very quickly, so many blessings!

He wants me to take it easy and stay out of trees for a week, to 10 days, lol 

Thanks to all for the prayers and well wishes. God is amazing!


----------



## JWilson90

zmax hunter said:


> Kind of a whirlwind here.
> Sat., i noticed a change in my vision, monday i was able to see my eye Dr. about 3p. Dr. Could see a couple wrinkles on my retina, sent me to a specialist in wichita. Appt. Was set for 730a tues., after his diagnosis, i was checked in to Wesley Medical Center and he was performing an operation on my right eye by 140p, which lasted about 3hrs, ., he used a laser on my left eye, and attached a band to my right eyeball, to force the retina back into place.
> 
> He told my wife i would be in a lot of pain, and upset with him. Truth is, very little to no pain, my detached retina is already reattaching itself, my vision is returning very quickly, so many blessings!
> 
> He wants me to take it easy and stay out of trees for a week, to 10 days, lol
> 
> Thanks to all for the prayers and well wishes. God is amazing!


That's good your vision is coming back and all will b well. Those 7-10 days off will let your spots be nice an non pressured for the upcoming rut. Praying for a good recovery


----------



## avluey

zmax - glad to hear it's somethign they were able to correct quickly and you won't be out of commission for too long - question is, did the doctor REALLY say 7-10 days or did you determine that's the absolute longest you could wait after listening to Alsheimer's video?


----------



## KSdeerhuntr

Had pics of him for the last three years. Finally caught up with him!


----------



## APAsuphan

Heck of a buck!


----------



## avluey

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## JWilson90

Awesome deer man. So much for October lull


----------



## onetohunt

KSdeerhuntr said:


> Had pics of him for the last three years. Finally caught up with him!
> View attachment 3049994


Nice buck!!


----------



## bjmostel

KSdeerhuntr said:


> Had pics of him for the last three years. Finally caught up with him!
> View attachment 3049994


Toad!!!! Let us know what he scores out at.


----------



## KSdeerhuntr

Gross 171"


----------



## kybeau

Wow! Congrats on catching,up with that giant. Well worth the wait.


----------



## zap

Nice buck!

Get feelin better, Z.


----------



## kda082

Glad you're ok Z. Week to 10 days things will be starting to heat up.


----------



## aeast236

Heck of a buck!! What part of Kansas (generally speaking of course).


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

zmax hunter said:


> Kind of a whirlwind here.
> Sat., i noticed a change in my vision, monday i was able to see my eye Dr. about 3p. Dr. Could see a couple wrinkles on my retina, sent me to a specialist in wichita. Appt. Was set for 730a tues., after his diagnosis, i was checked in to Wesley Medical Center and he was performing an operation on my right eye by 140p, which lasted about 3hrs, ., he used a laser on my left eye, and attached a band to my right eyeball, to force the retina back into place.
> 
> He told my wife i would be in a lot of pain, and upset with him. Truth is, very little to no pain, my detached retina is already reattaching itself, my vision is returning very quickly, so many blessings!
> 
> He wants me to take it easy and stay out of trees for a week, to 10 days, lol
> 
> Thanks to all for the prayers and well wishes. God is amazing!


Glad you're doing well Brian! Next time better listen to the Mrs. a little more carefully! If you need me to come and shoot one of your bucks, you got my number. 

Seriously, if there's anything Katie and I can do, let us know. We've been praying for you man.


----------



## buck617

How is the hunting in Kingman county ?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Checked 3 cameras and have nothing to write home about.......I think once the rest of the crops get cut around my spots I should get some traffic.


----------



## sleeperls

Sat on a hill and glassed tonight. Saw a decent 8 and some does. Learned a few things and need to throw my blinds in before rut hits.


----------



## snoman4

Roll coal said:


> According to the rut prediction this year those dates are in the heart of lock down


Glad I dont go by those rut predictions since the rut pretty much occurs the same dates every year. I have hunted Kansas every year since 2000 and that week has always been the best for seeing big bucks on their feet moving.


----------



## snoman4

KSdeerhuntr said:


> Had pics of him for the last three years. Finally caught up with him!
> View attachment 3049994


Congrats on a great buck brother. Give us the story of the hunt and your history with him!


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Kind of a whirlwind here.
> Sat., i noticed a change in my vision, monday i was able to see my eye Dr. about 3p. Dr. Could see a couple wrinkles on my retina, sent me to a specialist in wichita. Appt. Was set for 730a tues., after his diagnosis, i was checked in to Wesley Medical Center and he was performing an operation on my right eye by 140p, which lasted about 3hrs, ., he used a laser on my left eye, and attached a band to my right eyeball, to force the retina back into place.
> 
> He told my wife i would be in a lot of pain, and upset with him. Truth is, very little to no pain, my detached retina is already reattaching itself, my vision is returning very quickly, so many blessings!
> 
> He wants me to take it easy and stay out of trees for a week, to 10 days, lol
> 
> Thanks to all for the prayers and well wishes. God is amazing!


Brian I told you I wanted the pirate patch that way when I get there we can take some Captain Morgan style pictures with the booner you have tied up for me to shoot....ROFL. Some more prayers your way brother. Glad the misses agreed with me that it suxxx you didn't get the black pirate patch.


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Glad you're doing well Brian! Next time better listen to the Mrs. a little more carefully! If you need me to come and shoot one of your bucks, you got my number.
> 
> Seriously, if there's anything Katie and I can do, let us know. We've been praying for you man.


See you in a few weeks Jonathan. Hopefully you can bring the baby up and have dinner with us one evening.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

snoman4 said:


> See you in a few weeks Jonathan. Hopefully you can bring the baby up and have dinner with us one evening.


Bring my sweet little baby girl up to dinner with a pirate and his buddies? Of course! 
We'll definitely try and make it up. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Glad to hear you're getting better already zmax. On the bright side, you would have really been bummed if it happened on November 1st!


----------



## kansasboi

Get well soon zmax! Heck of a buck KsDeer, 170 what a stud. Can't wait for this cold front tomorrow night!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Get well Brian! Use these 7-10 days to get pampered by the wife!!!!! I am on the injury list too, broke my nose last Wednesday at work. Waiting on insurance to determine next step. My nose sure is frickin crooked......

Huge buck KsDeer! 

I still haven't been out to check stands/clear shooting lanes. Told the wife last night I am tired of not having any time. I have never gone this far into October w/out being ready for the season. I told her I am going out this weekend to start the process.


----------



## hunterhewi

kansasboi said:


> Get well soon zmax! Heck of a buck KsDeer, 170 what a stud. Can't wait for this cold front tomorrow night!


Im ready as well! Me and the ol lady are goin to sit in the bale blind saturday morning over the foodplot for our first sit of the season. Supposed to get down to 40-42 its getting me pumped!


----------



## BigDeer

Stud buck KsDeer!

Zmax, get well soon!!


----------



## JWilson90

Gonna try and use a decoy this year. What all tips can you guys give me outside the norm such as sit up downwind of it and stuff like that. I got the oct 31 - nov 5 off. Think I'd b better off with a buck or doe?


----------



## snoman4

JWilson90 said:


> Gonna try and use a decoy this year. What all tips can you guys give me outside the norm such as sit up downwind of it and stuff like that. I got the oct 31 - nov 5 off. Think I'd b better off with a buck or doe?


Why not use both....might really tick off the bully of the woods....especially if you combine their use with rattling...grunts...and bleats.


----------



## Robertoski

Great buck, KsDeer! Now we need a story.

Get well, ZMax!


----------



## JWilson90

snoman4 said:


> Why not use both....might really tick off the bully of the woods....especially if you combine their use with rattling...grunts...and bleats.


Not a bad idea. My out ever done it


----------



## Binney59

Great buck KSdeerhuntr- congratulations. Anxious to hear how the hunt went down


----------



## cmcmahan

Story says it was roadkill in NE Kansas around Leawood


----------



## KCJayhawk

cmcmahan said:


> Story says it was roadkill in NE Kansas around Leawood


Mission Farms in Leawood.


----------



## JWilson90

KCJayhawk said:


> Mission Farms in Leawood.


What's mission farms


----------



## hunterhewi

JWilson90 said:


> Gonna try and use a decoy this year. What all tips can you guys give me outside the norm such as sit up downwind of it and stuff like that. I got the oct 31 - nov 5 off. Think I'd b better off with a buck or doe?


Used a decoy all last season. Only tip id give is DO NOT use a doe. Everytime i set mine up as a lone doe, every deer that seen it would snort, stomp, and run. As a buck they didnt pay it any mind. They would stroll right up and graze for 20-30 minutes within 4-5 feet of it. I dont know why the doe decoy bothered them so much. Ill never put it out as a lone doe again, as a buck/doe combo it may work. Shot this guy on Nov. 21, 2 feet from the decoy. He came marching in all bristled up, ears pinned back, and side stepping. Got him right before he tore the decoy down!


----------



## ikeinks

Didn't make it to my spot in time tonight so will just use spotting scope and cruise


----------



## JWilson90

hunterhewi said:


> Used a decoy all last season. Only tip id give is DO NOT use a doe. Everytime i set mine up as a lone doe, every deer that seen it would snort, stomp, and run. As a buck they didnt pay it any mind. They would stroll right up and graze for 20-30 minutes within 4-5 feet of it. I dont know why the doe decoy bothered them so much. Ill never put it out as a lone doe again, as a buck/doe combo it may work. Shot this guy on Nov. 21, 2 feet from the decoy. He came marching in all bristled up, ears pinned back, and side stepping. Got him right before he tore the decoy down!
> 
> View attachment 3055130


Thanks for the tips. What kind of terrain was u hunting when u decoyed. I got a spot that's a secluded bean field with a small cluster of trees that's about 30 ft wide by 30 ft long. I got a stand in there and the field connects to a huge chunk of timber. I'm thinking bout going in mid day and setting the decoy up thin letting things chill then do some rattling and grunting.


----------



## hunterhewi

I was hunting this little timber in central kansas. Had the decoy in the wheat field and stand was 20 yards away in the red circle


----------



## JWilson90

The solid red line is the property line. That timber runs another mile and half along the river. Unbroken. The red dot is where my stand is. The point makes a great funnel.


----------



## JWilson90

The big timber is north of the beans.


----------



## hunterhewi

Id have a stand at the point to the north of your current stand


----------



## JWilson90

Got one in there[emoji41] lol. It's my bow hunting stand. Other stand doesn't get sit til rifle season usually but I figured it'd b a good spot to try a decou


----------



## hunterhewi

That pasture to the east?


----------



## MissouriBowtech

cmcmahan said:


> Story says it was roadkill in NE Kansas around Leawood


Is this for real?


----------



## JWilson90

hunterhewi said:


> That pasture to the east?


Pecan grove


----------



## KSQ2

zmax hunter said:


> Kind of a whirlwind here.
> Sat., i noticed a change in my vision, monday i was able to see my eye Dr. about 3p. Dr. Could see a couple wrinkles on my retina, sent me to a specialist in wichita. Appt. Was set for 730a tues., after his diagnosis, i was checked in to Wesley Medical Center and he was performing an operation on my right eye by 140p, which lasted about 3hrs, ., he used a laser on my left eye, and attached a band to my right eyeball, to force the retina back into place.
> 
> He told my wife i would be in a lot of pain, and upset with him. Truth is, very little to no pain, my detached retina is already reattaching itself, my vision is returning very quickly, so many blessings!
> 
> He wants me to take it easy and stay out of trees for a week, to 10 days, lol
> 
> Thanks to all for the prayers and well wishes. God is amazing!


Glad you're doing well! Yes, God is good!


----------



## KSQ2

JWilson90 said:


> The solid red line is the property line. That timber runs another mile and half along the river. Unbroken. The red dot is where my stand is. The point makes a great funnel.


You've got the right idea, set it in the open. An aggressive buck will come to you. Don't ever set it up where it will surprise them. I've only had good luck with a buck decoy. Make sure you wash it good!


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> You've got the right idea, set it in the open. An aggressive buck will come to you. Don't ever set it up where it will surprise them. I've only had good luck with a buck decoy. Make sure you wash it good!


Did u just scrub it went scent killer?


----------



## aeast236

Here's another pic of that roadkill buck. Sounds like it's from Leawood KS


----------



## kansasboi

aeast236 said:


> Here's another pic of that roadkill buck. Sounds like it's from Leawood KS
> View attachment 3056834


That angle looks a lot "realer". The other pic looks like a 280" typical!


----------



## legion_archery

aeast236 said:


> Here's another pic of that roadkill buck. Sounds like it's from Leawood KS
> View attachment 3056834


I don't think KDWP lets people keep road kill like that? I know people that have hit 130+ inch bucks and they normally take the antlers and let the person keep the meat, I have a really hard time believing its road kill or that it would be from Kansas?


----------



## kscumminsdriver

kansasboi said:


> That angle looks a lot "realer". The other pic looks like a 280" typical!


this angle 'hides' how tall this deer is... there are several other pics around now... 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3074666&p=1079962706#post1079962706

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3074666&p=1079962954#post1079962954


----------



## kscumminsdriver

legion_archery said:


> I don't think KDWP lets people keep road kill like that? I know people that have hit 130+ inch bucks and they normally take the antlers and let the person keep the meat, I have a really hard time believing its road kill or that it would be from Kansas?


they let you keep the whole thing assuming you get a salvage tag

http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations/General-Information/Salvage-Tag


----------



## kansasboi

kscumminsdriver said:


> this angle 'hides' how tall this deer is... there are several other pics around now...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3074666&p=1079962706#post1079962706
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3074666&p=1079962954#post1079962954


True that yea the deer is a monster! Just was saying the first pic was blowing my mind. 198" typical is no joke I bet somebody is having a bad night...


----------



## mdnabors

snoman4 said:


> Why not use both....might really tick off the bully of the woods....especially if you combine their use with rattling...grunts...and bleats.


I use both...pretty deadly combo!


----------



## KCJayhawk

JWilson90 said:


> What's mission farms


It's a small subdivision/shopping/restaurant area in Leawood. 435 and Mission Road.


----------



## KSQ2

JWilson90 said:


> Did u just scrub it went scent killer?


Yep, same stuff I shower with, just do it outside with a hose and not in the tub.


----------



## AintNoGriz

My FIL texted me and said someone just south of his place shot a 180". Sorry, no pics. Just hearsay at this point.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> My FIL texted me and said someone just south of his place shot a 180". Sorry, no pics. Just hearsay at this point.


Tell your wife to tell her dad AT is no place to mess around, no pics and we send out our heavy hitters to solve the problem!!!


----------



## snoman4

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Tell your wife to tell her dad AT is no place to mess around, no pics and we send out our heavy hitters to solve the problem!!!


I can be hired for a reasonable price like a sit in one one of your stands for a few days...Since I am also from Florida it will give you plausible deniability!!!


----------



## avluey

Anyone thinking about taking rattling antlers to the stand yet? Thinking maybe start having them along next weekend to use sparingly?


----------



## Hawkfarm

That Leawood/Mission Farms deer is a lifetime dream. There are some really big bucks in that area. 

My 16 year old nephew shot a doe this morning on his very first bow hunt. He picked out the stand and dressed the deer himself. He took the picture.


----------



## BFuchs

Hawkfarm said:


> That Leawood/Mission Farms deer is a lifetime dream. There are some really big bucks in that area.
> 
> My 16 year old nephew shot a doe this morning on his very first bow hunt. He picked out the stand and dressed the deer himself. He took the picture.


That is awesome! I think he may be a little spoiled for any future hunts now!


----------



## snoman4

Hawkfarm said:


> That Leawood/Mission Farms deer is a lifetime dream. There are some really big bucks in that area.
> 
> My 16 year old nephew shot a doe this morning on his very first bow hunt. He picked out the stand and dressed the deer himself. He took the picture.


Congrats to him on a his first bow kill.


----------



## outdrsman11

Had 2 mature does and a button in front of me about 50 min ago. Could have shot the big doe but chose to pass because it was so early. Looked on an app at peak movement times according to the overhead moon and it was right on the money. Hoping my big boy gets on his feet tonight. Good luck everyone ! Best time of the year is peaking around the corner.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

snoman4 said:


> I can be hired for a reasonable price like a sit in one one of your stands for a few days...Since I am also from Florida it will give you plausible deniability!!!


Sounds like a plan, the Griz household will never mess with AT again!!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Thought about hunting this evening, then I remembered the Royals play tonight. Let's go boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunterhewi

I have a good buddy from arkansas that hunts with me every nov. he sent me this pic yesterday. He may have to use an xbow as bad as he hates to. He got his hand caught in the net wrap rollers on a baler and the outcome wasnt good at all. His wife text me today said hes had 3 sugeries on it already and they ended up amputating his index finger. He leaves for KS in less than a month so hopefully we can get him and his wife on a couple of good bucks this year.


----------



## aeast236

Hunting is hunting regardless of what he uses. God speed to your buddy.


----------



## cfks25

Just found this site and I'm glad I did. I'm finally making the move from rifle to bow and have been stoked. I am lucky enough to hunt on the property I work on and I'm tired of the early bird getting the worm and that bird not being me. I'm in northeast allen county and most all corn is out and they are starting to cut beans here. Bucks have been pretty locked down around here only pictures guys are getting are the leaving the bar variety. I've been feeding does in a spot where I saw three shooter bucks come through at 30 yards last rifle season, but no bucks yet. Home with a sick kid this morning but gonna be out tonight and tomorrow. Thinking about taking my rattlehorns and grunt in with me. Is it too early for that?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

About 10-12 degrees warmer than the forecast called for. Pretty disappointed this morning. Really was hoping for 40 degrees


----------



## bowhuntertx

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> About 10-12 degrees warmer than the forecast called for. Pretty disappointed this morning. Really was hoping for 40 degrees


Doesn't seem we can catch a break. Any weather gurus keeping eyes on the extended forecast, sure hoping a cold front will hit in the next 2-3 weeks. Still calling for high in the upper 50's, thats no bueno


----------



## avluey

Yeah the combination of the SE wind letting me get into my favorite stand and the cold snap convinced me to drive the 2+hours last night even though I have to head back home tonight. Waking up in the truck to not even a hint of frost on the windshield was a bummer. 3 does sprinting around a grassy bottom for several minutes right after shooting light, so maybe there will be some good activity today.


----------



## cunninghamww

Killed this ole grey lady yesterday morning. The only teeth left in her head were the front bottoms, not a single molar left. She looked ancient.


----------



## avluey

Congrats. Imagine she's got the better of a whole lot of hunters in her life.


----------



## JWilson90

nice shot cunninghamw

I envy anyone in a stand right now. Im stuck at work and it looks and feels awesom out there


----------



## koboxerks

In my stand now on a buddies property. Only a fawn has been through so far. The squirrels are keeping me entertained for now


----------



## Fireman324

Check out my new grunt call I picked up from Koble Calls! Quality is outstanding. Has a nice mild tone with an adjustable reed.


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

Not sure what everyone else had for a morning hunt. I saw 4 bucks, 6 does, a gob of turkeys just out of range...deer were on their feet until 1030 this morning....so this oughta be a good evening hunt....tinkle-tinkle goes the horns!


----------



## bassnbro

what are the public land guys seeing. tried this morning in butler county saw nothing moving.


----------



## zmax hunter

Dang it man, hope you are doing better too! My swelling has gone down, eye was shut for 2 days, vision slowly improving. I have an appt this wedn, gonna continue to relax till then, but gotta get back to work, shooting, lifting, hunting, running, mowing, etc. .all in moderation of course


AintNoGriz said:


> Get well Brian! Use these 7-10 days to get pampered by the wife!!!!! I am on the injury list too, broke my nose last Wednesday at work. Waiting on insurance to determine next step. My nose sure is frickin crooked......
> 
> Huge buck KsDeer!
> 
> I still haven't been out to check stands/clear shooting lanes. Told the wife last night I am tired of not having any time. I have never gone this far into October w/out being ready for the season. I told her I am going out this weekend to start the process.


----------



## REDVANES

bowhuntertx said:


> Doesn't seem we can catch a break. Any weather gurus keeping eyes on the extended forecast, sure hoping a cold front will hit in the next 2-3 weeks. Still calling for high in the upper 50's, thats no bueno


Better than 70's... I've hunted that in Nov. and it sucks!


----------



## weshawk5

Do you guys think this Buck is mature and a shooter? Any thoughts on score? I've got a few others about the same size hanging out at night but nothing spectacular. He is the only one cruising through about every day and I'm itching to start hunting this year.


----------



## hunterhewi

Weshawk- that buck imo is at most 3.5 and no older. If it were me id give him at least one, maybe 2 more years. Looks to have some great potential


----------



## JWilson90

agreed ^^


----------



## weshawk5

hunterhewi said:


> Weshawk- that buck imo is at most 3.5 and no older. If it were me id give him at least one, maybe 2 more years. Looks to have some great potential


Kind of what I was thinking also. Hopefully he makes it to next year.


----------



## outdrsman11

Anybody doing any light rattling yet with any success ?


----------



## muliesflatties

I rattled some Thursday night with no success. Checked a camera at that spot and have 2 small basket 8's chasing a full grown doe around 2 days in a row. Last night I sit a ground blind overlooking a scrape and at last light had a fork horn chase a doe right by me. Seems kinda early but I guess they are callin for an early rut.


----------



## bowhuntertx

muliesflatties said:


> I rattled some Thursday night with no success. Checked a camera at that spot and have 2 small basket 8's chasing a full grown doe around 2 days in a row. Last night I sit a ground blind overlooking a scrape and at last light had a fork horn chase a doe right by me. Seems kinda early but I guess they are callin for an early rut.


Seems like the young'ins are always wasting their energy before the doe are ready. A few more weeks and some cooler temps and things will get exciting. I'm jealous you got to get in the tree. Good luck to you


----------



## RickySch

Buddy was nice enough to share some property with me and I'm In shock these are o. The list ...yes some photo are same deer
ss


----------



## Andrewat

To you guys who have been hunting KS for years and years, it looks like y'all are going to end up with a warmer than normal November if the forecasts hold. Like lows in the low 40's/upper 30's for the prime rut time (at least around central KS). I've been out there for several years now and also sat through that brutal polar vortex last year. But it's never been "warm" when I've been there.

What does a "warm" rut typically mean out there? I know they will still move. It's the rut. But I'm assuming everything just slows down?


----------



## hunterhewi

Some warm ruts you see a ton of action other years its pretty slow. The cold last november was nice. Its usually pretty "warm" in november still


----------



## daltonprosser

Have this freak on cam. He wont score a lot but he is really cool


----------



## bowhuntertx

Andrewat said:


> To you guys who have been hunting KS for years and years, it looks like y'all are going to end up with a warmer than normal November if the forecasts hold. Like lows in the low 40's/upper 30's for the prime rut time (at least around central KS). I've been out there for several years now and also sat through that brutal polar vortex last year. But it's never been "warm" when I've been there.
> 
> What does a "warm" rut typically mean out there? I know they will still move. It's the rut. But I'm assuming everything just slows down?


Good question. Following this one. I've been when it is windy and upper 60's. The hunting was pretty tough. I'm hoping and believe the 50's will still be productive, it's looking like that's what we are in store for.


----------



## iearcher

For what it worth, I killed a 148 last year in N.Central KS on November 5th. It was 70 degrees when I shot him.


----------



## BigDeer

I know it's not the best picture, but this appears like a pretty good/big 8...any ideas on score/age?


----------



## RickySch

I'd say 3 1/2 +


----------



## snoman4

He looks to be in the high 140's to me. Heck of a great 8 point. Long tines and brows.


----------



## BigDeer

Check this out, this is an 8pt from 2 years ago, the one posted before has a kicker on the left g2. This buck has a kicker on each g2. Same buck or just the same genes?


----------



## snoman4

Definitely could be the same buck. Your last pictures look like a 3 year old to me. The first you posted definitely look like a 4 year old or better buck...


----------



## BigDeer

I think the first pictured (current) buck is younger...but never know


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

The common denominator for KS regardless of the temp is the wind and water. With that being said:

There's 2 key places from my experiences....a small timber/crop pinch point close to bedding that is surrounded by grass and has short access to water, 
The other is a low canyon type grassy area in the west that is also close to water. 

No matter the temperature, cloud cover, moon phase or pressure system. When internally it's time to breed they will move. They will move a lot in a small area and no matter what they will typically bypass food sources but will have to drink and cool down at some point. Dense grass with high wind is the coolest most protective area for a buck with a hot doe. 

Don't be scared to throw the typical approach away and push the envelope. Deer will lay with the wind to watch what they can't hear or smell behind them from upwind and likely will need to approach if applicable from the cross wind side.

I hunt 160 acres that is 12 acres of woods, that form a V around a 60 ac crop field then surrounded on all sides by the remaining 88 acres of pasture. Has a small water hole...may hold 500 gal and I consistently see deer at the point of the timber and moving across the middle of the crop field too the water hole from the pastures. I have 3 stands all within 200 yds of each other: point of the timber, (morn/eve) scent control is huge, and 2 directly across from one another on field edge 30 yds south/north off path going to and from water (mid day set)...stay all day and when warm, move for that 10-3 sit time close to the water and grass. Not fool proof but it works for me.


----------



## hoyt_shoo2er

Obviously....you have to have the ladies or the boys will disappear!!!


----------



## ksgobbler

Lots of deer on camera now. Very little moving during daylight. I think our construction has a lot to do with lack of daylight movement though.


----------



## JWilson90

BigDeer said:


> Check this out, this is an 8pt from 2 years ago, the one posted before has a kicker on the left g2. This buck has a kicker on each g2. Same buck or just the same genes?
> 
> View attachment 3076250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076258


If not the same deer then definitely the same gene pool. Their frames are very similar.


----------



## avluey

Saturday morning I saw three does and 30 minutes later three young 1-2 y/o bucks. The two 1 y/o bucks sparred very gently for about 5 seconds at one point. In the evening I had a little 8 point follow the script to a 13 yard shot but no other movement until after dark when a deer of some sort winded me while I was climbing down. Anyone else thinking about doing some light rattling soon? Haven't got my #1 target on camera since last December, but have a couple shots of decent mature bucks I'll post up later.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Had a buddy post a giant buck he shot sunday morning on facebook......19 points! Heavy beams, shorter tines, big looking body. I have a pic on my phone, but i dont have a smartphone, so sorry.....i need to get with the times and get a smartphone!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Andrewat said:


> To you guys who have been hunting KS for years and years, it looks like y'all are going to end up with a warmer than normal November if the forecasts hold. Like lows in the low 40's/upper 30's for the prime rut time (at least around central KS). I've been out there for several years now and also sat through that brutal polar vortex last year. But it's never been "warm" when I've been there.
> 
> What does a "warm" rut typically mean out there? I know they will still move. It's the rut. But I'm assuming everything just slows down?


There is no reliable predictive tool available that will tell anyone what the weather will be 3 weeks out. Last week, the forecast for Nov. 13 was high's in the low 40's and falling with the potential for snow, today is highs in the low 60's and clear... next week, or even tomorrow, that will change again. For the most part, anything past 7 days is extremely suspect. Last year I started tracking temperature predictions from Accuweather for the extreme long range... it was a joke; so much so that I lost interest.... there would wild swings in the forecast high from day to day or even during a day... 

So, if it's way warm (like at least 10 degrees over average) you're going to see suppressed day time movement.... if it's just a couple degrees above average I wouldn't really worry about it. 

Last year was brutal. On the 10th, the high (where I hunt) was 62 and I'm pretty sure that was not during the day... on the 11th it was 27. I'm pretty certain nobody was forecasting that on their 45 day forecast.


----------



## kstatemallards

kscumminsdriver said:


> There is no reliable predictive tool available that will tell anyone what the weather will be 3 weeks out. Last week, the forecast for Nov. 13 was high's in the low 40's and falling with the potential for snow, today is highs in the low 60's and clear... next week, or even tomorrow, that will change again. For the most part, anything past 7 days is extremely suspect. Last year I started tracking temperature predictions from Accuweather for the extreme long range... it was a joke; so much so that I lost interest.... there would wild swings in the forecast high from day to day or even during a day...
> 
> So, if it's way warm (like at least 10 degrees over average) you're going to see suppressed day time movement.... if it's just a couple degrees above average I wouldn't really worry about it.
> 
> Last year was brutal. On the 10th, the high (where I hunt) was 62 and I'm pretty sure that was not during the day... on the 11th it was 27. I'm pretty certain nobody was forecasting that on their 45 day forecast.


I agree. No sense in worrying about the temps two weeks from now.


----------



## BigDeer

kstatemallards said:


> I agree. No sense in worrying about the temps two weeks from now.


No kidding, get all geeked up about the temps two weeks before leaving to hunt and then it usually gets warmer 9/10 times.


----------



## Andrewat

Last year must have been the 10th time then!


----------



## AintNoGriz

AintNoGriz said:


> Had a buddy post a giant buck he shot sunday morning on facebook......19 points! Heavy beams, shorter tines, big looking body. I have a pic on my phone, but i dont have a smartphone, so sorry.....i need to get with the times and get a smartphone!


Ok here is a screen shot of the buck I was talking about above.


----------



## tmdtexan

AintNoGriz said:


> Ok here is a screen shot of the buck I was talking about above.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081914



Nice looking buck! Your buddy's face is trashy lol!


----------



## avluey

Heckuva buck - congrats to your buddy.


----------



## BFuchs

Awesome buck! What's up with the face blacked out though?


----------



## willphish4food

JWilson90 said:


> If not the same deer then definitely the same gene pool. Their frames are very similar.


An "8 pt" with at least 10 points... go figger.


----------



## AintNoGriz

BFuchs said:


> Awesome buck! What's up with the face blacked out though?


I don't have his permission to post his face on the internet......:wink:


----------



## JWilson90

willphish4food said:


> An "8 pt" with at least 10 points... go figger.


What are you trying to say ?


----------



## b2sandshee

Awesome buck your buddy shot Griz! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glw27cw

My wife shot this Toad the first part of this month, this is her second buck with a bow that has a gross score over 200"s.


----------



## Hawkfarm

A true monster. Congrats to your wife. She putting the rest of us to shame.


----------



## Matte

Ten new bucks on one cam near a small Creek in the last three days. Before that a solid three weeks of only for movement. The Scent Check Phase is on


----------



## APAsuphan

glw27cw said:


> My wife shot this Toad the first part of this month, this is her second buck with a bow that has a gross score over 200"s.
> 
> View attachment 3082434
> View attachment 3082426


Wow!!! I hate your wife! Lol. Congrats to her!


----------



## AintNoGriz

What a monster your wife shot. Tell her congrats!!


----------



## shaffer88

zmax hunter said:


> Kind of a whirlwind here.
> Sat., i noticed a change in my vision, monday i was able to see my eye Dr. about 3p. Dr. Could see a couple wrinkles on my retina, sent me to a specialist in wichita. Appt. Was set for 730a tues., after his diagnosis, i was checked in to Wesley Medical Center and he was performing an operation on my right eye by 140p, which lasted about 3hrs, ., he used a laser on my left eye, and attached a band to my right eyeball, to force the retina back into place.
> 
> He told my wife i would be in a lot of pain, and upset with him. Truth is, very little to no pain, my detached retina is already reattaching itself, my vision is returning very quickly, so many blessings!
> 
> He wants me to take it easy and stay out of trees for a week, to 10 days, lol
> 
> Thanks to all for the prayers and well wishes. God is amazing!


used to work at wesley for a few years in the trauma area, hope they treated you well,


----------



## b2sandshee

Congrats to your wife! Sounds like she's got the big buck killing thing down!


----------



## avluey

Wow - 2 over 200???? That has to make her the most successful female bowhunter ever doesn't it? Might be some money to cash in on there.


----------



## snoman4

glw27cw said:


> My wife shot this Toad the first part of this month, this is her second buck with a bow that has a gross score over 200"s.
> 
> View attachment 3082434
> View attachment 3082426


Wowser congrats to your wife brother on one heck of a buck. Lets see some pictures of her other 200".......What county was this one killed in?


----------



## zap

snoman4 said:


> Wowser congrats to your wife brother on one heck of a buck. Lets see some pictures of her other 200".......What county was this one killed in?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1736825


----------



## glw27cw

This is the one she shot in 2010


----------



## KCJayhawk

Anyone plan on getting into the stand Saturday morning with the cold morning temp?


----------



## b2sandshee

KCJayhawk said:


> Anyone plan on getting into the stand Saturday morning with the cold morning temp?


Yup I'll be out. First morning sit of the year!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I'll be out Sunday and Monday, back to work for two days before my hunting vacation starts on the 29th. Hope the long range forecast is wrong!!!


----------



## BigDeer

glw27cw said:


> This is the one she shot in 2010
> View attachment 3085634


Congrats on both hogs your wife shot...wow!


----------



## Tweet46

Wow, those deer are incredible. Congrats to your wife!!


----------



## koboxerks

KCJayhawk said:


> Anyone plan on getting into the stand Saturday morning with the cold morning temp?


YUP...I'll be doing a little urban sit on 10 acres. My buddy has some good shooters that come through & with me trying to get my first buck, I'd like to take one that looks to be 140-150 that we've seen. Waiting until first week of Nov. to go sit at Marais Des Cygne Wildlife Refuge if nothing pans out before then.


----------



## BigDeer

koboxerks said:


> YUP...I'll be doing a little urban sit on 10 acres. My buddy has some good shooters that come through & with me trying to get my first buck, I'd like to take one that looks to be 140-150 that we've seen. Waiting until first week of Nov. to go sit at Marais Des Cygne Wildlife Refuge if nothing pans out before then.


Good place to hunt!


----------



## glw27cw

My wife's 200"+ 2010 and 2015 bucks.


----------



## koboxerks

BigDeer said:


> Good place to hunt!


I put in for the draw & got it this year. I hear some big deer come out of that place.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

well looks like the same crowd as normal and a few new faces! i took a hiatus away from this site for a bit to focus on a few other projects related to duck hunting. Mid Oct now and my bow hunting thoughts are in high gear and running as many cams as i have the past month and half has produced the worst results i have ever had in the past 10 years. Not a single buck worth talking about let alone posting here. Unlike in past years where my top 5 ranged from 150-190's. Most of the surrounding properties have had extremely high non hunting traffic this past summer and year and the crops either went fallow or surrounding crops on neighboring properties were planted to beans and corn. IM not surprised my cameras have been mostly does. Im expecting the buck numbers to jump high in the next month, most of my cameras contain anywhere from 1 - 11 does in a single picture. 

Picked up a new property this summer that is a half section of the nastiest timber and pasture surrounded by corn and beans. Have not checked my cams in a month and im pumped at the least to see the results as it is within one mile of my usual honey hole and i have always seen the same deer i normally hunt trading back and forth so im hoping so of the bucks from the past 2 years show up on cam there. I did find a shed that went 72 1/8 in between the two properties back in march. Ill be posting solid till i tag out now that all my waterfowl chores and projects are done and im focusing on deer. so much to shoot so little time!


----------



## cicero

Hoping for good weather this year!! Heading to SouthEast Kansas the 6th through 13th of November for my first Kansas trip!!!


----------



## zap

ladybugs showed up today....they will be everywhere for a while...them little sob's pack a bite also.


----------



## JWilson90

cicero said:


> Hoping for good weather this year!! Heading to SouthEast Kansas the 6th through 13th of November for my first Kansas trip!!!


Good luck buddy. Pubic or private?


----------



## ksgobbler

koboxerks said:


> I put in for the draw & got it this year. I hear some big deer come out of that place.


I used to work there. You should have seen the sheds we saw while burning especially on the sides closed to hunting. That was a decade ago though.


----------



## zmax hunter

Perfect time to return ksgoosekiller, glad to see your back, best of luck to you


----------



## cicero

JWilson90 said:


> Good luck buddy. Pubic or private?


Private. Around fredonia


----------



## koboxerks

Supposed to rain Friday. Work & daughters birthday party will keep me from the woods Friday, but you better believe I'll be there EARLY Saturday morning


----------



## JWilson90

cicero said:


> Private. Around fredonia


awesome area up that way. hope you get a good one


----------



## cicero

Thanks. I hope so too. Going to hunt hard.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

zap said:


> ladybugs showed up today....they will be everywhere for a while...them little sob's pack a bite also.


Yep, they find their way in to our house every year. Had the first two come to visit Tuesday evening.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zmax hunter said:


> Perfect time to return ksgoosekiller, glad to see your back, best of luck to you


How are you healin up? Saw someone on here yesterday you in a eye patch. Yeah i couldnt stay away that long. This time of the year the ducks can wait! good luck to you as well!
looks like i was knocked out of the top 25 of all time on here also so i have some work to do!


----------



## snoman4

cicero said:


> Private. Around fredonia


I hunted that area for many years. Are you hunting with Brad Haun by any chance? There are some monsters around there. I saw 2 deer over 200" in that area in the early 2000's. There is a church camp near Fredonia that I hunted near. While in Fredonia you need to eat at the Stockyards restaurant. Brad and Michelle own it and they have unbelievably good steaks. Tell them Kevin Snow said hello if you visit.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

anyone noticing any ramping up of activity? Normally this time of year when im walking the woods im finding scrap after scrap same walk this year and adding a few more miles on to that and i counted maybe 3, maybe because im pretty sure the last scrap was turkeys scratchin and a deer happened to walk through it. Not a single rub. 

Lookin as far ahead as the weatherman can possibly guess wrong they are calling for highs still in the upper 60's low 70s for the first week of Nov. At least its not 80-90 like some years, but still hotter than i want to see. Im hoping for a cold front the second week with the new moon would hell of an action packed day.


----------



## Justin Spies

cicero said:


> Private. Around fredonia


My first deer hunt 3 years ago was on private ground outside of Fredonia, do you already have lodging worked out?


----------



## Binney59

Still trying to figure out my dates to hunt Rliey County. I'm hunting private land solo and bringing my pop up camper so I can pick any dates- thinking second week of Nov but trying to keep an eye on temps as that can influence things a ton. 

Anyone find certain dates work better for decoys than others? Thinking about trying a buck and doe decoy combo for the first time ever.


----------



## REDVANES

glw27cw said:


> My wife's 200"+ 2010 and 2015 bucks.
> View attachment 3087266
> View attachment 3087298



Wow great deer! I'm not sure of 200" but regardless, those are some studs for sure!


----------



## bowhuntertx

Binney59 said:


> Still trying to figure out my dates to hunt Rliey County. I'm hunting private land solo and bringing my pop up camper so I can pick any dates- thinking second week of Nov but trying to keep an eye on temps as that can influence things a ton.
> 
> Anyone find certain dates work better for decoys than others? Thinking about trying a buck and doe decoy combo for the first time ever.


Anytime in Late Oct-Nov can be productive for decoys. Just make sure it's set far enough in the open where it won't spook the deer.


----------



## cicero

snoman4 said:


> I hunted that area for many years. Are you hunting with Brad Haun by any chance? There are some monsters around there. I saw 2 deer over 200" in that area in the early 2000's. There is a church camp near Fredonia that I hunted near. While in Fredonia you need to eat at the Stockyards restaurant. Brad and Michelle own it and they have unbelievably good steaks. Tell them Kevin Snow said hello if you visit.


Will be hunting with a local guy to me's family farm. Buddy I am going with went last year and saw a 170+ first day, but with the hot temps they wasn't moving real good. Will have to check that place out for sure!!


----------



## cicero

Justin Spies said:


> My first deer hunt 3 years ago was on private ground outside of Fredonia, do you already have lodging worked out?


Yes I have a room at a local motel. Can't remember the name right now.


----------



## Fireman324

Well if anyone gets in a pinch let me know I just live about 30 minutes south of Fredonia in Independence. Few bow shops around and whatnot... Shoot me a PM if need be


----------



## Justin Spies

cicero said:


> Yes I have a room at a local motel. Can't remember the name right now.


We were staying at the Bacani Hotel in Fredonia several trips, pretty clean place. Then one trip we pulled the 5th wheel up and stayed in cross timbers state park, while we were there we found out they have super nice cabins there in the state park on the lake. HIGHLY recommend looking into these with winter pricing they cost us slightly less than the motel and are much nicer stay and a beautiful park with deer running through and ducks on the lake. If I still hunted over there I would not even consider the hotel. Google search cross timbers state park in Toronto and check out the cabins. You will be glad you did


----------



## cicero

Will do. I believe that is the name of the motel. Will check into cabins.


----------



## Duckman64

The cabins at Fall River SP are very nice as well. My son and I stayed there year before last. About 20 miles from Fredonia on 400.


----------



## fishfurlife

bowhuntertx said:


> Anytime in Late Oct-Nov can be productive for decoys. Just make sure it's set far enough in the open where it won't spook the deer.


I have a Dave Smith Deer decoy that I plan on wearing out in KS this season. I am hoping for good results.


----------



## fishfurlife

cicero said:


> Private. Around fredonia


I am hunting in the general area myself. Outside of Buffalo.


----------



## Etheis

Bucks are definitely getting on their feet saw a young buck tonight who hung around for quite a bit and about 150s class buck hung around about 100 yards down wind of me and eventually moved off and never came in


----------



## b2sandshee

Had a 170s 5x6 come in tonight. 21 yds, never gave me a shot I was comfortable with. Was nervous coming in and faced me the whole time then spun around and left straight away. 

Maybe next time I'll get him! That was the second encounter with a buck better than 160 that never gave me a shot! Been a good year so far. Can't wait to see what rut has in store.


----------



## kansasboi

They were on their feet last weekend. 


But still waiting on this guy..


----------



## kstatemallards

I'm starting to see some movement pick up. Lots of sparing on the cams and already seen a broke up rack.


----------



## shaffer88

KCJayhawk said:


> Anyone plan on getting into the stand Saturday morning with the cold morning temp?


You know it setting up down wind of bedding and hoping for the best


----------



## koboxerks

Pumped for the rain today. Hung a new stand with my buddy yesterday & this rain will make for a stealthy entry in the morning!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Weather man totally blew this forcast. We got ZERO rain last night in Central KS. It is very dry here.


----------



## BFuchs

Etheis said:


> Bucks are definitely getting on their feet saw a young buck tonight who hung around for quite a bit and about 150s class buck hung around about 100 yards down wind of me and eventually moved off and never came in
> View attachment 3096058


Etheis, you hunting near Haven? I hunt not too far from there, haven't been out yet this year just waiting for things to get right!


----------



## zap

I may start hunting soon......:beer:


----------



## hunterhewi

AintNoGriz said:


> Weather man totally blew this forcast. We got ZERO rain last night in Central KS. It is very dry here.


Mcpherson has had almost 2.5" in the last 3 weeks. Was hoping it would rain back home in the farm south of great bend. Well dad said he had .25" we really need the rain there bad


----------



## Etheis

BFuchs said:


> Etheis, you hunting near Haven? I hunt not too far from there, haven't been out yet this year just waiting for things to get right!


Yeah sure do, we live on 85 acres about 5 minutes south of haven. We also have a couple properties that sit right up next to Cheney lake on the north side. Where you located I know the area very well


----------



## BFuchs

Etheis said:


> Yeah sure do, we live on 85 acres about 5 minutes south of haven. We also have a couple properties that sit right up next to Cheney lake on the north side. Where you located I know the area very well


I'm from Wichita, but hunt about 150 acres right near Castleton. You're not too far away, glad to hear that you are seeing some bucks on their feet! That means I'm going to have to get out real soon. Planning to go check cameras this weekend, will see what's happening in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Etheis

BFuchs said:


> I'm from Wichita, but hunt about 150 acres right near Castleton. You're not too far away, glad to hear that you are seeing some bucks on their feet! That means I'm going to have to get out real soon. Planning to go check cameras this weekend, will see what's happening in our neck of the woods.


Caselton has some good hunting areas. Good luck to you!


----------



## Matte

We have an 80 over by Caselton, always bird hunt it, never really deer hunt it but it does hold a few.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

AintNoGriz said:


> Weather man totally blew this forcast. We got ZERO rain last night in Central KS. It is very dry here.


rained here pretty good this AM woke me up around 5 or so


----------



## BFuchs

There's a lot of outfitter leased land around us. I feel real lucky to hunt the piece that I do, but am worried about what will happen when the old man who owns it passes on.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

BFuchs said:


> There's a lot of outfitter leased land around us. I feel real lucky to hunt the piece that I do, but am worried about what will happen when the old man who owns it passes on.


I lose more ground this way than i do to outfitters or leasing. 

i solved this by making it a point of sending thankyou's and gifts to the family as well especially if its a son that will take over the farm. Something as simple as "wanted to thank you and your family for giving the opportunity to hunt this year and if you ever need any help around the farm im more than happy to help anytime you need me" People remember this and also no matter what you have done for the farmer and family if they say no be as nice as possible and continue to send a gift the following year and ask again. Ive picked back up two places this way a year after i was told no. After one year though i usually wrote the place off and keep looking


----------



## koboxerks

AintNoGriz said:


> Weather man totally blew this forcast. We got ZERO rain last night in Central KS. It is very dry here.


We got rain but looks like it might warm up enough to dry everything out then a small % chance of some around 2am. Either way, the temps are supposed to drop 12-15 degrees so I'm in the woods before light waiting.


----------



## ikeinks

Man the wind is blowing like crazy here in nck. It better die down or else I'm bailing on tonight's hunt


----------



## Matte

Giants are dropping like flies. 10 new text this morning with some big smiles.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Finally have the usual scrapes opened up in the farm yard. Saw three new ones this afternoon. The largest is the size of a wash tub. Things are cranking up.


----------



## JWilson90

Uneventful evening. 70 degrees couple with 15mph winds doesn't bode well for deer movement. Hopefully with the wind switching tonite and little front coming it'll get them moving some.


----------



## Hawkfarm

One of My buddies saw 10 does and fawns and 9 bucks tonight and the other buddy saw 7 does and fawns and a spike buck on the other side of the farm. First deer were out at 4:30 pm. No chasing.


----------



## ksgobbler

I've got daytime movement on both cameras. Big boys still moving at night. Also got a good daytime pic of a big bobcat.


----------



## avluey

Got to the stand about 5:30. Didn't see anything other than a few turkeys and raccoons before dark. Moon was so bright on the walk back to the truck I just about went back up a tree  Hope the forecasted temp drop for the morning comes through.


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck to all my kansas brothers out there today. FYI i hate you all! Lol this wind switch and slight cool front makes me wish i was in a tree. Should be a great mornin


----------



## koboxerks

Been in the stand since 5am. Temp has really dropped since then. Only 2 does have passed 30 min ago so far


----------



## shaffer88

Had deer bed down up wind about 80 yds got light enough to see he was sporting a hefty 150ish crown. I waited till good light and grunted a bit he got up to circle me and yet to see him again. Not bad for first sit of the year


----------



## b2sandshee

What a morning! Seen 4 doe, 6 bucks. Two of them being 170s that came to about 90yds. One was the buck I drew back on Thursday but left me no shot. Things are starting to get fired up. Perfect morning! 

Lastnight has a 150s 5x5 at 5 yds. Got too caught up in filming him I forgot to shoot! Had 5 doe and 9 bucks come by lastnight.


----------



## avluey

Sounds like everyone else is having a lot more luck than me. Nothing but turkeys and raccoons so far but it sure feels like it should be a good day.


----------



## zap

I slept in and am having coffee now, good luck to the hunters.


----------



## Justin Spies

b2sandshee said:


> What a morning! Seen 4 doe, 6 bucks. Two of them being 170s that came to about 90yds. One was the buck I drew back on Thursday but left me no shot. Things are starting to get fired up. Perfect morning!
> 
> Lastnight has a 150s 5x5 at 5 yds. Got too caught up in filming him I forgot to shoot! Had 5 doe and 9 bucks come by lastnight.


Getting fired up for my trip starting Friday. what part of Kansas are you hunting?


----------



## b2sandshee

Central Ks


----------



## 67gtxht

8 does and or fawns and one small buck. Were moving pretty good saw the small buck at 10:00


----------



## Gtrembly2

Good morning in south central ks. Saw small buck and 4 does. Heard two bucks sparring but over all deer were up and moving. Big boys are still moving at night. Staying cool out there might be worth hitting a stand tonight.


----------



## Matte

Wow what a day. Rattle grunt, move. Rattle grunt move. 29 bucks came to that sequence over three miles on a new State Wildlife area here in Central Kansas. My friend dropped a bruiser and they just got done packing it out.


----------



## avluey

Congrats to your friend, amazing buck. Now if one will come by my stand...


----------



## Matte

Seems me covering lots of ground and making noise is the way to go. I can not wait to see all the video of all the deer.


----------



## bghunter7777

Matte said:


> Seems me covering lots of ground and making noise is the way to go. I can not wait to see all the video of all the deer.



lol 29 bucks rattle on public land I was born at night but it wasn't last night.


----------



## Matte

It is a brand new SWA first year being open to the public. 3 miles equals roughly 3 sections that is 1,920 acres and you think 29 is not possible your drunk. Not saying they were all big as most were dinks but is was a heck of alot of fun.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

That's a great buck!


----------



## REDVANES

Good morning for me as well. Saw a bunch of does and small bucks early. One doe was acting funny. I think she was getting ready to come in heat. Had a small buck dogging her around and chasing her. Had a 140" 10pt come in just before 9. Good looking deer but looked to be a 3.5 yo. He was tempting but knew he needed another year. Excited for a colder morning tomorrow! Good luck fellas!


----------



## REDVANES

Matte said:


> Wow what a day. Rattle grunt, move. Rattle grunt move. 29 bucks came to that sequence over three miles on a new State Wildlife area here in Central Kansas. My friend dropped a bruiser and they just got done packing it out.
> View attachment 3105337
> View attachment 3105337


Stud!!


----------



## koboxerks

Decent day (urban hunt 10 acres). Had 2 small does come in this morning & one bigger one this evening. One of the smaller ones & the bigger one were doing some odd things. They would stop bend their back legs a bit & their tails would be twitching a lot. Didn't look like they were peeing but this is my first year hunting so I'm sure you guys know better than me. LOL Just gaining as much experience as I can


----------



## snoman4

Matte said:


> Wow what a day. Rattle grunt, move. Rattle grunt move. 29 bucks came to that sequence over three miles on a new State Wildlife area here in Central Kansas. My friend dropped a bruiser and they just got done packing it out.
> View attachment 3105337
> View attachment 3105337


Congrats to your buddy...sounds like yall had a heck of a day!!!


----------



## Justin Spies

Matte said:


> Wow what a day. Rattle grunt, move. Rattle grunt move. 29 bucks came to that sequence over three miles on a new State Wildlife area here in Central Kansas. My friend dropped a bruiser and they just got done packing it out.
> View attachment 3105337
> View attachment 3105337


Very Nice buck! Im actually wanting to do some hunting like this mid day on the public ground while im up there next week. Never had much luck rattling around here but ive always wanted to see some come in to the horns, how long do you typically rattle for then how long do you wait around until moving?


----------



## Justin Spies

Ill be in Barton County outside of Clafkin Kansas 10/30-11/6 hunting on some private ground for the most part but would like to do some run and gun stuff while im up there, you guys recommend anything in that area for decent public ground. Not looking for your honey holes just a general area to start. Feel free to PM if it helps


----------



## fishfurlife

Matte said:


> Seems me covering lots of ground and making noise is the way to go. I can not wait to see all the video of all the deer.


Your tactics would rock on private ground. On public this would be similar to sky busting every mallard that flys over the wetland. Hopefully there weren't too many guys hunting that long stretch.


----------



## ikeinks

Buddy of mine seen some chasing tonight. I have what appears to be chasing on cam. Going to give it a go in the morning


----------



## Matte

Nope there was not. Even if there were would not have mattered, no difference than quail/pheasant hunters pushing through. You can't bait on public in Kansas so deer hold to true patterns better and would use trails or escape routes. More than likely it would have helped a tree stand hunter.


----------



## zap

I say:

Hunt the public land how you want too but keep a sharp eye out for others that are set up and detour around them.

Nice buck, matte.


----------



## avluey

Set up between a bedding area and milo field last night. Tried a blind rattle around 6 and got no response. About 6:15 a 1.5 y/o buck started easing through the woods and to the field edge. Definitely a1.5 y/o by body size, but his rack was a big fork horn. The main beam was as long as many of the 2.5 year old 8s I see in this area. His right G2 was broke. Off just a little above the base, so I guess maybe a little more than light sparring? After he passed by me at 15 yards I waited a while until I thought he'd be pretty far away and tried one last blind grunt at about 6:45 and heard one coming from along the field edge. Unfortunately it turned out to be him again and he treed my like a hound until well after dark.

Decided to sleep in this morning to make the drive home tonight a little easier. I sleep in the truck on the edge of the property and when I rolled out of bed at 0730 and got out to take a piss three does went bounding out of the cut corn field and crossed the road into a big CRP patch. Looked around and saw there was a frost after all.


----------



## Rg176bnc

Come on Matte every AT expert knows rattling only works in Texas were the ratio is 1-1 LMAO.

You gotta love it when someone tells you about your own state. That **** was the norm before we let the outlanders in.


----------



## balls

Matte said:


> Wow what a day. Rattle grunt, move. Rattle grunt move. 29 bucks came to that sequence over three miles on a new State Wildlife area here in Central Kansas. My friend dropped a bruiser and they just got done packing it out.
> View attachment 3105337
> View attachment 3105337


What a pig! Put a tape on him yet?


----------



## Justin Spies

Do you guys have any experience with the Pratt Sandhills area in Byers? How's the hunting and how's the pressure?


----------



## cfks25

Finally seeing some daytime buck movement here in SeK, still moving together here though.


----------



## Justin Spies

cfks25 said:


> Finally seeing some daytime buck movement here in SeK, still moving together here though.


That's good to hear


----------



## shaffer88

cfks25 said:


> Finally seeing some daytime buck movement here in SeK, still moving together here though.


Where about a in sek? I'm near Coffeyville. Just wondering since I'm seeing some but not much yet


----------



## shaffer88

Scrapes are opening up big time. Sat yesterday morning till nine. Wanted to stay longer but kids and their birthdays you know. Had a 150ish bed down and skirt me early on. Back in same stand now hoping for a closer view


----------



## hunterhewi

Matte said:


> Nope there was not. Even if there were would not have mattered, no difference than quail/pheasant hunters pushing through. You can't bait on public in Kansas so deer hold to true patterns better and would use trails or escape routes. More than likely it would have helped a tree stand hunter.


Where in central ks was this new public ground. I havent heard of any.


----------



## avluey

Good luck to everybody out. I'm back in a stand I sat last Saturday evening that only works with an easterly wind. Last week was a solid SE and I had one little buck follow the script and another deer wind me right at dark walking down the field edge instead of the CRP on the other side of this thin row of short trees. So far getting more of a due E wind blowing my scent out into the milo, which might give me a chance if one goes that side this evening.


----------



## ksgobbler

Hoping to get a crack at this when it gets a little colder


----------



## Matte




----------



## aeast236

Not getting any daytime bucks other than yearlings but this guy is moving closer to daytime.


----------



## weshawk5

I've got one hanging out too.


----------



## Justin Spies

Matte said:


> View attachment 3110889


Oh cmon now what fun is that!


----------



## Matte

Make sure you have your furharvester license to take a bobcat in Kansas and then get it to a Warden to be tagged. 

Season Open

pcoming Seasons
Hunting & Trapping - Statewide
Dates: 11/18/2015 - 02/15/2016

NOTE: All furbearer hunting, trapping, and running seasons begin at 12 noon on opening day and close at midnight of closing day.

Species: badger, bobcat, mink, muskrat, opossum, raccoon, swift fox, red fox, gray fox, striped skunk, weasel.


----------



## weshawk5

^^^ good to know. I was just about to look that up.


----------



## ksgobbler

I've got one. Actually going to try trapping this year. I have a coyote problem on my place.


----------



## weshawk5

Lots of coyotes on mine also. After deer season I hope to break in the new AR I just bought on a handful of them.


----------



## Jarsh30

I'm definitely ready for trapping season! I've gotten plenty of fur bearer activity on cam! There's one coyote in particular I hope to catch out one of these evenings he looks to be about 70lbs!


----------



## hunterhewi

Matte said:


> View attachment 3110889


Why the big secret?


----------



## Matte

It is not a secret, just a puzzle you will have to put together yourself.


----------



## hunterhewi

Im almost dead center between those lines both ways lol. 


This is how we "trap" yotes


----------



## Jarsh30

Hunterhewi, I've got some friends I go with a few times a year or at least try too. Sometimes somebody else has dogs, most times just trucks and shotguns!


----------



## MBaboon

All google finds for me is new land in Jefferson CO. Special hunts only right now. That's not within the lines though so I really don't know.


----------



## hunterhewi

Jarsh30 said:


> Hunterhewi, I've got some friends I go with a few times a year or at least try too. Sometimes somebody else has dogs, most times just trucks and shotguns!


We dont use shotguns, just hounds. Dont get much more fun than watching a good race!


----------



## weshawk5

Looks fun... I've always gone with the rabbit call and rifle method


----------



## KSFLNT

Here are a couple of pics on our land in Kansas. Look closely at the pic of the bobcats. The mother is there with her three cubs.


----------



## KSFLNT

A little closer view.


----------



## REDVANES

Saw 6 bucks and 3 does this morning. 10 pt around 130". He tried to bump around a doe but she wasn't having any of it. It should be really kicking in soon!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Had to pick up a load of hay this morning, wish I could have hunted as there was frost on the ground in the valleys. Got to my stand at 1:00 pm and hunted til dark. Didn't see any deer, hoping tomorrow morning will be better.


----------



## hunterhewi

weshawk5 said:


> Looks fun... I've always gone with the rabbit call and rifle method


Much more fun than calling


----------



## cfks25

shaffer88 said:


> Where about a in sek? I'm near Coffeyville. Just wondering since I'm seeing some but not much yet


In the Iola area, last two days have been a giant change in movement here.


----------



## shaffer88

Got skunked tonight. But yesterday was active. In the drive home tonight saw a few crossing the road. Big changes are ahead this weekend


----------



## ikeinks

I saw one doe this morning. Hit the horns with no luck. Checked a cam and had 3 bucks cruising this morning in a different spot.... Biggest one is 150ish? Idk whether he's a shooter or not


















Buddy of mine sat tonight and had a nice one chasing a doe around but never presented a shot for him. Another friend shot a good one last night also. The next week or so should be good.


----------



## JWilson90

Seems like everyone is really starting to see some big ones move.. Noticing a lot of bucks popping up on social media. My luck with weather this year has been awful. While im off the temps are going to b in the 70s but when i go back to work they drop down into the 60s/40s.. Cant change it so im still going to hunt just not looking forward to it. Good luck to everyone the rest of the year


----------



## koboxerks

Really bummed not to be in a stand this morning. Luckily I have a 10 acre urban spot I can get to within 15-20 min after I get off work that has a decent 140-150 cruising around I'd like to get a shot on. If nothing presents itself there this week, I'll be at the parents spot in SE Ks this weekend.


----------



## thirdhandman

Some really nice bucks guys. Now just get them on the ground. loll


----------



## KCJayhawk

KSFLNT said:


> Here are a couple of pics on our land in Kansas. Look closely at the pic of the bobcats. The mother is there with her three cubs.
> 
> View attachment 3113017
> View attachment 3113025


Bobcats are awesome to watch when you're in the stand. Last year during opening day rifle, I heard a rustle right as the sun was coming up to my right. Low and behold, two Bobcats pop out (a mom and a young one). The young one looked like he had just caught a mole or a mouse and was playing with the rodent while the mom cleaned herself and looked around. Eventually the young one walked about 20 yards in front of me and began to eat his morning catch. The mom trotted off into the woods leaving the baby by itself. Eventually the baby realized the mom left and starting calling for her. I had picked up the sound on my phone while I was recording him/her and it accidentally started playing back. When I did that, the baby came charging to the base of my tree and then eventually ran off while calling the mom. Eventually the mom came out, saw me and started almost growling at me. It was definitely one of the more memorable experiences I've had hunting so far.


----------



## kansasheadhunt

*Cull Buck Taken Out*









My son shot this 4 1/2 year old cull buck on Friday evening with his crossbow here in Central Kansas. He came in grunting and his neck was swelling up. His tarsals were turning dark. I would guess it's about a week off.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat in a ground blind Saturday night on the edge of a bedding area and saw nothing. Sat in the same ground blind last night, this time my 15 yr old son had his bow. Had a doe go by at 5:45, snuck up on us, we were not ready. We both just looked at each other and started laughing. He has yet to get anything w/ his bow, so he is not going to be picky.


----------



## RickySch

*Finally got it done still waiting on buck!*

Finally got it done Sunday! No amazing story to go with just very satisfied! Ready for A buck!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Matte said:


> View attachment 3110889


unless its WIHA its not North of 56


----------



## Matte

Reports from 3 Warden buddies is poaching has been way out of hand this year.


----------



## REDVANES

Matte said:


> Reports from 3 Warden buddies is poaching has been way out of hand this year.


well that sucks...


----------



## koboxerks

Matte said:


> Reports from 3 Warden buddies is poaching has been way out of hand this year.


Yeah, I've seen a lot of reports on that on social media


----------



## RyanH

I'm heading to Kansas this weekend to hunt sat and Sunday! What's the reports looking like? Sounds like things are starting to heat up!


----------



## REDVANES

RyanH said:


> I'm heading to Kansas this weekend to hunt sat and Sunday! What's the reports looking like? Sounds like things are starting to heat up!


Definitely heating up right now. should be really good next 2 weeks!


----------



## RyanH

REDVANES said:


> Definitely heating up right now. should be really good next 2 weeks!


Nice man thanks! 

I'll be there Halloween weekend and for a week starting nov. 13th to the 22nd!


----------



## REDVANES

RyanH said:


> Nice man thanks!
> 
> I'll be there Halloween weekend and for a week starting nov. 13th to the 22nd!


Saturday and Sunday mornings were good to me. Saw a lot of deer moving and 2 10pts in the 130-140 range.
I usually don't have much luck seeing mature deer until November hits so that was a great sign.
Your dates look good especially if we get a cold front. Some say it's going to hit early this year and from what I have seen and heard so far that looks to be true.
Usually though..... November + coldfront = good hunting.
You never know but I guess we're about to find out!
Good luck!


----------



## RyanH

REDVANES said:


> Saturday and Sunday mornings were good to me. Saw a lot of deer moving and 2 10pts in the 130-140 range.
> I usually don't have much luck seeing mature deer until November hits so that was a great sign.
> Your dates look good especially if we get a cold front. Some say it's going to hit early this year and from what I have seen and heard so far that looks to be true.
> Usually though..... November + coldfront = good hunting.
> You never know but I guess we're about to find out!
> Good luck!




Thanks bro, same to you! This is my first time to hunt Kansas. So I think I'm in for a treat! Haha! 

Good luck to you.


----------



## REDVANES

RyanH said:


> Nice man thanks!
> 
> I'll be there Halloween weekend and for a week starting nov. 13th to the 22nd!


Also, I had a couple does acting funny and a couple bucks trying to bump some does so yes, it does look to be getting good real soon!


----------



## RyanH

REDVANES said:


> Also, I had a couple does acting funny and a couple bucks trying to bump some does so yes, it does look to be getting good real soon!


Should I pack my horns and rattle some?


----------



## hunterhewi

RyanH said:


> Should I pack my horns and rattle some?


I wouldnt leave them in Oklahoma lol dont do ya any good there!! I have had great luck rattling around halloween


----------



## RyanH

hunterhewi said:


> I wouldnt leave them in Oklahoma lol dont do ya any good there!! I have had great luck rattling around halloween


That's what I kinda figured! So you rattle light or heavy?


----------



## hunterhewi

I dont mess around with light rattling. When i hit them together its hard. The usually come in looking for a fight


----------



## Hawkfarm

Watched a spike run a doe and fawn yesterday morning. Also found a young dead buck in our creek. Looked very fresh and I called our new CO. He came by to meet us but thought the buck was too far gone to check for EHD. Our creek has dried up into puddles so I hope it's not EHD AGAIN.


----------



## Jarsh30

RyanH those mature bucks can hear the difference in density of horn and fight in the bucks. Hit them hard to get the big ones coming!


----------



## REDVANES

Wouldn't hurt. I don't blind call as much as I used to. Sometimes rattling worKs, a lot of the times it doesnt. Just depends on the mood of the deer


----------



## RyanH

hunterhewi said:


> I dont mess around with light rattling. When i hit them together its hard. The usually come in looking for a fight


Nice thanks for the info! I'm excited to hunt Kansas for my first time!


----------



## koboxerks

Pulled this today


----------



## Texasbohunter

Tagged... Been following this thread for a couple weeks now... Wish I lived up there but have to live through you guys with the exception of the week or two I get to get a way and hunt... Best of luck to all you guys!

We will be hunting SW Kansas from Nov 7th to the 15th...


----------



## Jarsh30

Your screen name doesn't hide you in other pages well lol. Your not hunting around Garden City are you?


----------



## Texasbohunter

Not trying to hide at all ... 

Pretty close to there...


----------



## ksgoosekillr

hunterhewi said:


> I dont mess around with light rattling. When i hit them together its hard. The usually come in looking for a fight


in my experience you will see more with light rattling earlier in the month compared to later when i rattle heavy and the big boys are still out lookin. Ive seen this first hand where you rattle heavy and 130 - 150s will run the other way. Light rattling in low wind and louder the higher the wind blows. All sizes of bucks come to light rattling. My thinking on this is imagine an area with one dominant buck say a 180, of course this is the buck we all want but say there are several 150s running around. do you wanna chance running off the 150's with heavy aggresive rattling because they are not the dominant buck?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

on my way from KC mo to Salina... about 20 mins away from Salina. Seen 2 does feeding, no bucks and not a single dead deer on the roads.


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgoosekillr said:


> in my experience you will see more with light rattling earlier in the month compared to later when i rattle heavy and the big boys are still out lookin. Ive seen this first hand where you rattle heavy and 130 - 150s will run the other way. Light rattling in low wind and louder the higher the wind blows. All sizes of bucks come to light rattling. My thinking on this is imagine an area with one dominant buck say a 180, of course this is the buck we all want but say there are several 150s running around. do you wanna chance running off the 150's with heavy aggresive rattling because they are not the dominant buck?


Ive had the opposite experience. I rattle hard every time and had tons of 130-150" bucks come looking for a fight. Just depends on his attitude. Ive had many 170+ deer look the other way when i rattle. Just because he has a lot of bone dont make him dominant by any means


----------



## Jarsh30

Early in the season I get all the bucks, later in the rutting season some of those 130-150s start running because a buck has established himself in the area. THERE IS NO GUARANTEE ANYTHING WORKS EVERYTIME. Lol but can't hurt to try and can't killem from the couch!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

koboxerks said:


> Yeah, I've seen a lot of reports on that on social media


I would encourage folks to follow KDWPT on social media... they're pretty active on social media and have posted twice in the last few days looking for tips with some probable poaching cases...


----------



## ikeinks

Saw my big one on the hoof tonight scouting @ 645 pm. Blood pumpin


----------



## sternbow

ikeinks said:


> Saw my big one on the hoof tonight scouting @ 645 pm. Blood pumpin


Dropped mine tonight. Blood no longer pumpin for him.


----------



## CaptJab

sternbow said:


> Dropped mine tonight. Blood no longer pumpin for him.



Congrats! Post some pics of it.


----------



## ksgobbler

Hawkfarm said:


> Watched a spike run a doe and fawn yesterday morning. Also found a young dead buck in our creek. Looked very fresh and I called our new CO. He came by to meet us but thought the buck was too far gone to check for EHD. Our creek has dried up into puddles so I hope it's not EHD AGAIN.


Buddy got a trail camera picture of a nice buck with 10" of discolored tongue hanging out a couple weeks ago. Deer was also skinny and lacked muscle tone. Sent it to the KDWPT biologist. Biologist's reply was maybe he just got done running. At that point the KDWPT biologist lost credibility.


----------



## Jarsh30

They don't want to admit disease is creeping into this state....


----------



## ksgoosekillr

hunterhewi said:


> Ive had the opposite experience. I rattle hard every time and had tons of 130-150" bucks come looking for a fight. Just depends on his attitude. Ive had many 170+ deer look the other way when i rattle. Just because he has a lot of bone dont make him dominant by any means


what size of antlers are you using to rattle? That makes a huge difference. My set came off a 180 class non typical road kill deer. The tone and loudness in them set them apart from all my other sets. Since i switched over i noticed a huge decrease in the smaller bucks who come in. Just for kicks last year i brought along two different sets to see how the bucks in my area would react to the different tones. All of this was light rattling and with the smaller set (maybe 130's) everything would respond and come in looking for a fight when i switched only the big boys came in. My area last year though had at least 8 bucks 150 or larger. 

the antler size has nothing to do with being dominant nor does the age, but in general from what ive seen 120-130 bucks are not coming in to two 160's duking it out.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

As I was on my way back from checking cams last night. I saw 2 small bucks harassing a couple does just a little bit, and seen a desant buck working a scrape line. I finally have one Nice buck on camera now too.


----------



## pikemaster11

*Feeling blessed*

I am extremely limited on hunting time this year with a 1 year old, one on the way, and moving next week. My third time out was yesterday and the first time I have seen any deer. This 5 point was sparring with a spike for 40 minutes before walking into range. Turns out he/she had male and female parts. Either way I was super excited to put a deer on the ground. I got skunked last year and will really cherish those loins and back straps this year.


----------



## zap

Call it the jenner buck.

Congrats.


----------



## Jarsh30

Congrats and that's pretty weird lol you should report it to fish and game cops. That's IF you have one around you like! Lol


----------



## Kick them up

This is "Drought Buster" he is number on my list. I am guessing he is 4 plus. Off from work from the 6th to the 16th. Hung 2 more sets last weekend on a good rub line just off the food source. Any guess to what he will score.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Sat from noon until dark on Sunday, daylight til 11:30 yesterday. I didn't see one deer, went and checked cameras and only found pics of a few does and small bucks over the last 10 days. The corn is still standing so I'm assuming they are holed up in there, with the rain I'm not sure when he will get it cut but I hope it's soon. Back to work today and tomorrow, start my vacation on Thursday. Hoping the action picks up by then.


----------



## ikeinks

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Sat from noon until dark on Sunday, daylight til 11:30 yesterday. I didn't see one deer, went and checked cameras and only found pics of a few does and small bucks over the last 10 days. The corn is still standing so I'm assuming they are holed up in there, with the rain I'm not sure when he will get it cut but I hope it's soon. Back to work today and tomorrow, start my vacation on Thursday. Hoping the action picks up by then.


Ask him if you can help him pick the corn!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Sat from noon until dark on Sunday, daylight til 11:30 yesterday. I didn't see one deer, went and checked cameras and only found pics of a few does and small bucks over the last 10 days. The corn is still standing so I'm assuming they are holed up in there, with the rain I'm not sure when he will get it cut but I hope it's soon. Back to work today and tomorrow, start my vacation on Thursday. Hoping the action picks up by then.


this mimics what i am seeing. Lots of activity the 22nd of Oct during that front but other than that is has been dead. Camera activity at night getting better and a lot more bucks moving but from what im seeing driving the roads im not seeing anything big on its feet during the day. Starting to see a few scrapes opening up now and my first of the year rubs. That second week of Nov from the 7th thru the new moon on the 12th should be prime. Weather temps are calling for highs at 61 and lows in the upper 30's.


----------



## blark1988

Dont know how accurate of a prediction it is but if you look at the extended forecast you will see that the cold weather is about 2 weeks out from now.... For whats that worth I guess lol. So Im thinking that sometime around the 7th of November is when things are really going to pick up and we will start seeing some shooters.


----------



## Jarsh30

Kick them up- 160s somewhere looks as if his main beams are about touching so no fun points there...excellent deer and bigger than anything I've caught on camera this year! That second week of November is when things really kick off here and last until through nearly the third week then wind down quickly. Judging by this alone we are getting close ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ikeinks said:


> Ask him if you can help him pick the corn!


Problem is he planted that field late because of the rain this spring/summer, it's a tough field to get to when it's muddy. The first week of August the corn in that field was only 2 feet high, I was afraid it would still be in the field come November and here we are. 

If helping him would get it out quicker, I would most definitely jump in.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I'm hoping things cool down the second week of November otherwise it's going to be sad singing and slow walking.


----------



## sooner77

When are you guys going to start sitting all day?


----------



## Justin Spies

I'm hoping they cool down before then! I leave for Kansas Friday morning


----------



## avluey

Thursday morning looks like a pretty serious cold snap down to the low 30s maybe high 20s. There's a chance I can get out for an hour or so. What I wouldn't give for a day or two of that weather when I'm on vacation next week...


----------



## ksgoosekillr

sooner77 said:


> When are you guys going to start sitting all day?


nov 7th thru the 15 lol

4 days i never miss:
halloween
Nov 7th
Nov 10th 
First day of pheasant opener


----------



## ksgoosekillr

avluey said:


> Thursday morning looks like a pretty serious cold snap down to the low 30s maybe high 20s. There's a chance I can get out for an hour or so. What I wouldn't give for a day or two of that weather when I'm on vacation next week...


it looks like that week will be a warm one at least around here


----------



## sooner77

It's just not as fun when you have to wear bug spray and sunscreen to the stand. It just doesn't feel like deer season. Plus I have all this great cold weather gear getting cobwebs.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

sooner77 said:


> When are you guys going to start sitting all day?


I'm going to do my first all day sit on Thursday, after that it will depend on the temps and what I'm seeing.


----------



## avluey

ksgoosekillr said:


> it looks like that week will be a warm one at least around here


Yeah - highs back into the high 60s - low 70s for my week off 

I'll start sitting all day long whenever I finally get out to the stand this weekend and through next week. Wife is starting to give me heck about being home for trick or treating on Saturday so may not be able to get out to my primary property until Sunday.


----------



## my3sons

They are talking highs in the mid 50's in western part of the state Thursday & Friday so I might have to take a day or two off.


----------



## JWilson90

avluey said:


> Yeah - highs back into the high 60s - low 70s for my week off
> 
> I'll start sitting all day long whenever I finally get out to the stand this weekend and through next week. Wife is starting to give me heck about being home for trick or treating on Saturday so may not be able to get out to my primary property until Sunday.


Same thing in my house hold lol. I'll b out all day Friday and probably next Monday thru next Thursday. Sit til church starts on Sunday then back out soon as it's over.


----------



## NYyotekiller

sooner77 said:


> When are you guys going to start sitting all day?


I'll be sitting all day starting on the 8th and doing so until the 14th when my hunt is scheduled.


----------



## hunterhewi

Vacation starts the 5th and off til Dec. 7! Damn i cant wait to get out. Hope we can get some colder weather


----------



## shaffer88

Had the kids all day so what do you do? You drive and that we did. We put in about 125 miles and didn't see anything cruising only two doe for that matter. Oh well that makes me happy j have to work this weekend and can only hunt sat morning. So I don't want the to get hot till next week!!! Ha


----------



## sternbow

CaptJab said:


> Congrats! Post some pics of it.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3123922

P


----------



## Texasbohunter

sternbow said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3123922
> 
> P


Nice buck... Congratulations...


----------



## cfks25

Had a 125 mature 8 on cam yesterday from 730-830 am then an upper 140 10 around 5 am this morning. Sat this evening through the sprinkles and most rattled what appeared to be a decent buck within 60 but stayed in brush circled and never came in. Does weren't moving much though.


----------



## sternbow

Texasbohunter said:


> Nice buck... Congratulations...


Thanks. It's my second buck with a bow. I was hooked the first time I shot a modern compound bow. 
Here's another. I don't know what he scores but I sure am proud of him.


----------



## zap

Nice tongue.


----------



## Texasbohunter

sternbow said:


> Thanks. It's my second buck with a bow. I was hooked the first time I shot a modern compound bow.
> Here's another. I don't know what he scores but I sure am proud of him.


Heck of a deer... Regardless if it was your second bow buck or 100th... Congrats again...


----------



## Matte

Great buck!


----------



## sternbow

zap said:


> Nice tongue.


He is just really photogenic.


----------



## Fireman324

Haha! Nice to hear some good humor! Sweet buck Stern!


----------



## kentwood1

Headed to hunt Kansas for the first time near Fall River the 9th through 14th. Is this warm weather gonna make more of the buck activity at night or should it be on that week?


----------



## shaffer88

kentwood1 said:


> Headed to hunt Kansas for the first time near Fall River the 9th through 14th. Is this warm weather gonna make more of the buck activity at night or should it be on that week?


If your times here are set does it matter? You'll be fine those days unless it higher than 75


----------



## mdnabors

kentwood1 said:


> Headed to hunt Kansas for the first time near Fall River the 9th through 14th. Is this warm weather gonna make more of the buck activity at night or should it be on that week?


They should be moving pretty good early and late still even if hot, but I'm betting it cools down by then. My hunt is the 14th -21st next door to ya. We had a 3 degree day last year. Was frost-bite cold!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

The next couple of days should be good, looks like some parts of the state will see a freeze finally.... early next week probably not with the rising temps... anything after that is speculation. 

last year on Nov. 10 the high near my farm was 62, about 6 degrees above average... on the 11th it was 27, about 28 degrees BELOW average... for 11 consecutive days the temp was below average... for 7 days (11th - 17th) it was at least 20 degrees below average... I don't recall anybody calling for that kind of cold snap on Oct. 27th of 2014. I wouldn't expect a repeat of that for 2015 but if the temps are 5 or 6 above 'average' you'll probably be ok. You start creeping towards 10+ and the daylight movement will slow.


----------



## kentwood1

Well good luck to you guys. I'll let y'all know what happens


----------



## Justin Spies

Looks like ill have to take my grunt call, rattling horns, and swim trunks with me this year!!!


----------



## shaffer88

kscumminsdriver said:


> The next couple of days should be good, looks like some parts of the state will see a freeze finally.... early next week probably not with the rising temps... anything after that is speculation.
> 
> last year on Nov. 10 the high near my farm was 62, about 6 degrees above average... on the 11th it was 27, about 28 degrees BELOW average... for 11 consecutive days the temp was below average... for 7 days (11th - 17th) it was at least 20 degrees below average... I don't recall anybody calling for that kind of cold snap on Oct. 27th of 2014. I wouldn't expect a repeat of that for 2015 but if the temps are 5 or 6 above 'average' you'll probably be ok. You start creeping towards 10+ and the daylight movement will slow.


Agreed. Last year nov 16 we had 2" snow and they moved. Shot mine then limited out on ducks that evening


----------



## cicero

kentwood1 said:


> Headed to hunt Kansas for the first time near Fall River the 9th through 14th. Is this warm weather gonna make more of the buck activity at night or should it be on that week?


Headed to same area to hunt 6th through 13th. Good Luck!!!


----------



## koboxerks

What units are you hunting public land this year?


----------



## avluey

Congrats on a great buck stern.

I'm hoping for some good luck this evening and early tomorrow morning (can go in a little late for work) on a small farm I've only hunted one morning a few weeks ago. Took a yearling doe and had a pretty nice looking 2 y/o 8 and yearling fork in the pasture about 60 yards from me on that hunt. It's a decent sized woodlot with a pond on the property edge on the outside of the woods and a pretty good inside corner to a hay field with a ridge dropping off the backside. I think it's a great set up for NW winds and not bad for anywhere WNW-N winds. I hung a camera in that corner after field dressing my doe and haven't been back out to check it yet. Have West winds this evening at 7-14 mph and temps 53-58. Tomorrow morning I get WNW winds at 7 mph and great temps at 35-39 degrees (feels like 29-33 degrees). Should I chance the imperfect W winds with good temps this evening or be patient for tomorrow morning's 'good enough' WNW winds and great temps? Can't decide.


----------



## Matte

Hard, hard chasing this morning out in open Crp. Three bucks running a poor doe to death, she was exhausted. Time 9:15 a.m. Central Kansas.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Matte said:


> Hard, hard chasing this morning out in open Crp. Three bucks running a poor doe to death, she was exhausted. Time 9:15 a.m. Central Kansas.


Hey Matte, where abouts are you at? I hunt in Marion/McPherson counties. Good to hear about some activity heating up. I can't wait to get out this weekend.


----------



## avluey

Matte said:


> Hard, hard chasing this morning out in open Crp. Three bucks running a poor doe to death, she was exhausted. Time 9:15 a.m. Central Kansas.


That's outstanding news to hear!


----------



## Justin Spies

Matte said:


> Hard, hard chasing this morning out in open Crp. Three bucks running a poor doe to death, she was exhausted. Time 9:15 a.m. Central Kansas.


Hoping it bust loose soon need something to have the bucks out in the warm weather


----------



## R.U.HAPPY?

AintNoGriz said:


> Hey Matte, where abouts are you at? I hunt in Marion/McPherson counties. Good to hear about some activity heating up. I can't wait to get out this weekend.


I too am hunting the Marion/Mac county line, 3 different properties, and just last night I finally saw light chasing. Kinda surprises me how much daylight activity there is already with this moon phase tho... Just curious, how many other hunters in my area are using smoke as a scent control? Last night I had a 3.5 yr 130 downwind of me for approx 30 min and while he smelled me he never was alarmed and I also had shot opportunities... Sat morning should be good if the forecast holds.


----------



## AintNoGriz

R.U.HAPPY? said:


> I too am hunting the Marion/Mac county line, 3 different properties, and just last night I finally saw light chasing. Kinda surprises me how much daylight activity there is already with this moon phase tho... *Just curious, how many other hunters in my area are using smoke as a scent control*? Last night I had a 3.5 yr 130 downwind of me for approx 30 min and while he smelled me he never was alarmed and I also had shot opportunities... Sat morning should be good if the forecast holds.


I have been using smoke cover for several years now. I does work, but is not foolproof. I've had some go downwind, stop and smell the air, and continue on. Have had others blow when downwind. I have had best luck when I not only smoke my clothes, but smoke my body as well.

The wife sure hates it though:embara:


----------



## Matte

I am in Harvey county. I have killed in the heat, the bitter cold, rain, snow you just have to be at the right spot at the right time. teach all my kids if there is dirt in the deer tracks hunt there. Meaning find where you have a lot of deer activity and most likely you will catch a good one cruising. They leave a little scent every time they go by and if it is a natural area deer frequent so will that elusive buck this time of year.


----------



## Jarsh30

AintNoGriz said:


> I have been using smoke cover for several years now. I does work, but is not foolproof. I've had some go downwind, stop and smell the air, and continue on. Have had others blow when downwind. I have had best luck when I not only smoke my clothes, but smoke my body as well.
> 
> The wife sure hates it though:embara:


I smoke my clothing before most hunts and keep it in a tote that I smoked a few times. Works better than any commercial product I've ever tried.


----------



## tuffcowboy

What part of Harvey co. ? North, east, south, west? I'm west of newton


----------



## ikeinks

I've seen pics the past couple of days on social media of 2 deer over 200" shot in the evenings. Seems to me evenings have been the best for my spots and several others. Good luck to everyone hunting this week, let's get some big ones on the ground!


----------



## JWilson90

http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Ne...es?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook

Some stuff on new license and permit prices.


----------



## sternbow

ikeinks said:


> I've seen pics the past couple of days on social media of 2 deer over 200" shot in the evenings. Seems to me evenings have been the best for my spots and several others. Good luck to everyone hunting this week, let's get some big ones on the ground!


Same here for the evenings being the best. Saw one group of does early morning. Everything else has been after 2:00.


----------



## koboxerks

Was on my way out to the Hollis Center in Edwardsville at about 5:45pm & saw some does & a small buck hanging out.


----------



## zap

My source in a large no hunting area in N/E Ks said the big bucks have been out and about at grey light/dawn for the last three days. He is out driving around at pre-dawn and dusk every day in that area while working, he loves watching deer. Going by that I would say seeking phase has begun.


----------



## Fireman324

zap said:


> My source in a large no hunting area in N/E Ks said the big bucks have been out and about at grey light/dawn for the last three days. He is out driving around at pre-dawn and dusk every day in that area while working, he loves watching deer. Going by that I would say seeking phase has begun.


I have a spot EXACTLY like you describe that i will try to check in the next couple days.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Headed to the Concordia area tomorrow through the 14th,,,,hope to post up some good updates for everybody,,,,,Good luck to all over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Gtrembly2

Had a great hunt tonight saw alot of deer and was able to get a doe. No big bucks and no rut or pre rut activity. Saw alot of 1.5 and 2.5 year old bucks but no chasing or sparring.


----------



## ikeinks

outdoorsmannc said:


> Headed to the Concordia area tomorrow through the 14th,,,,hope to post up some good updates for everybody,,,,,Good luck to all over the next couple of weeks.


Close to me! Hunting public or private


----------



## Texasbohunter

SW we are now seeing good bucks on camera but they are all at night... Hope the doe get going in the next week and a half to get them out in daylight...


----------



## bsstalker

found this road kill between Whitewater and Potwin. Saw several other small ones on a 670 mile round trip yesterday. They are moving!


----------



## BigDeer

good rattling horns!


----------



## Jarsh30

Get your hack saw out


----------



## bsstalker

Lol I thought about it. Someone local probably needs them


----------



## muliesflatties

A lot of photos of bucks in the 12-3 am range. Does are moving good in the mornings for me. Went last night to the ground blind and was covered up in yotes. Gona have to thin some out after season.


----------



## bsstalker

Besides the fact it's illegal


----------



## snoman4

JWilson90 said:


> http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Ne...es?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Some stuff on new license and permit prices.


Youch...they are going up a 100 bucks for us nonresidents between the permit and license...


----------



## avluey

Had a nice 2 y/o 8 pt and a fork come through at 7:40. Not overly encouraged to see them still sticking together.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Looks like the weather is finally starting to cool down by next weekend! Hallelujah!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

DEER ARE OUT IN FULL FORCE TODAY!!! saw 11 on my way to work this morning including a nice 8 harassing a doe. Sig other on the way to emporia this morning just called to tell me i should be in my stand deer are running everywhere. She is a bow hunter also so its some what credible minus the size of the bucks she relays lol. IM waiting to see some kill pics this morning, because someone has to be lucky enough to be on stand.... good luck guys heck of a morning to be out


----------



## Gtrembly2

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 3132066
> found this road kill between Whitewater and Potwin. Saw several other small ones on a 670 mile round trip yesterday. They are moving!


99% sure i have that buck on camera that is too bad. Ill post a pic later to compare.


----------



## AintNoGriz

What a nice cold morning. Hopefully someone is in stand this AM. 

My FIL sent me a pic this morning of a monster buck shot near Emporia. His coworker is a friend of the lucky hunter I guess. Looks like a 7x6, super long main beams, and great mass. That thing will score awesome.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

AintNoGriz said:


> What a nice cold morning. Hopefully someone is in stand this AM.
> 
> My FIL sent me a pic this morning of a monster buck shot near Emporia. His coworker is a friend of the lucky hunter I guess. Looks like a 7x6, super long main beams, and great mass. That thing will score awesome.


where im from we call that a 13 pointer lol


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Ill bet people will see a lot this evening with the cold temps and approaching front... think i feel a "cold" coming on


----------



## Rg176bnc

Little bucks galore this am.


----------



## koboxerks

Can't wait to sit for a couple hours tonight. Then tomorrow afternoon until dark & ALL DAY Saturday coupled with the rain we're supposed to get should be great!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> What a nice cold morning. Hopefully someone is in stand this AM.
> 
> My FIL sent me a pic this morning of a monster buck shot near Emporia. His coworker is a friend of the lucky hunter I guess. Looks like a 7x6, super long main beams, and great mass. That thing will score awesome.


I've been in my stand all morning, I haven't seen squat! Standing corn isn't helpinv my cause, really thought with the cool temps I'd see at least a little action.


----------



## aeast236

Not being used to having to be concerned with what's in the woods, outside other humans, what's everyone's thoughts on the continued increase in mountain lion sightings and confirmations? Not real keen on the possibility of being stalked on a property that there is some evidence of them being present on. Not trying to be a scaredy cat but living in Kansas it has never been something that crossed my mind; I'll admit that my mind gets the better of me sometimes in the dark lol. Those that live out of state that are used to "sharing the woods" will probably laugh at this post but I really don't know what to expect if I cross one at dark 30. KDWP saying they are just "passing through" is a ridiculous assertion.


----------



## koboxerks

aeast236 said:


> Not being used to having to be concerned with what's in the woods, outside other humans, what's everyone's thoughts on the continued increase in mountain lion sightings and confirmations? Not real keen on the possibility of being stalked on a property that there is some evidence of them being present on. Not trying to be a scaredy cat but living in Kansas it has never been something that crossed my mind; I'll admit that my mind gets the better of me sometimes in the dark lol. Those that live out of state that are used to "sharing the woods" will probably laugh at this post but I really don't know what to expect if I cross one at dark 30. KDWP saying they are just "passing through" is a ridiculous assertion.


Yeah, I was in my stand on a real down day & saw on social media that a cat was caught on a guys trail camera not even an hour from where I was. I got down from the tree just before dark on that sit. Also a black bear was caught on cam an hour south of my parents farm in SE KS. I guess since they've been reintroduced to the Ozarks, a lot of the alpha bears have been pushing younger ones out, & well, they have to find a place to go right? So, I'll just carry a small revolver with me moving forward.


----------



## hunterhewi

I would venture to say that they have been around longer than one thinks. I know 20 years ago we heard of people seeing them. Now with a trail camera in probably about every section of kansas it is easy to have the proof. 9 years ago we stumbled upon a freshly killed forky completely covered in leaves. Wasnt even still yet. No bullet or arrow holes in him. There was however multiple bite marks on his neck just infront of his shoulders. I know for a fact what killed that deer.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Missed a really good 8 this morning. Would have been my first archery buck, but I got excited and didn't have enough time to relax and breathe. I shot right under him and he took off like a bat out of hell. I'll be replaying this scenario over and over in my head until I can get back out in the woods next weekend.


----------



## outdoorsmannc

ikeinks said:


> Close to me! Hunting public or private


Private and some WIHA


----------



## outdrsman11

Got to stand around 1 and I'm in til dark. Hoping this cold October air and blue skies gets them up and moving today. Feeling a little groggy from being at Game 2 last night !! GO ROYALS!! Good luck brothers in camo


----------



## ksgobbler

Pulled cards. A couple small bucks during daylight hours. A decent one running at night. Also 9 hens and 4 toms.


----------



## BFuchs

KCJayhawk said:


> Missed a really good 8 this morning. Would have been my first archery buck, but I got excited and didn't have enough time to relax and breathe. I shot right under him and he took off like a bat out of hell. I'll be replaying this scenario over and over in my head until I can get back out in the woods next weekend.


That sucks, sorry to hear that. Rest easy knowing it was a clean miss, though!


----------



## kansasheadhunt

Hunted yesterday evening in Central Kansas. Seen 10 does come by me in the woods and then feed on a winter wheat field. No bucks chasing them. Still too early around these parts.


----------



## kybeau

In the stand right now. Got a dozen or so turkey out in the cut corn field. Have my decoy set up too. Hoping this cool breeze has the bucks on their feet early


----------



## sooner77

Who's breaking out a decoy this weekend?


----------



## b2sandshee

Headed out now. Have a good feeling about tonight! 

Anyone have luck this morning?


----------



## outdrsman11

Thinking about a decoy this weekend as well. We'll see how tonight goes, hopefully I won't need it!


----------



## avluey

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I've been in my stand all morning, I haven't seen squat! Standing corn isn't helpinv my cause, really thought with the cool temps I'd see at least a little action.


I was able to hunt this morning not too far from you until 9 - saw a good looking 8 point 2 y/o I saw at the exact same spot and time three weeks ago, just accompanied by a different 1 y/o. 15 minutes after they went by the little guy came back to sneak a peak after I rattled, but was just curious. Bucks still running together and didn't see anything else other than a huge flock of turkey and squirrels. Hopefully picks up this weekend.


----------



## Jarsh30

I've seen three bucks moving around today so far. Chasing a monster mule deer through my Milo feel hoping he's going to give me an opportunity


----------



## ksgoosekillr

after reading the stuff on here today and talking to several guys who are lucky enough to be off and an outfitter i think this movement is weather related and not rut related. Be interesting to see what my card pulls will show me on the 29th....


----------



## avluey

ksgoosekillr said:


> after reading the stuff on here today and talking to several guys who are lucky enough to be off and an outfitter i think this movement is weather related and not rut related. Be interesting to see what my card pulls will show me on the 29th....


Been reports of chasing in KS, but the bucks I've seen (1-2 y/os) have still been in small bachelor groups and showing no signs of anything different than last week. Have Sun-Thu to hunt so hoping it's just around the corner.


----------



## shaffer88

JWilson90 said:


> http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Ne...es?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> Some stuff on new license and permit prices.


Man that non res hunt license should go up!! Only 90 bucks I'm paying like 180 just to hunt ducks on. The Oklahoma side


----------



## deerseeker76

That makes the total $510 for deer permit and lic. kind of steep colo sells over the counter elk tags for that!


----------



## JWilson90

avluey said:


> Been reports of chasing in KS, but the bucks I've seen (1-2 y/os) have still been in small bachelor groups and showing no signs of anything different than last week. Have Sun-Thu to hunt so hoping it's just around the corner.


good luck those few days. weather isnt the best but what do you do. Im actually going to check cameras after i get off to see if anything has been happening at my spots. sneak in and sneak out. going to be cool tomoro morning planning on an all day sit.


----------



## outdrsman11

AintNoGriz said:


> What a nice cold morning. Hopefully someone is in stand this AM.
> 
> My FIL sent me a pic this morning of a monster buck shot near Emporia. His coworker is a friend of the lucky hunter I guess. Looks like a 7x6, super long main beams, and great mass. That thing will score awesome.


194 gross and 176 net, as of now before drying obviously. It is a freaking beauty ! I have pics but was told not to post yet so I'll honor that request. Going to be some amazing pictures and video of it as well as a well known company made a trip to shoot it (with cameras)


----------



## KCJayhawk

In NE Kansas the bucks are getting a little interested. The buck I missed today came in 2 minutes after I used the primos bleat can.


----------



## BFuchs

deerseeker76 said:


> That makes the total $510 for deer permit and lic. kind of steep colo sells over the counter elk tags for that!


Guess it depends on which side of the line you're on. Because I don't think it's steep enough.


----------



## Jarsh30

Griz- I can't wait to see pictures!

I think the price tag on NR is plenty high I just wish they would regulate it a little. EVERYBODY gets a tag in this state regardless....anyways

From the million notifications I've got already today, Buck activity is high! Lol


----------



## deerseeker76

Its very high to hunt a week. I was born in Kansas and come to hunt and visit family, I do not lease land or hunt any public ground. My family that still lives there enjoys hunting together as they come up my way to hunt also. Guess I should have purchased a lifetime! Not to mention most years I don't even take a buck. The state should charge a use fee on public areas to fund itself, for example $25-$50 per season. I hope the State gives the wardens a raise and spends the increased revenue wisely. 
 Happy Hunting, Good luck to all !


----------



## 1972superbee

Hi guys,

Coming to hunt in a couple weeks and I just want to confirm the license I will need to bowhunt as a non resident.

I have a carass tag that was 337.50. I know last year I needed something else but I can't remember. Is there a separate hunting license?


----------



## Dreamin of KS

Kansas Hunting license $72.50 needs to be purchased in conjunction with your deer tags. Heading out in about 10 days also. Can't wait


----------



## fishfurlife

Stupid wireless cameras..... I wish I were in Kansas today.


----------



## kybeau

Had several deer out in the cut corn tonight. A 4.5 year old and 3.5 year old postured up for a few mins. Eventually the older buck escorted the other one off the field and away from some does that came in to my decoy. 

Its getting close!


----------



## Texasbohunter

fishfurlife said:


> Stupid wireless cameras..... I wish I were in Kansas today.


Been putting those off, that's another reason not to get one... [emoji14] 

Great buck, hope to see some pics of him on the ground in the near future..


----------



## ikeinks

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...re-glory-freakish-nontypical-trophy/?image=15

Link to a giant shot in Nebraska


----------



## weshawk5

deerseeker76 said:


> Its very high to hunt a week. I was born in Kansas and come to hunt and visit family, I do not lease land or hunt any public ground. My family that still lives there enjoys hunting together as they come up my way to hunt also. Guess I should have purchased a lifetime! Not to mention most years I don't even take a buck. The state should charge a use fee on public areas to fund itself, for example $25-$50 per season. I hope the State gives the wardens a raise and spends the increased revenue wisely.
> Happy Hunting, Good luck to all !


Definitely going to purchase a lifetime before the end of the year for this very reason.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Driving up to my farm tomorrow to check my cams and hang my stands... I'll get this hunting thing going in about 2 weeks.


----------



## outdrsman11

Ended up seeing 3 bucks tonight. A forky and a 2 y/o 8 point about 200 yards away in he same bean field and a 3 y/o 9 point about 80 yards away from me shredding a small tree. I think I may have rattled him in but he was so quiet I'm not sure when exactly he came in but seemed to be looking for something. Didn't care about a grunt. Wouldn't have shot him but wanted to see his reaction. Sounded like a bunch of deer meandering around at dark in the timber. Had to wait a long time to get down but had a good exit and didn't spook anything that I could tell. Headed back out in the morning. Hoping my target buck makes an appearance.


----------



## Jarsh30

ikeinks said:


> http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...re-glory-freakish-nontypical-trophy/?image=15
> 
> Link to a giant shot in Nebraska


Sweet baby Jesus, where did this thing hide?? I would be close to passing out seeing that a hoof lol.


----------



## Spencer

735 am on the 25th. Would have been a fun morning to be in this stand.


----------



## kspseshooter

deerseeker76 said:


> That makes the total $510 for deer permit and lic. kind of steep colo sells over the counter elk tags for that!


Then go elk hunting!


----------



## zap

:lol:


----------



## zap

Do not forget to get your electronic hunting permit for the public areas where you need it.

permit required properties include: Benedictine Bottoms, Buffalo Ranch (Berentz-Dick), Bolton, Buck Creek, Cheyenne Bottoms, Clinton, Elwood, Hillsdale, Isabel, Jamestown, Kansas River (Fitzgerald, MacVicar & Urish), LaCygne, Lovewell, Lyon, Marais des Cygnes, McPherson, Melvern, Milford, Neosho, Noe, Perry, Slate Creek, and Texas Lake.


Register here:

https://kdwpt.isportsman.net/


----------



## JWilson90

Praying for an exciting morning. Temps feel right.


----------



## koboxerks

Off work early for my girls school parties then to my stand by 1530 at the latest & ALL DAY tomorrow in some light rain it looks like.


----------



## Matte

The lifetime Hunting license guarantees just a license for that price. I know in the future that will be all it is good for. It is not going to guarantee resident status when paying for a big game tag. It has in the past but when you look at the wording, it leaves room to charge lifetime license holders that are non residents the non resident price of a Big Game tag.


----------



## avluey

Saw several does out in the middle of fields right off heavily trafficked roads this morning. Haven't seen that all year.


----------



## weshawk5

3 does within range so far this morning. No buck sightings though. Definitely awesome to get out for the first time this year.


----------



## Downin Whiteys

ikeinks said:


> http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...re-glory-freakish-nontypical-trophy/?image=15
> 
> Link to a giant shot in Nebraska


Check the comments nearly 5 years ago, not this season.


----------



## jstarks

Out this morning and it's pretty slow here. One little buck came running by with two coyotes a few minutes later. Unfortunately one yote left without a hole in his side other one didn't get so lucky.


----------



## BigDeer

Matte said:


> The lifetime Hunting license guarantees just a license for that price. I know in the future that will be all it is good for. It is not going to guarantee resident status when paying for a big game tag. It has in the past but when you look at the wording, it leaves room to charge lifetime license holders that are non residents the non resident price of a Big Game tag.


but..

that wasn't the sales pitch they (KDWP office) told my old man when he bought mine many years ago. Surely they'll grandfather


----------



## mdnabors

fishfurlife said:


> Stupid wireless cameras..... I wish I were in Kansas today.


That's a stud! Our wireless cams showing lots of does and small bucks. Should be seeing the big boys in a week and half or two. And then I'll welcome them to walk by my stand anytime between Nov 14-21! :wink:


----------



## KSQ2

KCJayhawk said:


> Missed a really good 8 this morning. Would have been my first archery buck, but I got excited and didn't have enough time to relax and breathe. I shot right under him and he took off like a bat out of hell. I'll be replaying this scenario over and over in my head until I can get back out in the woods next weekend.


Hang in there, much better than wounding one!


----------



## KSQ2

ikeinks said:


> http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...re-glory-freakish-nontypical-trophy/?image=15
> 
> Link to a giant shot in Nebraska


Incredible buck!


----------



## REDVANES

Went out last night with my Uncle.

I saw 3 bucks and 2 does. 2 small bucks came in with the 2 does but they weren't really harassing them. One was a 2.5 yo and the other was a 1.5 yo. I grunted at them and they both came in, hair standing up on their back looking for a fight. Even heard the 2.5 yo snort wheeze. Pretty cool.

Then right at dark had a big buck come in from the CRP. Couldn't tell how good he was but he was mature. Just too dark to tell. 

My uncle saw a nice 10pt and a doe. It's getting good out there!

Good luck fellas!


----------



## weshawk5

jstarks said:


> Out this morning and it's pretty slow here. One little buck came running by with two coyotes a few minutes later. Unfortunately one yote left without a hole in his side other one didn't get so lucky.


Ended up shooting a yote this morning as well. Planning on giving it another go this evening.


----------



## DeftArrow

fishfurlife said:


> Stupid wireless cameras..... I wish I were in Kansas today.


Dude. That's brutal. I have five of the same wireless units and they're telling me I'm not missing anything. That pic right there would haunt me.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

anyone in Kansas seeing this "rain" the weather people are calling for?


----------



## jmav58

Raining pretty good here in the western half.


----------



## Fireman324

Misting here in Independence


----------



## RyanH

Northbound from Oklahoma to Kansas in about a hour or so! 

Will be hunting Saturday and Sunday morning! I'm excited!


----------



## Texasbohunter

My buddy who's farm I hunt sent me a pic this morning of a pretty nice buck that was shot... Not many details yet just a pic...

Next Friday can't get here quick enough... 

Good luck to those hunting...


----------



## avluey

DeftArrow said:


> Dude. That's brutal. I have five of the same wireless units and they're telling me I'm not missing anything. That pic right there would haunt me.


Don't have any wireless cams, but did get a similar pic of my #1 buck right under a stand at 9:30 am last year - the morning after I headed home. Never know if me being there might have caused him to bypass or take a different route, but it's so hard not to go 'if only I would have had one more day off.'


----------



## avluey

Saw two more does out on my lunch break - in a spot where it's not uncommon to see them in the mornings and evening.


----------



## kybeau

DeftArrow said:


> Dude. That's brutal. I have five of the same wireless units and they're telling me I'm not missing anything. That pic right there would haunt me.


This one still haunts me.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

wow i hate work...


----------



## BigDeer

serious bone in the last few pics


----------



## avluey

Ohhhh damn I feel for you guys.


----------



## Chuck N

And this one haunts me.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

im not to worried about it in my neck of the woods there is much larger roaming around. This is the first year since i started hunting the place that i didnt not have any shooters early season. Its an over grown pasture with a huge poplulation of does and travel corridors so i knew once rut came around it would go nuts. Just in the last 7 days i have counted over 17 different bucks on camera.


----------



## KCJayhawk

kybeau said:


> This one still haunts me.



Where do you hunt at, in a non-descriptive manner? I look at pictures on here sometimes and think it looks like the exact property that I hunt!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, sitting here at work is killing me with all of these cool buck pics. Keep it up guys.


----------



## ksgoosekillr




----------



## BFuchs

I hope this decision doesn't come back to bite me in the rear, but I'm not going to hunt this weekend. My wife and I just had our first baby girl at the end of September, so I am picking and choosing the days I actually go out very carefully. Planning to take the boat out and go fishing on Sunday, want one last fishing trip before it gets cold. Then, lord & wife willing, I'll hunt next weekend the 7th or 8th. Maybe both if I'm good? Good luck to all hunting this weekend, tomorrow should be a good day to be on stand.


----------



## JWilson90

Been coming in around 730 ish. Right after last light. Hoping he steps out a little earlier tonite with the overcast and slight rain


----------



## ksgobbler

BFuchs said:


> I hope this decision doesn't come back to bite me in the rear, but I'm not going to hunt this weekend. My wife and I just had our first baby girl at the end of September, so I am picking and choosing the days I actually go out very carefully. Planning to take the boat out and go fishing on Sunday, want one last fishing trip before it gets cold. Then, lord & wife willing, I'll hunt next weekend the 7th or 8th. Maybe both if I'm good? Good luck to all hunting this weekend, tomorrow should be a good day to be on stand.


Been alot of walleye and wipers caught in the last few days...


----------



## Kick them up

Hope to see him in the next couple weeks. Off the 5th to the 16th. 

It's about to blow the heck up:thumbs_up


----------



## Jarsh30

It's picking up out there coworker friend checking cows this morning saw 7 bucks a hoof two real good ones.


----------



## Texasbohunter

Yeah... Last couple days the cameras have started getting good buck #'s... Majority of the buck pics are at night...

The buck shot yesterday evening was not on doe, he was by himself though... Hoping another week will be just about right to have them chasing in daylight hours...


----------



## ksgoosekillr

i have multiple pics with 3 bucks in them and pics of bucks feeding with does nearby. I think we still are a bit aways yet.


----------



## my3sons

Starting to see good buck movement west and some really nice ones at that. Friend of mine shot a nice muley this morning that had a pretty good gore mark in front shoulder and was limping.


----------



## ksgobbler

ksgoosekillr said:


> i have multiple pics with 3 bucks in them and pics of bucks feeding with does nearby. I think we still are a bit aways yet.


I had a pic a few days ago with 5 bucks feeding together. None of them very big however


----------



## JWilson90

I've had the same sort of pics as mentioned above. Rain soaked evening for me. Not much movement.


----------



## Pittstate23

I watched a full blown chase today at noon. Not a buck just checking things out, it was all out go time in that field. Too bad i was driving and not hunting.


----------



## BFuchs

I have a little video clip from a trail cam of a younger buck running a doe hard on 10/18. I can't figure out how to post the video, but they're running fast and he is hot on her trail. It's crazy to me that this happened on the 18th! This is in south central Kansas, BTW.


----------



## bsstalker

My crazy ass suited up for the rain. On the walk in spotted a bedded buck 30 some yards away. My view of the rack was from the side. I must off snapped a twig rustling around cuz his head whipped around then he stood up. What I thought was a 130 turned into a 150 quick. He stared at me for 3 minutes then slipped between cedar trees. I knocked an arrow an looked back up and saw what I thought was part of his rack(was actually a broken cedar branch). I scuffle to shooting position , look back down again then back up at the same spot. He was to the right in the open and busted me. ARRGH! He wasn't real tall but way past his ears.


----------



## shadetree

It's tough in my neck of the woods. Deer numbers are not what they used to be. Hope I can just see some horns this year. Last year I took the only buck I saw the whole season, but I'm sure enjoying these pictures!


----------



## koboxerks

Was in the stand by 330. Started with a light rain but soon needed my poncho. Didn't see any movement. Will be back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Texasbohunter

A few of the pics from this week... Wish they were in the daylight...


----------



## kansasboi

Wow^^!! That is quite the smorgasbord there.


----------



## Spencer

Sat tonight through the rain, didn't see any movement. Be back at it in the am. This is the guy I'm really hoping to see.


----------



## koboxerks

Sitting in this morning rain. Damn poncho ripped on the way in. Guess that's what I get for trying to save money. Rookie mistake. Forecast shows it letting up in about an hour.


----------



## Jarsh30

No rain here just dripping off the trees, wind is coming up though.....best of luck gentlemen!


----------



## muliesflatties

Heres one Id like to run into. But when things get to kickin, he moves on and bigger ones seem to move in. Ive had him on camera for 4 years in a row now.






I would like to see what this one has transformed into since last year.


----------



## hunterhewi

Seen a 130ish 8 point 3 year old working a scrape along the road a mile from the farm this mornin at 840


----------



## outdoorsmannc

Small/medium bucks pestering hard in the Concordia area


----------



## scrub1

Heading to central kansas on Wednesday for 8 days of hunting


----------



## ksgobbler

Brother stuck one this morning. Got good blood but he backed out and will start the track here shortly. Said he rattled and his top buck ran in so fast he couldn't get drawn. This was high on the list and showed up immediately after.


----------



## koboxerks

About 8am I looked up & saw a white flash & a deer I guess was coming down this hill towards my stand in this saddle I'm in & got spooked. I didn't think I did ANYTHING & the wind isn't going that way. So about a minute later 2 coyote pups come up the hill, then a third & then what I'm guessing is the mom. Couldn't get a clear shot on ANY of them though dangit


----------



## kybeau

Had this buck (bigger one in back) walk by trailing a doe this morning at 10am.


----------



## Texasbohunter

kybeau said:


> Had this buck (bigger one in back) walk by trailing a doe this morning at 10am.


You waiting on a different buck? Looks like a stud!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Been sitting in a funnel since before daylight, big block of timber to the north and standing corn to the south. Haven't seen one deer from the stand. On my way in this morning I walked the edge of the corn field, heard a few running in the corn. Got halfway down the field and got s strong whiff of tarsal gland. Stood there for 20-30 seconds and he took off through the timber. It was like someone held a fresh tarsal gland under my nose, no doubt what it was. 

I think this standing corn is killing me!!!


----------



## koboxerks

This is my first year hunting deer. Just wondering when you guys start using estrus? I know there have been reports of bucks following does but when is estrus TRULY effective?


----------



## Texasbohunter

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Been sitting in a funnel since before daylight, big block of timber to the north and standing corn to the south. Haven't seen one deer from the stand. On my way in this morning I walked the edge of the corn field, heard a few running in the corn. Got halfway down the field and got s strong whiff of tarsal gland. Stood there for 20-30 seconds and he took off through the timber. It was like someone held a fresh tarsal gland under my nose, no doubt what it was.
> 
> I think this standing corn is killing me!!!


Have fought the standing corn in Illinois a couple different years... They like the cover of the corn for sure...

Pulled a couple bucks outta standing corn hunting the edge of the field using a decoy...


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Texasbohunter said:


> Have fought the standing corn in Illinois a couple different years... They like the cover of the corn for sure...
> 
> Pulled a couple bucks outta standing corn hunting the edge of the field using a decoy...


If I had room to put up a decoy I'd give it a try. The corn field runs right up to thick timber, I have a couple of stands on the field edge but there are no open spots. Can't spot and stalk in the corn even when windy, the cockleburs are thicker than the corn.


----------



## kspseshooter

kybeau said:


> Had this buck (bigger one in back) walk by trailing a doe this morning at 10am.


And you walked him!!!!!?


----------



## ikeinks

Checked cams today, lots of bucks cruising during the day the past week. Tuesday I had two different 180s during daylight with one being out at noon


----------



## weshawk5

ikeinks said:


> Checked cams today, lots of bucks cruising during the day the past week. Tuesday I had two different 180s during daylight with one being out at noon


I wish I could say the same. I had multiple pics in August/sept of 4-5 150s. It seems like those bucks left and the 120s and 130s stuck around.


----------



## kybeau

kspseshooter said:


> And you walked him!!!!!?


Lol. No. Didn't have a shot opportunity. Only had one shooting lane where he was and he got through it to quickly.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

been a slow day so far, nothing but slickheads and button bucks. been hearing a lot of grunting in the woods. have not seen any chasing of any kind. ran new cams at noon and sign is just starting to get good. Buddy had a bruiser at 5 yds at 6:30am this morning. this warm weather and west wind is killing me...on stand now


----------



## REDVANES

Sat until 11 this a.m. And didn't see a single deer. Checked the camera and had lots of deer up until 2 days ago and then nothing the last 2 days. 

I did have a covey of quail come into the plot which was great


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

1st sit of the season, feels good.


----------



## ikeinks

weshawk5 said:


> I wish I could say the same. I had multiple pics in August/sept of 4-5 150s. It seems like those bucks left and the 120s and 130s stuck around.


Well it doesn't really matter how big I think they may be because they're still alive. I'm in the stand now where one of the Bucks was. I've had him on camera for 2 months


----------



## ikeinks

Any bleat can tips? I've never had luck with it


----------



## ksgoosekillr

ikeinks said:


> Any bleat can tips? I've never had luck with it


yep find the first squirrel and smoke him with it.... i think they are garbage the only thing it fooled was my wallet


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Going on 10 hours in the stand, in a funnel that usually has good activity and a west or NW wind is perfect. Haven't seen any deer, just about fell asleep a few times in the last hour.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

ikeinks said:


> Any bleat can tips? I've never had luck with it


I've had better luck calling bucks in with a tube doe bleat and the Primos can than with a grunt tube or rattling. I use it when I see a buck not headed my way, this time of year seems to work the best.


----------



## D-nasty

Hunting some river ground way out west. Saw nine 8 does and a button buck trying to mount one of them. Sat til 11.

I got back to the stand 1.5 hrs ago. Nothing moving yet except the two does I spooked walking in. I've never hunted this place before buy it looks promising


----------



## ksgobbler

Brothers deer had alot of ground shrinkage but is his first bow kill. Small 8 point.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Almost 12 hours in the stand today, not one deer came through. Four different stands in four days without seeing a deer. Someone please bring a combine and help a brotha out!!!

Now the south winds and temps in the 70s are moving in, depression is about to set in!


----------



## zap

Shot at the state park archery range this evening just before dark. 1,2 and three year old bucks eating grass within five yards of each other 70 yards from where I was shooting.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

zap said:


> Shot at the state park archery range this evening just before dark. 1,2 and three year old bucks eating grass within five yards of each other 70 yards from where I was shooting.


Of course they were, why would they be in the timber where I was hunting when they could be taunting you at the range!


----------



## JWilson90

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Almost 12 hours in the stand today, not one deer came through. Four different stands in four days without seeing a deer. Someone please bring a combine and help a brotha out!!!
> 
> Now the south winds and temps in the 70s are moving in, depression is about to set in!


Man that's staying driven and dedicated.. I wouldn't b able to do that.


----------



## willphish4food

JWilson90 said:


> What are you trying to say ?


"kickers" are points... give the deer the credit for growing them.


----------



## 09blackonblack

Buck came through this morning hot after a doe and her fawn


----------



## ikeinks

Rattled. 3 bucks came to about 60 and now have proceeded to wheeze back and forth. Cool morning so far


----------



## RogueMedic87

It is officially the beginning of the best 2 weeks of the year to be alive. Let's see some dead herbivores!


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Sitting in stand now and haven't seen a thing. Same as last night. Pics of shooter bucks are still during the night.


----------



## outdrsman11

Only a spike so far. Not the greatest stand location as far as visibility so i could be missing some but I've still seen no evidence of rutting on my land. Going to hunt a different spot tonight that's all CRP with a little strip of timber that is typically just loaded with does. So maybe that will show something different. Not too pumped about this warm weather that's coming, but, that's Kansas ! Good luck everyone !!


----------



## ikeinks

Looks like after Thursday we will some consistent cooler temps. [emoji106]🏼


----------



## Kick them up

Three same bucks out cruising so far this morning.
Still think we gotta few days till go time


----------



## RogueMedic87

Looks good starting Thursday. Idk about you guys but I'd rather have a cold front move through 5th-10th than the 1st through 5th.


----------



## 09blackonblack

Big buck and a doe in the cut bean field I park my truck at to walk in this morning.... Late.... Due to time change


----------



## Texasbohunter

RogueMedic87 said:


> Looks good starting Thursday. Idk about you guys but I'd rather have a cold front move through 5th-10th than the 1st through 5th.


I am with you... I won't start hunting till the 7th and will be there hunting through the 14th, so a front coming in Thursday is better timing for me for sure.


----------



## RogueMedic87

This is the only thing I've harvested so far. Been learning new public land and staying out of my best areas for the most part.


----------



## Jarsh30

Hit the stand up again this morning, nothing shootable rut is coming on but hasn't gotten the big boys stirred up yet. Maybe try to hit the stand this afternoon for at least a chance at a doe.


----------



## JWilson90

Well back at it again this evening. Got a decoy out hoping one might b feeling a fight tnite


----------



## gediger

I watched a small buck chasing a doe around in the yard of the fire station last night. Haven't seen any mature deer yet, once it cools down at the end of the week it should be on.


----------



## Jarsh30

Finally tracked down a target buck! Stalk is going to be on in the am, big muley got a couple does in cut milo. Wide open territory.


----------



## DT87

Jarsh-have you seen many mulies? I usually take a trip out there but my buddy who farms there that I stay with said he hasn't seen many deer out there lately. Drought got a lot of them.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat tonight on the N side of a large bedding area in a ground blind, perfect with a S wind. Saw nothing. 3 sits so far all in this ground blind, and only seen 1 doe. All evening sits. I did put out a camera.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Sat this afternoon from 2:30 till dusk. Had a small 4 pointer circle me at 12 yards without a care in the world. I had some VS-1 on a few trees and he sniffed the air a bit but nothing that would make me think he was interested. As I stepped out of the woods I spotted two big bodied deer in the cut corn field but couldnt tell if they were doe or buck. Thats the only movement I seen all day.


----------



## fishfurlife

Looks like Chipper Jones made a hand a few days back in KS. Impressive deer.


----------



## Jarsh30

DT87 said:


> Jarsh-have you seen many mulies? I usually take a trip out there but my buddy who farms there that I stay with said he hasn't seen many deer out there lately. Drought got a lot of them.


The numbers in my area and surrounding seem to be pretty consistent every year. Drought slocked the pheasants good 3 years ago but this year they made a big rebound. Looking forward to that in a week also!


----------



## cicero

Going to be a long three days waiting to leave!!!


----------



## koboxerks

I'm interested to know how many out of state guys come to KS & hunt WIHA/public land? More than 60% of them?


----------



## ikeinks

Royals!


----------



## Buick80

Royals are keeping me up late! Fireworks ready


----------



## Jarsh30

Hell yes glad to see some big blue support here!!!! World Series Champs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Two bucks so far this morning. They both worked scrapes and then faced off with a little tine tickling, but no serious fighting. One was one of the two club foot bucks that we had last year. He's 3.5. The other looked 2.5. This is the first time we've seen one of the club foot bucks this year. And the fog has now rolled in and they disappeared. I can't see more than 40 yards.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

decided to skip a day on stand because of the weather and go hang more sets instead. Was able to scout and hang three new sets yesterday over fresh sign. Rubs and scraps are starting to pop up pretty decent now. I know one thing that last rain makes it a ton easier to scout for fresh sign. Have the second week of November off, the only bad thing i see in the forecast is a solid week minus one day of south winds. Not sure why i even bother to set Northwind stands anymore.


----------



## avluey

ksgoosekillr said:


> decided to skip a day on stand because of the weather and go hang more sets instead. Was able to scout and hang three new sets yesterday over fresh sign. Rubs and scraps are starting to pop up pretty decent now. I know one thing that last rain makes it a ton easier to scout for fresh sign. Have the second week of November off, the only bad thing i see in the forecast is a solid week minus one day of south winds. Not sure why i even bother to set Northwind stands anymore.


Yeah the continuous S winds are killing me. Got a late jump yesterday so stopped at a WIHA I'd never set foot on that's on the way to my mom's farm. Looked like great spot but didn't see a thing. Got into the only good S wind stand I have this morning and so far nothing. Rattling every 20-30 minutes.

I have one other stand that's doable on a S wind but it's not seeming to get much action this year as its in a finger of woods cutting through a milo field that is still standing. I'm off until Monday and will probably try out a few more WIHAs this week until the winds change.


----------



## Jarsh30

Someone please explain to me what classifies a non-typical mule dear.


----------



## Jarsh30

Gosh dang it hit send too soon! One side has a point off the main beam in between the front and back forks over 12" long. Other side typical.


----------



## Texasbohunter

koboxerks said:


> I'm interested to know how many out of state guys come to KS & hunt WIHA/public land? More than 60% of them?


I hunt private land...


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Jarsh30 said:


> Gosh dang it hit send too soon! One side has a point off the main beam in between the front and back forks over 12" long. Other side typical.


i believe its up to the hunter to decide, abnormal points hurt the net score of a typical and help a non typ.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Still foggy but starting to lift. Just has two more bucks show up out in the pasture. Both three year olds. One had a severe limp, his right front leg, and he did not want any part of the other bigger buck which was a nice 8. No girls or shooters yet, but the boys are on their feet this morning.


----------



## Duckman64

koboxerks said:


> I'm interested to know how many out of state guys come to KS & hunt WIHA/public land? More than 60% of them?


My son and I hunt public.


----------



## avluey

Still nothing this morning. Don't think I've got it in me to sit all day without even a hint of activity.


----------



## Matte

I have private but find some of my largest bucks on public around reservoirs as most people think they are too crowded or over hunted. I find trails that lead from public to private and catch them coming or going. Last 7 years of bucks all above 160 all on public. I think it is more about the timing. I am and always will be a firm believer about the five days before and after Halloween.


----------



## clint6760

I hunt private land in se lands zone 11. Would Yall recommend going this weekend or the next? Thanks


----------



## Duckman64

I will be hunting Unit 12/14 in SEK. My trip just got changed from Nov. 14 thru Nov. 20. Now I will be there Nov. 20 thru Nov. 27. I have not hunted in Kansas that late in November. What can I expect? Am I going to miss most of the rut?


----------



## aeast236

Buddy of mine that works oil well maintenance called me and said he is seeing big bucks chasing. Said he had a 10 pt chase a doe nose to the ground right in front of him crossing the road. Saw another big buck chasing a doe in a CRP field.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Headed out Thursday to hunt the farm!! I hope I have timed it right this year! I am hearing conflicting reports so far and I'm kinda nervous. However, this is my vacation every year and just like all the years past I will have a great time being back in the great state of Kansas!!! Great job Royals!!!


----------



## Binney59

OmenHonkey said:


> Headed out Thursday to hunt the farm!! I hope I have timed it right this year! I am hearing conflicting reports so far and I'm kinda nervous. However, this is my vacation every year and just like all the years past I will have a great time being back in the great state of Kansas!!! Great job Royals!!!



Good luck- I hope you have the timing right as well! The rain ends and temps drop in my area (North Central) but I still havent decided if I should start my hunt Thursday or wait until the weekend. I have a week to hunt so bumping it a couple days sounds appealing but missing that first cold snap certainly does not! I love the chess match this time of year- good luck!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Fog is gone, clouds left and sun is out. Heating up and doubt if we see anything until late this afternoon. Neighbor just told me he saw four big ones right at dark.


----------



## BowhunterBond

Is anyone hunting close to Erie ks? I'm heading there Thursday


----------



## JWilson90

BowhunterBond said:


> Is anyone hunting close to Erie ks? I'm heading there Thursday


I hunt about 40 miles south of there by chetopa. Seems slow right now haven't seen many kills on social media. How long u hunting? I no temps fall Friday and stay that way for awhile. Should b good that weekend on.


----------



## UncleBoo

cunninghamww said:


> Killed this ole grey lady yesterday morning. The only teeth left in her head were the front bottoms, not a single molar left. She looked ancient.


She looks to be mature, but I don't think she is as old as you think. In the front, deer only have incisors on the bottom, and a bony pad on the top. In the very back, deer have molars on both the top and bottom. in the location that you are pointing out in your photo (the gap in middle of the deer's mouth), deer don't have any teeth. I've heard folks say too many times, "this deer must be old, they don't have any teeth" and they show me exactly what you are showing. I just laugh and show them the deer's teeth.


----------



## BowhunterBond

Jwilson I'm headed out Thursday and staying till Monday, I'm hoping to catch that cold front just right , maybe it will kick the rut in


----------



## 09blackonblack

I delayed my vacation from starting Wednesday to starting Friday


----------



## ikeinks

Went to a small waterway bottom to check for deer sign (maybe 1.5 acres on the bottom end) a few trees, pond. Doesn't look like a great spot but I kicked up a 160+ bedded down with two does in the shade. Camera up and see what I have this weekend


----------



## Campbell

Yea, take your knife and slit the cheek open to back towards the ears. Then look for teeth


----------



## Kick them up

I am off Thursday afternoon till Monday the 16th. Hunting NE KS till tueday then hunting Saline River farm ground N. of Hays till the 15th. This is Cecil and he is only 3.5 or so, but I am afraid someone will whack him. My farm borders public on three sides. Should I still give him a pass or is he a list deer due to circumstances??


----------



## jmav58

North of Hays? My old boss and foreman hunt north of hays and ellis. Some huge deer taken around there.


----------



## ikeinks

Kick them up said:


> View attachment 3155418
> I am off Thursday afternoon till Monday the 16th. Hunting NE KS till tueday then hunting Saline River farm ground N. of Hays till the 15th. This is Cecil and he is only 3.5 or so, but I am afraid someone will whack him. My farm borders public on three sides. Should I still give him a pass or is he a list deer due to circumstances??


I have the same kind of pressure you do but still hold off on immature deer like this one appears in hopes that others will do the same. If he satisfies you if/when you see him then let it fly. Good luck either way!


----------



## Kick them up

jmav58 said:


> North of Hays? My old boss and foreman hunt north of hays and ellis. Some huge deer taken around there.


Yep, Bird and Turkey hunted there before, and I am exited to be with only one hunting the rut after many years of seeing the action along the river.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

That buck would get a pass from me. Because if I take him he definitely won't get any older. When he gets pressured on the public side he may hold up on your side and survive the season.....


----------



## shadetree

It's hot, but its deer season. In my stand and glad it's in the shade.


----------



## Justin Spies

Saw a lot of does and young bucks this morning, 1 bruiser up the hill and never came in and these 2 both came with 90-95 yards and branched off to check the does. If you look close you can see the 10 point has killer brow tines. Not the best pics that's coming off of the footage I got. Hope to connect soon!


----------



## JWilson90

Justin Spies said:


> Saw a lot of does and young bucks this morning, 1 bruiser up the hill and never came in and these 2 both came with 90-95 yards and branched off to check the does. If you look close you can see the 10 point has killer brow tines. Not the best pics that's coming off of the footage I got. Hope to connect soon!


At least your seeing some good activity. I'm not seeing anything rut related 

Sat tonite and had 2 small bucks walk by together at dark. Rough season but gonna keep hammering


----------



## 9mleiker

I hunt the saline n of hays and ellis. And scout a lot of ground around my hunting ground so I know what's in the area. Send me a pm and I could probably give you some info.


----------



## avluey

Well my hunting vacation is off to a rough start. Haven't seen a single deer starting Sunday evening through tonight. To top it off I had a camera stolen off my mom's farm and the SOB put a stand up not 30 y from where I had the camera. It's close to the neighbor's, who lets me hunt his property too, so I need to talk to him. I'm the only one who's hunted his place the last couple years but I know he does give permission to others. There's a fence separating the properties and he's clearly on our side. Because the neighbor is nice enough to let me hunt I really wasn't pissed about the stand, until I saw the camera he had to walk past to hang the stand was gone. ***?


----------



## zap

^thatsux^


----------



## 09blackonblack

This evening spotted a 120ish buck with 6 doe making scrapes. And then an 85-100ish buck came to check on some scrapes in a different spot.


----------



## JWilson90

avluey said:


> Well my hunting vacation is off to a rough start. Haven't seen a single deer starting Sunday evening through tonight. To top it off I had a camera stolen off my mom's farm and the SOB put a stand up not 30 y from where I had the camera. It's close to the neighbor's, who lets me hunt his property too, so I need to talk to him. I'm the only one who's hunted his place the last couple years but I know he does give permission to others. There's a fence separating the properties and he's clearly on our side. Because the neighbor is nice enough to let me hunt I really wasn't pissed about the stand, until I saw the camera he had to walk past to hang the stand was gone. ***?


Some people have some serious guys. Hope it gets straightened out bud


----------



## kshunter72

had a good morning on stand this a.m. passed on a good 10 point and a decent 9 point. no chasing yet and the bucks were with a smaller buck and they were just wandering along as easy as you please on there way to bed. enjoyed having quality bucks in range but am ready for things bust loose. COME ON COOL WEATHER!!!!!!


----------



## outdrsman11

Had a great sit last night at a different spot. Hundreds of acres of just CRP with a small strip of timber. Got in around 2 and started hanging a stand and had 2 big coyotes watch me from about 15 yards. One looked mean as all get out, I was just hanging from the side of the tree getting the steps hung and I thought about feeding them some 9mm lead but they finally left. Ended up seeing 5 different bucks and boat load of does. Biggest buck was 135" 8 pt that was pushing does and posturing up toward a smaller 8. He thrashed brush, made scrapes, licked branches and just strutted around for about 30 minutes. The crazy thing was that most of these deer went directly downwind of me at some point and didn't care a bit. I know I had to smell a little because I got sweaty hanging the stand. I did use a little Evercalm.. Maybe that stuff is legit?! 
Hoping to get out maybe Wed morning and then probably all day Friday and Sunday. Hoping the action at home starts to pick up.


----------



## shaffer88

Just drove 169 from Oklahoma to Lawrence and not one fresh road kill or those eyes in the ditch that make you tap your brakes. Thankful it's not here yet this weekend I'll be out


----------



## ikeinks

Justin Spies said:


> Saw a lot of does and young bucks this morning, 1 bruiser up the hill and never came in and these 2 both came with 90-95 yards and branched off to check the does. If you look close you can see the 10 point has killer brow tines. Not the best pics that's coming off of the footage I got. Hope to connect soon!


I have one w killer brows too!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Had a 3 year old 125" shred a tree at 7 yards then worked his way down to the bottom and it sounded like he was grunting and pestering a doe, but it was too dark to see then.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Sat tonight in my favorite stand and saw 8 total with 2 bucks. One was a 1.5 year old and the other was a 5.5 year old I have a history with. He's blown up into a 160 plus 10 with a split G-2 and stickers and mass. A real bruiser. He came by the stand three different times while chasing a doe. But he never presented a clear shot. My buddy was on a new stand 1/2 mile away and saw some turkeys and one small buck. Much more action this morning in the fog. Supposed to be foggy again in the morning so we'll be back out.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Have seen three bucks so far this morning. Windier than yesterday and only some light fog in the bottoms. Still no girls this morning.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Just watched another buck work a scrape and licking branch on the crest of the hill 200 yards down the pasture. Backlit by the sun and fog. Still no girls. Our bean stubble was disced under last week getting ready to plant wheat. Feeding patterns on the girls have changed and the boys are just our looking AND HOPING to get lucky. Sun is out and fog is disappearing. Great day for a Royals parade!


----------



## BigDeer

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hawkfarm

A fifth buck and by far the smallest of the morning. A fork on one side and a spike on the other. And 5 hens that are watching me like hawks. It's really starting to warm up now. Dew is dripping off of the trees. I think it is about over for the morning. Way too warm to be running around with a winter overcoat.


----------



## flyin51

If anybody is hunting in Nemaha county and can get on the east side of the refuge by the old lake on the south side there is always deer there. I use to hunt the property that bordered it. Always some big ones goin back and forth.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Finally saw a doe, and her two doe fawns. The last young buck was still hanging around and he ran her and one of her fawns off. She wanted no part of him. The second fawn hung around for a bit and the left to follow momma. Now I think I'm done.


----------



## JWilson90

Man lots of action hawk. I sat in a stand I almost always see deer out of and I didn't see squat. Been a bad morning all the way around on top of no deer I locked my keys in my truck. I think the man upstairs is telling me to give it a rest for a few days and spend time with the family.


----------



## JWilson90

Man lots of action hawk. I sat in a stand I almost always see deer out of and I didn't see squat. Been a bad morning all the way around on top of no deer I locked my keys in my truck. I think the man upstairs is telling me to give it a rest for a few days and spend time with the family.


----------



## Hawkfarm

I like to be wrong. Now watching the sixth buck of the morning working another scrape and licking branch down the pasture. It's one of the bucks I saw yesterday morning.


----------



## Hawkfarm

JWilson90 said:


> Man lots of action hawk. I sat in a stand I almost always see deer out of and I didn't see squat. Been a bad morning all the way around on top of no deer I locked my keys in my truck. I think the man upstairs is telling me to give it a rest for a few days and spend time with the family.


You are not alone. Locked mine in my truck a month ago. From the reaction of the does last night and this morning I wouldn't be surprised if all of the does were digging fox holes to hide from the bucks. Will really crank up this weekend when the temps finally drop for more than a day.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Locals here in WB county had 1 German Shepherd killed and another almost killed off of Mill Creek. Vet says it was a big cat.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

avluey said:


> Well my hunting vacation is off to a rough start. Haven't seen a single deer starting Sunday evening through tonight. To top it off I had a camera stolen off my mom's farm and the SOB put a stand up not 30 y from where I had the camera. It's close to the neighbor's, who lets me hunt his property too, so I need to talk to him. I'm the only one who's hunted his place the last couple years but I know he does give permission to others. There's a fence separating the properties and he's clearly on our side. Because the neighbor is nice enough to let me hunt I really wasn't pissed about the stand, until I saw the camera he had to walk past to hang the stand was gone. ***?


i take his stand down and leave a note that says you can get your stand back from the sheriffs department after you return my camera to the landowner and let him know what happened. Id talk to your neighbor and let him know what happened and what you are planning to do. More than likely unless the guy hunting is close to him this will be enough to get rid of his hunting rights. Most farmers cant stand a thief.


----------



## Hawkfarm

RogueMedic87 said:


> Locals here in WB county had 1 German Shepherd killed and another almost killed off of Mill Creek. Vet says it was a big cat.


Haven't had and reports of sighting near us for a couple of years. We've had very reliable sightings and reports going back for more than 15 years. Several seen around our farm, Including a mom with a kitten. Not just roaming toms. Even had 5-6 inch wide cat tracks in the mud in our garden several years ago and the CO wasn't interested in seeing them. Said "we don't have any big cats". Old song and dance.


----------



## Hawkfarm

My buddy just checked in. He saw 5-6 does and 7 bucks including a 170 class 10 at 6:30. The big boy worked two different scrapes and never got closer than 60 yards. No chasing. He had a good morning.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

kshunter72 said:


> had a good morning on stand this a.m. passed on a good 10 point and a decent 9 point. no chasing yet and the bucks were with a smaller buck and they were just wandering along as easy as you please on there way to bed. enjoyed having quality bucks in range but am ready for things bust loose. COME ON COOL WEATHER!!!!!!


Glad your seeing some movement, good luck bud & haller in you need a hand!


----------



## JWilson90

So I go back to work Friday and work thru Monday. My schedule is 530 pm to 530 am. I can get to my stand by 630 am and hunt a few hours. Or I could go home sleep til 10 then go to the stand from 11-430 then head to work. What do you guys think my best option is.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I've sat in 6 different stands over the last week, all in the timber. I haven't seen any deer from any of the stands, from what I can tell they are all staying in the corn. I have a few stands on the edge of the corn, decided to start sitting in those stands and try to catch them working the edge of the corn or coming in and out. So far this morning, haven't seen a thing. Put a doe decoy out as the first few rows of corn are thin. 

This south wind isn't helping, and they are calling for south winds for the next week to 10 days minus a few. I have to go back to work on Friday, will hunt all day on the 8th and 9th, then back to work before using more vacation from the 18th-25th. Hoping the corn will be out of the field by the 18th. I can't remember the last time I've gone this long without seeing a deer!


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I've sat in 6 different stands over the last week, all in the timber. I haven't seen any deer from any of the stands, from what I can tell they are all staying in the corn. I have a few stands on the edge of the corn, decided to start sitting in those stands and try to catch them working the edge of the corn or coming in and out. So far this morning, haven't seen a thing. Put a doe decoy out as the first few rows of corn are thin.
> 
> This south wind isn't helping, and they are calling for south winds for the next week to 10 days minus a few. I have to go back to work on Friday, will hunt all day on the 8th and 9th, then back to work before using more vacation from the 18th-25th. Hoping the corn will be out of the field by the 18th. I can't remember the last time I've gone this long without seeing a deer!


Good luck KB!


----------



## Hawkfarm

My buddy gave me more details. The does he saw were all in heavy brush, like they trying to stay hidden. They only moved when a buck came sniffing around. And they didn't want to move very far. I'm guessing most of the does are not moving too much right now and aren't ready for the big chase. He also tried to rattle in the big boy as it was walking away, and it wasn't interested at all, but an 8 did show up under the stand just as he put up the antlers. After we've each seen a big one in the last two days we're not going to be shooting at any smaller bucks. Too many projects to get done before the next cold snap so I won't be out again until Friday. If I get a chance I may post some of the pictures I took over the last week. 

It's primed to bust loose. Get out and get after them.


----------



## avluey

ksgoosekillr said:


> i take his stand down and leave a note that says you can get your stand back from the sheriffs department after you return my camera to the landowner and let him know what happened. Id talk to your neighbor and let him know what happened and what you are planning to do. More than likely unless the guy hunting is close to him this will be enough to get rid of his hunting rights. Most farmers cant stand a thief.


Yeah I'm still thinking of what to do. I'm out here through Sunday so hoping to maybe see the guy before then. His stand is a pretty nice rig, five nicer climbing sticks, a millineum-like stand and a lifeline; pretty bad trade for a couple year old Spypoint camera. The neighbor lets me hunt his 320 acres and its better ground than my mom's 160. The patch he put it up in is 75% on the neighbors side of the fence so not sure why he'd set up on our side. The fact he took my camera makes me wonder if he thinks he's got exclusive rights to our 160 or something? Just doesn't make sense.

I'm up in one of my favorite funnels on the neighbors side today and have only seen a gaggle of 5 toms that should avoid my stand before boredom gets the best of me. Still haven't seen a deer since I left the house Sunday afternoon :darkbeer:


----------



## avluey

Hawkfarm said:


> My buddy gave me more details. The does he saw were all in heavy brush, like they trying to stay hidden. They only moved when a buck came sniffing around. And they didn't want to move very far. I'm guessing most of the does are not moving too much right now and aren't ready for the big chase. He also tried to rattle in the big boy as it was walking away, and it wasn't interested at all, but an 8 did show up under the stand just as he put up the antlers. After we've each seen a big one in the last two days we're not going to be shooting at any smaller bucks. Too many projects to get done before the next cold snap so I won't be out again until Friday. If I get a chance I may post some of the pictures I took over the last week.
> 
> It's primed to bust loose. Get out and get after them.


If Friday doesn't get things started I'm going to be one cranky dude back at work Monday!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Driving to the property this morning, I did see two different bucks following single does close to the road. Both were in pastures, first buck was 145-150 and the second was around 135".


----------



## avluey

Good luck KB, maybe I should have stayed back around Leavenworth!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BigDeer said:


> Good luck KB!


Thanks buddy, I'm gonna need a bucket full of luck with all this corn I'm looking at. If the corn isn't cut by the 18th, I might head about 5 hours west and do some spot and stalk.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

avluey said:


> Good luck KB, maybe I should have stayed back around Leavenworth!


Seems to be ramped up around here, my wife sent me a text and saw 5 different bucks running with does between Tongi and Leavenworth on her way to work this morning. She wanted to know why I sucked so bad at hunting when she is seeing them everywhere. I really don't like her sometimes!!!


----------



## BigDeer

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Thanks buddy, I'm gonna need a bucket full of luck with all this corn I'm looking at. If the corn isn't cut by the 18th, I might head about 5 hours west and do some spot and stalk.


You'll work your magic!


----------



## avluey

LOL. I ask myself the same question! My luck I'll be headed home Sunday night having not seen a deer while the camera on the little Tongi farm is getting filled up with chasing bucks.


----------



## bowhuntertx

Headed out Friday morning for a week. Temps look better. I'll be in NC KS, haven't heard a ton of reports from up there, but it's always pretty active that week. Should be a fun week


----------



## avluey

bowhuntertx said:


> Headed out Friday morning for a week. Temps look better. I'll be in NC KS, haven't heard a ton of reports from up there, but it's always pretty active that week. Should be a fun week


I'm hunting near Marysville, so more NE than NC, but not seeing a thing so far between private land and WIHAs. I think you may have it timed right.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Man we've had all of our corn cut since October 1. I feel for you KB standing crops can kill the movement, the standing milo is hurting me right now.


----------



## ksgobbler

I drove scouting for ducks this morning. We never saw one deer driving around for 3 hours. Might go check the card in one of my cameras today.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Keep the updates coming everyone. I don't start vaca til the 11th, but will be out this coming weekend. I hope I am not in the middle of "lockdown". My brother is in Topeka and is on vaca this week. He saw more snakes (1) yesterday than deer. He did not go out this morning due to poor wind directions for his stands. I texted him yesterday to see if he was wearing shorts in the stand due to the warm temps.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

the last time i sat i had a mosquito buzzing me if that tells you anything


----------



## avluey

170p&ywhitail said:


> Man we've had all of our corn cut since October 1. I feel for you KB standing crops can kill the movement, the standing milo is hurting me right now.


Yup, milo hurting me too I think.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I'm down to a t shirt and still sweating. Glad I decided not to go down to the Royals parade this afternoon, one report said the crowd was over 350,000 people. That's not counting the thousands waiting on the buses provided to get them downtown, many were turned away after waiting for hours to get on the buses. I set my DVR, I'll watch it tonight without having to deal with a crowd that size. It was awesome back in 1985, doesn't sound so fun now!


----------



## ikeinks

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'm down to a t shirt and still sweating. Glad I decided not to go down to the Royals parade this afternoon, one report said the crowd was over 350,000 people. That's not counting the thousands waiting on the buses provided to get them downtown, many were turned away after waiting for hours to get on the buses. I set my DVR, I'll watch it tonight without having to deal with a crowd that size. It was awesome back in 1985, doesn't sound so fun now!


I'm watching it right now, glad I didn't make the trip either. Spoiler alert: it started about 40 minutes late so you can FF on your DVR for a bit


----------



## aeast236

If y'all want to see some Kansas bruisers hitting the ground check out smokey valley shooting sports inc on Facebook. A kid got himself a 190" yesterday. Another giant hit the dirt on Halloween that lead tech at the shop took. Incredible deer.


----------



## cskarns

Shot this buck Monday morning at 7:15 He had a bigger buck with him. When I first saw them the were 100yds south. I grunted at them several times. They looked my direction but that was the only interest they showed. When they came back he was heading north and going to get up wind of me. The bigger buck wasn't in view. Knew if I didn't take the shot then and he got up wind and busted me I may not see either deer the rest of the season. I took the shot at 42 yards. 









This is a trail cam pic of the buck with him.


----------



## REDVANES

aeast236 said:


> If y'all want to see some Kansas bruisers hitting the ground check out smokey valley shooting sports inc on Facebook. A kid got himself a 190" yesterday. Another giant hit the dirt on Halloween that lead tech at the shop took. Incredible deer.


Wow! some killer deer for sure!!


----------



## NC Kansas

Drove all day Clay Center and Marysville area and didn't see a deer. Thought I might see some chasing.


----------



## aeast236

cskarns said:


> Shot this buck Monday morning at 7:15 He had a bigger buck with him. When I first saw them the were 100yds south. I grunted at them several times. They looked my direction but that was the only interest they showed. When they came back he was heading north and going to get up wind of me. The bigger buck wasn't in view. Knew if I didn't take the shot then and he got up wind and busted me I may not see either deer the rest of the season. I took the shot at 42 yards.
> 
> View attachment 3161906
> 
> 
> This is a trail cam pic of the buck with him.
> 
> View attachment 3161938


Congrats on a great deer!


----------



## REDVANES

My uncle has been out the last 2 days with little luck. Seen a few deer yesterday morning but hasn't seen a deer since.

I was supposed have a few days off this week but postponed because of the heat.

I can't wait until this weekend! It should be good!


----------



## BFuchs

cskarns said:


> Shot this buck Monday morning at 7:15 He had a bigger buck with him. When I first saw them the were 100yds south. I grunted at them several times. They looked my direction but that was the only interest they showed. When they came back he was heading north and going to get up wind of me. The bigger buck wasn't in view. Knew if I didn't take the shot then and he got up wind and busted me I may not see either deer the rest of the season. I took the shot at 42 yards.
> 
> View attachment 3161906
> 
> 
> This is a trail cam pic of the buck with him.
> 
> View attachment 3161938


Congrats on the buck, that is a unique rack. Got some character to him!


----------



## Jarsh30

Pending a successful search and retrieval I'll have some pictures to share later of a big muley!


----------



## Texasbohunter

cskarns said:


> Shot this buck Monday morning at 7:15 He had a bigger buck with him. When I first saw them the were 100yds south. I grunted at them several times. They looked my direction but that was the only interest they showed. When they came back he was heading north and going to get up wind of me. The bigger buck wasn't in view. Knew if I didn't take the shot then and he got up wind and busted me I may not see either deer the rest of the season. I took the shot at 42 yards.
> 
> View attachment 3161906
> 
> 
> This is a trail cam pic of the buck with him.
> 
> View attachment 3161938


Congratulations... Great deer for sure!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

aeast236 said:


> If y'all want to see some Kansas bruisers hitting the ground check out smokey valley shooting sports inc on Facebook. A kid got himself a 190" yesterday. Another giant hit the dirt on Halloween that lead tech at the shop took. Incredible deer.


yeah i saw brandon shot a nice one


----------



## ksgoosekillr

cskarns said:


> Shot this buck Monday morning at 7:15 He had a bigger buck with him. When I first saw them the were 100yds south. I grunted at them several times. They looked my direction but that was the only interest they showed. When they came back he was heading north and going to get up wind of me. The bigger buck wasn't in view. Knew if I didn't take the shot then and he got up wind and busted me I may not see either deer the rest of the season. I took the shot at 42 yards.
> 
> View attachment 3161906
> 
> 
> This is a trail cam pic of the buck with him.
> 
> View attachment 3161938


what part of the state are you hunting


----------



## hunterhewi

ksgoosekillr said:


> yeah i saw brandon shot a nice one


Yes he did but im not seeing 167 out of him or 190 out of that kids buck. Especially with that real weak right side and short brows


----------



## JWilson90

Awesome deer man. Congrats. 

Thinking of a trying a doe bleat tonite. Any opinions on that.


----------



## clint6760

Which do Yall think would be better, this weekend or next? Zone 11


----------



## BFuchs

JWilson90 said:


> Awesome deer man. Congrats.
> 
> Thinking of a trying a doe bleat tonite. Any opinions on that.


I've used the doe bleat can to successfully draw in a doe that was being chased by a buck. Done it a couple of times actually. Also, I've never had luck with it, but my brother has had big deer run in on him when he does a couple of bleats and then a grunt. I try that every now and then and it makes sense that it would get a big buck riled up thinking there was a hot doe that picked another buck over him!


----------



## JWilson90

BFuchs said:


> I've used the doe bleat can to successfully draw in a doe that was being chased by a buck. Done it a couple of times actually. Also, I've never had luck with it, but my brother has had big deer run in on him when he does a couple of bleats and then a grunt. I try that every now and then and it makes sense that it would get a big buck riled up thinking there was a hot doe that picked another buck over him!


Those are my thoughts as well. Try it about 515ish. See how it works.


----------



## ksgobbler

Jarsh30 said:


> Pending a successful search and retrieval I'll have some pictures to share later of a big muley!


Good luck


----------



## Dagwood_55

I'm leaving Thursday to hunt the Ammo Plant at Parsons. Gonna hunt till I kill! Should be a good weekend.


----------



## Hillbilly73

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'm down to a t shirt and still sweating. Glad I decided not to go down to the Royals parade this afternoon, one report said the crowd was over 350,000 people. That's not counting the thousands waiting on the buses provided to get them downtown, many were turned away after waiting for hours to get on the buses. I set my DVR, I'll watch it tonight without having to deal with a crowd that size. It was awesome back in 1985, doesn't sound so fun now!



Oh it was great my office is on Grand thousands of people lining the streets. Driving home cars everywhere some people walked a couple of miles even from Kemper to the train station. Last day before heading to Cowley county to hunt the rest of the week great way to unwind from the crowds today. Friday Saturday and Sunday by the forecast now look to be all day sets hopefully things get really going.


----------



## JWilson90

Dagwood_55 said:


> I'm leaving Thursday to hunt the Ammo Plant at Parsons. Gonna hunt till I kill! Should be a good weekend.


That's like winning the jackpot man!! Congrats on winning that hunt. So many big deer there. 14000 acres of non pressured deer.


----------



## ksbowhtr

Dagwood_55 said:


> I'm leaving Thursday to hunt the Ammo Plant at Parsons. Gonna hunt till I kill! Should be a good weekend.


Dagwood, I sent you a pm.


----------



## cskarns

ksgoosekillr said:


> what part of the state are you hunting


Just south of Kansas City


----------



## Texasbohunter

At dark this evening, buddy that I hunt with sent me a pic of a big buck running a doe, he was driving and took the pic out of his window... Unit 18... He said that's the first he has seen thus far...


----------



## avluey

Had a single mature doe come hang around within 20 minutes of my stand for at least 5 minutes just after 4. She seemed perfectly calm and no bucks ever came along behind her.


----------



## Bowtech_Willie

Anyone seeing the full on rut yet? All I have seen are my younger bucks running the doe and the older mature ones seem like they are still on the summer pattern.


----------



## beave1016

Headed to Hays Fri for a week can't wait.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Jarsh30 said:


> Pending a successful search and retrieval I'll have some pictures to share later of a big muley!


Pulling for ya bud!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Another 12 hours in the stand and a big goose egg in deer sightings. Sometime after midnight, I'm going to steal a combine and go clear the cornfield!!!!!!!


----------



## sternbow

^^^^. Can of gas. A match. A good wind and you won't be up all night in a stolen combine. 

Plus you can use your smoker for scent control.


----------



## Cookie1125

If you choose to steal a combine I hate to tell you that you won't be as famous the guy that did it in Ellinwood this summer. But at least it will be for a good cause.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

I killed this Labette county buck on Sunday evening. 








I saw him making a scrape 300 yards across a wheat field. Rattled and grunted to get his attention and it worked. He started looking in my direction and started my way, it seemed like it took 10 minutes for him to make it to me. When he got within 20yards I took a shot while his head was down and he was slightly quartering toward me. As I released my arrow he raised his head and my arrow hit his left G2. He bolted and I snort wheezed twice and he stopped about 40 yds off but he was behind brush. He stood there for at least 10 minutes looking back at my area. Luckily a little spike came in to the same spot my buck was at and the big guy started moving back my way and presented me with a 30 yard broadside shot. It's a hunt I will never forget, I scouted the area midday and put up the stand the same day. I was so sweaty and stinky I almost didn't hunt that evening because I didn't think I'd see anything. I was wrong as I killed my best buck ever. Just goes to show you that if go hunt you never know what may show up. 

I also like to think my Dad who died almost a year to the day helped guide that buck to me as he loved bow hunting and instilled me with the love for the outdoors. 

Get out there and get some bone, you can't if you stay home!


----------



## JWilson90

dnharcher said:


> I killed this Labette county buck on Sunday evening.
> View attachment 3164218
> 
> 
> I saw him making a scrape 300 yards across a wheat field. Rattled and grunted to get his attention and it worked. He started looking in my direction and started my way, it seemed like it took 10 minutes for him to make it to me. When he got within 20yards I took a shot while his head was down and he was slightly quartering toward me. As I released my arrow he raised his head and my arrow hit his left G2. He bolted and I snort wheezed twice and he stopped about 40 yds off but he was behind brush. He stood there for at least 10 minutes looking back at my area. Luckily a little spike came in to the same spot my buck was at and the big guy started moving back my way and presented me with a 30 yard broadside shot. It's a hunt I will never forget, I scouted the area midday and put up the stand the same day. I was so sweaty and stinky I almost didn't hunt that evening because I didn't think I'd see anything. I was wrong as I killed my best buck ever. Just goes to show you that if go hunt you never know what may show up.
> 
> I also like to think my Dad who died almost a year to the day helped guide that buck to me as he loved bow hunting and instilled me with the love for the outdoors.
> 
> Get out there and get some bone, you can't if stay home!


Awesome deer man. Seen him on Facebook couple days ago. Awesome story behind it. I'm not far away if you ever need a hand with something send me a pm. I'd gladly help.


----------



## APAsuphan

dnharcher said:


> I killed this Labette county buck on Sunday evening.
> View attachment 3164218
> 
> 
> I saw him making a scrape 300 yards across a wheat field. Rattled and grunted to get his attention and it worked. He started looking in my direction and started my way, it seemed like it took 10 minutes for him to make it to me. When he got within 20yards I took a shot while his head was down and he was slightly quartering toward me. As I released my arrow he raised his head and my arrow hit his left G2. He bolted and I snort wheezed twice and he stopped about 40 yds off but he was behind brush. He stood there for at least 10 minutes looking back at my area. Luckily a little spike came in to the same spot my buck was at and the big guy started moving back my way and presented me with a 30 yard broadside shot. It's a hunt I will never forget, I scouted the area midday and put up the stand the same day. I was so sweaty and stinky I almost didn't hunt that evening because I didn't think I'd see anything. I was wrong as I killed my best buck ever. Just goes to show you that if go hunt you never know what may show up.
> 
> I also like to think my Dad who died almost a year to the day helped guide that buck to me as he loved bow hunting and instilled me with the love for the outdoors.
> 
> Get out there and get some bone, you can't if you stay home!


Great buck man!


----------



## shaffer88

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'm down to a t shirt and still sweating. Glad I decided not to go down to the Royals parade this afternoon, one report said the crowd was over 350,000 people. That's not counting the thousands waiting on the buses provided to get them downtown, many were turned away after waiting for hours to get on the buses. I set my DVR, I'll watch it tonight without having to deal with a crowd that size. It was awesome back in 1985, doesn't sound so fun now!


Oh I was there and it was fun! Traffic sucked. Latest reports said upwards of 800k, don't know how they count but they said over 150k used public transportation. Lots of walking, go royals!!!

We just got home and driving 169 south all the way to Oklahoma and nothing!! No eyes no fresh road kills.


----------



## shaffer88

Dnharcher great buck. Dads lookin down on you and pattin you on the back


----------



## avluey

That's one beauty of a buck dnharcher; congrats on him and thanks for giving me a little shot of confidence after three days and only one deer sighting.


----------



## bsstalker

Dnharcher nice buck awesome hunt! 

Jarsh30 did you smoke the buck you said you were gonna put a stalk on Tuesday morning? Don't leave us hanging!


----------



## Pittstate23

I used to hunt labette county exclusively and there are definitely some studs in the area. Your buck is proof


----------



## cskarns

dnharcher said:


> I killed this Labette county buck on Sunday evening.
> View attachment 3164218
> 
> 
> I saw him making a scrape 300 yards across a wheat field. Rattled and grunted to get his attention and it worked. He started looking in my direction and started my way, it seemed like it took 10 minutes for him to make it to me. When he got within 20yards I took a shot while his head was down and he was slightly quartering toward me. As I released my arrow he raised his head and my arrow hit his left G2. He bolted and I snort wheezed twice and he stopped about 40 yds off but he was behind brush. He stood there for at least 10 minutes looking back at my area. Luckily a little spike came in to the same spot my buck was at and the big guy started moving back my way and presented me with a 30 yard broadside shot. It's a hunt I will never forget, I scouted the area midday and put up the stand the same day. I was so sweaty and stinky I almost didn't hunt that evening because I didn't think I'd see anything. I was wrong as I killed my best buck ever. Just goes to show you that if go hunt you never know what may show up.
> 
> I also like to think my Dad who died almost a year to the day helped guide that buck to me as he loved bow hunting and instilled me with the love for the outdoors.
> 
> Get out there and get some bone, you can't if you stay home!


Great buck!!!!!!!


----------



## Texasbohunter

dnharcher said:


> I killed this Labette county buck on Sunday evening.
> View attachment 3164218
> 
> 
> I saw him making a scrape 300 yards across a wheat field. Rattled and grunted to get his attention and it worked. He started looking in my direction and started my way, it seemed like it took 10 minutes for him to make it to me. When he got within 20yards I took a shot while his head was down and he was slightly quartering toward me. As I released my arrow he raised his head and my arrow hit his left G2. He bolted and I snort wheezed twice and he stopped about 40 yds off but he was behind brush. He stood there for at least 10 minutes looking back at my area. Luckily a little spike came in to the same spot my buck was at and the big guy started moving back my way and presented me with a 30 yard broadside shot. It's a hunt I will never forget, I scouted the area midday and put up the stand the same day. I was so sweaty and stinky I almost didn't hunt that evening because I didn't think I'd see anything. I was wrong as I killed my best buck ever. Just goes to show you that if go hunt you never know what may show up.
> 
> I also like to think my Dad who died almost a year to the day helped guide that buck to me as he loved bow hunting and instilled me with the love for the outdoors.
> 
> Get out there and get some bone, you can't if you stay home!


Great buck... Congratulations...


----------



## Jarsh30

My buck went over a hill and into neighbors cut milo, it got to dark for grid pattern searching in the milo with no blood trail. I hated to leave but they clipped their milo at about 3 1/2 feet tall.....I couldn't see a thing. I'm hoping I can at least find a head this morning......I saw a pack of six coyotes out there yesterday after noon.


----------



## avluey

That's a bummer Jarsh, good luck. 

Back up in the WIHA I sat Monday evening. So much CRP and cedar patches woven between cut corn....can't believe I haven't seen a single deer here yet. I was seeing at least one deer per sit just about every time during the October lull, now I've seen just a single doe sitting almost every hour since Sunday evening. This is beyond frustrating. Hope the rest of you are having a better go of it than me.


----------



## ikeinks




----------



## bowhuntertx

Keep it coming fellas. Good luck to all you guys. Temps look like they may be warming up Sun-Tues, sure hope the forecast is wrong


----------



## BigDeer

dnharcher, stud buck and great story, congrats!!


----------



## zap

avluey said:


> That's a bummer Jarsh, good luck.
> 
> Back up in the WIHA I sat Monday evening. So much CRP and cedar patches woven between cut corn....can't believe I haven't seen a single deer here yet. I was seeing at least one deer per sit just about every time during the October lull, now I've seen just a single doe sitting almost every hour since Sunday evening. This is beyond frustrating. Hope the rest of you are having a better go of it than me.


The property may have been overhunted? Your hunting walk in area?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Jarsh30 said:


> My buck went over a hill and into neighbors cut milo, it got to dark for grid pattern searching in the milo with no blood trail. I hated to leave but they clipped their milo at about 3 1/2 feet tall.....I couldn't see a thing. I'm hoping I can at least find a head this morning......I saw a pack of six coyotes out there yesterday after noon.


Did you have a blood trail up to the milo?


----------



## outdrsman11

Pretty slow morning, so far. No deer yet, kind of a swirly wind too. Will probably sit until 10ish unless things start happening. Planning an all day hunt on Friday and hoping the cold front blows some luck my way. 
Scratch that. 3 year old 120" 8 pt just came through searching for does. Didn't seem to care about a grunt or doe bleat. Didn't wind me though (kind of a believer in Evercalm so far?!) 
Good luck guys ! Keep ya posted on my sits.


----------



## REDVANES

A family friend is in the stand today and just texted me and said he's got bucks all over him.
I've got tomorrow off so I'm excited about the movement. I hate that it's still going to be warm tomorrow but it is what it is.
This weekend should be great.


----------



## my3sons

Good luck Jarsh30 hope you find him. Have been through this twice this year with a couple friends that shot deer next to uncut corn. Both were found but it does make interesting.


----------



## KSQ2

dnharcher said:


> I killed this Labette county buck on Sunday evening.
> View attachment 3164218
> 
> 
> I saw him making a scrape 300 yards across a wheat field. Rattled and grunted to get his attention and it worked. He started looking in my direction and started my way, it seemed like it took 10 minutes for him to make it to me. When he got within 20yards I took a shot while his head was down and he was slightly quartering toward me. As I released my arrow he raised his head and my arrow hit his left G2. He bolted and I snort wheezed twice and he stopped about 40 yds off but he was behind brush. He stood there for at least 10 minutes looking back at my area. Luckily a little spike came in to the same spot my buck was at and the big guy started moving back my way and presented me with a 30 yard broadside shot. It's a hunt I will never forget, I scouted the area midday and put up the stand the same day. I was so sweaty and stinky I almost didn't hunt that evening because I didn't think I'd see anything. I was wrong as I killed my best buck ever. Just goes to show you that if go hunt you never know what may show up.
> 
> I also like to think my Dad who died almost a year to the day helped guide that buck to me as he loved bow hunting and instilled me with the love for the outdoors.
> 
> Get out there and get some bone, you can't if you stay home!


Great deer from the old stomping grounds! Congrats!


----------



## kansasboi

Awesome buck dnharcher! Good luck Jarsh. Can't wait for this weekend! Been working all week driving country roads in western kansas not much running yet but feels like it's about to bust loose.


----------



## avluey

zap said:


> The property may have been overhunted? Your hunting walk in area?


I'm trying to avoid over hunting the 480 acres of private ground I normally hunt (which apparently a camera thief is hunting too), so I'm also spending some time exploring WIHAs. Only have two stands that work well for south winds so tried to find WIHAs within 30-40 minutes that might work for all the southerly we've been getting. 














I hung this stand Monday evening and decided to leave it up with all the S winds. I'm going to move it around 1000-1100. The fields to my east and north are cut corn as is the small one to my immediate SW. I'm set up near the edge of that field with almost all cedars to my southeast. Across the creek to the west and to the south of the cedars is all CRP. Any ideas for an afternoon sit on this property? Can't decide if I want to stay here or move back to the private ground here in a bit.


----------



## Robertoski

Great buck dnharcher! Congrats!!!


----------



## bdmatson

I know this probably isn't the right place for this but please keep the community of Sharon Springs in your thoughts and prayers as you are out hunting. Last night one of their football players passed away from a brain injury suffered during their playoff game.

This is a very tragic reminder of how quickly and senselessly someone can be taken from us when we least expect it. Please pray for those affected and don't take anything for granted.


----------



## Texasbohunter

bdmatson said:


> I know this probably isn't the right place for this but please keep the community of Sharon Springs in your thoughts and prayers as you are out hunting. Last night one of their football players passed away from a brain injury suffered during their playoff game.
> 
> This is a very tragic reminder of how quickly and senselessly someone can be taken from us when we least expect it. Please pray for those affected and don't take anything for granted.


Prayers for the young man's family, friends and the community...


----------



## nightvision

Good luck to all of y'all. Our deer are not near as easy to see as yours nor do they get as big. I usually head out to the Midwest every year to hunt but did not this year. I am living through y'all so stop playing with them and start posting pics.


----------



## nightvision

bdmatson said:


> I know this probably isn't the right place for this but please keep the community of Sharon Springs in your thoughts and prayers as you are out hunting. Last night one of their football players passed away from a brain injury suffered during their playoff game.
> 
> This is a very tragic reminder of how quickly and senselessly someone can be taken from us when we least expect it. Please pray for those affected and don't take anything for granted.



Sir,
Anywhere and anytime is the right place for prayer. I would hope no one would get ill about this in the "wrong thread". Prayers from Georgia for everyone involved. God Bless to all. Be safe, shoot straight, and good luck.


----------



## kansasboi

bdmatson said:


> I know this probably isn't the right place for this but please keep the community of Sharon Springs in your thoughts and prayers as you are out hunting. Last night one of their football players passed away from a brain injury suffered during their playoff game.
> 
> This is a very tragic reminder of how quickly and senselessly someone can be taken from us when we least expect it. Please pray for those affected and don't take anything for granted.


Heard that this morning. Bad deal all around, Prayers to the family, community, and players.


----------



## Binney59

bdmatson said:


> I know this probably isn't the right place for this but please keep the community of Sharon Springs in your thoughts and prayers as you are out hunting. Last night one of their football players passed away from a brain injury suffered during their playoff game.
> 
> This is a very tragic reminder of how quickly and senselessly someone can be taken from us when we least expect it. Please pray for those affected and don't take anything for granted.



Prayers sent to the family and community. My brother is a head coach of a HS team in WI that is gearing up for a playoff game this week- I couldn't imagine going through something like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigDeer

That's awful  Prayers


----------



## pass-through

Nice buck congratulations..


----------



## avluey

Sorry to hear about the young man, condolences to the family and the whole community.


----------



## Chuck N

Just got in last night. I'm hunting Reno cty. This morning I had a 140 class buck at 15 yards dogging 3 does.
Let him pass, hoping for something bigger. Hope it doesn't haunt me. Nice 1st sit though.


----------



## hunterhewi

Sounds like a good morning Chuck!


----------



## Txag02

My brother and I will be back in western KS next monday through Friday. Cant wait! At this point, its almost for the comraderie as much as for the hunting, and we are both pumped! May do a live thread again this year, not sure yet... Can be time consuming. Last year's experience is linked below, in case you are bored at work. Best of luck to you all!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2352149


----------



## ksgobbler

Went duck hunting this morning. Never saw a deer on the way to or from hunting. Stopped and talked to some guys hunting the public. Neither one saw a deer today.


----------



## Kick them up

I believe the cold front due in Friday will set it off. I hope so since I will be sitting all day!


----------



## Spencer

Well this is encouraging


----------



## BFuchs

Spencer said:


> Well this is encouraging


That's awesome! Good sign for sure.


----------



## ikeinks

Spencer said:


> Well this is encouraging


What part of the state? Gets me pumped


----------



## Spencer

ikeinks said:


> What part of the state? Gets me pumped


NE Miami County


----------



## bdmatson

Spencer said:


> Well this is encouraging


I like the looks of that. I will be back on the farm in NE KS tomorrow through Sunday and hoping I see the same activity!


----------



## avluey

Nice, middle of the afternoon. Hope to see some of that action soon.


----------



## buster588

It's as dead as dead can be down here in the Harper/Barber area. This is my fourth year coming first week of Nov. every year I've seen at least a 120+ within my first couple sits. This year I'm on my 8th sit and haven't seen but four bucks from the stand, a spike, two forkys, and a 60" scrub 8. Waiting for the switch to flip. And they're great spots, private huge tracts that have had 500lbs of corn a week dumped for 7 weeks


----------



## kspseshooter

buster588 said:


> It's as dead as dead can be down here in the Harper/Barber area. This is my fourth year coming first week of Nov. every year I've seen at least a 120+ within my first couple sits. This year I'm on my 8th sit and haven't seen but four bucks from the stand, a spike, two forkys, and a 60" scrub 8. Waiting for the switch to flip. And they're great spots, private huge tracts that have had 500lbs of corn a week dumped for 7 weeks


Maybe they got tired or eating at the buffet!!! Lol


----------



## b2sandshee

kspseshooter said:


> Maybe they got tired or eating at the buffet!!! Lol


^^^ what he said! 

I've never had any success hunting over a corn pile this time of year. Late season is about the only time one has produced.


----------



## 520dude

I work tomorrow then off until the 30th. Ready to go......


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

buster588 said:


> It's as dead as dead can be down here in the Harper/Barber area. This is my fourth year coming first week of Nov. every year I've seen at least a 120+ within my first couple sits. This year I'm on my 8th sit and haven't seen but four bucks from the stand, a spike, two forkys, and a 60" scrub 8. Waiting for the switch to flip. And they're great spots, private huge tracts that have had 500lbs of corn a week dumped for 7 weeks


I am starting to think that enough people have been busted over corn that deer now relate it to danger and eat it mostly at night.


----------



## kansasboi

Two little bucks cruising pushing does tonight, big boys still in the dark on cam here in western Ks.


----------



## ryan21

Killed a giant in Washington county this evening. Trying to get picks up


----------



## sternbow

ryan21 said:


> Killed a giant in Washington county this evening. Trying to get picks up


hurry.


----------



## ryan21




----------



## aeast236

ryan21 said:


> View attachment 3170258


Wow!! Heck of a buck!! Congrats


----------



## sternbow

Wow!!!! You weren't kidding. What a beast.


----------



## ryan21

Taxi got 196 on him. 22.5 inside with a 28 inch beam. By far my biggest.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Been real slow in daylight hours here in the SE but I've seen probably 40 deer after dark the last two evenings to include a couple fist fulls of big bucks. Bout hit 4 over the course of the two nights. Stopped dead in the middle of the highway tonight just to back up and chase a big buck back in to my brothers field just east of his house. Ready for a cold spell to get them movin. Hopefully the weather moving in tomorrow and this weekend will snap us in to a full rut.


----------



## Boldread

Aint posted this year because I ain't hunting Kansas but had to say congrats on that buck! Ryan your going to be on cloud 9 till next year!


----------



## APAsuphan

ryan21 said:


> View attachment 3170258


What a monster!! Congrats man!


----------



## zap

great buck, Ryan......Kudos.


----------



## kentwood1

ryan21 said:


> View attachment 3170258


Congrats! What a beast!


----------



## CaptJab

Congrats Ryan! That's the kind of buck we dream of.


----------



## b2sandshee

Fantastic buck ryan21!!!


----------



## shaffer88

Wow Ryan awesome deer!!! When you said monster (for you) I assumed you meant like a 150. But that's a true monster


----------



## rhs341

Wow what a beast!!!!!
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## avluey

Holy smokes Ryan! Look forward to seeing more pics, probably need to see several angles to see just how amazing he is. Are you on a team in league play?


----------



## muliesflatties

That's awesome ryan21!!! Congrats on the brute!


----------



## bsstalker

Congrats on that beast Ryan21! Saw a tall 160 8 point and a very wide 140 8 point and two small bucks in a hay field yesterday mrning at 7. Never saw the doe. The 160 must have had 80 pounds on that 140. The 160 cruised near him and he quickly shyed away. Was cool to watch.


----------



## bsstalker

Sorry to hear about that player. Thoughts with the family. 

Good luck this morning guys. (Gosh I hate work!)


----------



## REDVANES

It's warm out here


----------



## bowhuntertx

ryan21 said:


> Taxi got 196 on him. 22.5 inside with a 28 inch beam. By far my biggest.


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## Texasbohunter

ryan21 said:


> View attachment 3170258


Congratulations on a buck of a lifetime... Awesome deer for sure with lots of character...


----------



## vtbowhunter3

Congrats. What a buck!


----------



## gediger

Geez that's a giant! Congrats!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Took the morning off and went for a back road drive instead. Effectively saw zero deer. Ready for this cold front!


----------



## buckbowhunter1

No deer movement of any kind today. Sucks!!!


----------



## Robertoski

That is one heck of a buck Ryan! Congrats!!! Now tell us a story!!!


----------



## my3sons

Very nice Ryan21, buck of lifetime there. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

what do you guys think, after a brief cold front on Sat it return to hot and windy south winds the majority of the week with winds over 15mph. Seriously debating on moving the vacation back another week.


----------



## BigDeer

That is a stud, congrats Ryan!! 

Turned the pic for ya


----------



## Coyote B

O_O way to go!!!


----------



## BigDeer

ksgoosekillr said:


> what do you guys think, after a brief cold front on Sat it return to hot and windy south winds the majority of the week with winds over 15mph. Seriously debating on moving the vacation back another week.


Hey goose, do you hunt around Salina? I just looked at Accuweather for Salina and Monday and Tues are warmer but then it's upper 50s the rest of the week....??


----------



## ksgoosekillr

BigDeer said:


> Hey goose, do you hunt around Salina? I just looked at Accuweather for Salina and Monday and Tues are warmer but then it's upper 50s the rest of the week....??


----------



## ksgoosekillr

2 north winds and only 2 days under 10mph withing my vacation window. with every single day but two above the 60 mark. The past few days were supposed to be around that same mark and all of them exceeded it.


----------



## ryan21

Thx! Quick story. Saw this deer last year from 400yd. Got a pic of him night before last. Knew he was big but thought maybe mid 60's. Went yest afternoon about 1/4 mile away to abservation stand to see if I could get a look at him. I was high in top of ceder that was probably too small to be safe at the height I was hunting. Wind was blowing so hard that I did not have an arrow nock nor my bow in hand. I was hanging on to stand w one hand and keeping my bow from blowing off of hanger with the other. I look up about 5 and he's 50 yards in a trot barreling down on me. By the time I got my bow, nocked an arrow, Drew and stopped him he had already passed me and was about 7-10yd. 2 more steps and he would've been gone. I was hoping to get a look at him but never dreamed he would come right under me where I was sitting with no doe involved. Got real lucky.


----------



## BigDeer

ksgoosekillr said:


> 2 north winds and only 2 days under 10mph withing my vacation window. with every single day but two above the 60 mark. The past few days were supposed to be around that same mark and all of them exceeded it.


The 15th and on looks pretty good.


----------



## BigDeer

ryan21 said:


> Thx! Quick story. Saw this deer last year from 400yd. Got a pic of him night before last. Knew he was big but thought maybe mid 60's. Went yest afternoon about 1/4 mile away to abservation stand to see if I could get a look at him. I was high in top of ceder that was probably too small to be safe at the height I was hunting. Wind was blowing so hard that I did not have an arrow nock nor my bow in hand. I was hanging on to stand w one hand and keeping my bow from blowing off of hanger with the other. I look up about 5 and he's 50 yards in a trot barreling down on me. By the time I got my bow, nocked an arrow, Drew and stopped him he had already passed me and was about 7-10yd. 2 more steps and he would've been gone. I was hoping to get a look at him but never dreamed he would come right under me where I was sitting with no doe involved. Got real lucky.


Got any more pics or trail cam pics of him?


----------



## buster588

Yep really starting to wonder if the corn buffet is the answer. I've been believing the theory of lots of corn for an extended period leads to lots of does and lots of sign and hopefully bucks checking the area out during cruise phase but the deer just aren't coming through during the daylight hours this year.


----------



## aeast236

BigDeer said:


> The 15th and on looks pretty good.


Seems like despite the wind and temps folks are putting some nice deer down. My deercation is this coming week so I'll be keeping my hopes up. Wednesday morning looks like the best morning of the week but I'll be out in a stand all the other days as well.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Two pictures i thought you guys would find interesting.


----------



## JWilson90

ksgoosekillr said:


> Two pictures i thought you guys would find interesting.
> 
> View attachment 3171874
> 
> View attachment 3171882


Interesting for sure


----------



## Matte

Ryan great buck. I hope you live the moment up big time.


----------



## Pittstate23

No move my from my stand today.

I watched bucks chasing does in the headlights on the way here.

I brought a friend with me too that's had 2 4.5 year olds come under his stand grunting and/or chasing just to the south of me on another of my properties.


----------



## REDVANES

Really slow this morning. 1 broken up spike. The weather right now is unreal it doesn't even feel like Nivember. Pulled my SD card on the way out in the last two days there is zero deer on camera.... Weird.

it is bound to get better though. It has to. I think this weekend's going to kick it off right. I guess we'll see


----------



## Spencer

Had a pretty good morning, saw my target buck at 80 yards through the timber, chasing a doe. Had another littler 8 chasing a doe at 840. Then I found this on my way out.


----------



## Texasbohunter

Spencer said:


> Had a pretty good morning, saw my target buck at 80 yards through the timber, chasing a doe. Had another littler 8 chasing a doe at 840. Then I found this on my way out.


Hate to see them go out like that... Barbed wire tied/tangled around their heads?


----------



## Spencer

Yessir. Not a fun way to go. Waiting on the warden now.


----------



## Texasbohunter

Spencer said:


> Yessir. Not a fun way to go. Waiting on the warden now.


Guess they were fighting and got into that barbed wire... Piss poor deal for sure!


----------



## aeast236

Spencer said:


> Had a pretty good morning, saw my target buck at 80 yards through the timber, chasing a doe. Had another littler 8 chasing a doe at 840. Then I found this on my way out.


That's too bad. What part of Kansas?


----------



## Spencer

Ne.


----------



## my3sons

NE Kansas is what Spencer said I believe.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Great Buck Ryan! One for a lifetime.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Absolute stud, Ryan. Awesome job!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^ That sucks Spence.....


----------



## Hawkfarm

just catching up. Ryan a true Kansas monster,congrats. Spencer, hate to see two end up like that. We lose enough to illegal hunting to see two go like that.


----------



## mdnabors

Any daylite sightings or mature bucks chasing around SEK units 12/14? I'll be there 13-21st and hoping to get some colder weather


----------



## Spencer

Yup Morning started with a 160+ at 80 yards. Then this. Just finished up with the game warden. Got my salvage tags and headed back to the tree


----------



## Justin Spies

It's been been a battle with the hot weather up here and the stiff south winds, seeing a lot of deer but big boys moving at night in this heat! This buck came in yesterday morning at first daylight with me in a ground blind, I shot him at 35 yards out in a wheat field. Got it done with a wide short tined Kansas 11 point! Rage painted a red carpet too! I shot a doe as well and she didn't make it 35 yards before going down!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Justin Spies said:


> It's been been a battle with the hot weather up here and the stiff south winds, seeing a lot of deer but big boys moving at night in this heat! This buck came in yesterday morning at first daylight with me in a ground blind, I shot him at 35 yards out in a wheat field. Got it done with a wide short tined Kansas 11 point! Rage painted a red carpet too! I shot a doe as well and she didn't make it 35 yards before going down!


Awesome buck bud. Looks like a perfect shot too!


----------



## Texasbohunter

Congratulations brother... Great looking buck!


----------



## ksgobbler

mdnabors said:


> Any daylite sightings or mature bucks chasing around SEK units 12/14? I'll be there 13-21st and hoping to get some colder weather


I am in 14 and cameras still show the mature bucks roaming at night. We drove from near Burlington to KC and back today. No fresh roadkill and never saw a deer.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

frustrating afternoon to say the least... got a call from an outfitter that i wont mention who had a client shoot a deer on ground that borders mine. Deer ran into mine. So i take off work and head out there to help them attempt to track this buck and start learning a little more about the deer/shot. Deer was shot straight below treestand to the left of the spine. Arrow had about 6" of penetration. Shot was early this AM, gave it till noon to attempt to look for the buck. I get a call about 1 asking for permission to walk my ground. Since i am starting my vacation this weekend and that area was on my list to hunt i told them id just drive out and help them look. Here is what i know:

shot right below stand
arrow entered left of spine and had maybe 6" of blood on arrow
There was literally NO blood to maybe a pin drop. 
Not a bed near the shot where the deer was last seen
the ferrule of the broadhead (grim reaper) was bent hard (which maybe says a downward shoulder blade shot?)
When the deer crashed down an embankment the entire arrow broadhead and all exited the deer. 
Hunter is from out of state and going to consider it a loss.....
i saw a picture of the buck and im not happy one bit because the 4 1/2 yr old that i have had on cam the last 2 years now is either wounded or dead and he has some HUGE potential....

I am at a loss for what to do here considering the circumstances, i plan to hunt the area the upcoming week so i dont want them or anyone else stomping around but i understand it is what it is and the deer needs recovered regardless. The outfitter called me up when he obtained permission on the property and i sent him maps of where my sets where and info on deer in the area in hopes that they would use the information to hunt smart even circling the known bedding areas on the ground. Not only did they set a set directly down AND up wind of me they set one right smack dab in the middle of the beds on the map i circled. which is exactly where this buck was arrowed returning to bed. It is there ground though so they can hunt as they wish regardless of my views and i get that. Now they busted up the deer bed there it can only help my hunting as the deer will move to other known bedding areas. After seeing all this quite frankly i could care less if they read this and it being an OOS hunter making a poor ethical shot i really could care less esp on the deer in question. And when he said "ive been bow hunting a long time" it was all i could do to bite my lip and keep walking

I will give them some credit though they did make contact before entering my ground but they sure didnt seem too enthusiastic about finding or tracking the deer. even saying he was planning to take the clients back home first then coming back to help me track? i said then who is going it make the follow up shot? and the hunter stuck around. None of them seemed to thrilled at this point. We left it as if someone in my group sees it on hoof or finds in in the coming week i will contact you.


----------



## Hawkfarm

ksgoosekillr said:


> frustrating afternoon to say the least... got a call from an outfitter that i wont mention who had a client shoot a deer on ground that borders mine. Deer ran into mine. So i take off work and head out there to help them attempt to track this buck and start learning a little more about the deer/shot. Deer was shot straight below treestand to the left of the spine. Arrow had about 6" of penetration. Shot was early this AM, gave it till noon to attempt to look for the buck. I get a call about 1 asking for permission to walk my ground. Since i am starting my vacation this weekend and that area was on my list to hunt i told them id just drive out and help them look. Here is what i know:
> 
> shot right below stand
> arrow entered left of spine and had maybe 6" of blood on arrow
> There was literally NO blood to maybe a pin drop.
> Not a bed near the shot where the deer was last seen
> the ferrule of the broadhead (grim reaper) was bent hard (which maybe says a downward shoulder blade shot?)
> When the deer crashed down an embankment the entire arrow broadhead and all exited the deer.
> Hunter is from out of state and going to consider it a loss.....
> i saw a picture of the buck and im not happy one bit because the 4 1/2 yr old that i have had on cam the last 2 years now is either wounded or dead and he has some HUGE potential....
> 
> I am at a loss for what to do here considering the circumstances, i plan to hunt the area the upcoming week so i dont want them or anyone else stomping around but i understand it is what it is and the deer needs recovered regardless. The outfitter called me up when he obtained permission on the property and i sent him maps of where my sets where and info on deer in the area in hopes that they would use the information to hunt smart even circling the known bedding areas on the ground. Not only did they set a set directly down AND up wind of me they set one right smack dab in the middle of the beds on the map i circled. which is exactly where this buck was arrowed returning to bed. It is there ground though so they can hunt as they wish regardless of my views and i get that. Now they busted up the deer bed there it can only help my hunting as the deer will move to other known bedding areas. After seeing all this quite frankly i could care less if they read this and it being an OOS hunter making a poor ethical shot i really could care less esp on the deer in question. And when he said "ive been bow hunting a long time" it was all i could do to bite my lip and keep walking
> 
> I will give them some credit though they did make contact before entering my ground but they sure didnt seem too enthusiastic about finding or tracking the deer. even saying he was planning to take the clients back home first then coming back to help me track? i said then who is going it make the follow up shot? and the hunter stuck around. None of them seemed to thrilled at this point. We left it as if someone in my group sees it on hoof or finds in in the coming week i will contact you.


Unfortunately I shot one myself like that over 25 years ago. Shot was in late October and the buck didn't die until February when we found him. I've never taken a shot like that again and never will. Sorry to hear about the problems with the outfitter. The land that abuts us has been leased out this year and there are already issues with the lessee. I feel for you.


----------



## Out

Had a eight point cruze by this morning just couldn't get a shot back in stand now


----------



## nightvision

ksgoosekillr said:


> frustrating afternoon to say the least... got a call from an outfitter that i wont mention who had a client shoot a deer on ground that borders mine. Deer ran into mine. So i take off work and head out there to help them attempt to track this buck and start learning a little more about the deer/shot. Deer was shot straight below treestand to the left of the spine. Arrow had about 6" of penetration. Shot was early this AM, gave it till noon to attempt to look for the buck. I get a call about 1 asking for permission to walk my ground. Since i am starting my vacation this weekend and that area was on my list to hunt i told them id just drive out and help them look. Here is what i know:
> 
> shot right below stand
> arrow entered left of spine and had maybe 6" of blood on arrow
> There was literally NO blood to maybe a pin drop.
> Not a bed near the shot where the deer was last seen
> the ferrule of the broadhead (grim reaper) was bent hard (which maybe says a downward shoulder blade shot?)
> When the deer crashed down an embankment the entire arrow broadhead and all exited the deer.
> Hunter is from out of state and going to consider it a loss.....
> i saw a picture of the buck and im not happy one bit because the 4 1/2 yr old that i have had on cam the last 2 years now is either wounded or dead and he has some HUGE potential....
> 
> I am at a loss for what to do here considering the circumstances, i plan to hunt the area the upcoming week so i dont want them or anyone else stomping around but i understand it is what it is and the deer needs recovered regardless. The outfitter called me up when he obtained permission on the property and i sent him maps of where my sets where and info on deer in the area in hopes that they would use the information to hunt smart even circling the known bedding areas on the ground. Not only did they set a set directly down AND up wind of me they set one right smack dab in the middle of the beds on the map i circled. which is exactly where this buck was arrowed returning to bed. It is there ground though so they can hunt as they wish regardless of my views and i get that. Now they busted up the deer bed there it can only help my hunting as the deer will move to other known bedding areas. After seeing all this quite frankly i could care less if they read this and it being an OOS hunter making a poor ethical shot i really could care less esp on the deer in question. And when he said "ive been bow hunting a long time" it was all i could do to bite my lip and keep walking
> 
> I will give them some credit though they did make contact before entering my ground but they sure didnt seem too enthusiastic about finding or tracking the deer. even saying he was planning to take the clients back home first then coming back to help me track? i said then who is going it make the follow up shot? and the hunter stuck around. None of them seemed to thrilled at this point. We left it as if someone in my group sees it on hoof or finds in in the coming week i will contact you.


Sir,
I am from Georgia. I understand the resentment towards us as we have the same issues with people from Florida but like most situation a few give them all a bad name.

I just want to tip my hat to you for allowing them to look for that deer. It speaks highly of you and while nothing I can say will help your situation I just wanted you to know that this OOS hunter noticed and appreciates your generosity.

I truly believe God helps repay acts of kindness. Please do not let someone's foolish shot dampen your hunting season.

God Bless and good luck.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

nightvision said:


> Sir,
> I am from Georgia. I understand the resentment towards us as we have the same issues with people from Florida but like most situation a few give them all a bad name.
> 
> I just want to tip my hat to you for allowing them to look for that deer. It speaks highly of you and while nothing I can say will help your situation I just wanted you to know that this OOS hunter noticed and appreciates your generosity.
> 
> I truly believe God helps repay acts of kindness. Please do not let someone's foolish shot dampen your hunting season.
> 
> God Bless and good luck.


i dont resent OOS hunters, i resent wounding a deer on a poor shot from a tree stand i can see from my stand that borders the property being hung by an outfitter to let everyone and their dog sit in. 

thankyou for the kind words though


----------



## wdtorque

Most dogs are better people than most people. 
You did the right thing and get poopood on, a shame. 
Good on ya!


----------



## JWilson90

ksgoosekillr said:


> frustrating afternoon to say the least... got a call from an outfitter that i wont mention who had a client shoot a deer on ground that borders mine. Deer ran into mine. So i take off work and head out there to help them attempt to track this buck and start learning a little more about the deer/shot. Deer was shot straight below treestand to the left of the spine. Arrow had about 6" of penetration. Shot was early this AM, gave it till noon to attempt to look for the buck. I get a call about 1 asking for permission to walk my ground. Since i am starting my vacation this weekend and that area was on my list to hunt i told them id just drive out and help them look. Here is what i know:
> 
> shot right below stand
> arrow entered left of spine and had maybe 6" of blood on arrow
> There was literally NO blood to maybe a pin drop.
> Not a bed near the shot where the deer was last seen
> the ferrule of the broadhead (grim reaper) was bent hard (which maybe says a downward shoulder blade shot?)
> When the deer crashed down an embankment the entire arrow broadhead and all exited the deer.
> Hunter is from out of state and going to consider it a loss.....
> i saw a picture of the buck and im not happy one bit because the 4 1/2 yr old that i have had on cam the last 2 years now is either wounded or dead and he has some HUGE potential....
> 
> I am at a loss for what to do here considering the circumstances, i plan to hunt the area the upcoming week so i dont want them or anyone else stomping around but i understand it is what it is and the deer needs recovered regardless. The outfitter called me up when he obtained permission on the property and i sent him maps of where my sets where and info on deer in the area in hopes that they would use the information to hunt smart even circling the known bedding areas on the ground. Not only did they set a set directly down AND up wind of me they set one right smack dab in the middle of the beds on the map i circled. which is exactly where this buck was arrowed returning to bed. It is there ground though so they can hunt as they wish regardless of my views and i get that. Now they busted up the deer bed there it can only help my hunting as the deer will move to other known bedding areas. After seeing all this quite frankly i could care less if they read this and it being an OOS hunter making a poor ethical shot i really could care less esp on the deer in question. And when he said "ive been bow hunting a long time" it was all i could do to bite my lip and keep walking
> 
> I will give them some credit though they did make contact before entering my ground but they sure didnt seem too enthusiastic about finding or tracking the deer. even saying he was planning to take the clients back home first then coming back to help me track? i said then who is going it make the follow up shot? and the hunter stuck around. None of them seemed to thrilled at this point. We left it as if someone in my group sees it on hoof or finds in in the coming week i will contact you.


Being the bigger man holding your tongue and not ripping into them was the right thing to do. Hopefully the buck isn't wounded too bad. The shot doesn't seem fatal.. Kudos to you tho for allowing them to check your ground even if the outfitter is set up on the property line. Says a lot about your character. I'm sure your acts of kindness will b repaid somehow. Good luck the rest of the year


----------



## bsstalker

That deer is alive. We all know they are way tougher than we think they are. Maybe he hit the spine at at angle that allowed it to deflect down a rib. Keep your chin up!


----------



## thirdhandman

Downward shot bent ferrule sounds like hit the side of the spine and tail whipped to bend the ferrule. Good news is the arrow backed out and hopefully no vitals damaged. ksgoosekiller, keep your chin up, you will do fine.:thumbs_up


----------



## kansasboi

Dad hunted tonite rattled in 4 different bucks, all smaller variety. Getting close!


----------



## JWilson90

Giving tomoro morning a go then it's back to work until next Tuesday then off for 3. Hopefully something awesome happens in the morning with the front coming in. Gonna stay til at least 11. Good luck out there boys


----------



## Out

This morning is going to be good


----------



## Texasbohunter

Go get me boys... I will be leaving my office here in Texas about 10 am this morning and will be sitting in a stand in Kansas tomorrow morning...


----------



## weshawk5

Texasbohunter said:


> Go get me boys... I will be leaving my office here in Texas about 10 am this morning and will be sitting in a stand in Kansas tomorrow morning...


Good luck... I'm hunting today then working the weekend then two weeks off.


----------



## weshawk5

Just passed a 140s buck cruising along the road while driving to the stand.


----------



## avluey

Watched at least a dozen turkey roost from this stand last evening. They were yelping and clucking non-stop this morning. Just watched at least 16 of them fly down and glad the woods are finally quiet. Almost no wind this morning but otherwise sure seems perfect.


----------



## avluey

Haven't had anything come in to rattling all week and have been rattling a lot less as the week went on. With the new cold should I get back to rattling or knock it off completely?


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Leaving Dallas and headed north to Osage city will be there for the next couple weeks. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## avluey

4 does at 100y around 7:15. Nothing following close behind.


----------



## b2sandshee

Sat lastnight and had 7 bucks and 9 does within range. One mature 8 point was running does all over. Rest were smaller ones.


----------



## outdrsman11

Got in stand a little late yesterday afternoon, around 3. Ended up seeing a few does and finally saw some chasing on my place. 120s 8 pt pushing a doe around the beans. So far this morning only a doe with 3 buttons. Could that be triplets or did she pick up a stray?! My wife said there was a mature buck chasing in the pasture west of our house, which is east of me. She said not a shooter though so don't get upset over it. Lol ! Love that woman. 
Hoping to hunt all day today but will have to change spots at some point when the wind shifts. Thinking of throwing up a ground blind in some thick brush and putting the decoy out for the evening. Think that's too risky to put it up mid day and hunt ??


----------



## BFuchs

outdrsman11 said:


> Hoping to hunt all day today but will have to change spots at some point when the wind shifts. Thinking of throwing up a ground blind in some thick brush and putting the decoy out for the evening. Think that's too risky to put it up mid day and hunt ??


Now is the best time to make risky decisions! You're more likely to get away with that kind of stuff as the bucks minds are a little distracted...Good luck!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I've been hunting every day from Oct.28th through yesterday, spent over 80 hours in 6 different tree stands and one natural ground blind on property that has the only standing corn in the area. I didn't see any deer, that made for looooong days! Today is my first day back to work, driving in I saw 3 mature does and two yearling does running with a wide 150-155" 10 point. He wasn't dogging them, the does were following him through an open field before crossing the road in front of me.

I'll be hunting the 8th and 9th, working all next week, then on vacation again from the 15th through the 25th. Hoping the corn gets cut by then. I spent the week listening to a few grunts and running in the corn.


----------



## zap

Nice yearling buck and a three year old 120" out cruising the public this morning.


----------



## cjac5525

Little spike this am - did notice more sign (rubs) in new areas. Watched one doe get chased by a nice 8 and spike but that's been it. Does seem to be hiding out


----------



## outdrsman11

3 does with no bucks trailing so far. Hmmmm that's not very rutty!!


----------



## REDVANES

My father, Uncle and Friend have all texted me today saying bucks are everywhere.
Noses to the ground cruising and chasing.
Tomorrow can't come soon enough!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

REDVANES said:


> My father, Uncle and Friend have all texted me today saying bucks are everywhere.
> Noses to the ground cruising and chasing.
> Tomorrow can't come soon enough!


That's good to hear, I can't get out again until Sunday. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

avluey said:


> 4 does at 100y around 7:15. Nothing following close behind.


Are you still out west of here or back in Leavenworth Co?


----------



## Kansasbowhuntin

Thats where I hunt mostly. Leavenworth and Jefferson Co. Haven't seen much this year at all. Hopefully this weekend things will change


----------



## ksgoosekillr

headed out over lunch break to swap sd cards from 7 cameras depending on how fast i can get there. Check out cards this afternoon at my desk (productive i know) and then its 10 solid days of painting red... see if i have the wounded deer on cam


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Kansasbowhuntin said:


> Thats where I hunt mostly. Leavenworth and Jefferson Co. Haven't seen much this year at all. Hopefully this weekend things will change


I feel your pain. I had tons of pics from July through mid October, got 3 really good bucks roaming around. They have all taken up permanent residency in the corn, getting very few pics on the cameras and seeing nothing from the stands. Hopefully you have better luck this weekend.


----------



## KSNimrod

I've got next week off but it wouldn't hurt my feelings to get it done tomorrow morning! My brother shot a nice one yesterday afternoon around 4:30 from the ground. He had a decoy out and the buck just came cruising by himself down the draw.


----------



## bcgiff

Hey guys, I love in Oklahoma but we have a family farm in the Moran area. Its just 160 acres and only 80 of it is really huntable due to cattle on the other half. Any one on here live close there? Shoot me a PM if so. I need to talk to some knowledgable people of the area and maybe we can workout something since I only get up there about 3 weekends in the hunting season. I'd like to find someone that can throw some corn in the feeder and check some cameras since my granddad is getting past the point where I want to bother him with that stuff. He still feeds cows every other day, but it's getting hard on him.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Out

Didn't see anything....going to my rut spot this evening first time hunting stand this yr


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

KSNimrod said:


> I've got next week off but it wouldn't hurt my feelings to get it done tomorrow morning! My brother shot a nice one yesterday afternoon around 4:30 from the ground. He had a decoy out and the buck just came cruising by himself down the draw.


That's a great buck, congrats to your brother. You know you can't let him show you up, time to one up him!


----------



## Out

Hopefully this evening


----------



## AintNoGriz

Great buck!


----------



## mundell88

I'm north of Moran about 30 minutes and ive bowhunted in the area for 14yrs. I'm busy with kids and farming but I could probably help what did you have in mind.


----------



## mikehurt




----------



## ikeinks

Back in the stand looking at my card. Sitting in river timber and have a lot of bucks cruising at all times. Some at 230 pm and Some fighting so I may try some horns this evening. I'm in NCK


----------



## Out

My rut stand first time in it there are three scrap at bottom of my stand and trail is beet


----------



## fishfurlife

outdrsman11 said:


> Got in stand a little late yesterday afternoon, around 3. Ended up seeing a few does and finally saw some chasing on my place. 120s 8 pt pushing a doe around the beans. So far this morning only a doe with 3 buttons. Could that be triplets or did she pick up a stray?! My wife said there was a mature buck chasing in the pasture west of our house, which is east of me. She said not a shooter though so don't get upset over it. Lol ! Love that woman.
> Hoping to hunt all day today but will have to change spots at some point when the wind shifts. Thinking of throwing up a ground blind in some thick brush and putting the decoy out for the evening. Think that's too risky to put it up mid day and hunt ??


Decoy for me this morning and evening. Decoy got action this morning but only dinks. Didn't see any mature deer.


----------



## zap

mikehurt said:


>



very nice.


----------



## avluey

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Are you still out west of here or back in Leavenworth Co?


Still about 2 hrs west near Marysville. Farmer out here has been cutting milo the last three days. Looks like there's a chance he could finish up today but it'll be close. That corn has gotta come out soon right? I only remember passing two uncut cornfields the whole drive out here.

Took a chance and hung a tough stand awfully close to a major bedding area just now that should work great for this evening and all day tomorrow. Tried to time anything noisy with when the combine was going by but definitely made a lot more noise than I wanted. We'll see if it pays off or I emptied the beds.


----------



## avluey

mikehurt said:


>


Well done Sir. I'm just as happy to smoke a coyote as I am a buck...well most bucks. I scouted a WIHA late last DEC for a coyote spot but never got to hunt it. Hunted it a couple of evenings ago and three packs were howling up a storm all around me. I'll be back out there with the Foxpro and long gun in JAN for sure.


----------



## Kick them up

Saw my shooter following a doe this morning at 90 yards. Popped up and brushed a groundblind where they walked into the field from the CRP. Hope my buddy draws them closer.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Just had a mediocre 8 out cruising down the draw from me.


----------



## JWilson90

Real envious of you boys hunting this weekend. I'm heading to work. Only one more year at my job before I get 2 weeks off.


----------



## hunterhewi

Cant believe the corn is still standing in NE ks. Its ALL been cut here for a month now


----------



## hunterhewi

JWilson90 said:


> Real envious of you boys hunting this weekend. I'm heading to work. Only one more year at my job before I get 2 weeks off.


Started vacation yesterday. With a furlough and thanksgiving week off im off til Dec. 7 one more year and i get my 3 weeks of vacation!


----------



## JWilson90

hunterhewi said:


> Started vacation yesterday. With a furlough and thanksgiving week off im off til Dec. 7 one more year and i get my 3 weeks of vacation!


Cant wait for that sort of stuff. 3 years of service is 2 weeks off and 5 years service is 3 weeks off. Cant wait for that kind of stuff. Have time off for family vacation and deer hunting.


----------



## bdmatson

The wind switched on me while in the stand this afternoon and forced me out right before dark. I decided to take a drive. Saw a group of seven does out feeding relaxed and unharassed in a cut bean field. That was enough to tell me it's not on in this area yet.

My cameras have shown no daytime activity of the bigger, mature bucks. Everything is still moving in the middle of the night. All my big guys have also disappeared in the last three weeks as well. I am hoping they start showing back up in the next two weeks.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

hunterhewi said:


> Cant believe the corn is still standing in NE ks. Its ALL been cut here for a month now


Very few cornfields still standing, I just happen to be hunting one of those few.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

avluey said:


> Still about 2 hrs west near Marysville. Farmer out here has been cutting milo the last three days. Looks like there's a chance he could finish up today but it'll be close. That corn has gotta come out soon right? I only remember passing two uncut cornfields the whole drive out here.
> 
> Took a chance and hung a tough stand awfully close to a major bedding area just now that should work great for this evening and all day tomorrow. Tried to time anything noisy with when the combine was going by but definitely made a lot more noise than I wanted. We'll see if it pays off or I emptied the beds.


If you ran them out they should come back, should still get bucks cruising through to check it. Hope they get all the milo out for ya!


----------



## bsstalker

Another 670 mile round trip today and only 5 roadkills. Saw a few live ones, one nice buck on some does north of McPherson. Got back in time to hunt this eve and saw two does and a small 8 on their trail.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Got in the stand at 3:30 today and saw the first deer at 3:50. 4 to the NW at 90 yds and 1 to the SW at 70 yards. Amazing how they can show up from different directions at the same time. None came any closer and they all faded off. Next deer was a club foot big 6 at 5:15 followed by the 160+ that I saw on Monday and a doe. Had the big boy at 19 yards at last legal light. I was at full draw but he stopped behind a branch and then turned and walked away from me. How do they know?????? If he had 't taken a five minute detour to check out the doe maybe ........... Oh well. I thought I'd see a lot more action than I did.


----------



## Fireman324

This was the view through my binos in a Refuge with packs of deer like this all over a GIANT cut bean field. Like 100acres or more worth... To s of deer out like 100+ and I didnt see ANY chasing at all. 
Did see a nice buck on my way to work in the morning.


----------



## Tacomaman

What happened to this EARLY RUT that many people where saying was going to happen after that FULL MOON on October 27th ?


----------



## zap

There are bucks with doe in lockdown, that's what happened to it.


----------



## fishfurlife

zap said:


> There are bucks with doe in lockdown, that's what happened to it.


I hate to agree with you but am leaning that way after this evening. 

This morning showed tons of activity. Three small bucks that were amped up. Racing past and through every group of does they could find. No mature deer this morning. 

This evening I hunted a different location. Saw two mature deer. One cruising a bit or on the move through the wide open and the other with a doe. He wasn't standing with her per say but he dang sure wasn't leaving her. Grazed along side her and nudged every so often. The buck with a doe was a very nice deer.


----------



## zap

Do not hate it.....:wink:


----------



## koboxerks

Fireman324 said:


> This was the view through my binos in a Refuge with packs of deer like this all over a GIANT cut bean field. Like 100acres or more worth... To s of deer out like 100+ and I didnt see ANY chasing at all.
> Did see a nice buck on my way to work in the morning.


What refuge? I'm just wondering cause I got drawn to hunt the Marais Des Cygne but was waiting until it got a little more "serious".


----------



## cfks25

bcgiff said:


> Hey guys, I love in Oklahoma but we have a family farm in the Moran area. Its just 160 acres and only 80 of it is really huntable due to cattle on the other half. Any one on here live close there? Shoot me a PM if so. I need to talk to some knowledgable people of the area and maybe we can workout something since I only get up there about 3 weekends in the hunting season. I'd like to find someone that can throw some corn in the feeder and check some cameras since my granddad is getting past the point where I want to bother him with that stuff. He still feeds cows every other day, but it's getting hard on him.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I live 5 miles north of Moran can probably help out some


----------



## shadetree

Saw my first buck of the season about 4:20 this afternoon after umpteen sits. Have only seen one doe to date. Usually done by now.
Not too encouraging but not giving up. Maybe in the morning, it should be a good day to be in the woods. It was so quiet in the woods this afternoon you could hear a mouse peeing on cotton. Unusual for my area not to have any wind. Good luck!


----------



## avluey

Kansas Bruisers said:


> If you ran them out they should come back, should still get bucks cruising through to check it. Hope they get all the milo out for ya!


Farmer didn't quite get it all cut but should make short work of it tomorrow. A little after 5:00 a 90-100ish 2.5 y/o 8 pt cruised past at 17 yards nose to the ground searching. I don't think they're in lock down. I think it's just getting started; I'm optimistic for the first time since I left the house on Sunday.


----------



## cjac5525

Evening sit - saw a few coyotes but no deer which is very strange for our area. Seeing very few does (if any) anymore and only small bucks. May sounds strange but if rut was early and they were in lockdown wouldn't I notice more roadkill this time of year? That's what makes me think we are still pre-rut. Thoughts?


----------



## cjac5525

And I'm in SEK


----------



## aeast236

cjac5525 said:


> Evening sit - saw a few coyotes but no deer which is very strange for our area. Seeing very few does (if any) anymore and only small bucks. May sounds strange but if rut was early and they were in lockdown wouldn't I notice more roadkill this time of year? That's what makes me think we are still pre-rut. Thoughts?


Still pre-rut IMHO. Like you have seen no road kill. Bucks still moving at night and have no incentive to move much during day due to the warm temps. Seems like there has been a lot of pre-rut activity with the majority of chasing occurring with smaller bucks. I think the mature bucks are staging which is why some are seeing some of the rut activity while others aren't. Does just aren't having anything to do with it. I wouldn't be surprised if those hunting in the morning see some action and post some hero pics. First below freezing temps for most of the state tonight. Highly doubt bucks are in lock down already.


----------



## hunterhewi

Headed out in the mornin with the ol lady. Hope we can get her at least a good doe on the ground. Been a couple years since shes been able to kill one


----------



## kspseshooter

Saw a 170+ locked on a bedded doe in a bean field right beside the road just after dark. I stopped and looked at him with headlights and he wasn't interested in moving.


----------



## Rfordkc

Saw a couple does being chased by a smaller buck about 4 this afternoon. I'm guessing the time is right, but the warmer weather is tiring them out pretty quickly so they aren't moving as much. I'll bet road kills pick up and bow kills too with some cooler temps.


----------



## ikeinks

Saw one young buck cruising tonight. Mouth open and never stopped, does feeding in the corn when I got out the tree. Back at it in the morning, should be good with low 30s and very little wind.


----------



## R.U.HAPPY?

mikehurt said:


>


Ha! I had a record breaking day on the dogs... one this morning ( two more downwind) and then this evening a pack came out below me. I got 2 out of that group of about 6 and winged a third! When the deer don't show, shoot yodel dogs  I did see some cruising bucks, but no chasing action today.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Got in the stand about 1 today. Had one 9 pointer take a stroll passed, in absolutely no hurry at all. Just a nice leisurely stroll. Only other thing I seen were two doe in the middle of the cut corn field as I crawled down from the tree. I dont think SEK is seeing much rut activity yet. I've had several young bucks stroll by my stand and none of them are hot to trot. All of my big bucks are MIA though. Havent seen them for probably 4 weeks, not even on camera.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Ended up seeing a small 8pt crusing for love. Then about 5pm I had a lone doe 200yds out cross the pasture. Behind her 100yds was a nice 10pt, he would let her get 100 yds then run half way to her and stop. He did this the whole way across the pasture until they went out of sight 400 yds off. Then a spike came up the draw and got on there trail and went head down out of sight. At last light I had another doe by herself milling around in the hay meadow. Yes I agree and think some of the bigguns maybe in lock down.


----------



## Out

Good luck this morning guys


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck to all my kansas brothers! Crawling in the bale blind now for my first sit of the season!


----------



## kspseshooter

That giant was still in the beanfield this morning. When they are on a doe they just do not move


----------



## JWilson90

Good luck boys I'm just getting into bed after working all night. Really would like to wake up check the thread and see some kill pics. Stay safe out there.


----------



## ikeinks

The moon looks awesome this morning. Anyone know what star is right beside it


----------



## fishfurlife

ikeinks said:


> The moon looks awesome this morning. Anyone know what star is right beside it


Good question. It does look pretty sweet.


----------



## kda082

Good luck guys. Leaving in a few minutes. Saw only one dead deer last night between Topeka and KC. Think it's still a bit early but should be picking up soon.


----------



## JWilson90

fishfurlife said:


> Good question. It does look pretty sweet.


Crazy u said that because I just looked at thought the exact same right before I got on here.


----------



## Pittstate23

The first 2 days of my 5 day vacation were filled with nothing but chasing, rutting, grunting, fighting, wheezing, full blown craziness. 

I'm surprised I"m hearing alot of people say its early. Now is the time to be out!


----------



## ikeinks

I just got situated and had a deer come through. Big body but couldn't tell anything


----------



## Hawkfarm

First buck, a forn horn, just went by.


----------



## Hawkfarm

A big doe to the NW with nothing behind her. A one horn spike to the S working a scrape and licking branch. And two white tails going away over the hill to the SE. And just now a buck side by side grazing with a doe to the E. They just went into the timber.


----------



## ikeinks

I've had 2 bucks so far. One dink and a decent one that made a scrape at 30.


----------



## Hawkfarm

A basket 8 eating acorns at the edge of the timber to the E and a flock of toms far off to the SE. 37 here and either dead calm or a slight breeze comes and goes from the N.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Had a really big bodied deer walk up to me on the walk in I didn't know if it was gonna try to jump me. Snort wheezed at it and we both we are separate ways.


----------



## cicero

Had this one on camera past two evenings. Hopefully he comes through during the day. Not seeing much activity here though. New rubs popped up last couple days.


----------



## hunterhewi

Good morning so far! In the bale blind and at grey light had a 100" 8 point come to the decoy at 13 yards. He stayed around for 20 minutes. Then had 5 does all within 30 yards. Bout to shoot the big doe when a spike chased them off.


----------



## DirtNap1986

Pittstate23 said:


> The first 2 days of my 5 day vacation were filled with nothing but chasing, rutting, grunting, fighting, wheezing, full blown craziness.
> 
> I'm surprised I"m hearing alot of people say its early. Now is the time to be out!


What area are you hunting?


----------



## Out

Nothing yet


----------



## Pittstate23

DirtNap1986 said:


> What area are you hunting?


I hunted Extreme southeast ks the first day. 5-6 cruiser bucks, a couple in full blown chase, and at least two of them were 4.5 +

Northeast Kansas on day two and 8-9 bucks, 3 4.5 year olds or older. Lots of chasing there as well.


----------



## shaffer88

One doe came by then hour later 8 point sniffing. Grunted him in to about 40.


----------



## sleeperls

still waiting to see some of this rut activity i keep hearing about. Few does this morning and a small fork.


----------



## Fireman324

Just had two bucks fightn close to me and my son. Rattled n grunted and got one close to him. Said it was a small 6pt. I never seen it. We are back in a bedding area/travel route. Such thick stuff!


----------



## ikeinks

I just rattled in 2, probably should have shot the one kinda kicking myself for not


----------



## Hawkfarm

You guys are going to have to stick one. I'm done for the morning, gotta go rebuild fence. I expected to see more activity, especially after seeing those two mature bucks by themselves last night. I'm sure the one buck was tending a doe this morning and maybe most of the big boy are in, or are going into, lockdown. The does i'm seeing are not in their usual patterns - probably because they're being harrassed. Good luck today.


----------



## shadetree

A couple of does acting normal. No signs of rut here.


----------



## shaffer88

Seeking phase going on here no lockdown.smh rut is same here as it has been for the last I don't know. . . EVER. Had four bucks now one doe she had spike with her . Biggest may go 130


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Yesterday morning on the drive to work I watched a mature buck milling around with 5 does, he was eating grass and not pushing then around. When they ran off as I got closer the does followed the buck.

This morning driving in I watched a tall racked mature buck come out of a creek bed at a trot, close behind him was a single doe. She followed him as they trotted through a small pasture, across a road, cut the corner of a bean field before crossing another road (they were at an intersection) through another pasture and in to the timber.

Two days in a row I've watched mature bucks being followed by does, this must be the year for role reversal. I'm back in the stand tomorrow, hope I can get a doe to follow a big buck right past me.


----------



## hunterhewi

Just had a spike and a damn nice 2 year old 8 come to the decoy (13 yards)


----------



## hunterhewi

Bucks are on their feet and looking for does. Just need a shooter to stroll by


----------



## cunninghamww

Keep waiting on this rut activity to come my way. Been after it all week on some good ground and have barely seen deer movement at all.


----------



## zap

You have to be in da right place.


----------



## AT Booner

I'm still in the stand, seen 4buck so far 3 traveling together 1 mediocre 8 a dink 6 and a 4-5 year busted up 8. I haven't seen a doe in days!


----------



## ikeinks

One of my friends shot a good 5x5 this morning. Probably 155-165? So far I've seen 5 different bucks and going to try to sit as long as I can


----------



## RogueMedic87

zap said:


> There are bucks with doe in lockdown, that's what happened to it.


I disagree. Not enough activity or deer splats on the highway. I feel like tomorrow and Monday is when the cat will start to work his way out of the bag.


----------



## avluey

Another good looking 8pt 2.5 y/o at 835. Little bigger than throne I saw yesterday and he was moving much more cautiously, not nose to the ground seeking.


----------



## zap

The deer hit by cars # rises After the first does get bred.


----------



## fishfurlife

Dang it. Watching a buck now that's laid up under a cedar tree with a doe. Mature Deer. Not a monster but 130" or so. Meh.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

seen 5 does and not a single buck this mornin still on stand. 6 cams were nothing but does last 7 days. glassed 30-40 deer in fields last night saw zero chasing. far from lockdown


----------



## Kick them up

2.5 yr old eight came by at 0730. Bumped an unknown deer on my way in. Sitting in a hard wood strip between two bedding areas.


----------



## outdrsman11

Hunting CRP today in hopes that "be were the does are" will pay off. So far I've seen 12-15 does and only 2 young bucks. I did see some heavy chasing across the road, over a mile away around 730-8. This stuff is so thick that the does just pop up like a Wack-A-Mole game. Have had several came by my stand but no bucks behind them. Kind of kicking myself for not hunting my freshly cut beans this morning.


----------



## MO/KShunter

Whack-a-Doe. I like it. I'm in really thick stuff today. Had 11 of em pop up. No bucks trailing yet. Did see a small & all alone.
Hard to spot them in between phone checks.


----------



## zap

Ericbrooks just hammered a nice wide 8.


----------



## JMLWDE

Reports from south central KS?


----------



## RogueMedic87

Seems like sightings are going up but most is prerut activity. I've had 2-3 year olds in bow range this week. Both were just eating twigs and rubbing trees. Did not seem to be looking for anything other than a full belly.


----------



## Jarsh30

15 deer this morning 6 bucks all chasing. One big muley but unfortunately I'm working.....


----------



## shaffer88

Four bucks 3 doe 130 biggest yet.


----------



## avluey

Little basket 8 just chased a doe through here pretty hard. Mouth open and tongue hanging out.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

JMLWDE said:


> Reports from south central KS?


My post are from south central, if you want to go back a couple pages to my last nights post.


----------



## Chuck N

JMLWDE said:


> Reports from south central KS?


I hunted outside of Hutch the last few days. Things are improving. I had a would be shooter last night at 15 yards only problem was his whole left main beam was gone.
I'm seeing more movement now than a few days ago.


----------



## AintNoGriz

I saw 0 deer this morning on my first morning hunt. I had a deer see me as i was climbing into my stand and started snorting, he wasnt downwind. FIL sat last night and saw several does, no bucks around. 2 new scrapesby a stand i hung lastweekend. I peed in them on my way out. No reports of any rut activity in central KS, mcpherson/marion counties.

Going to take my son out tonight and will tAke the decoy.


----------



## REDVANES

Saw 1 doe this morning. Beat until 11. Really thought it was going to happen this morning.


----------



## shaffer88

The water just seemed to turn off, up until 9 it was good nothing sprinting or chasing just moving and seeking. Couple more days and things should explode


----------



## zap

I need to choot an earn a buck doe.....:thumbs_do

Better get it done this weekend.


----------



## maximus

Had doe and a fawn and one for key and one 2.5 year old walk by this morning. Not too crazy here yet. Trail cams really aren't showing much as well.


----------



## BFuchs

Hunted for the first time this season this morning. It was good to see deer, but I was expecting a little more chasing activity. Didn't see any big bucks, just a couple young forkys and a spike buck so small I thought he was a doe. The does I did see were at first light, out in a cut milo field. They grazed for a bit, but were very cautious and disappeared into the timber shortly after official sunrise. The little cruising bucks disappeared once 9:00 rolled around for me. Hoping tomorrow things change a little bit. The way those does were acting so cautious, and wouldn't stay in the open long, makes me think they've been harassed recently. Hopefully one or two get hot tomorrow. Good luck to all hunting this evening, stay safe!


----------



## Jarsh30

Rut is definitely kicking off here like I said earlier. Got a honey do list to wrap up then headed out!


----------



## kspseshooter

Big I shot this morning. Caught him on an oak ridge.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Great buck, always good to see someone score!!


----------



## kybeau

Great buck!!!


----------



## Txag02

Nice buck ks!


----------



## Hawkfarm

That's a real dandy. Congrats. Still building fence. Don't know if I'll get out tonight.


----------



## Jarsh30

Way to go! Somebody finally put one down! I'm headed out right now to try and do the same!


----------



## ksgobbler

Buddy stuck one this morning. Tons of blood but think he tried to recover it too quick. Went into a standing bean field that is now being harvested. Farmer is going to call if they see it.


----------



## hunterhewi

Got to the blind a bot ago, on the way in a nice buck was standing not too far from a doe that was feeding in the rye. Hope to get a better look at him in a bit


----------



## JWilson90

Nice buck pse


----------



## cunninghamww

Nice buck!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

I shot this guy this morning at 8:30. This was my target buck. Have been getting pictures of him since July. Also got pictures of him last year. I have never seen him in person. Every picture I have of him has been during night time as well. Never in the daylight. Shot him at 30 yards. I watched him fall. He went approx 75 yards. Super stoked. He scored 
174 4/8's. Thanks to Zmax for helping me getting him loaded up and caped. I appreciate it man!


----------



## Txag02

Stud!


----------



## shadetree

Very nice. Got.to quit looking at this thread before I have something sneak up on me.


----------



## Jarsh30

Amazing buck, great job! Me too shadetree!


----------



## kspseshooter

Great buck KS-Hoyt


----------



## Duckman64

Congrats on some great bucks KSPSE and KS Hoyt! Can't wait for my week in SE Kansas starting Nov 20!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 3182929
> View attachment 3182937
> 
> Big I shot this morning. Caught him on an oak ridge.


Very Nice!


----------



## Pittstate23

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 3182929
> View attachment 3182937
> 
> Big I shot this morning. Caught him on an oak ridge.


Great buck pse. I have a soft spot for monster 8's like that.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Heck yeah! KSHoythntr! You can bet I'll be out in the morning after seeing em starting to hit the ground now!


----------



## Pittstate23

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I shot this guy this morning at 8:30. This was my target buck. Have been getting pictures of him since July. Also got pictures of him last year. I have never seen him in person. Every picture I have of him has been during night time as well. Never in the daylight. Shot him at 30 yards. I watched him fall. He went approx 75 yards. Super stoked. He scored
> 174 4/8's. Thanks to Zmax for helping me getting him loaded up and caped. I appreciate it man!


Holy toad dude!


----------



## BFuchs

Some good bucks put down today! Congrats on some stud KS bucks guys!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Pittstate23 said:


> Holy toad dude!


Echo the toad. Congrats

Too late and too tired to go sit on a stand this afternoon so you can guess what happened. Ten minutes ago I was watching a double throat patch doe and her two fawns work their way through the yard when what watlzes in! My target buck. He walked right through and back yard, around the garage and through the front yard. There must be a deer god. Unbelieveable. I did get pictures and will post some tomorrow when i get my downloader back. Won't get much sleep tonight.


----------



## hunterhewi

Uneventful so far. Seen one deer just now since we crawled in the blind. Couldnt see what it was as it crossed sn opening about 150 yards to the north


----------



## JWilson90

Congrats ks-Hoyt. Awesome deer man


----------



## ikeinks

This is how frustrating deer hunting can be. 0 deer tonight so I got out 5-10 min early. Walking to my truck and there are 2 bucks and a doe 10 ft from it. Crouch down so that I don't scare them too much, doe tries running off and the Bucks stop her. Finally they trot off and I can change. After I changed they were still only 80 yards or so away. Back at it in the morning


----------



## [email protected]

What a Toad!! Congrats on a fine Trophy!!


----------



## RogueMedic87

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I shot this guy this morning at 8:30. This was my target buck. Have been getting pictures of him since July. Also got pictures of him last year. I have never seen him in person. Every picture I have of him has been during night time as well. Never in the daylight. Shot him at 30 yards. I watched him fall. He went approx 75 yards. Super stoked. He scored
> 174 4/8's. Thanks to Zmax for helping me getting him loaded up and caped. I appreciate it man!


Stud! Awesome man! Congrats.


----------



## RogueMedic87

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 3182929
> View attachment 3182937
> 
> Big I shot this morning. Caught him on an oak ridge.


Awesome buck. Love monster 8's. That width is amazing.


----------



## aeast236

Good action tonight in the stand even though everything was out of range. Saw a big 8 with a smaller 8, a monster buck about 300 yards out that I couldnt tell anything about other than it was a big boy, another small buck, a spike, and a doe. Neighbor who was on same property saw several does (some grouped up) a tall 8 and another buck. No chasing and all seemed relaxed and just wandering around. SC KS. Ready for the morning.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Awesome bucks guys.......so jealous.

Took my son out tonight. Had the decoy and was pulling down a water way and the landowner along with 4 other people and 2 dogs were walking the property......ugh!!

We have a 2 man stand on the property across the road, but no safety harnesses. Hurried back home for the harnesses. Did not get set up until 4:15. 
Saw nothing.

In 5 total sits this year, i have seen 1 doe.....


----------



## kansasboi

Sweet bucks guys! Love seeing some big ones hit the ground. Rattled in 3 dinks this morning, drove around and spotted a couple good ones with a doe cut out so I think it's on out here. Still getting the big boys on cam early am in the dark, I think my spots are just a little to far from the "home grounds/thick bedding areas". Going to keep at it have to get lucky catch one cruising.


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 3182929
> View attachment 3182937
> 
> Big I shot this morning. Caught him on an oak ridge.


Congrats again, Eric.......great buck!


----------



## Out

Nice buck...


----------



## R.U.HAPPY?

AintNoGriz said:


> Awesome bucks guys.......so jealous.
> 
> Took my son out tonight. Had the decoy and was pulling down a water way and the landowner along with 4 other people and 2 dogs were walking the property......ugh!!
> 
> We have a 2 man stand on the property across the road, but no safety harnesses. Hurried back home for the harnesses. Did not get set up until 4:15.
> Saw nothing.
> 
> In 5 total sits this year, i have seen 1 doe.....


Hey my son and I hunt ur area too, and I passed on 6 different bucks this morning, of course they were all 120 or under. Then this eve I passed a solid 130 and saw a shooter... My son saw 6 bucks, passed a small 7 and had 2 shooters, one big, at 80. Good day for us anyhow


----------



## hunterhewi

Nothing moved all evening here. Had that one buck with a doe in the rye when we pulled in. Family friend shot a cool buck with the xbow just a mile from where we were hunting.


----------



## JWilson90

its crazy how deer act in different parts of the state. One guy is covered in deer and seeing some rutting activity while the other guy isnt seeing much. Im gonna zoom to the stand monday morning after work. hopefully be in and settled by 630 645 at the latest. Set til 10 or so then go home and go to sleep


----------



## NYyotekiller

Hopefully I'll be the guy covered up with deer tomorrow instead of not seeing much because my week long hunt starts then.


----------



## Nelsonv

Seen three deer today. Shooter 10 this morning that offered no shot, doe this morning I should have shot, and a little 7 this evening. It's close but nor in gear yet here. Be back at it in the morning and the next 10 days


----------



## zmax hunter

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I shot this guy this morning at 8:30. This was my target buck. Have been getting pictures of him since July. Also got pictures of him last year. I have never seen him in person. Every picture I have of him has been during night time as well. Never in the daylight. Shot him at 30 yards. I watched him fall. He went approx 75 yards. Super stoked. He scored
> 174 4/8's. Thanks to Zmax for helping me getting him loaded up and caped. I appreciate it man!


You sir are most welcome! Im honored to have been able to help! Gonna have to start planning next yrs Muley hunt NOW,


----------



## APAsuphan

Wow! Good day to be a kansas bowhunter!


----------



## Out

Hopefully today will be better


----------



## bdmatson

Headed out shortly. Had my target buck show up in daylight checking some does under a stand I didn't sit two mornings ago. The wind was wrong for the stand that morning. Hopefully he comes back in this morning. It's 25 degrees here right now so they should be up and moving about early I hope. Good luck to all today.


----------



## Out

Good luck


----------



## bsstalker

Nice bucks guys! Good luck to all this mornjng. Got close to a ten point beast on the ground yesterday, I should have got more aggressive in my approach, not much cover though. Hope to see him again this morning!


----------



## bsstalker

Some eye candy from my spot I haven't been hunting. Hope that forked g2 makes it to next season.


----------



## bsstalker




----------



## bsstalker

Here he is


----------



## Nelsonv

Nice buck there. I'm all settled in waiting on something to kill. Video camera ready to go also


----------



## fishfurlife

Was checking out the moon and stars again this morning as I waited on daylight. Pretty sweet again. The stars are definitely aligned this morning! I hope that means something good!!


----------



## Out

Pumped come on bucks


----------



## bdmatson

Had two young does come in to about 100 yards across a cut bean field at first light and then hung up. I have my decoy out and am thinking they didn't like something about it. Trotted off back the way they came. Hearing some turkeys chirping now otherwise the woods are quiet.


----------



## Hawkfarm

27 here and dead calm. Between 5:50 and 6:20 I watched 2 does go over the hill, a chocolate or alomst black bodied deer stand at a scrape for over 5 minutes, and a basket 8 get on the trail of the does. Finally just saw deer in daylight. 2 does and 2 fawns just trotted across the pasture 180 yards out and were met at the timber edge by a forkhorn. The girlsand didn't appear happy about it. They went into a full run. Otherwise unusually dead here.


----------



## Fireman324

Bad winds are keeping my boy and I outa the stands this am. Got up and showered us both but sitn down drinking a cup of coffee I decided against it. Must have wore him out yesterday. He never came downstairs after his shower. Assuming he fell back asleep. Woke him up about 5am hunted til 10am. Had a couple bucks fight behind him which I rattled one in but no shot after the brawl. Seen a spike on my big buck trail and the hind end of another deer but that was it. 

Went out last night... ONE OF THE MOST ACTION PACKED HUNTS I HAVE EVER SEEN! We sat on our food plot. Had a few doe come out about 4:45. Then a forkie. Could hear grunting elsewhere. Forkie goes to investigate and next thing we know its a cage match! Just outa sight too... Like 10' outa sight! I got a video of almost round 2 but it never went down. Ill post it after my write up. So this winner of the spike death match prceeds to try and run mainly the doe he was with but another one around but they didnt go for it much. So more doe keep piling into the plot. Some stay some leave. Then a small basket racked 8 decides to plow through the bruck for a bite to eat. My bow has made up his mind to get a kill under his belt so we are gonna give him a go. Before the basket rack 8 makes it over to us a pretty nice 8pt come out! Now there is NO question about it. He is get a shot tonight!! Alot of the deer leave and a doe and bigger 8 ar coming straight to us like 30-40yds. Im tryn to get him to get his bow picked up(shoulda had him ready. myfault). Big 8 stops at like 20-25 yds for just a sec and Bryce gets his bow up as the buck starts walking off. I get the bigger 8 stopped at 30 yds broadside. He draws shoots and clean wiffs this sucker!!!! Buck trots off knowing something is up but doesnt really know what. We had to sit til about 7:15 before deer left or quit coming into the plot. Bet we seen 15-idk how many 20, 30 idk. Sounds crazy i know. Now all Bryce shoots is 20 & 30 yds... Shoulda made the shot but he is 11 yrs old so I figured something like this would happen. Been waking him up for the last month early and calling him from work to go shoot before he rides his bike to school. Reminding him the first arrow is the arrow you kill a deer with so focus! Wanted to get this posted last night but a cold one to ear my tears felt better. 
My plan will be to not go this am and help wife around the house. Take him back out to the plot and sit in a different stand and try again. Done a lot of educating in two hunts on the plot so we will see how the cookie crumbles... Good luck to all out this an I hope this gives you a good read while on stand!


----------



## ikeinks

Had 4 bucks cruising w 2 chasing a doe already. Passed on a good 4x4, he looked nice walking away lol


----------



## Nelsonv

Just stuck a doe.


----------



## Nelsonv

No bucks are following any of these does


----------



## avluey

Back in the stand and like everything except the S wind. Didn't see any deer yesterday evening but got to watch a 40+ turkey battle royale that lasted about 15-20 minutes starting around 5. Right as it was dying down I heard a rush in the freshly cut milo behind me and then a rabbit scream. Turned sound and saw a coyote tossing him around about 25 yards behind me but with a strip of woods between us. He came trotting along the field edge 10 yards away and I could see the rabbit in his mouth. Sucked I didn't have any hope for a shot. Then he cut through the strip I was in and into the CRP about 20 yards down. By the time he cleared the branches he was at 35 yards and moving directly away from me. I let one fly when he was about 40 yards or so and think I nicked his side because he let out a yelp and took off like a shot leaving his dinner behind.


----------



## shaffer88

Just sitting here on south end of some thick bedding on a rub line, hoping mr big swings by scent checkin


----------



## shaffer88

ikeinks said:


> Had 4 bucks cruising w 2 chasing a doe already. Passed on a good 4x4, he looked nice walking away lol


Why is it they always look bigger walking away making you second guess


----------



## Hawkfarm

Fireman. Looks like you found the right spot. That kind of action can get him hooked for life. 

Just had a one horn spike bird dogging the pasture. Before that I had a young 6 cross the pasture going one direction and as soon as he cleared a doe and her fawns crossed 100 yards away from him going the other direction. And a single doe briefly came out of the timber and went back in. Nothing close.


----------



## outdrsman11

Have seen 9-10 does and fawns this morning, a forky and a nice mature 10 pt that was unfortunately all busted up already. Sitting in a blind I put up on fresh cut beans, and now I remember why I don't like deer hunting in ground blinds. Might have to try and move a stand over here if I can make it work. Hoping to see my big boys on their feet ! Here's one of them. He is an absolute tank. I'm estimating him to be 6 or 7 based on the fact that he was a big bodied mature deer 3 years ago when I first saw him and missed a shot at him, from my front porch. Neighbors son shot and wounded him last year and we thought he died over the winter but he showed back up about a month ago. I have a non typical that will push 170-180 on camera but I'd be just as happy to get this old warrior! He was an 8 until last year when he dropped a tine on his right side. Now he's got a huge fork with a flyer on that side and a typical 4 pt side on his left with a kicker. 

Good luck guys! It's starting to heat up


----------



## sleeperls

Had a mature one come in this morning. No shot but was all over a doe that still had her fawn with her.


----------



## RogueMedic87

2 does down. Waiting on big daddy to make a three-fer.


----------



## AT Booner

Sitting on our best farm with my dad and wife, none of us have seen a deer this morning. This place always produces.


----------



## cjac5525

Saw quite a bit of chasing this morning. Unfortunately all were spikes - starting to heat up


----------



## Texasbohunter

Seen a few doe and yearling this morning... Nothing checking or harassing them... Had a great morning yesterday though, saw 5 different bucks check the same scrape but they weren't shooters. Hoping this front coming in a day or two will push into rut overdrive...


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

Great buck KS-Hoyt-Hunter! Very cool rack.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

After hunting all last week and not seeing anything, I took a stroll Thursdsy afternoon to check a bedding area on the other side of the standing corn field. Put up a camera and found a fallen hedge tree for a ground blind. Came in this morning and over the last 3 days got pics of quite a few does and 8 different bucks. 

8:20 this morning a BIG doe walked through, nothing following her. Since then I've had 3 young 8 points walk through, all 3 were just walking casually. None of the 4 deer this morning went by the camera, makes me wonder how many bucks over the last 3 days have come through without getting their picture taken. 

Unfortunately I have to leave for a few hours around 11:15, have to butcher a couple lambs for the freezer. Coming back out for an evening sit then sitting all day tomorrow.


----------



## shadetree

One lone doe is it this morning. Wishing I had another layer on with this wind.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

At first light 2 does and thier fawns came by then about 7:15 I had a big wide mature 10 doing the cutting horse thing on a doe this morning. Then 3 small bucks came down the draw and met them and the 10 spent a out 30 min chasing them away from his doe. Then he pushed the doe east and I saw my opportunity quickly diminish. On the way home seen another big one headed right to where I can hunt another spot but the wind is wrong for it!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Had a small 8 trailing 50 yds behind a doe at 7:00 this am. The buck stopped in a dry creek bed and let out a big snort wheeze! Only 2nd snort wheeze i have heard. Weird, no other buck around.

Had another 8 pointer chasing 2 does at 8:30. No big guys. I am hoping my vaca starting 11-11 will be good

Cool coyote/ rabbit story posted above! Amazing what you can see in the woods.


----------



## REDVANES

Had a good morning finally. Had a small 8 and a fork chase a doe by the stand. 

Look over a few minutes later and here comes my #1 buck flying in from the pasture to my stand location. By the time I got set up he was on me. I raised my bow and he stopped looked in my direction. Drunken by the estrus fumes he kept going... I grunted at him as he hit an opening, ready to let the arrow fly in his direction..... He never stopped. 

I should have yelled at him as I should of known he was too riled up to stop at a mouth grunt....

Then had a 135" 10 come right in and another 3yo 8.

Looking forward to this evening


----------



## ikeinks

I had 9 different bucks this morning. 3 of them were on the same doe. Haha biggest one was 145-150?? Could have shot but gave him a pass for the second morning in a row. 4 does and a fawn. Past 2 mornings freeze and forecasted winds should get the majority of the rest of the leaves off the trees. I don't really have a stand set up for hard south wind so I may be s.o.l for this evening


----------



## aeast236

Slow morning for me. Had a fork stroll through at first light, heard a grunt at around 830, then nothing but squirrels. Looks like a lot of windy south wind days ahead.


----------



## Fireman324

Hawkfarm said:


> Fireman. Looks like you found the right spot. That kind of action can get him hooked for life.
> 
> Just had a one horn spike bird dogging the pasture. Before that I had a young 6 cross the pasture going one direction and as soon as he cleared a doe and her fawns crossed 100 yards away from him going the other direction. And a single doe briefly came out of the timber and went back in. Nothing close.


https://vimeo.com/145055742
Forgot to put this up earlier. This is the two forkies from last night. Hope the quality is good enough. From my iphone 6+


----------



## shaffer88

Ha fireman! iPhone 6+ you mean iPad mini that can make calls


----------



## bsstalker

Saw the big ten this morning I got close to yesterday. Still with a doe. Hope to see them tonight. Got close to two of the bucks that get a pass for next year. GREAT morning.


----------



## Fireman324

shaffer88 said:


> Ha fireman! iPhone 6+ you mean iPad mini that can make calls


No doubt! Nevermind the bare spot in my plot either. They ate a different mix to the dirt and killed it off or ate the roots!! I have been cleaning house all day to get back out tonight without pissing off the wife. Bryce practiced shooting and confirmed using the wrong pin in the heat of the moment last night. So i think we will be heading out soon!


----------



## shaffer88

Good luck, Been sitting all day been kind of slow for this time of year, it's not quite ready. Seen 7-9 doe 2 of which one had a spike tailing her and just now a broken up 8 what would have been a decent buck 140". That hot doe just stopped and peed 8 yds under my stand then sprinted off and lost that buck. Fingers crossed his dad swings by


----------



## BFuchs

Had a decent morning today. Not a lot of close action, but did get to see several bucks and saw some chasing. Around 7:00 I noticed a couple of deer out in the cut milo field, about a 1/4 mile away and real close to the stand I sat in yesterday morning. Got my binoculars on them and it was a big buck and a doe. He wasn't chasing her and she wasn't running, but he would stay around 30 yards behind her and let her eat. Every once in a while he would make a couple big lunges her way, and she would run a few yards. Kept doing that business for nearly an hour. It was awesome to see the steam coming out of his mouth while he was out there, but I was pissed that this didn't happen yesterday when I sat in that stand! Around 8:00 I rattled in a little 3 year old 8 point. He came to me perfect, hung out about 40 yards away from me looking for where the fight was. He wandered off after not finding any action. Around 9:30 saw movement out by the road, about a 1/4 mile away and get my binoculars on it. 2 bucks chasing down a doe, they run into our CRP field and were moving so fast. I've never seen deer move that quick, one of the bucks was a big boy hot on her tail. They disappeared about as quick as they showed up. 

That was about it for my action. Pretty exciting, just wish one of those hot does would have ran past my stand!


----------



## shaffer88

Picked up for a bit about half hour ago. Two buck trailing two separate doe, not hard just very interested. How do you make the time go by? Myself ? I make deer zombie apocalypse stabbing sticks


----------



## avluey

Got into the stand nice and early this morning. One of the few that aren't ideal but work for a S wind, had a doe right under it on Tuesday afternoon with the S wind so gave it a morning try. Funnel that runs generally from N to SSW and the stand is in a small section that runs more SW so the wind blows into the milo field but not too far off the funnel to the N which leads to a large bedding area, but I think older bucks bed further S in this funnel. If the deer stay in the woods I'm OK but the field edge is no good. Of course about 5 minutes before shooting light I hear a door blow not far north of me from the field edge. Branches obstructed so I couldn't see and after another minute of indecision I heard it blow two more times and go into the funnel. Nothing else the rest of the morning and I got discouraged and climbed down around 1045. After I got down the winds shifted to more SE which would have been good for the stand I was just in. Took advantage of that wind to creep over to a usually dry pond in the next finger of woods to the E which runs not too far off the dirt road that only farmers and hunters use. There was still some water in it and the mud around it was absolutely covered in prints of all sorts. I left a camera on it from late NOV through Spring last year and got tons of pics of every sort of animal out here to include lots of wood ducks. I put a camera back on it and decided to set a stand at the far north edge of the finger of woods.

A couple weeks ago I posted pics of the property asking for any thoughts on additional stand locations and I remembered zap thought would be a good place. I have always parked just outside this spot when hunting this side of the farm so hadn't hung one until now. Parked about 1/8 mile further north out of sight and started reviewing old camera pics. Had several pictures of mature bucks heading into the large bedding area N if here coming from this direction within hours of the sun going down. Hadn't correlated it before, but I think there's a great chance mature bucks like to bed either in this funnel along the dirt road or across the road on the neighbors property. I'm cautiously optimistic as the sun starts creeping down, and if I get one I owe you a case of beer zap.


----------



## JWilson90

Fireman324 said:


> https://vimeo.com/145055742
> Forgot to put this up earlier. This is the two forkies from last night. Hope the quality is good enough. From my iphone 6+


Just got the 6s+. Phones are awesome


----------



## shaffer88

Meanwhile neighbor to the south is actually preparing for zombies they have went through about 200 rounds from shotgun to highpower to handgun!! Sheez just hoping what they push heads to me or comes back at dusk


----------



## shaffer88

Let's also know check off black powder


----------



## Fireman324

Well we had deer on the plot earlier than normal and snuck back out and up to our north end morning spot. Been here a while and havent seen anything yet


----------



## hunterhewi

Fireman324 said:


> Well we had deer on the plot earlier than normal and snuck back out and up to our north end morning spot. Been here a while and havent seen anything yet


Deer have been in our plot every evening since the 28th. Hunted last night with nothing showing up. Same so far tonight


----------



## Fireman324

Does anyone know what the cheapest meat there is????


----------



## Fireman324

Deer Nuts! They are under a Buck! [emoji16]


----------



## rob1525

Haven't seen any movement on Ft Riley. Hoping things pickup over the long weekend.


----------



## RogueMedic87

My baby and I conquering 2 of the the 14 deer I saw this morning. Missed a very old buck to seal the deal by misjudging yardage. No chasing noted but seeking is definitely in full force. Get prepared for the next 4 days friends... That's all I have to say.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I think these warmer temps have suppressed a lot of the daytime movement. I'm having to get right up on bedding areas or in bedding areas to see deer in the NE part of the state.


----------



## muliesflatties

The past couple days have been a lot of does with little bucks grouped up. Camera's show a bruiser locked down with a doe from the 4th to yesterday morning. 130 class bucks cruising.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats RogueMedic.

Here's a picture of the buck that walked through the back yard yesterday afternoon at 4:43 pm. I thought he was my target buck because of the split G-2, but he isn't the one I've had up close twice this last week. The buck I've had up close has a split G-2 on the same side as this buck, but my target buck has 5 points on the right side and this one only has four (his brow tine is bent). The buck I drew on is every bit as massive as this one and is wider. I think I'd take either one of them.


----------



## Out

Moved stand and took tonight off


----------



## hunterhewi

Wel the evening got real eventful at last night. Had 2 smaller bucks and 3-4 does skirt around us then had 4 does come out into the plot. The GF got a 30 yard shot at the biggest doe while she stared at my forkhorn decoy. Not 30 seconds after she shot we had the nice old 8 point step out at 15 yards. He stared at the decoy for about 30-40 seconds then bristled up laid his ears back and strolled right up and proceeded to tear the hell out of my decoy! Pretty awesome to see that! Trailed real spotty blood for about 200 yards on her doe. Pulled out and goin to look in the morning. Real spotty dark red, looks like muscle blood with a few bubbles here and there.


----------



## ksgobbler




----------



## 170p&ywhitail

This evening I rattled in an 8pt that was young. Then at last light 60 yds down the fence was a TALL racked buck that had Awesome mass. And behind him was a lil basket racked buck. These first 4 sits I've hunted I have seen more action then I did the whole season last year.


----------



## burns_312

Got one!https://vimeo.com/145088612


----------



## sternbow

^^^^ SMOKED HIM!!!!! Fist pumps.


----------



## Texasbohunter

That's funny...

Finally seeing some rut here in SW Kansas, saw a mature 160 ish deer chasing a doe hard this evening... Never given a shot opportunity but it is looking promising to get right in the next few days...


----------



## wdtorque

Good shot. I don't usually take a quartering too,
But you pulled it off! Awesomeness.


----------



## JWilson90

That video was hilarious burns. Im going to bust it to the stand in the morning. I get off work at 530 then got a 45 minute drive to the stand and then a 15 minute walk. Hoping to b on stand no later than 645. I no it gets light enough to shoot around 615 but i gotta take my chances. Plus its on public instead of one of my prime spots so if i happen to spook something i wont be too upset.


----------



## outdrsman11

Saw a ton of does and fawns tonight with a few forkys and spikes pushing them around. Had the same 3 yr old 8 pt come through that I've seen the last few sits. No mature bucks during daylight but there was some kind of commotion in the timber at dusk! Had to be a big buck because stuff was getting destroyed and there were some heavy footsteps. Sounded somewhat close when I was gettin down with my climber but he never blew or spooked so hopefully I didn't educate him too much. I'm going to give it a rest until Wed at the earliest but probably Thursday after the front rolls in. Thinking it's gotta pick up any day now!!


----------



## bsstalker

Good luck guys. Warmer Temps suck but working during the rut suck worse.


----------



## kda082

Well, warm day but this AM feels good. I've seen a lot of does the past couple days, but no bucks. Things should bust loose this week. Heading to the stand now.


----------



## Nelsonv

Back at it again. I'm not sure why their not cruising or chasing in my part of Kansas but oh well.


----------



## Matte

Took the kids out Sunday morning. Zero action on an area with great deer. The dad of one of the kiddos drove around and he spotted all the action 1/2 mile away in a wheat field 8 bucks and what looked like two hot does. The heat is on the rut is full blown upon us. It just depends where those bucks push a hot doe all night.


----------



## Nelsonv

Not by or around me


----------



## JWilson90

Of work at 530. Drive to my spot. Head to my stand at 620. 3/4 mile walk in. No deer spoked and sit up by 645. Staying til 1030 or later depending on movement.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Sure is warm out


----------



## D-nasty

Driving from Manhattan to Syracuse this morning. Just saw a nice buck bushing a doe. Too far to see exactly how big.


----------



## D-nasty

Above post just outside of Holyrood.

In the last 4 miles I've seen an 8 and a 10, both over 140" following does.


----------



## D-nasty

Another shooter chasing and further down the road a young buck chasing. Just east of great bend.


----------



## koboxerks

Yesterday had a big body maybe 3-3.5 yr old six come by after blind rattling from about 100 yards all the way to 10 yards. He took his time, checking some branches. Pulled back on him at sting 30 yards cause he was waking pretty quick. He came all the way to ten head first straight at me. He got to ten, turned & I couldn't get him to stop for anything to get the shot. Bummed cause it would have been a nice first buck. On to the next one.


----------



## kybeau

Had a ton of activity last night. Bucks coming into the decoy but just a little young.


----------



## shaffer88

2 weeks of work starting today!!!! I hang my head


----------



## JWilson90

Awesome morning so far. About 745 woods went nuts. Deer running everywhere. Had 140" 8 walk by at 20 yards....with no shooting lane. Things got quiet at 830. Haven't seen a deer since then


----------



## kda082

Spike and 3 does so far. No craziness here. Crisp morning, but will be peeling layers pretty soon.


----------



## hunterhewi

This is the old bruiser that strolled through at last light and ruffed up my decoy last night. His body is absolutely enormous. I think hes at least 5.5


----------



## BFuchs

JWilson90 said:


> Awesome morning so far. About 745 woods went nuts. Deer running everywhere. Had 140" 8 walk by at 20 yards....with no shooting lane. Things got quiet at 830. Haven't seen a deer since then


I'm definitely envious of you right now. After watching some chasing activity yesterday, I had a feeling that today would get even better. Keep at it, I had what seemed like a long lull yesterday morning, and then all of a sudden here came more deer chasing.


----------



## Ksbowhunter88

Shot this buck Saturday evening around 5:00 he came in pushing does around then started fighting with another buck! He came in and made a scrape and the rest is history!


----------



## JWilson90

BFuchs said:


> I'm definitely envious of you right now. After watching some chasing activity yesterday, I had a feeling that today would get even better. Keep at it, I had what seemed like a long lull yesterday morning, and then all of a sudden here came more deer chasing.


I'd love to sit all day but I haven't slept since 12 noon yesterday (worked all night) and got to go back in tonite at 530 so I'm heading in to get some rest. I'll b back out braving the storms Wednesday and then Thursday. Hoping to connect one of those 2 days. Should a connected this morning. Had a few slight Windows but didn't didn't want to chance wounding the deer.


----------



## APAsuphan

hunterhewi said:


> View attachment 3191737
> 
> 
> This is the old bruiser that strolled through at last light and ruffed up my decoy last night. His body is absolutely enormous. I think hes at least 5.5


Good luck Sam!


----------



## daltonprosser

Well guys I messed up this weekend.. Had the drop tine 7 buck that I went in to kill and I ranged him at 30 and drew back and he started walking and must have came closer before I shot. Held 30 on him and started pushing and pulling shot broke good and I hit him really high..I backstrapped him.....I got down and ranged back to the tree from where he was when I shot and it was 24. Found 4 drops of blood and my arrow. Theres no doubt in my mind he is still alive. I was pretty discouraged to say the least...


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I've had a action packed morning. Fighting, grunting, bird dogging, and chasing. Probably a dozen deer all the Bucks were small.


----------



## hunterhewi

APAsuphan said:


> Good luck Sam!


Thanks Cody! It was hard not to squeeze off on him at 30 yards. He is old for sure and a mammoth body. Im trying to hold back and let my buddy or his wife from arkansas get a crack at him. He is the biggest on that piece of property so far


----------



## avluey

Sat two different stands yesterday and did not see anything but squirrels and a covey of quail in the cut milo while moving between stands. Pretty disheartening way to wrap up 7.5 days of hunting. Back to work the next three days and hating it. Good luck to everyone going at it and hope it's going nuts on Thursday when I make it back out.


----------



## Nelsonv

Great morning to be in the woods. Bad morning for seeing deer. I think my deer have went completely nocturnal.


----------



## ikeinks

I'm back to work until Wednesday afternoon. Good luck everyone


----------



## KCJayhawk

Hunting the woods this afternoon. Bumped at least one as I walked in. Hopefully they will come back.


----------



## shaffer88

daltonprosser said:


> Well guys I messed up this weekend.. Had the drop tine 7 buck that I went in to kill and I ranged him at 30 and drew back and he started walking and must have came closer before I shot. Held 30 on him and started pushing and pulling shot broke good and I hit him really high..I backstrapped him.....I got down and ranged back to the tree from where he was when I shot and it was 24. Found 4 drops of blood and my arrow. Theres no doubt in my mind he is still alive. I was pretty discouraged to say the least...


Good luck, how slow is your bow that 30 to 24 is more than an inch or two


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Ksbowhunter88 said:


> Shot this buck Saturday evening around 5:00 he came in pushing does around then started fighting with another buck! He came in and made a scrape and the rest is history!
> View attachment 3191753


Nice !


----------



## gcjhawk

Had a turtle come by at ten yards. I passed on him looked like a 3 yr old, he might be a shooter next year.


----------



## Rg176bnc

gcjhawk said:


> Had a turtle come by at ten yards. I passed on him looked like a 3 yr old, he might be a shooter next year.


This is hilarious because it has happened to me in the gray light of the am. I swore there was a monster on top of me lol.


----------



## Nelsonv

In my state of mind right now I'd shot him


----------



## KCJayhawk

Just had a doe bust me. This hasn't been the ideal first couple of sits.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Ksbowhunter88 said:


> Shot this buck Saturday evening around 5:00 he came in pushing does around then started fighting with another buck! He came in and made a scrape and the rest is history!
> View attachment 3191753


Congrats. Nice buck.


----------



## koboxerks

This is the only thing besides squirrels I've seen this afternoon. Looks like it's hunting too. 
Saw one buck earlier this morning coming head first at my at about 100 yards. Something to his right got his attention & he trotted off that way.


----------



## JWilson90

Nice buck ksbowhunter.


----------



## KSNimrod

Well I managed to get it done this morning at 8:15. I had a buck decoy in front of me and around 7:50 had two does running behind a tall grass strip to my west. It looked like something was chasing them but there was no buck to be seen. I hit the grunt call a few times and they stopped, cut through the tall grass and came directly towards me. The fed on some milo for 5 minutes or so and then moved west down a fenceline and out of sight. About 10 minutes later a buck made his way down the exact same path they had traveled with his nose to the ground. He cut across the grass in exactly the same spot and could see my decoy. Unfortunately he wasn't really interested in a fight. He stared for a few minutes with zero signs of aggression and turned to walk off the way the does had gone. I gave him one last good grunt as he walked away and he turned and came back to where I could get a shot. He only made it 50 yards!


----------



## Nelsonv

KSNimrod said:


> Well I managed to get it done this morning at 8:15. I had a buck decoy in front of me and around 7:50 had two does running behind a tall grass strip to my west. It looked like something was chasing them but there was no buck to be seen. I hit the grunt call a few times and they stopped, cut through the tall grass and came directly towards me. The fed on some milo for 5 minutes or so and then moved west down a fenceline and out of sight. About 10 minutes later a buck made his way down the exact same path they had traveled with his nose to the ground. He cut across the grass in exactly the same spot and could see my decoy. Unfortunately he wasn't really interested in a fight. He stared for a few minutes with zero signs of aggression and turned to walk off the way the does had gone. I gave him one last good grunt as he walked away and he turned and came back to where I could get a shot. He only made it 50 yards!


Pic???


----------



## avluey

gcjhawk said:


> Had a turtle come by at ten yards. I passed on him looked like a 3 yr old, he might be a shooter next year.


Haha - haven't seen a turtle from the stand yet. Over the years I've learned to distinguish squirrels so I don't confuse them for deer anymore...it's possums that sound exactly like a deer slowly creeping through the woods.


----------



## KSNimrod

A couple more


----------



## avluey

koboxerks said:


> View attachment 3194881
> 
> This is the only thing besides squirrels I've seen this afternoon. Looks like it's hunting too.
> Saw one buck earlier this morning coming head first at my at about 100 yards. Something to his right got his attention & he trotted off that way.


That looks like a black bear -assuming it's a cat?


----------



## Nelsonv

Nice buck


----------



## BFuchs

Nimrod, congrats on an awesome buck. I love those odd racked dudes! That one is a stud for sure.


----------



## avluey

What a freak Nimrod - congrats!


----------



## KSNimrod

Thanks. He really is a freak! I didn't realize exactly what he had going on until we walked up on him.


----------



## JWilson90

avluey said:


> Haha - haven't seen a turtle from the stand yet. Over the years I've learned to distinguish squirrels so I don't confuse them for deer anymore...it's possums that sound exactly like a deer slowly creeping through the woods.


Thats me. Possums, ***** and other 4 legged critters really sound like deer. Deer is pretty easy to distinguish from squirrels


----------



## Fireman324

Nice buck Nim!


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice bucks nim and ksbow


----------



## Binney59

Great buck Nimrod!! 

I've been hunting Riley County and having a hell of a time seeing anything. I hunted last year and thought I learned a little about how the deer use these properties but apparently not! I've seen 2 bucks in 6 sits. Jumped 2 does scouting a property and that's it. The property I jumped the does from was ripped up with rubs. Hunted it today and didn't see a deer! With the nasty forecast and high winds on Wed I'm not sure if I'll stick around or wave the white flag and surrender! The 2 bucks I saw did not seem to be seeking or in any type of rutting mood. Anyone else hunting Riley Cty? Pulling out my hair with frustration!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Awesome bucks everyone! Yall are knocking down some nice ones!


----------



## bsstalker

Yes great bucks ksbow and ksnim!


----------



## zap

bsstalker said:


> yes great bucks ksbow and ksnim!


x2.


----------



## bsstalker

avluey said:


> Haha - haven't seen a turtle from the stand yet. Over the years I've learned to distinguish squirrels so I don't confuse them for deer anymore...it's possums that sound exactly like a deer slowly creeping through the woods.


^^^Yes! Had a medium sized possum come by yesterday when wind was minimal. Fun watching it sniff around and try to catch bugs. It was on a trail that had plenty of dry leaves on it.


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Well after getting hitched on Saturday I was able to get in the stand Sunday night and today. Sunday passed on a good looking 8 pointer. This morning rattled in a broken up 8 that I passed and then didn't see anything tonight.


----------



## bsstalker

^^^Congrats to the newly weds! Good luck and may the force be with you.


----------



## koboxerks

avluey said:


> That looks like a black bear -assuming it's a cat?


Yup. It couldn't figure my out in my camo but I stood up to glass & it was out of there lol


----------



## KSNimrod

I haven't seen much for full in rut activity here in Saline county? I've only sat a few times but it's been maybe more of a "seeking" phase that I have observed rather than real chasing or lockdown??


----------



## JWilson90

Who is going to brave the winds Wednesday


----------



## ksgobbler

jwilson90 said:


> who is going to brave the storms/tornadoes wednesday


fify


----------



## Nelsonv

I'm braving the winds


----------



## AintNoGriz

Ill have to brave the winds, its my first day of vacation. It will be nasty.

Very cool buck Nimrod!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

That's a cool buck ! Nimrod


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I only saw 2 yotes this evening and they never gave me a shot.


----------



## my3sons

Shot this decent muley Saturday morning. I missed a big one Thursday night that would probably been 28" wide. Spotted this one in a draw first thing and put a stalk on him. He allowed me to get a 20 yard shot so couldn't pass up. Now I can help my 2 sons that bow hunt to get there's that really more exciting for me. Have seen some big deer so maybe they can connect.


----------



## RyanH

How's this weekend and next week looking? I'm hoping to be in Kansas Saturday and hunt for a week!


----------



## RyanH

my3sons said:


> Shot this decent muley Saturday morning. I missed a big one Thursday night that would probably been 28" wide. Spotted this one in a draw first thing and put a stalk on him. He allowed me to get a 20 yard shot so couldn't pass up. Now I can help my 2 sons that bow hunt to get there's that really more exciting for me. Have seen some big deer so maybe they can connect.
> View attachment 3196785


Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## my3sons

Thanks RyanH, you should be hitting the rut in full force at least on my end of the state. Opening weekend of pheasant season is usually good as deer are being pushed out of fields and draws and are on the move.


----------



## b2sandshee

my3sons said:


> Shot this decent muley Saturday morning. I missed a big one Thursday night that would probably been 28" wide. Spotted this one in a draw first thing and put a stalk on him. He allowed me to get a 20 yard shot so couldn't pass up. Now I can help my 2 sons that bow hunt to get there's that really more exciting for me. Have seen some big deer so maybe they can connect.
> View attachment 3196785
> View attachment 3196793


Nice muley! Congrats!


----------



## kansasboi

Awesome bucks guys! nimrod I love that freaky dude! Might stay in town Wednesday an try to catch my blinds as they tumble by, we will see what this front stirrs up.


----------



## JWilson90

Looks like I wont be the only crazy person in a tree Wednesday. Probably be a slow day but i have a stand close to bedding and deep in the timber so hopefully that helps.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

KSnimrod great buck! Very cool rack.


----------



## Kick them up

Headed to hunt the saline river out North of Hays. Hunted NE KS and only saw small bucks chasing does for the last 3 days. Morning activity better than evenings so far.


----------



## Pittstate23

KSNimrod said:


> Well I managed to get it done this morning at 8:15. I had a buck decoy in front of me and around 7:50 had two does running behind a tall grass strip to my west. It looked like something was chasing them but there was no buck to be seen. I hit the grunt call a few times and they stopped, cut through the tall grass and came directly towards me. The fed on some milo for 5 minutes or so and then moved west down a fenceline and out of sight. About 10 minutes later a buck made his way down the exact same path they had traveled with his nose to the ground. He cut across the grass in exactly the same spot and could see my decoy. Unfortunately he wasn't really interested in a fight. He stared for a few minutes with zero signs of aggression and turned to walk off the way the does had gone. I gave him one last good grunt as he walked away and he turned and came back to where I could get a shot. He only made it 50 yards!


Dude that buck is insane!

If his right side matched his left, I'd have to think he'd be making a run at the top 10 ks typical whitetail of all time in the states books. I think 191 is the #1.


----------



## Nelsonv

Back at it swaying in the breeze. My buddy already has deer under his stand. Better start than yesterday.


----------



## Basinboy

I've been at it every morning and evening since 6th and there's not much happening in Washington county. No chasing no seaking. Does with yearlings. Hunted with the decoy a few hunts, only does came to it. I had a nice 8 work a scrape 10 yards from me before daylight Saturday morning. I had a Trailcam there in video mode. I'm going to brace the winds tomorrow. Good luck to all and congrats to those who have tagged out


----------



## Out

there still isnt much where i been hunting near tuttle and milford lake, unless some seen diff.


----------



## Nelsonv

Same here 20 minutes north of El Dorado. Seen no chasing at all. Hardly any movement period except for Saturday.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I'm in Osage County and they are moving, chasing, grunting right now. Need to be in or near bedding areas.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Starting to second guess some of my decisions to pass on decent bucks.


----------



## ksgobbler

Took the daughter to school again today. Had a nice rut crazed monster cross the road in front of the truck. Seeing a lot of deer up and moving


----------



## Out

yes i moved my stand where i shot my good buck last year its smack dab in bedding area..i know but my intrance and exit is mint, i can sneak in with out busting them...its been few days ill be in it come thrusday morning


----------



## reed4343

Awesome deer



KSNimrod said:


> A couple more


----------



## RogueMedic87

Just had a monster pushing 2 does. Grunted to get him turned around and he circled downwind of me. [emoji24]


----------



## AintNoGriz

keep up the reports....I am checking this several times/day to getting ready for tomorrow and the rest of the week!!!!

Guys, I am seriously concerned about the tornado winds they are forcasting for tomorrow..................Anyone ever had any luck in strong winds?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

PK_IN_KC said:


> I think these warmer temps have suppressed a lot of the daytime movement. I'm having to get right up on bedding areas or in bedding areas to see deer in the NE part of the state.


That's what I've had to do. I found a good spot hugged up close to a bedding area, lots of bucks on camera over a 3 day period and passed 3 young 8 points the only morning I sat there. Problem is I can't sit there with any kind of an east wind, and that's what we've had. At work today through Saturday, then off for 11 more days to hunt. Long range forecast says west winds will be here by then, fingers crossed they are correct.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> keep up the reports....I am checking this several times/day to getting ready for tomorrow and the rest of the week!!!!
> 
> Guys, I am seriously concerned about the tornado winds they are forcasting for tomorrow..................Anyone ever had any luck in strong winds?


They are talking 65-75 MPH winds and possible tornadoes, I have never hunted in winds like that but I would think things would slow down. I've hunted out in the western part of the state with 40mph winds gusting up to 65 and it didn't slow deer movement so who knows.


----------



## JWilson90

AintNoGriz said:


> keep up the reports....I am checking this several times/day to getting ready for tomorrow and the rest of the week!!!!
> 
> Guys, I am seriously concerned about the tornado winds they are forcasting for tomorrow..................Anyone ever had any luck in strong winds?


No tornadic winds in my areas but will b blowing 20-30. Never hunting in wind like that. Everything I've read says they will still move but will move close to bedding and not out in the open. Gonna do my own research tomoro and just HUNT


----------



## bsstalker

Hope yall are on the ground or strapped to some massive trees! Good luck! Strong winds never stopped me from eating or chasing good looking/smelling women! Lmao


----------



## bsstalker

It would be a good time for spot and stalk, thsee high of winds a guy could get pretty aggressive and not half to worry as much crunching leaves or snapping twigs


----------



## Hawkfarm

Hunted in 20-30 mph winds this time of year and the bucks still moved from bedding area to bedding area. But they tended to use the lowlands along the creeks and protected funnels. Never hunted winds above 30 - too hard for me to hang onto a bow and the tree at the same time.


----------



## tacklebox80

Nelsonv said:


> Same here 20 minutes north of El Dorado. Seen no chasing at all. Hardly any movement period except for Saturday.


20 N of El Dorado? Where are ya?


----------



## avluey

Got this pic last week at a not overly used water hole. The time is right but didn't set Am/PM right so this is actually about 15 minutes before last shooting light. Got excited for a second until I saw he was missing his entire left side. Pretty tall 2s and 3s though tough to say how long his mains are. If he was complete I'd shoot him in a heartbeat.


----------



## avluey

I'm only seeing forecast winds for tomorrow up to the low 30s in my hunting area. Probably won't make it out in time anyway so no tough choice to make.


----------



## hunterhewi

Pretty excited hunter right now! Got permission to hunt the entire section of ground that i grew up on and my dad used to farm. The farmer said i could hunt it this week, im goin to try to get him to let me hunt it some more! Pretty excited as i know the caliber of bucks that used to be over there. I havent set foot there in almost 12 years!


----------



## shadetree

Strap yourself in the tree and hold on to your cap. Never had much luck seeing anything except in close cover when it is like that.


----------



## MBaboon

Rut? Only rut I'm aware of its the one I'm in. Hunted in some form since last Thursday public land Marion County. Only 2 does from a distance seem in that time. Thats a couple all day sits too. These are my go to spots. Bumped a few scouting new spots as well. Seen some action from road on the way up a couple mornings ago. And sign has really opened up this last week too. 

I'm really jones'n for that adrenaline rush and killer instinct feeling when a deer is in range. Congrats to those who've put one down. Good luck everyone else.


----------



## Nelsonv

Well back in the stand again in 75 degree temps and a 20+ mph wind. So far it has been beyond dead in my part of Marrion County. Maybe just maybe this front will change something. Can't get worse. I can't see less than 0 deer!!


----------



## KSNimrod

Good luck guys! My buddy just texted from the stand and had a double drop buck walk through the timber headed north and didn't respond at all to his calls!


----------



## Coyotehawk

Any reports from Southeast Kansas? I been up in the Northeast part of the state the last four days but will be home tonight and back in the saddle tomorrow. Planning on getting in the stand early as long as the weather doesn't force me to change my plans.


----------



## kspseshooter

Saw another big 10 locked down on my way home from work. Douglas county


----------



## JWilson90

Coyotehawk said:


> Any reports from Southeast Kansas? I been up in the Northeast part of the state the last four days but will be home tonight and back in the saddle tomorrow. Planning on getting in the stand early as long as the weather doesn't force me to change my plans.


Sat yesterday. Had good action til 830 then went dead. Left at 10. Windy as all get out tomorrow. But still going to give it a shot. Thursday looks good all day. Same for the weekend. Good luck buddy.


----------



## ikeinks

Headed back out tomorrow through Saturday. Buddy of mine had an injured buck that had a snapped leg it appeared so he put it out of its misery this morning. I told him that it was the right call, even though he has 4-5 over 150 on camera. Good luck and stay safe tomorrow in the wind, my new harness comes in tomorrow so I should be good


----------



## shaffer88

Coyotehawk said:


> Any reports from Southeast Kansas? I been up in the Northeast part of the state the last four days but will be home tonight and back in the saddle tomorrow. Planning on getting in the stand early as long as the weather doesn't force me to change my plans.


They were moving well on sun. With this weather stay close to the thick stuff


----------



## ksgobbler

Watched a doe at the feeder from the new house tonight. She kept looking into the timber to the south and I was just waiting for monster buck to appear but he never did.


----------



## aeast236

I'm thinking we are having a trickle rut. Nothing I'm seeing or hearing on here is the same and seems to change back and forth day to day. Still seeing does in small groups, bucks paired up, had a busted up 10 pushing a yearling doe in front of me tonight. Strange rut patterns so far across the board.


----------



## Hawkfarm

ikeinks said:


> Headed back out tomorrow through Saturday. Buddy of mine had an injured buck that had a snapped leg it appeared so he put it out of its misery this morning. I told him that it was the right call, even though he has 4-5 over 150 on camera. Good luck and stay safe tomorrow in the wind, my new harness comes in tomorrow so I should be good


Wouldn't disagree with putting it down. Ten years or so ago I had a doe that broke her left front leg in what would be your mid thigh. Just dangling as she hobbled on three legs. She disappeared for about six weeks and then Reappeared with a healed, but slightly crooked leg. And she still had her fawn with her. She was around for 3-4 more years before she and her then last fawn didn't show up after gun season. Convinced me just how tuff they are.


----------



## ikeinks

Hawkfarm said:


> Wouldn't disagree with putting it down. Ten years or so ago I had a doe that broke her left front leg in what would be your mid thigh. Just dangling as she hobbled on three legs. She disappeared for about six weeks and then Reappeared with a healed, but slightly crooked leg. And she still had her fawn with her. She was around for 3-4 more years before she and her then last fawn didn't show up after gun season. Convinced me just how tuff they are.


Yeah I agree. I didn't clarify, he tagged it and everything. It was a decent 5x5 but had good potential. They are very tough! I have a doe that is on 3 legs also, haven't seen her yet on the hoof this year besides trail cam


----------



## sternbow

The buck I shot this year had a broken leg that healed. He had a huge mass of bone where it broke. Amazing how they survive something like that.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I've seen the same 3 legged buck on the farm I hunt since 2012... he's never grown into anything but he's still alive. 

I start hunting Thursday and going thru Monday... then back at it before Thanksgiving if necessary. I don't think it's so much of a trickle rut as it is the temps have them moving more at night. My buddy killed a 180 class Sunday morning when it was still cool... same deer was on camera the morning of the 6th after the cool shot came thru... says he hasn't had much activity last 2 days trying to fill some doe tags.


----------



## zap

aeast236 said:


> I'm thinking we are having a trickle rut. Nothing I'm seeing or hearing on here is the same and seems to change back and forth day to day. Still seeing does in small groups, bucks paired up, had a busted up 10 pushing a yearling doe in front of me tonight. Strange rut patterns so far across the board.


Yup and do not forget nocturnal, its hot daytime.


----------



## weshawk5

Fri morn should hopefully be good.


----------



## aeast236

weshawk5 said:


> Fri morn should hopefully be good.


The way it's going now and what I've been seeing I'd roll my dice on any day (except tomorrow where I'm more worried that the tree I would be in would fall rather than just falling myself). I think the deer are as confused as I am lol.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Hopefully there will be a little movement after the weather moves out late tomorrow morning. I'm not gonna be able to get in the stand before sunrise but I'm definately gonna crawl in by 830 or so and see if anything moves after the rain moves out. Still gonna be windy all day but as my pa always said, you'll never see them if you're not in the tree.


----------



## weshawk5

I'm gonna try to get out early tomorrow where I hunt around Salina and hunt till noon or so then pack up and head up to around Jamestown to hunt some spots I've got around there for a couple days. Off work wed-mon so may as well take advantage of it.


----------



## buckbowhunter1

Who's braving the wind this morning? Headed to the tree hoping it hasn't blown away yet. Good luck fellas.


----------



## Nelsonv

Headed that way now


----------



## Nelsonv

This stand is like riding a bull


----------



## 09blackonblack

I'm ground hunting today. Just driving is like riding a bull lol. But I found out the neighbor shot my #1 hitlist


----------



## Nelsonv

I left the video camera in the camper. That's a sure fire way to see some deer. The winds only at 25mph right now. I did this same hunting in NW Oklahoma once except those 30 mph winds were from the north and it was 2 degrees outside. That was chilly!!!


----------



## Coyotehawk

Any movement yet?

ETA. Dang it. Was setting in the driveway getting ready to drop my kids off at daycare when I posted the initial post. Not even 2 minutes later I'm drivin down the highway and look over to the field in the north and there's a real good lookin buck bout 60 yards off the highway. I didn't see the three doe he had in front of him though that was running across the road. I bout got me some meet with the bumper. This was on a piece of public huntin too.


----------



## Nelsonv

Just me swaying a foot side to side


----------



## RogueMedic87

Be careful today guys. Don't wanna read about any of you in the news tomorrow, or see you today if your in Pottawatomie County (Paramedic). I'm going back to work until Saturday. Hopefully it will give me time to clear my head and heal my body!


----------



## JWilson90

I slept past my alarm. Just now heading out. Gonna try some still hunting today. Get real close to the bedding and see what happens


----------



## HAPPY DAD

We hunted from the 26th of October until Nov 10th and it pretty much sucked as a whole.

I personally had a decent trip and seen deer every sit. I realize some of those were the same deer over and over.

We have one shooter on camera as opposed to about a dozen last year. 

Very weird year for us. Even the cool 32 degree mornings were small bucks just easing along and the does all by themselves.


----------



## Basinboy

I'm on stand and have not seen a deer other than the 3 when walking in with the light. 
I sat all day yesterday except for an hour to move my stand and only saw a big dos with two yearlings. Sure hope this front makes the bucks move. 
Good luck everyone


----------



## Txag02

I'm in. No deer so far.


----------



## weshawk5

Nothing for me...


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I've slept in and wondering if I should have made it out. This afternoon looks worse.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Days like today are the reason I make a few natural ground blinds, hard to make an accurate shot when you are getting tossed around in a tree like you're on a rollercoaster. Good luck today fellas.


----------



## BowhunterBond

I'm close to Erie and haven't had movement this morning or yesterday evening, sure hoping it changes soon


----------



## shaffer88

Daddy daycare reporting in. Can't hunt so we drive and we have found first roadkill in our area small buck but it's means one thing! It means I more frustrated I'm too cheap to pay for daycare and I could be hunting


----------



## JWilson90

shaffer88 said:


> Daddy daycare reporting in. Can't hunt so we drive and we have found first roadkill in our area small buck but it's means one thing! It means I more frustrated I'm too cheap to pay for daycare and I could be hunting


Same boat your in. Luckily my mom was off today to keep the little one.


----------



## hunterhewi

JWilson90 said:


> Same boat your in. Luckily my mom was off today to keep the little one.


Dont feel bad boys. Ibe been watchin the 3 munchkins the last couple days. Headed to the farm this afternoon though! Hunting thurs-at least sunday, maybe longer lol


----------



## 09blackonblack

I just got to some public ground where I shot my first deer with a bow.... Hopefully I can shoot another


----------



## Coyotehawk

Finally made it in the stand. Swirling winds where I'm at so can't really play the wind game. Put some vs-1 down on my way in so we'll see if I have any luck with that. I'm in a pretty solid tree with my climber so I'm not swayin too bad really. Seen a small doe in one of my other fields that I hunt on the way in but nothing when I got to the place I'm hunting today.


----------



## NYyotekiller

All I've seen today is a little 4 point cruising. I'm hoping the 150" eight point I missed Monday morning decides to walk by. 

It's not too windy yet near Glen Elder where I'm hunting.


----------



## JWilson90

https://vimeo.com/145398664

Since I got up late k was rushing around to get to the tree and forgot my harness so I just decided to sit at the base of the tree then she walked by @ 8 yards.


----------



## JWilson90

4 bucks one doe. One buck was a shooter


----------



## Nelsonv

Nice video


----------



## hunterhewi

09blackonblack said:


> I just got to some public ground where I shot my first deer with a bow.... Hopefully I can shoot another


Good luck Travis


----------



## kda082

Success in NE KS. Had this guy come in at 535 last night. I'm right by bedding areas. I'm a 3 y/o 10 pt magnet and can't refrain from pulling the trigger.


----------



## ikeinks

Tid bit windy today eh. Keeps the drive back interesting.


----------



## JWilson90

kda082 said:


> Success in NE KS. Had this guy come in at 535 last night. I'm right by bedding areas. I'm a 3 y/o 10 pt magnet and can't refrain from pulling the trigger.
> View attachment 3205329


Congrats. Nice buck


----------



## Spencer

Well I slept in this morning. Been at it since last Thursday. Got a buck big enough on camera that he is haunting me. Double and triple thinking everything I do. Lol. Trying to decide if braving the winds today is a good idea or not.


----------



## JWilson90

Spencer said:


> Well I slept in this morning. Been at it since last Thursday. Got a buck big enough on camera that he is haunting me. Double and triple thinking everything I do. Lol. Trying to decide if braving the winds today is a good idea or not.


Got the same situation. Got a stud but he don't move in daylight. I'd love to hold out for him but I just don't see it happening so I've decided that the first mature Buck I see is getting an arrow.


----------



## Spencer

The one day I talked myself out of hunting this stand because the wind was wrong he was there at 530. With the last 12 days or so of activity I've seen out there I'm leaning towards him being on lockdown right now. But, I've got a good stand tucked right into bedding. I think he's pretty close to there.


----------



## Spencer

And for me, it's him or I'm eating tag soup this year.


----------



## JWilson90

The property I'm gets pics of the big one I'm after is just maybe 90 acres with 20 acres of timber and the rest is beans. I know he's bedding in 2-300 contiguous acre of timber north of me and only come to where I can hunt to feed. Most likely meaning I'll never get a shot at him. If I was in your situation I would likely hold out as well. Good luck getting him spencer


----------



## JWilson90

Wind is really picking up and seems to have suppressed movement. Only one doe the last hour. Compared to 6 deer between 8-930


----------



## Spencer

Thanks. I'm thinking I'm braving the winds. I'm dreading checking the card when I get there. I'm sure he was out from 7 to 9. Lol.


----------



## sleeperls

Man it came alive in my area last night and this morning. Shot this little 9.


----------



## kda082

Heck of a 9. Congrats!


----------



## JWilson90

I'm thinking of taking this evening off. That wind is brutal.


----------



## dxtrc

My hat is way off to all of you that are braving this weather! I'm watching snow whip across the fields at 45mph... It's been an interesting week out here. Seen something different everyday from button heads and big bucks chasing to big bucks grouped up and and no sign of rut. Two more days and the weather is finally going to be cold! I know I'm an out of stater and this is my first trip to this state, but I just want to comment on how friendly and hospitable everyone's been out here! Thank you to all for letting us get to experience this amazing place! It's been an incredible trip and I haven't even drawn back yet!


----------



## Basinboy

I saw one deer a little spike at 9:30. I bailed at 10, going to wait for the wind to switch to the west then climb up in another stand. 
Tomorrow should be good!


----------



## BFuchs

Well, I decided to go ahead and take off work on Friday to go hunt. That below freezing morning low just looks too good to pass up! Now I am torn though on which stand to hunt. Looks like we are forecasted for a north wind. I have a new stand that I have not sat yet at all, that is close to a bedding area. This stand is perfect for a northwest wind, but will work okay in a north wind. I have another stand that is on the edge of a cut milo field. It sits between a thick CRP field and the cut milo. This stand is perfect for any kind of north or northeast wind. I am torn because when I hunted on Sunday morning, I watched in agony from about 400 yards away as a big unknown buck stood on guard over a doe in the cut milo about 50 yards away from the stand I have overlooking that field. They were out there for about an hour early Sunday morning. Do I go out Friday morning hoping that something similar to that happens again? Or go sit the new stand tucked back closer to a doe bedding area?


----------



## BFuchs

Well crap. I just checked the weather again for Friday, and now they are saying the wind is going to start out of the WNW and switch to SSW by 9:00. That kind of puts a kink in any of my previously laid plans. But, I guess the question remains, would you guys hunt close to where you saw activity last time or go with a new game plan and hunt closer to bedding areas?


----------



## RogueMedic87

BFuchs said:


> Well, I decided to go ahead and take off work on Friday to go hunt. That below freezing morning low just looks too good to pass up! Now I am torn though on which stand to hunt. Looks like we are forecasted for a north wind. I have a new stand that I have not sat yet at all, that is close to a bedding area. This stand is perfect for a northwest wind, but will work okay in a north wind. I have another stand that is on the edge of a cut milo field. It sits between a thick CRP field and the cut milo. This stand is perfect for any kind of north or northeast wind. I am torn because when I hunted on Sunday morning, I watched in agony from about 400 yards away as a big unknown buck stood on guard over a doe in the cut milo about 50 yards away from the stand I have overlooking that field. They were out there for about an hour early Sunday morning. Do I go out Friday morning hoping that something similar to that happens again? Or go sit the new stand tucked back closer to a doe bedding area?


I'd bet on bedding area over a single lockdown choice any day. Good luck!


----------



## Spencer

Well I think I made a good decision.


----------



## Spencer

Just seen this stud chasing a doe at noon off I-35


----------



## Hawkfarm

sleeperls said:


> Man it came alive in my area last night and this morning. Shot this little 9.


We should all see "little nines" like that one. Congrats.


----------



## BFuchs

RogueMedic87 said:


> I'd bet on bedding area over a single lockdown choice any day. Good luck!


This is kind of what I was thinking, but it's just tough to get that image of that buck & doe out of my head! Thank you for your input.


----------



## burns_312

Shot one yesterday afternoon. Got in my stand at 3:26 and was changing out a broad head that was full of possum innards from a couple nights ago when he came walking from the east. Finished screwing in the broad head, knocked an arrow and waited until he got behind a small group of trees as I had no face mask on. With each step he was getting closer to catching my wind so I quickly threw on my face mask, grabbed my bow and grunted at him. He came walking straight through the group of trees and started nosing a tree branch above a rub broadside at 15 yards at 3:29. He lunged forward at the shot and I knew I hit him back. He walked off into some evergreens 25 yards downwind and I lost sight of him. Waited about an hour in the stand and quietly went to my vehicle. About 5:15 I made the decision to try and get back in and see if I could find any good blood. As it was fairly calm, I decided to work my way towards his last known location from downwind, stopping to glass and listen every few steps. I didn't see or hear any sign of him so I decided to walk to where I'd seen him enter the evergreens. He was piled up right there, 25 yards from my stand. He's not the biggest in the woods, but he's a heavy mature deer and one I'm glad to have had the opportunity to shoot.


----------



## hunterhewi

dxtrc said:


> My hat is way off to all of you that are braving this weather! I'm watching snow whip across the fields at 45mph... It's been an interesting week out here. Seen something different everyday from button heads and big bucks chasing to big bucks grouped up and and no sign of rut. Two more days and the weather is finally going to be cold! I know I'm an out of stater and this is my first trip to this state, but I just want to comment on how friendly and hospitable everyone's been out here! Thank you to all for letting us get to experience this amazing place! It's been an incredible trip and I haven't even drawn back yet!


Good luck! Most folks out here are very nice and welcoming if you do your part and hunt like you are supposed to! Hope you can shoot a good one on your first trip!


----------



## AdamFuchs

My hat is off to anyone in the stand today, this wind is wicked! I wouldn't last 10 minutes in any of my cedar tree stands. I bet there bent over sideways today


----------



## BFuchs

Burns, that is a STUD! Heck yeah you should be proud of that one. Congrats!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Spencer said:


> Well I think I made a good decision.


Choot eem! [emoji3]


----------



## RogueMedic87

burns_312 said:


> Shot one yesterday afternoon. Got in my stand at 3:26 and was changing out a broad head that was full of possum innards from a couple nights ago when he came walking from the east. Finished screwing in the broad head, knocked an arrow and waited until he got behind a small group of trees as I had no face mask on. With each step he was getting closer to catching my wind so I quickly threw on my face mask, grabbed my bow and grunted at him. He came walking straight through the group of trees and started nosing a tree branch above a rub broadside at 15 yards at 3:29. He lunged forward at the shot and I knew I hit him back. He walked off into some evergreens 25 yards downwind and I lost sight of him. Waited about an hour in the stand and quietly went to my vehicle. About 5:15 I made the decision to try and get back in and see if I could find any good blood. As it was fairly calm, I decided to work my way towards his last known location from downwind, stopping to glass and listen every few steps. I didn't see or hear any sign of him so I decided to walk to where I'd seen him enter the evergreens. He was piled up right there, 25 yards from my stand. He's not the biggest in the woods, but he's a heavy mature deer and one I'm glad to have had the opportunity to shoot.


What a stud! Nicely done! Great story too. Let's see some more guys! You're all making me feel bad for not calling in sick!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

sleeperls said:


> Man it came alive in my area last night and this morning. Shot this little 9.


He's not that little buddy! Congrats!


----------



## ikeinks

I wish this rain would turn to snow. I didn't bring rain gear


----------



## JWilson90

ikeinks said:


> I wish this rain would turn to snow. I didn't bring rain gear


Seeing much?


----------



## shaffer88

Man o man glad I'm still on kid duty!! This wind is gusting in mid forties steady 25/30


----------



## Out

ill be back at it in morning..moved my stand closer to bedding area hopfully the aggressive move will pay off


----------



## ksgobbler

Wind blew a tree down in my parents yard. Big locust tree. Also some big fires going. Neighbors didn't get their bon fire from last weekend put out. It rekindled today but luckily a bean field to the north that had little to no cover in it.

Went and checked on my place. Wind has blown a bunch of corn off the feeder plate and onto the ground. My camera card is probably full of stake shaking pictures. Need to go swap cards tomorrow.

Oh saw lots different people hunting FHNWR. Nobody having much luck. A bunch of them were crossbow guys, and several of them were first timers so I believe another member has said it would increase the demand for OOS tags. In my small survey size it sure has.


----------



## Nelsonv

Well we didn't hunt tonight due to winds. Did drove around the roads from 3 to dark. About 40 miles later and only saw 5 doe and no bucks around.


----------



## zap

Got down in a drainage out of the wind for the evening. Had a small buck at 8 yards from a low stand set. Public ground.
I set up in a saddle about 100 yards from the top of the drainage.


----------



## RogueMedic87

zap said:


> Got down in a drainage out of the wind for the evening. Had a small buck at 8 yards from a low stand set. Public ground.
> I set up in a saddle about 100 yards from the top of the drainage.


Nice setup Marty.


----------



## zap

Thanks.

Its pretty nest to be so low and have deer walk past close oblivious to your presence.

It was a great shot angle and range.....Too bad it was not a doe. 

I stood right behind the walnut tree. Cedar thicket 10 yards behind me for backcover.


----------



## MBaboon

Finally some action tonight after a week straight of nothing. Had a show go inside of 10 yds of me. Dink buck chasing a doe and eventually joined by a shooter, for me buck, probably a 130 inch 8 pt. They passed by me twice inside of 10 yds in a full blown chase. Grunted even yelled trying to get them to stop. They were oblivious. I was on the ground too! 

Walking out at dusk saw 5 deer in the adjacent bean field. Another shooter buck, 1 smaller buck, 1 doe and two other unknown deer. I crouched in tree line about 150 yds out. They were down wind of me but didn't seem to care. Needing to exit where they were I was stuck. I hit the grunt and did a snort wheeze hoping to scatter the does. Well the bigger buck charged closing the distance to about 75 yds. I'm passed shooting light. Oh man I didn't know what I was going to do. Luckily the doe darted off and the rest followed. Most excitement I've ever had in one hunt.

Public land Marion County. I'll be back there tomorrow hoping to put a tag on something. Glad I went out despite the wind and bad luck so far.


----------



## zap

^nice!


----------



## kybeau

zap said:


> Got down in a drainage out of the wind for the evening. Had a small buck at 8 yards from a low stand set. Public ground.
> I set up in a saddle about 100 yards from the top of the drainage.


Where is your safety harness?


----------



## AintNoGriz

First day of vaca was a complete bust. Saw zero deer and was on stand all day. The winds were the worst ithink i have ever hunted in. Almost packed up a couple times but talked myself out of it, wish i would have just gone home. 

Tomorrow brings a new day and a different spot.


----------



## Stick Chucker

Wind was nuts today for sure!


----------



## Coyotehawk

I crawled down about 1130. Seen the temp hit 77, combined with the wind and I said ta hell with this. Deer are bedded down and I need to swap memory cards in cameras so I took the rest of the afternoon and swapped cards in my cameras in the field. Got a few nice new bucks in some of my other locations. Might try to hunt them later this week and this weekend. Spot i'm hunting now has my massive main fram 8 that I want on my wall but he has been MIA for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## ikeinks

JWilson90 said:


> Seeing much?


Pretty slow to start but once the moisture stopped they came out. 5 bucks chasing the same doe (never seen anything like it) and then 2 other bigger bucks (one was the one who is very tempting) try to bump another doe. I got early because of the swirling winds, I got winded a couple times.


----------



## mdnabors

I hope to contribute to the thread in a few days. My crew and I get to our SEK lease Friday the 13th and hunt till the following Sunday the 22nd. Looks like mid week will be pushing a front thru with some rain and cooler temps. We've always had more rutting activity this next week of November than the current one. Hoping we hit it right again this year. I'll try to keep status updates on here. Considered a live thread but the cell service is always spotty so maybe not a good idea. Just ready to be in the great state of Kansas! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## avluey

Driving the 2+ hours to my farm this morning. Been on the road over an hour and haven't seen a single deer along the road so far.


----------



## shaffer88

Sadly I can't answer for another 10 days


----------



## JWilson90

shaffer88 said:


> View attachment 3210753
> 
> Sadly I can't answer for another 10 days


Lol I'll take it for you.


----------



## zap

kybeau said:


> Where is your safety harness?


On me.


----------



## JWilson90

Should b a good day. Front pushing in. High pressure. Cold temps. It's got the making for a killing day for some


----------



## hunterhewi

In an actual stand for the first time all season. NW wind is blowin pretty good, love the chill in the air! Had 2 sets of eyes not 25 yards from my stand as i was walkin in. I think they were yotes but couldnt tell. If they were deer then they never blew out of there. Just casually turned and mosied off


----------



## hunterhewi

Good time for a hot cup of coffee and a beautiful sunrise! Good luck all my fellow kansans


----------



## ikeinks

Saw a shooter by the road and skylighted a doe w a shooter walking in. I kept my pace and they stood there and watched


----------



## Cookie1125

Climbing into the stand this morning someone hit a deer just north of me on the highway. Hope no one is hurt and hopefully all the cars stopped up there don't slow the deer down


----------



## Out

took this morning off have intel sunday hunt...going to shoot my new bow today may take it out tonight


----------



## Nelsonv

Sadly I have cooler weather with the same results.....nothing moving yet!!


----------



## hunterhewi

No deer moving yet here. Had a yote at 70 yards! Time to start haulin the greyhounds!!!


----------



## JWilson90

Had a small buck run a doe by. Then another small buck cruising the timber


----------



## Fireman324

mdnabors said:


> I hope to contribute to the thread in a few days. My crew and I get to our SEK lease Friday the 13th and hunt till the following Sunday the 22nd. Looks like mid week will be pushing a front thru with some rain and cooler temps. We've always had more rutting activity this next week of November than the current one. Hoping we hit it right again this year. I'll try to keep status updates on here. Considered a live thread but the cell service is always spotty so maybe not a good idea. Just ready to be in the great state of Kansas! Good luck to everyone.


You hitn it almost perfect I think.. Maybe a couple days behind but I took my vaction at the same time but twice as long. Might even try to sneak outa work little early and put my son on another one! He botched his first shot by pure accident... Btw im in SEK also. Where abouts do u have a lease?


----------



## Dixie07

This buck was hit by a car this morning. I got a salvage tag for it. It was hit in Coffey County. Here is to hoping I can shoot one with my bow of that size!


----------



## outdrsman11

Slow for me so far. Doe and a fawn is all. Sitting in timber about 12 yards inside of fresh cut beans. Can see a ways into neighbors CRP and haven't seen anything moving. Hopefully they get going soon. Can't sit all day like I'd hoped. You know what, those hand warmers don't do much good when you leave them in the garage !! Dang it. Good luck guys


----------



## Coyotehawk

Dixie07 said:


> This buck was hit by a car this morning. I got a salvage tag for it. It was hit in Coffey County. Here is to hoping I can shoot one with my bow of that size!
> 
> View attachment 3211353


Ol boy must be drinkin the Wolf Creek water.


----------



## avluey

Back at it after 3 days back at work...unfortunately same story so far, no movement. Sitting in a ground blind off the corner of a milo field that was cut last week. Timber and bedding to my right, hopefully a buck comes chasing a doe out of there this morning. Winds are much lighter than predicted so far, wishing I'd have gone up in a stand over watching CRP in the middle of the farm.


----------



## JWilson90

I've seen 3 scrap bucks and a like 8 does. No shootervyet


----------



## cunninghamww

Bucks on their feet this am, couple dinks and a good 3 y old. Glad for the shift in weather, was getting sick of south winds.


----------



## BigDeer

You guys in KS, has the wind blown through or is it still Hurricane level?


----------



## weshawk5

4 raccoons, 2 coyotes, and 3 doe for me so far... Now just need a buck.


----------



## JWilson90

I've seen 3 scrap bucks and a like 8 does. No shootervyet


----------



## JWilson90

BigDeer said:


> You guys in KS, has the wind blown through or is it still Hurricane level?


Gone in SEKS. 10mph out of WNW


----------



## hunterhewi

BigDeer said:


> You guys in KS, has the wind blown through or is it still Hurricane level?


Was still blowing 25-30 before daylight. It has settled down to 10-15 now though


----------



## ksgobbler

JWilson90 said:


> Gone in SEKS. 10mph out of WNW


Building again in Coffey county. I bet we are gusting over 20 right now. Red flag warning goes into effect at noon


----------



## kybeau

7 does and 2 bucks so far this am. No shooters


----------



## dxtrc

It sure feels like a hurricane here in the northwest. Haven't seen a thing this morning other than turkeys and a squirrel


----------



## aeast236

2 does, button buck, and a small 8 this morning. SCK.


----------



## bjmostel

one doe this morning same for my dad. Been slow since we got here Sunday. Are they locked down or is it the weather or both? 

we didn't hunt in yesterday afternoons wind but saw a bunch of deer riding around. 

Who knows. Hope it turns around soon!


----------



## 09blackonblack

I've seen 4 nice bucks chasing does around today


----------



## Out

ill be back in the stand this afternoon...moved the stand last weekend and left it alone


----------



## BradleyP

Things are getting good. Had a mature 150-160 standing in my yard yesterday around 3:30 despite the howling wind and warm temps. I know he was rutting hard because I don't live very close to good deer habit and have never seen one around my place before yet there he was lost and all alone. Now 5 miles from there is my hunting property and I am getting all sorts of random bucks on my cameras now. I'll be in the stand starting tomorrow.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Very large 8 chasing a doe.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

Mornings seem to be much better than evening hunts. Hunting hard the last week and hardly seeing anything in the evenings.


----------



## Out

whos in stand now


----------



## REDVANES

Out said:


> whos in stand now


Me, going all day!


----------



## ksgobbler

Had a good buck on camera at 0845 this morning. 
Some new deer cruising through


----------



## kybeau

Got out of my stand around 11.30. Gonna get a quick bite and head back in to a new set. 

Saw some does and a couple young bucks this morning.


----------



## weshawk5

Out said:


> whos in stand now


I am, I've seen nothing since this morning though and am getting pretty bored.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat til 11:00 and saw nothing. Wind was blowing pretty good. Got down and checked a blind and it got tore up pretty good from yesterdays wind. 

Checked a camera and it wont even come on. It is a 10 year old Leaf River with super slow trigger speeds. 

Daughter has a middle school basketball game at 4:30, so getting a break.


----------



## weshawk5

I kind of wish I would have got out at 11 or so and found a walk in in the area that looked promising. I usually hunt by Salina but I'm up by Jamestown today


----------



## weshawk5

I'm also thinking I need to win the lottery and buy some new hunting land


----------



## hunterhewi

Scouting the ground i grew up on and hanging stands. Had a smaller buck bumping a doe around out in the pasture. Seen a few other does as well so it looks promising


----------



## Out

I'm about to head out to the stand..good luck this evening


----------



## weshawk5

Had a real solid 8 just come through nose to the ground


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

I had a pretty steady morning. Had a doe come in before first light and two bucks of unknown size fighting 80 yards away. Four different small bucks with the biggest a 3.5 year old 10 point all came to 15 yards at the decoy. One of the dorky bucks chased a doe and fawn through the timber. Nothing mature seen yet. Pretty much sweating right now in the sunlight with a pretty good wind block. Hopefully some action comes soon!


----------



## kybeau

Just set up a natural ground blind overlooking a cut corn field. Decoy set up 25 yards away.


----------



## 09blackonblack

I took tomorrow off work so I hope it wasn't a waste


----------



## BFuchs

kybeau said:


> Just set up a natural ground blind overlooking a cut corn field. Decoy set up 25 yards away.


KYBeau, didn't you already get you a big buck this season?


----------



## Out

In the stand


----------



## kybeau

BFuchs said:


> KYBeau, didn't you already get you a big buck this season?


That was in Missouri


----------



## BFuchs

Gotcha! Wasn't trying to call you out or anything, just curious.


----------



## kybeau

BFuchs said:


> Gotcha! Wasn't trying to call you out or anything, just curious.


Lol. No worries and didnt think you were trying to.


----------



## Coyotehawk

i'm hittin the stand before the butt crack of dawn tomorrow morning. Temps are supposed to be in the mid 30's here in SEK so should see a good bit of movement. Planning on sittin all day. Anymore updates from todays hunts? SEK specifically?


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Just had a mature 120-130 8 point chase a doe with a fawn by me at 30 yards. First time I've gotten a little excited this year!


----------



## kybeau

Where is your boyfriend???


----------



## Nelsonv

Cheating on her most likely


----------



## shadetree

This has been the worst season in 20 years. Trying hard not to get discouraged.


----------



## Nelsonv

That hurts to hear. This was my first year trying up here. It's like a kick in the personals right now. Was honestly expecting more action. I'll be back next year!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Agree. Not seeing much of anything but small bucks. Hopefully that changes. Between being way behind on getting stuff done and not seeing much or much sign its discouraging. Im still goin to be out there though because you never know when a good one will step out


----------



## JWilson90

Coyotehawk said:


> i'm hittin the stand before the butt crack of dawn tomorrow morning. Temps are supposed to be in the mid 30's here in SEK so should see a good bit of movement. Planning on sittin all day. Anymore updates from todays hunts? SEK specifically?


I hunt SEK. This morning was really good up until about 930. Was covered in deer from sunup to then. Then it went dead. Didn't see another deer. Sat til 11. This evening I didn't have anything to move until last 45 minutes of light. Just does and spikes. No shooters today. 

Tonite was my last sit until most likely rifle season. Work and mini vacation to Branson the 19-21. Might b able to hunt a few hours next week when I get off at 530am. Just depends how the night at work went. Good luck to all those still chugging a long.


----------



## Out

Saw three does


----------



## 09blackonblack

I've been seeing deer all day long while working.... Go hunting I don't see anything, maybe I'll get lucky and hit one with the car


----------



## hunterhewi

Well im pumped now. My buddy just sent me some pics of an easy 200" buck on the ground he lets me hunt. Another guy is claiming to have hit the deer 2 nights ago 1/2 mile to the north, but the guy that has the land 1/2 mile south said hes got pics of him that same night after dark. So he is possibly wounded or dead... Goin to hunt there tomorrow maybe ill get lucky!


----------



## zap

Good luck, hewi.


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks Marty! He told me to keep the pics to myself or id post them. He has at least 15 scoreable points tall tined and both g2s are split


----------



## my3sons

Friend of mine shot a 200" muley today I'll see if he will let me post a pic. I think they used a decoy to lure him in.


----------



## my3sons

Here you go.


----------



## mikehurt

Coyotehawk said:


> i'm hittin the stand before the butt crack of dawn tomorrow morning. Temps are supposed to be in the mid 30's here in SEK so should see a good bit of movement. Planning on sittin all day. Anymore updates from todays hunts? SEK specifically?


I have been hunting basically all day every day since last Thursday with the exception of yesterday in the hurricane. Just hunted morning and evening.
Had a good one come by @ 30 yards Tuesday evening at 4:30. Doe walked right through a shooting lane. He didn't.
Pulling out of a place yesterday evening there was a buck locked down with a doe in the road ditch.
Saw several bucks cruising and chasing today. Nothing that got me very excited. Didn't see a deer after 3:00.

Mornings have been way better for me as far as deer numbers. But I did see that good one in the evening. 
Buddy of mine has had better luck in the evenings, so I would say it has a lot to with stand location.
Today was the first day that I have seen any kind of mid day movement. Had 3 bucks come by between 1 - 1:30. One chasing a doe.

Vacation is over this weekend. Back to work Monday.

Good luck.


----------



## avluey

Hunted 7.5 days straight last week and saw 11 total deer, 6 of them does on the same morning. Best I saw was two 2.5 y/o 8s that I passed. Back at it all day today and did not see a single deer. So of 8.5 days of November hunting I've now seen zero deer on 5 of those days, with most days all day sits and never a day with more than 2 hours out of the stand at midday. It's almost impossible to get excited about getting up in the morning at this point.


----------



## kybeau

Slow night. 
2 doe
1 small 1 year old buck
And a few coyotes.


----------



## aeast236

SCK. Saw two 8 pt bucks one ran 1 yard behind me after a young doe and wasn't stopping for nothing. Heard a grunt from the direction they came and with a return grunt came the other buck that was looking for the other two and walked about 5 yards in front of me. https://vimeo.com/145588750
Heard more grunts across the creek from where they all came across from but couldn't pull anymore over. Also saw three does browsing together. 
Was a fun evening despite not having a deer I wanted to take a shot at. Especially since this is a new property for me this year. Getting some mature bucks on camera so hopefully one of them will follow suit.


----------



## Basinboy

I stayed in the stand ALL day and only saw one little doe that passed at 10 yards around 4pm......

7 days nonstop never missed a hunt and sat all day twice so far, I'm getting burned out! But a 170" class buck on camera at 2pm on the 9th is keeping the flame flickering


----------



## hunterhewi

Sounds like a lot of us are having the same luck this year.


----------



## PK_IN_KC

I saw six does and one immature 8 this evening. Going to hunt tomorrow am and head home. I think a lot of the lack of deer activity boils down to warmer temps. I no longer live in Kansas and don't have the luxury of being able to hunt when the weather is ideal which sucks. We didn't choose bow hunting to be easy. Makes it that much sweeter when you drop a big buck. Good luck everybody.


----------



## zap

Good luck in the AM, PK.


----------



## NYyotekiller

I saw 8 or 9 different 8 points today ranging between in score from 100" to 130". Even witnessed one doe being bred by a three year old eight point. Never seemed to have a dull moment all day in the stand. The most movement was overwhelmingly from around 10:30 to 2:00. Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Sure am missing the pics of deer on the ground. Hope everyone's luck turns around this week.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Laying in bed, should be sleeping, instead on AT!!

Gonna be a hard one to get into the stand in the morning, calling for calm winds. Gonna sound like
Freight train with all those crunchy leaves....

Good luck fellow hunters.


----------



## Etheis

I know this isn't quite what everyone would like to see but one of our hunting dogs escaped his pin a few nights ago and someone thought it would be a good idea to shoot him with a Magnus broadhead. If anyone has any info please PM me at this point we are not sure the dog is going to make it and would like to get to the bottom of this. Thank you


----------



## aeast236

Etheis said:


> I know this isn't quite what everyone would like to see but one of our hunting dogs escaped his pin a few nights ago and someone thought it would be a good idea to shoot him with a Magnus broadhead. If anyone has any info please PM me at this point we are not sure the dog is going to make it and would like to get to the bottom of this. Thank you
> View attachment 3216257


*** is wrong with people. Hope your pup pulls through. I'm in Hutch so will definitely let you know if I hear something.


----------



## Etheis

aeast236 said:


> *** is wrong with people. Hope your pup pulls through. I'm in Hutch so will definitely let you know if I hear something.


Yeah I don't understand. Thank you! We believe the dog was shot around the Cheney lake area


----------



## kspseshooter

Saw another buck locked down with a doe this evening on the way home from work. Same spot as 2 nights ago. Saw more deer out tonight than I have all week


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I saw 6 coyotes this evening 4 in one group and 2 singles. One came right behind my tree but I had no opportunity at him. Think I know where to do some varmint calling now!


----------



## 09blackonblack

Saw a monster tonight where I've been hunting so I'm going there again tomorrow Saturday and Sunday hopefully he slips up


----------



## JWilson90

Just got done cruising around with the wife for awhile and all we saw was 4 does and one little buck. Covered probably 20 miles on the dirt roads.


----------



## kda082

Shot my buck on Tues, but overall I saw mostly 1 year olds and does. Today I did bump a giant with 2 does in a fence row/ditch. Tonight my boy and I watched 7 does not being harassed at all. Rut always has me scratching my head. Only thing I'm sure of is be in a tree Nov 1st on.


----------



## Out

Getting after it this morning


----------



## Dixie07

Coyotehawk said:


> Ol boy must be drinkin the Wolf Creek water.


You don't know how right you are in your assessment! He was hit a quarter mile from the cooling lake.


----------



## Nelsonv

Headed to the stand again for what has been a slow and miserable 6 days if hunting but can't kill one in the camper.


----------



## Etheis

In the stand. Hoping to get it done this morning and have no problem calling the boss telling him I'm gonna be late!


----------



## bsstalker

Good luck guys. 670 mile round trip from SEK to NWK yestetday and just 7 roadkills. Hope to sit tonight.


----------



## bsstalker

Etheis said:


> I know this isn't quite what everyone would like to see but one of our hunting dogs escaped his pin a few nights ago and someone thought it would be a good idea to shoot him with a Magnus broadhead. If anyone has any info please PM me at this point we are not sure the dog is going to make it and would like to get to the bottom of this. Thank you
> View attachment 3216257


Hope your dog makes it. Damn tuff dog! Evil like that makes me wanna bypass the law and handle matters myself.


----------



## hunterhewi

Evan hope your dog makes it buddy. In the stand in southern stafford county. Just heard a buck growling in the trees 200 yards south then chase a doe out and across the road. Hoping the giant my buddy sent pics of shows his face!


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Just had a nice looking 10 pt come through alone behind me. Not a shooter though.


----------



## Dixie07

I'm going to put a tape to this guy when I get the chance, but what would you estimate him scoring?

So far this morning I've seen a fork & 5 does. Good luck to everyone hunting.


----------



## hunterhewi

Just had a monster come out hot on the trail of the first buck and hot doe. Hes a definate shooter. Every bit of 180 that i could see through the binos 4-500 yards out


----------



## APAsuphan

hunterhewi said:


> Just had a monster come out hot on the trail of the first buck and hot doe. Hes a definate shooter. Every bit of 180 that i could see through the binos 4-500 yards out


Kill him man!


----------



## rlp

Good luck guys, I'm living vicariously through your posts!


----------



## Coyotehawk

Been in the stand since 5. Thought for sure I'd see something at first light. Haven't seen d**k but a yote a few hundred yards away.


----------



## DT87

Still have does with fawns here


----------



## hunterhewi

APAsuphan said:


> Kill him man!


It may have been big daddy my buddy has pics of. Too far off to tell. That buck will easily gross over 200". This one wasnt far behind that if it wasnt him. Need that damn hot doe they are chasing to come this way! Id pist pics but my buddy told me to keep them to myself


----------



## Nelsonv

Buck down!!!! Not a Kansas monster but my first Kansas buck for sure.


----------



## ksgobbler

In coffey county have seen 4 bucks chasing in about 15 miles


----------



## hunterhewi

Just had a small 10 stroll in and smoke my decoy lol. Got it on video, he snuck in behind a tree out in front of me


----------



## kybeau

Just had this guy walk by at 15 yards.


----------



## 09blackonblack

this guy came 5 yards from me and snort wheezed my decoy


----------



## Out

Seen zero


----------



## outdrsman11

Young doe, forky and 2 yr old 8 so far. 8 is putting his time in trying to get that doe. Good to see a little action but I'm due for a big boy to show up! I'm thinking the big ones are locked down around here. No pictures for a week and definitely no sightings. Does arent around as much either. Congrats to the successful hunters ! Some GIANTS going down this year in Kansas.


----------



## Etheis

Well I tagged out this morning on a management buck name "MO" he's been hanging around the property for a few years and just doesn't have the potentional. Very thankful for putting him down this morning. Him and and "got crabs" came in this morning. "Got crabs" will also be taken as a magemment buck he is a 3 year old 6 point with very little potential.


----------



## Etheis

hunterhewi said:


> Evan hope your dog makes it buddy. In the stand in southern stafford county. Just heard a buck growling in the trees 200 yards south then chase a doe out and across the road. Hoping the giant my buddy sent pics of shows his face!


Thanks man! Good luck out there! Hope you put the monster down!


----------



## Out

Nice I


----------



## Etheis

bsstalker said:


> Hope your dog makes it. Damn tuff dog! Evil like that makes me wanna bypass the law and handle matters myself.


Thank you! He's one of our best dogs we've ever had so gonna be tough if he doesnt pull through.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

avluey said:


> Hunted 7.5 days straight last week and saw 11 total deer, 6 of them does on the same morning. Best I saw was two 2.5 y/o 8s that I passed. Back at it all day today and did not see a single deer. So of 8.5 days of November hunting I've now seen zero deer on 5 of those days, with most days all day sits and never a day with more than 2 hours out of the stand at midday. It's almost impossible to get excited about getting up in the morning at this point.


Same for me since Oct.29th. I went back to work this week and I drive an hour each way to and from work, usually I see bucks everywhere this time of year but I haven't seen many does or bucks this week. This morning I finally saw a buck locked with a doe in a pasture. I'll be off work and hunting every day from this Sunday through Thanksgiving day, I really hope things pick up!! What I'm really hoping for is the corn has been cut while I've been at work, if I find a cleared corn field Sunday morning I will be ecstatic!


----------



## avluey

So far nothing but turkeys. Feels like an awfully good spot and plan to sit all day. Anything moving around would help.


----------



## hunterhewi

Etheis said:


> Thanks man! Good luck out there! Hope you put the monster down!


Goin to try. Hanging a set 20 yards from their "highway" now. Great buck btw, congrats!


----------



## bjmostel

Dad and I have both seen good bucks cruising this morning. First shooter I've seen all week. He saw another shooter cruising yesterday evening. Hopefully things are about to pick up.


----------



## avluey

KB if I sit all day and don't see a single deer again I think I'm headed home and will roll the dice on the 40 acre farm in tonganoxie that I've never even got a pic of a buck over 2 y/o on. At least I'll get to sleep in a warm bed. This is crazy. 480 acres of really nice property and my wife has seen more deer taking the dog out for a piss in a suburb than I have.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

avluey said:


> KB if I sit all day and don't see a single deer again I think I'm headed home and will roll the dice on the 40 acre farm in tonganoxie that I've never even got a pic of a buck over 2 y/o on. At least I'll get to sleep in a warm bed. This is crazy. 480 acres of really nice property and my wife has seen more deer taking the dog out for a piss in a suburb than I have.


It's been a crazy November so far. If the corn isn't cut when I go out on Sunday, I'm thinking about heading out west where I know the crops are not standing. Good luck today, hope things break loose for ya.


----------



## Jarsh30

Way to go guys! Looks like action picked up this week.
Definitely rutting here but no time to hunt yet....
My3sons awesome muley!


----------



## Coyotehawk

Kansas Bruisers said:


> It's been a crazy November so far. If the corn isn't cut when I go out on Sunday, I'm thinking about heading out west where I know the crops are not standing. Good luck today, hope things break loose for ya.


Crops aren't standing in the southeast and we're not having much better luck. Corn has been cut for a while now and beans are being cut right now. I'm hunting just inside the timber on the edge of a cut corn field with shooting lanes both in the timber and to the field but have seen two bucks all month. I have 7 big bucks on this property that I have on camera regularly. However, I'm praying for the giant 8 point that stomps these grounds. I passed up a 9 point the other night with hopes that the 8 pointer will make an appearance but he has been MIA. In fact, all the big bucks have bene MIA. If I dont have a bruiser within shooting distance during the rut, i'll wait until I do. I'm fortunate to be able to hunt pretty regularly at a moments notice so if I have to sit in the tree come december I will, even though i'll hate it. This is the first year I've worked this particular track so I've not figured out the bedding locations yet. I'm starting to think that they are no where near my stand.

Gave up this morning and crawled down about 45 minutes ago. Was getting a draft up my back and couldnt figure out why until I stood up and realized my belt snapped in two this morning while crawling in the stand and my shirts came untucked. Guess i'm headed to the store to get a new belt. Only thing I seen was a coyote anyway.


----------



## dxtrc

Had this gnarly muley chasing does under my stand about an hour ago. WHY CANT THEY BE WHITETAILS!? How's the mid day movement been for you guys? Haven't seen the first whitetail today and am thinking about moving...


----------



## outdrsman11

Just had my #1 buck come through. Wouldn't come in to grunt, wheeze or rattle. Came in with a spike and didn't seem aggressive at all, just casually cruising the creek for does. Tried to get downwind of me but he never alerted or took off so hopefully he's not too cautious right now. Man it feels good to see a buck I've been after for 2 years and then the cold reality of bowhunting sets in after he's out of sight. Confidence just got boosted for sure. He's a very asymmetrical non typ. If his right matched his left he'd push 200 but he's probably closer to 60-70s. Hoping i can stay in the stand for a few more hours at least.


----------



## KSQ2

Sorry for the horrible quality pic. This guy came cruising thru our backyard this morning at about 8:30. Mornings seem to be the ticket right now in SEK.


----------



## KSQ2

Etheis said:


> Thank you! He's one of our best dogs we've ever had so gonna be tough if he doesnt pull through.


Etheis, do you coyote hunt with him or **** hunt? Stinks that someone would do that, hope he makes it. Congrats on your filled tag!


----------



## Out

saw nothing had to back out to do some honey to do stuff


----------



## rob1525

Seen an 8pt following a doe back and forth this morning on Ft Riley. Behind my stand but still exciting to see. This is my first season hunting, any advice on what I could do to get his attention if I see this happen again?


----------



## zap

choot him.


----------



## avluey

Rob, I'd recommend grunting if he's within 100 maybe even 200 yards if the wind is as light down there as it is here. If that doesn't get his attention you can snort wheeze if you know how or rattle antlers if you have them. I was stationed at Ft Riley for a few years, terrific hunting areas, which unit are you hunting? If no one is giving you any local knowledge send me a PM and I'll point you to some good spots.


----------



## avluey

zap said:


> choot him.


LOL, yeah that'll get his attention too!


----------



## Nelsonv

Well he's not a Kansas bruiser but he's my first Kansas buck and after not seeing a buck for 7 straight days and leaving tomorrow, I said why not.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Great buck, glad you tagged out before your trip was over.


----------



## Out

I'm stationed at Riley but don't hunt on post


----------



## hunterhewi

How bout this damn wind the weatherman said wasnt supposed to blow but 10-15? Sucks i hope it dies down soon


----------



## Coyotehawk

Nelson, 

Thats better then a tag sammich. Congrats on your first Kansas buck brother.


----------



## bdmatson

Anybody know anything about this deer? I got the picture from a friend in McPherson who got it from his cousin (yeah, one of those pictures). Anywho, the story is this one was allegedly poached in NE Kansas but I don't have any other details or information. This may not even be a deer from this year or a KS deer. Thought I would see if any of you locals had heard anything about it.


----------



## Out

Bought to head to stand


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

bdmatson said:


> Anybody know anything about this deer? I got the picture from a friend in McPherson who got it from his cousin (yeah, one of those pictures). Anywho, the story is this one was allegedly poached in NE Kansas but I don't have any other details or information. This may not even be a deer from this year or a KS deer. Thought I would see if any of you locals had heard anything about it.
> 
> View attachment 3218721


This buck was hit by a car on 435 in Leawood, a kid driving by saw the buck and picked it up before getting a salvage tag. Now KDWP has the antlers.


----------



## Hawkfarm

My buddy saw 6 bucks this morning in one of my food plots, plus a few does. No chasing but one of the younger bucks was doing his best to give the does fits. Getting ready to go sit on a stand this afternoon. Good luck if you're out.


----------



## Coyotehawk

bdmatson said:


> Anybody know anything about this deer? I got the picture from a friend in McPherson who got it from his cousin (yeah, one of those pictures). Anywho, the story is this one was allegedly poached in NE Kansas but I don't have any other details or information. This may not even be a deer from this year or a KS deer. Thought I would see if any of you locals had heard anything about it.
> 
> View attachment 3218721


There was a thread about this deer a while back in the hunting forum. Word was that it was roadkill and the kid got a salvage tag for it. However, I had a class in Lawrence earlier this week and one of the gentlemen in the class is close to this situation and confirmed there is an ongoing investigation in to how this deer was taken. No further details were divulged so I cant say whether that means it was poached, or like Kansas Bruisers said, if it was taken without a salvage tag.


----------



## outdrsman11

Took a quick break around noon to let our dogs out and shed some clothes. Got back in in about an hour. Hoping the big one comes back through this evening and I have a little more luck on my side than he does. Probably won't be able to get out again until beginning of next week, hope he's still around by then.


----------



## DT87

I saw that a while back, month or so ago? I thought it was hit by car or something. But I think you're right, something funny if I remember.


----------



## Out

At the bedding spot saw two does last night hopefully a buck tonight who else is in stand?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Coyotehawk said:


> There was a thread about this deer a while back in the hunting forum. Word was that it was roadkill and the kid got a salvage tag for it. However, I had a class in Lawrence earlier this week and one of the gentlemen in the class is close to this situation and confirmed there is an ongoing investigation in to how this deer was taken. No further details were divulged so I cant say whether that means it was poached, or like Kansas Bruisers said, if it was taken without a salvage tag.


Most things I throw out on AT are just opinion or something I heard. I have first hand knowledge about this buck and it was definitely hit by a car and removed from the scene before a salvage tag was issued.


----------



## 09blackonblack

I killed a sapling that I didn't see shooting at a 130" deer on public land at noon. Picked up the pieces of arrow and went home. Gonna try again in thick cover tomorrow while people are blasting pheasants


----------



## kybeau

Well had a 150 class 10 point come in dogging a doe around 10 this morning. He locked her up and wouldn't respond to any calls. So I decided to put on a stalk. Got to 40 yards of them bedded and just needed to close the gap another 5 due to some brush. Well she decided to get up, pee, and started to walk broadside at 35 yards. All I needed him to do was get up and follow. But he decided to stand up and take the long walk around a downed tree they were bedded next too. Watched them walk off and out of my life....

Oh Well... Cool hunt none the less


----------



## KSNimrod

Nelsonv said:


> Well he's not a Kansas bruiser but he's my first Kansas buck and after not seeing a buck for 7 straight days and leaving tomorrow, I said why not.


Great job Nelson! Look at the neck on that hoss...


----------



## Out

Nice buck


----------



## ikeinks

I saw very little this morning however my friend saw a monster chasing. In the same stand from this morning now.


----------



## jstarks

Very slow for me this morning. One little buck at daylight and a yote out of range. Hoping for some action tonight


----------



## hunterhewi

Out said:


> View attachment 3218833
> 
> At the bedding spot saw two does last night hopefully a buck tonight who else is in stand?


Im on stand. Hung a set at 11 been in it since one. Right where the big boy came out this mornin. He needs to come back out of this grove of trees lol


----------



## Out

Good luck


----------



## burns_312

Saw several bucks on their feet between 1-3, 2 of which were shooters that I have pics of. Had to make a run and pull two ground blinds out of some feed as the farmer is turning cattle loose today. Buddy from TX tagged out this morning and hopefully my wife will soon follow suit. She's 7.5 months pregnant and sitting for long periods is beginning to become a thing of the past.

Good luck to everyone still out after them!


----------



## RogueMedic87

kybeau said:


> Well had a 150 class 10 point come in dogging a doe around 10 this morning. He locked her up and wouldn't respond to any calls. So I decided to put on a stalk. Got to 40 yards of them bedded and just needed to close the gap another 5 due to some brush. Well she decided to get up, pee, and started to walk broadside at 35 yards. All I needed him to do was get up and follow. But he decided to stand up and take the long walk around a downed tree they were bedded next too. Watched them walk off and out of my life....
> 
> Oh Well... Cool hunt none the less


I've thought about this very scenario and decided I would try the stalk too, if it would ever arise. Sounds awesome.


----------



## jmav58

Got my first deer with a bow! He's not the biggest by any means but at 30 yards it's hard to pass up a deer when it's your 4th year bow hunting and not having anything to show for it. Shot him this morning at first light, double lung with a Magnus broadhead. He ran 60 yards and expired.


----------



## Nelsonv

Congrats!!! Now you're really addicted!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Congrats! Nothin wrong with that deer!!


----------



## bdmatson

Venison stew tastes a lot better than tag soup regardless the size of the deer. Congrats!


----------



## KSNimrod

That's great jmav58! Now the dreaming of next season starts.


----------



## hunterhewi

Just had an easy 160 step out at 300 yards to feed, then chase a doe back into the trees


----------



## rtruett1

Just got to Kansas this evening looking forward to some bow hunting tomorrow. Congrats jmav58 on your buck.


----------



## bsstalker

Nelsonv said:


> Well he's not a Kansas bruiser but he's my first Kansas buck and after not seeing a buck for 7 straight days and leaving tomorrow, I said why not.


Congrats! And welcome to the "bucks with double white throat patches" club!


----------



## Coyotehawk

I took about an hour cruise this evenin on the back roads and I cant believe that I am not seeing any giants. The only monster buck I've seen all month was after dark when I was out spottin some of the fields earlier this week. Seen a monster 8 just off the road on one of my brothers fields. I know they're there, but they sure have me stumped. Oh well, I have the rest of the year to shoot one. Just wishin I could do it and get it over with.

On a side note, today wasnt a total loss. I ordered myself a new pair of Vortex Viper HDs. Cant wait to get those babies in the field.


----------



## shadetree

A coyote and a rabbit today is it.


----------



## ikeinks

Bad day for me as well. Their are bucks chasing, just not in my timber. Things may be trending downward for me... Taking the next 2 offs to hunt birds. Good luck to the weekend warriors


----------



## AintNoGriz

I hate the wind!

And warm temps.

I see no rut activity at all. Had 4 does go by after first light, no bucks trailing. 7:20 had a 2/3 year old 8 go by, just walking. Saw 7 different does in evening, no bucks following.

Saw one wide 8 point from 300 yds away at 4:15.


----------



## zap

jmav58 said:


> View attachment 3219433
> View attachment 3219441
> Got my first deer with a bow! He's not the biggest by any means but at 30 yards it's hard to pass up a deer when it's your 4th year bow hunting and not having anything to show for it. Shot him this morning at first light, double lung with a Magnus broadhead. He ran 60 yards and expired.


nice!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Saw 10 tonight. One young buck, one 3.5, 4 does and 4 fawns. No chasing. No trailing. Buddies saw some full blown chasing elsewhere on the farm.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

jmav58 said:


> View attachment 3219433
> View attachment 3219441
> Got my first deer with a bow! He's not the biggest by any means but at 30 yards it's hard to pass up a deer when it's your 4th year bow hunting and not having anything to show for it. Shot him this morning at first light, double lung with a Magnus broadhead. He ran 60 yards and expired.


Congrats! Your now officially an addict like the rest of us.


----------



## BFuchs

Hunted this morning til about 11:30, central KS. Hunted a stand that I have close to the main bedding areas. Saw a lot of deer, some chasing activity and some cruising. I had a feeling the day was going to be good, as shortly after I got settled into my stand I could hear movement off to my west in the morning darkness. The shuffling of the leaves was followed by a big deep buck grunt. Definitely cool to hear in the predawn darkness! Right after first light I watched a couple does just out for a leisurely stroll about 75 yards away from me. Patiently waited for their large antlered pursuer to appear, but there wasn't one. They were completely alone and unmolested. Around 7:00 I could hear movement deep in the trees, beyond my line of sight. Hit the bleat can, and had a little dink buck come straight in, grunting the whole way. About a half hour later had the same thing happen again, this one was a little bigger and came right to the base of my tree before moseying on. Throughout the morning I would glass the surrounding CRP fields, and it seemed like I could see deer out running around and just generally being rut-intoxicated at about any given time from sunup to 9:00 out there.

At about 10:00, my stomach was growling so I decided it was time to bust out the bag of deer sticks. Took one bite and sat the bag in my lap, and looked up to see a good mature shooter about 50 yards in front of me. I quick shoved the bag of deer sticks back in my backpack, and picked up the trusty bleat can. He couldn't hear it, he was cruising hard. Grabbed my grunt tube, and got him to stop. He was on his way into some trees, but got him to stop and got a good look at him. He was probably a 140ish class deer, one I would have been proud to shoot! I just couldn't get him to turn around and come investigate. Wherever he was headed, he was headed with purpose. Grunted and bleated at him to no avail. He started to walk off, so I snort wheezed at him. He stopped again, but soon continued cruising. His mission was more important than tracing the origins of my calls, he disappeared and left me feeling excited and pissed all at the same time!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I had a desant 9 pt come in tonight but he needs another year to see what he might turn into. He chased a doe and was grunting the whole way. Then I seen a doe with her fawn. Not a bad evening. I got talked into going bird hunting in the morning and then I have my lil Bros bday dinner tomorrow evening. So I won't be back in a tree until Sunday morning.


----------



## hunterhewi

Who all is goin to be out today waiting on those ditch parrot hunters to push you a good buck lol!?


----------



## shadetree

hunterhewi said:


> Who all is goin to be out today waiting on those ditch parrot hunters to push you a good buck lol!?


Me. Waiting for first light. Good luck everyone. Supposed to blow this morning out of the southwest.


----------



## weshawk5

I'm heading out to hunt ditch parrots... I'll push one your way.


----------



## hunterhewi

Push a big one to southern stafford county lol


----------



## DT87

Can rattling still be effective now? Or stick with bleats and grunts?


----------



## Out

Good ? I'd like to know too


----------



## hunterhewi

Yes it can be very effective now. My buddy rattled some in yesterday. Ive rattled bucks in after thanksgiving before


----------



## Jarsh30

I'm also out here, good luck gentleman!


----------



## Out

Same


----------



## hunterhewi

Been a slow mornin so far. A few does 3-400 yards out is it. Yesterday mornin was action packed til bout 9


----------



## hunterhewi

Something just spooked that big 160s and a doe out of the grove of trees to my SW. Came out with tails wavin headed the opposite direction


----------



## Out

Dang


----------



## RogueMedic87

Sitting. Waiting. Wishing.


----------



## Jarsh30

Just rattled in a decent muley but couldn't get a shot. I was hitting the calls he was responding but wouldn't get out of the brush smart guy....he wandered off but I have a feeling he'll be back.


----------



## hunterhewi

RogueMedic87 said:


> Sitting. Waiting. Wishing.


I think u need a bigger bow to stop a train... Lol


----------



## Out

Same here


----------



## kansasboi

Dead zone here thinkin about taking a nap.


----------



## DT87

Haven't seen a thing here yet, but I'm in a high risk, high reward clump of trees in CRP.


----------



## shadetree

Nothing moving here. Nice morning so far.


----------



## Out

Nothing either


----------



## aeast236

Only thing being seen around me appears to be ducks and pheasant from the sounds of it.


----------



## Jarsh30

Well that muley is patrolling the area, now at about 600yds making a lap. Hoping he'll come back this way soon


----------



## hunterhewi

Glad my luck isnt the only bad luck lol


----------



## Coyotehawk

Sounds like I made the right choice this morning by staying in bed.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

On my to work this morning I saw three decent bucks out cruising, the big boys must have all the hotties on lock down..


----------



## hunterhewi

I sure thought about doin the same


----------



## bjmostel

Will the majority of pheasant hunters be gone after this weekend or will they still pound it hard through next week? 

I've always came the week after but the opener fell later this year.


----------



## shadetree

I am sitting here thinking about those crazies in Paris. Wish one of them would walk by so I cold put this dull rusty trash broadhead thru his guts and pull about 6 feet of intestines out and leave him for the coyotes.


----------



## Nelsonv

shadetree said:


> I am sitting here thinking about those crazies in Paris. Wish one of them would walk by so I cold put this dull rusty trash broadhead thru his guts and pull about 6 feet of intestines out and leave him for the coyotes.


Now you're talking. I like it


----------



## Jarsh30

Buck still cruising.....just had a doe and 5 fawns stroll by. Couldn't kill her, if she is going to nurture fawns like that I want her around for the future generations!


----------



## hunterhewi

shadetree said:


> I am sitting here thinking about those crazies in Paris. Wish one of them would walk by so I cold put this dull rusty trash broadhead thru his guts and pull about 6 feet of intestines out and leave him for the coyotes.


I think me and you would get along great lol. Much rather shoot those worthless pukes than a deer


----------



## koboxerks

Heard something come through before light & rough up a little cedar but couldn't see it at all. Since then just a doe & a little spike favoring his back leg. That's about all.


----------



## rob1525

Love getting to the stand early and set just to have a couple bird hunters and their dog bust in on me at day break. What a waste of a morning.


----------



## ksgobbler

bjmostel said:


> Will the majority of pheasant hunters be gone after this weekend or will they still pound it hard through next week?
> 
> I've always came the week after but the opener fell later this year.


They thin out in January .


----------



## Out

Got a buck bedded 40 yrs from me


----------



## bjmostel

ksgobbler said:


> They thin out in January .


Will bucks still be chasing then?


----------



## hunterhewi

bjmostel said:


> Will bucks still be chasing then?


Bow season ends dec. 31


----------



## RogueMedic87

bjmostel said:


> Will bucks still be chasing then?


Chasing a full belly!


----------



## bjmostel

hunterhewi said:


> Bow season ends dec. 31


I was joking


----------



## zap

rob1525 said:


> Love getting to the stand early and set just to have a couple bird hunters and their dog bust in on me at day break. What a waste of a morning.


Hunter can push deer around.


----------



## daltonprosser

Got it done last night! Not a monster but I'm more than happy with him


----------



## daltonprosser

Not sure why the one picture is sideways?


----------



## avluey

Finally some movement. Saw 5 bucks between 7am and 8:30. Nice long tined 2 y/o 8 I passed last week tempted me after so much frustration but at least got a good pic of him. Had what I'd guess to be 3 y/o 8 walk the same script as him about 15 minutes later and went to full draw and put the pin on him before changing my mind. Decent mass and G2s but really weak 3s and I'm almost certain I remember him as a 2 y/o last year. Finally about 20 minutes later a 7 pt I passed on last year when he was 4.5 cruised through about 80 yards off. He's got really solid mass and long tines, looks like he's not ever going to add an 8th point. Either couldn't hear or completely ignored a few grunts and definitely ignored the rattle after I lost sight of him.


----------



## ikeinks

If any of you guys have an extra $1500 check out Gearhead Archery. They have an 18" and 20" axle to axle compound bows that shoot over 300 ft/second. I want one haha


----------



## NYyotekiller

I finally got the buck I had been chasing all week yesterday morning. Shot him at 8:00 am, and finally recovered him at 8:00 pm.


----------



## RogueMedic87

NYyotekiller said:


> I finally got the buck I had been chasing all week yesterday morning. Shot him at 8:00 am, and finally recovered him at 8:00 pm.


Awesome buck. Congrats man!


----------



## hunterhewi

NYyotekiller said:


> I finally got the buck I had been chasing all week yesterday morning. Shot him at 8:00 am, and finally recovered him at 8:00 pm.


Nice buck! I think you misjudged where his vitals were though


----------



## bsstalker

Finally got pics of the Joker I'm after!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

NYyotekiller said:


> I finally got the buck I had been chasing all week yesterday morning. Shot him at 8:00 am, and finally recovered him at 8:00 pm.


Great buck, how far did he go?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

avluey said:


> Finally some movement. Saw 5 bucks between 7am and 8:30. Nice long tined 2 y/o 8 I passed last week tempted me after so much frustration but at least got a good pic of him. Had what I'd guess to be 3 y/o 8 walk the same script as him about 15 minutes later and went to full draw and put the pin on him before changing my mind. Decent mass and G2s but really weak 3s and I'm almost certain I remember him as a 2 y/o last year. Finally about 20 minutes later a 7 pt I passed on last year when he was 4.5 cruised through about 80 yards off. He's got really solid mass and long tines, looks like he's not ever going to add an 8th point. Either couldn't hear or completely ignored a few grunts and definitely ignored the rattle after I lost sight of him.


Glad you are finally seeing some movement. I saw three decent bucks cruising on my way to work this morning, most I've seen all week. Start my next vacation tomorrow, hope it's better than last week.


----------



## RogueMedic87

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 3222745
> View attachment 3222737
> 
> Finally got pics of the Joker I'm after!


Dang. What a beast.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Kansas Bruisers said:


> Great buck, how far did he go?


He only went 200 yards from where I shot him, but after shooting him at 8:00 am I went to look for him at 12:30 and found him but I walked up to him thinking he was passed and he got up and ran off. So after giving him four more hours we went back again and found him in the cut milo field. It's amazing how tough these Kansas bucks are.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

NYyotekiller said:


> He only went 200 yards from where I shot him, but after shooting him at 8:00 am I went to look for him at 12:30 and found him but I walked up to him thinking he was passed and he got up and ran off. So after giving him four more hours we went back again and found him in the cut milo field. It's amazing how tough these Kansas bucks are.


Glad you found him, he's a big bodied deer with good brows.


----------



## Out

Who's hunting


----------



## kybeau

Here is a screen shot from the go pro footage I took stalking this buck. The doe walked in that sunny spot (under the small sapling leaning toward the right) at 35 yards. Why didn't he do the same.... Lol


----------



## Nelsonv

He didn't read the script apparently!!


----------



## KSNimrod

Got my son in the stand with me tonight. Looking for some deer to come close and get his heart rate up!


----------



## hunterhewi

Out said:


> Who's hunting


Im out. Different spot tonight. Goin to hold my haybale blind down and sit in my comfy office chairs out of the wind lol. Tired of hanging on in this stupid wind


----------



## hunterhewi

Just had a nice 145-150" 10 point at 100 yards. Must be a new buck this week have no pics of him as of last sunday.


----------



## JWilson90

KSNimrod said:


> Got my son in the stand with me tonight. Looking for some deer to come close and get his heart rate up!


That head net is awesome. Looks like predator


----------



## Coyotehawk

Any other reports this evening? Someone post up a big one. Some of us needs some inspiration.


----------



## outdrsman11

Back at it in the morning. Going to have to hunt with a marginal wind and hope for the best, which would be one of my 2 shooters to give me an opportunity! Good luck guys. Think it's just getting good at my place. Hopefully it keeps getting better


----------



## kybeau

outdrsman11 said:


> Back at it in the morning. Going to have to hunt with a marginal wind and hope for the best, which would be one of my 2 shooters to give me an opportunity! Good luck guys. Think it's just getting good at my place. Hopefully it keeps getting better


I almost prefer hunting with a marginal wind. I've killed my best bucks hunting the "edge" of the wind where it's almost bad for me. Its a gamble, but the payoff can be big


----------



## outdrsman11

kybeau said:


> I almost prefer hunting with a marginal wind. I've killed my best bucks hunting the "edge" of the wind where it's almost bad for me. Its a gamble, but the payoff can be big


I hope so man. I'm on a 4 year drought and after losing a stud 8 last year, I'm due for a pick me up!


----------



## hunterhewi

7 different bucks so far tonight up cruisin all within 100 yards


----------



## muliesflatties

Ive been hunting this buck for over a week now and I'm pretty sure he has taken all my does and run off with them. I haven't seen one doe since the last time he was on camera. The only thing I'm seeing is one or two spikes to basket 8's every sit.


----------



## hunterhewi

^^^ that is a hoss! Good luck killin him!


----------



## kansasboi

muliesflatties said:


> Ive been hunting this buck for over a week now and I'm pretty sure he has taken all my does and run off with them. I haven't seen one doe since the last time he was on camera. The only thing I'm seeing is one or two spikes to basket 8's every sit.


Holy smokes! That's the kind that will keep you up at night! Good luck brother.


----------



## Jarsh30

That's a boss for sure, good luck!
Went on a family spot and stalk for a muley, saw around 40 deer out browsing, 7-8 bucks decent. Found the same buck from this morning at last light. He should be back at my tree stand in the morning. Hopefully we can meet up. Chasing a doe real hard tonight, should I break out the estrus? Thinking I might


----------



## avluey

Evening even better than a great morning. Had 6 bucks and 4 does within 100 yards, three bucks walking the script. Unfortunately the doe the 150 was trailing didn't get a copy of the script and went left instead of right. That buck was no more than 20 yards from me and there was no shot in sight.


----------



## avluey

muliesflatties said:


> Ive been hunting this buck for over a week now and I'm pretty sure he has taken all my does and run off with them. I haven't seen one doe since the last time he was on camera. The only thing I'm seeing is one or two spikes to basket 8's every sit.


Holy shiot!


----------



## Coyotehawk

I'll be in the stand at 530 in the morning. Good luck to y'all if you head out.


----------



## hunterhewi

Ill be in my bale blind again out of these ridiculous winds


----------



## NYyotekiller

muliesflatties said:


> Ive been hunting this buck for over a week now and I'm pretty sure he has taken all my does and run off with them. I haven't seen one doe since the last time he was on camera. The only thing I'm seeing is one or two spikes to basket 8's every sit.


Jimminy Christmas that thing is a big ole freak nasty! Good luck with connecting on him.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

muliesflatties said:


> Ive been hunting this buck for over a week now and I'm pretty sure he has taken all my does and run off with them. I haven't seen one doe since the last time he was on camera. The only thing I'm seeing is one or two spikes to basket 8's every sit.


Brows and Mass oh my! !


----------



## kscumminsdriver

So, my 5 day hunting trip turned in to a 2 day hunting trip and not because I tagged out. This weather just plain sucks. I bargained with the wife and I'm going to give it a go next weekend into Thanksgiving week (I killed a high 150's last year the day before Thanksgiving so I'm totally fine with the change). 

I drove up to my place on Wednesday night and pulled my cards. Found that I had forgotten to turn one of my 5 cameras on when I left it on 10/30... off to a great start already. My target buck was on each of the other cameras but he's been around but only at night.

Thursday I hunted all day and had a lot of activity but I only saw 1 mature buck. He popped out to my south with a doe in the morning, pushed her back into the pasture and I'm sure they bedded down all day before I saw them late that afternoon... he was locked down. He would be a distant #2 on my "hit list". I mostly saw 1.5 year old bucks chasing everything that was antlerless. Multiple encounters with the same up and coming 3.5 year old. You can tell the does are done with the chasing. They scan everything before they commit and then if they see a young buck they start looking for the escape route. 

Friday the plan was to hunt all day but as I was sitting on stand I checked the forecast and they were calling for highs in the mid 60's. I played it on the fly but climbed down around 11am. No mature buck activity in the morning sit. A lot of the same 1.5 year old bucks. Back on stand by 2:30p and sweating in the 66 degree temps. This is when I also started rethinking my hunting days... activity started a little later then Thursday afternoon but I did see 2 mature bucks on stand. The first (a mid 140's 10 with some stickers) was a buck I didn't have any early pics of but I did have some pictures of him Thursday night (pulled my cards before I left). The second (8 with a 12" sticker off his right G2) was the buck from Thursday so he obviously bred that doe and is looking... The 10 bristled up as soon as he saw the 8; started posturing, pawing the ground, raking some corn stalks... I knew this had the potential to be good. So the 8 just doesn't even care and continues doing his thing like 100 yards away. The 10 then starts the stiff legged walk over for what I think is going to be a confrontation. He gets within steps of the 8 and the 8 lays his ears back and walks that 10 out of the county and that was that. I later saw the 8 with a doe but she was not receptive. 

After much contemplation (forecast called for 71 today and 60's until Tuesday and the wrong wind direction) and a discussion with my wife I decided to come home this morning and go back up on the 21st. 

I'm hunting a particular buck so if he's not showing up in daylight then my time is better spent elsewhere. I have yet to get a daylight picture of him this year and I probably won't until we cool down for a couple days. Last year, when it was much colder, I was getting daylight pics of him on a routine basis and I saw him numerous times when I was on stand but couldn't close the deal. 

Right now, it looks like another cool shot is coming. I think my area hadn't had a hard freeze until Thursday night and they need it badly... too much foliage.

This is my target buck


----------



## Out

Who's going


----------



## bsstalker

I am. Saw a chooter tall 8 pt bout 200 yds on a hot doe last night. I love cloudy days, may have a sprinkle.


----------



## zap

I am in.


----------



## Jarsh30

Overslept a little headed out


----------



## shaffer88

Could you guys answer this call for me, I'm still at work


----------



## Stick Chucker

Hang on to your hats again today folks! Gusts over 40 predicted


----------



## outdrsman11

I'm out. Few dinks roaming around so far. Still next to no rutting activity. Will probably sit until 1130 or so and then debate on the evening hunt. 

I drove in and checked cams last night around 830. Found out my #1 shooter has busted a couple tines on his already weak right side and one big split off of his left. He is going to get a pass from me this year. A very hard, disappointing pass. But I really think he will blow up to super giant status next year if he makes it through. There's 1 other mature shooter in here and he is ancient and smart but I think I've got him pinned down and will move in with the right wind. 
Good luck guys !


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I heard the wind howling and seen it was from the south and slept in. I need any kind of wind but straight south to be able to hunt my better spots!


----------



## keb

Shot at 4 yards on the ground, scouting in high winds and seen him bedded and slipped up super close.


----------



## Nelsonv

That's a big old bruiser right there. Congrats!!


----------



## Fireman324

Boy and I are out. Seen one little buck and unfortunately bumped one on the way in this am


----------



## shadetree

keb said:


> Shot at 4 yards on the ground, scouting in high winds and seen him bedded and slipped up super close.
> 
> View attachment 3225762
> View attachment 3225770


And with traditional!!! Congratulations.


----------



## RogueMedic87

kscumminsdriver said:


> So, my 5 day hunting trip turned in to a 2 day hunting trip and not because I tagged out. This weather just plain sucks. I bargained with the wife and I'm going to give it a go next weekend into Thanksgiving week (I killed a high 150's last year the day before Thanksgiving so I'm totally fine with the change).
> 
> I drove up to my place on Wednesday night and pulled my cards. Found that I had forgotten to turn one of my 5 cameras on when I left it on 10/30... off to a great start already. My target buck was on each of the other cameras but he's been around but only at night.
> 
> Thursday I hunted all day and had a lot of activity but I only saw 1 mature buck. He popped out to my south with a doe in the morning, pushed her back into the pasture and I'm sure they bedded down all day before I saw them late that afternoon... he was locked down. He would be a distant #2 on my "hit list". I mostly saw 1.5 year old bucks chasing everything that was antlerless. Multiple encounters with the same up and coming 3.5 year old. You can tell the does are done with the chasing. They scan everything before they commit and then if they see a young buck they start looking for the escape route.
> 
> Friday the plan was to hunt all day but as I was sitting on stand I checked the forecast and they were calling for highs in the mid 60's. I played it on the fly but climbed down around 11am. No mature buck activity in the morning sit. A lot of the same 1.5 year old bucks. Back on stand by 2:30p and sweating in the 66 degree temps. This is when I also started rethinking my hunting days... activity started a little later then Thursday afternoon but I did see 2 mature bucks on stand. The first (a mid 140's 10 with some stickers) was a buck I didn't have any early pics of but I did have some pictures of him Thursday night (pulled my cards before I left). The second (8 with a 12" sticker off his right G2) was the buck from Thursday so he obviously bred that doe and is looking... The 10 bristled up as soon as he saw the 8; started posturing, pawing the ground, raking some corn stalks... I knew this had the potential to be good. So the 8 just doesn't even care and continues doing his thing like 100 yards away. The 10 then starts the stiff legged walk over for what I think is going to be a confrontation. He gets within steps of the 8 and the 8 lays his ears back and walks that 10 out of the county and that was that. I later saw the 8 with a doe but she was not receptive.
> 
> After much contemplation (forecast called for 71 today and 60's until Tuesday and the wrong wind direction) and a discussion with my wife I decided to come home this morning and go back up on the 21st.
> 
> I'm hunting a particular buck so if he's not showing up in daylight then my time is better spent elsewhere. I have yet to get a daylight picture of him this year and I probably won't until we cool down for a couple days. Last year, when it was much colder, I was getting daylight pics of him on a routine basis and I saw him numerous times when I was on stand but couldn't close the deal.
> 
> Right now, it looks like another cool shot is coming. I think my area hadn't had a hard freeze until Thursday night and they need it badly... too much foliage.
> 
> This is my target buck
> View attachment 3224953


I'm with you buddy. Ive traded shifts, taken days off and everything else to be able to hunt a cold front and I've successfully missed EVERY 10 degree drop in November. I think someone's trying to tell me something. I gotta target buck on a small property that I've seen once this year. I think I'm gonna wait until things cool off and try to sneak up within 60 yards of his bed and smoke him when he stands up in the evening, once he's back on a routine.


----------



## RyanH

Got lucky this am! Shot this guy in Franklin county at 7:20 am following a doe!


----------



## aeast236

RyanH said:


> Got lucky this am! Shot this guy in Franklin county at 7:20 am following a doe!
> View attachment 3227346


Wow! What a beast. Congrats!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Absolutely beautiful buck Ryan!!


----------



## RyanH

Thanks guys! Here he is on the hoof!


----------



## KSNimrod

That's a brute, RyanH! Love those brows.


----------



## D-nasty

I connected on a nice buck yesterday. He was harassing two does at about 250 yards on private property next to the public ground I hunt. One snort wheeze and some rattling brought him to 8 yards from my tree. He was quartering to me and I buried the arrow to the fletching with the broadhead just exiting the other side of his torso. Got both lungs. He made it about 50 yards into the tamaracs before he piled up. I've been in a slump for three years so it felt great to kill one clean and have everything go perfect.

By no means is he anywhere near my biggest buck, but I've got to say I'm more proud of him than the others. To get away from the other hunters, I packed my XOP in a mile(as far as I could get from the road) and made it happen on public ground with my bow. Not sure what he scores and I really don't care, but if I had to guess, I'd say around 120-125".

















The second buck got killed last night just east of the elevator I work at. It's a shame to see a mature Kansas buck(or any buck for that matter) get killed by a car. He'll be getting euro'd to be appreciated.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

RogueMedic87 said:


> I'm with you buddy. Ive traded shifts, taken days off and everything else to be able to hunt a cold front and I've successfully missed EVERY 10 degree drop in November. I think someone's trying to tell me something. I gotta target buck on a small property that I've seen once this year. I think I'm gonna wait until things cool off and try to sneak up within 60 yards of his bed and smoke him when he stands up in the evening, once he's back on a routine.


I feel your pain... I'm not a shift worker and have a very understanding boss so I could reasonably take off any day(s) with minimal advanced warning but I try and be understanding of my wife's schedule as she is also a working professional and we have a 3 year old daughter... so, I get limited time to hunt and try to maximize my return. 

I've written about it before but there is only marginal skill in long term forecasting. Right now is about the window where day 5-7 becomes somewhat reliable in my opinion. I typically check with 3 sources, the National Weather Service, Accuweather and Weather Underground. For me, I prefer the NWS because they have locally stationed meteorologists responsible for actually interpreting the weather models and producing a forecast, not just taking the model results and spitting those out. I read the Area Forecast Discussion for the real meat of the forecast... this is where you'll get the insight into what the METS feel about accuracy of the forecast and model biases especially in the outer days. I like that the Weather Underground publishes the forecast barometric pressure. 

In the area I hunt, the recorded high temp has exceeded the average high every day of the month of November... there have been a few days that were close but the average departure has been almost +10 degrees... over the same time frame in 2014, the departure was -3.5.. and we had just gotten started with our brutal snap of 11 days below normal; some as much as 30 degrees. 

So if you're on a limited schedule, I'd look to this upcoming weekend for the first significant and sustained push of cold (at or below average) air... it would be great if we could get some snow and highs in the low 30s but that's probably not in the cards.


----------



## DT87

In stand, just north of a bedding area. Hoping tonite something at least shows itself. Been a weird, slow year as many have pointed out.


----------



## dxtrc

Well 1200 miles later. I'm back in VA with a tag in my pocket, but don't feel unsuccessful. Had some great hunts, met some great people, and saw some incredible things out there (even got rid of a couple of your coyotes)! Poor weather conditions and a little unfortunate luck kept the deer away, but I think it will be game on for yall this week or next when the cold comes back. Best luck to all of you still going at it! Thanks for letting us get to experience your awesome state and we hope to be back next year!


----------



## kspseshooter

Thanks for killing a couple yotes!


----------



## weshawk5

We went out to pheasant hunt this morning and found our crp on fire. I guess someone set ours and 5 other fields on fire in Dickson county last night.


----------



## weshawk5

We went out to pheasant hunt this morning and found our crp on fire. I guess someone set ours and 5 other fields on fire in Dickson county last night.


----------



## weshawk5

Not sure why that posted twice...


----------



## bsstalker

Nice deer Ryanh, Dnasty and keb. 

KEB, that buck looks like he would rather die than give up his dominance. How old is that warrior?


----------



## bsstalker

I had two 140"ers, one this morning and one this eve within 30 yards. I'm having a hard time w LET EM GO, LET EM GROW. But I know there's a 170 around. 

?who else let's em go?


----------



## Jarsh30

I have a horrid policy of nothing under 150. Keeps me from killing nearly anything lol


----------



## Matte

Spot and stalk Muley. I bumped him twice then circled and got him at 30 yards.


----------



## kansasboi

Gotta let em go!


----------



## kansasboi

Nice muley Matte he is cool!


----------



## RyanH

Got a rough score on my buck just now! 162 6/8!

Im very very happy!


----------



## my3sons

Nice muley Matt, something about spot and stalk that gets the blood pumping.


----------



## Pittstate23

some good bucks hitting the ground. I love this time of year.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Had ALOT of activity today up until 1 this afternoon. Had a small 6 and a smaller 8 walk under the stand. The 6 was pretty much running but the 8 was in no hurry. Rattled in a decent 10 from about 200 yards away. He came on a dead sprint to the property line just 30 yards north of me lookin for a fight. Jumped the fence and I rattled again. He came back around me from behind out of a hay meadow and poked around for about 10 minutes before taking off in the timber on the other side of the meadow. Right as he disappeared a storm cell rolled through so I had to ride out a thunderstorm. That was an experience. Once the storm passed I was gonna head home and get a change of dry cloths but as I was getting ready to climb down I look over my left shoulder and that damn 10 pointer was back nosing around about 20 yards to my NW. Keep in mind I am waiting for a massive main frame 8 that wonders this property so it was pretty easy for me to pass up this 10 pointer. Then at 1 o'clock I had a big doe pop out along the property line and head my way about 150 yards out. She started to walk across the field and then another real good 8 came out after her. He pushed her across the field but never got closer then 70 yards. I rattled, grunted and bleated but he was focused on the doe. This was the fist rut activity I have seen in 2 weeks in SEK.

Finally seeing some movement was encouraging. I was starting to get discouraged because I wasn't seeing any of my bucks on this property that I have on camera. I had put a hanging feeder on this property about a month and a half ago and was starting to worry that I had ran them all off. Good to see some action finally.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Got to let em go, if you ever want to get the BIG one.^
I passed this one the other nite with no regrets. Took this with my phone so we'll see how it looks on here.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Thats right 170.

Atleast I got some blood on a fletching though. Smoked one of them noisy ***** squirrels thats been annoying me that last 2 weeks. Was a complete pass through on the front should with a Muzzy small game head. First time I had shot something with one. With the 4 metal fingers I didnt think it would pass completely through. I grinned.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Bucks hitting the ground today! My younger cousin killed a very cool buck today. Had a bent out G2 and main beam bent down at the point. Had several small bucks and 1 large buck hot on 2 does just out of bow range. Going after my big 8 in the morning. I got the tarsal glands off my cousins buck, so I'll see if that helps cover the swirling wind.


----------



## keb

Not sure on the age of mine not many teeth in his head, the was missing his right eye, I assume that's why I was able to get so close to him on that side he could not see me,

His right horn was almost dislodged, his cape was a mess,

6 1/2 bases, not the highest scoring but after 11 days in a tent fighting the crowd on public, a deer like that at 4 yards with the longbow was like a dream come true.

Got him on Veterans Day, I am vet and always wanted to get on on Veterans Day!


----------



## bsstalker

^^^^That's awesome! And thank you for your service to our country!


----------



## bsstalker

170----is that an 8 or 10pt? Looks like a frigging hoss either way , maybe 160"?


----------



## bsstalker

Gnarly looking muley Matte. One of the years I want to choot a muley out west. Have seen some bigguns over the years working and did hunt some one year but didn't get to connect.


----------



## shaffer88

Heavy mass on that Muley!!! Good luck boys


----------



## Coyotehawk

any reports this morning?


----------



## Fireman324

Thanks for ur service keb! Cool story. Im out battling the weather this am. Sitn on my plot. Seen 12 deer so far. Small 8 pt n a forkie rest have been doe. https://vimeo.com/145866768


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

bsstalker said:


> 170----is that an 8 or 10pt? Looks like a frigging hoss either way , maybe 160"?


9pt and that cell phone pic makes him look pretty good. He was at the most probly a 140 and young (lil neck and chest)
The more I look at that pic the better he looks lol! But in person he just looked like an average ok buck. If he would of been mature I probly would of taken him. But he has so much potential if he survives.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK

Fireman324 said:


> Thanks for ur service keb! Cool story. Im out battling the weather this am. Sitn on my plot. Seen 12 deer so far. Small 8 pt n a forkie rest have been doe. https://vimeo.com/145866768


Your plot looks great! What did you plant?


----------



## Hawkfarm

Ryan and Matte - congrats on beautiful deer. Sat llast night and saw 19 with 5 being young bucks. And maybe some of the does were the same deer as one doe appeared to be the object of some slow trailing and bumping and she may have circled around more than once. Waiting on a big boy and did't see one. Wimped out this morning with the rain. I did watch 4 eat acorns for an hour when the rain let up. They were out at the far edge of the pasture behind the house.


----------



## AintNoGriz

I am with a couple of the other guys that posted and changing their work schedules. I was supposed to be off today and Tues, but made the call to save my 2 last vaca days and come into work. Too warm and too damn windy. Didn't hardly see jack at the end of last week and feel I wasted my 3 days. 

Now my brother texted me from Topeka and had 3 smaller bucks go by already this morning and my wife was on her way to work and had a buck chase a doe across the road in front of her. Now I am second guessing my self. I am going to be limited to weekends now. Booooooo.

Although this weekend is shaping up , weather wise! But have a Thanksgiving dinner at the wife's grandpa's place, so Sunday afternoon is out, may try going out in the morning.


----------



## KSQ2

Fireman324 said:


> Thanks for ur service keb! Cool story. Im out battling the weather this am. Sitn on my plot. Seen 12 deer so far. Small 8 pt n a forkie rest have been doe. https://vimeo.com/145866768


Plot looks great Travis! I'm finally hunting, been out a total of 2 times since coming back from Beloit. I'm jealous of you right now as I sit in the office.


----------



## fishfurlife

My weekend report. Friday was absolutely phenomenal. 15 different bucks. Several of those being mature. Couldn't have asked for a better hunt. 
Saturday was tough. Hunted all day and saw 4 bucks. One was a very nice 8pt. That I may regret not shooting. I am very certain that he was in the 145" range. Trying to hold out though. 
Yesterday basically sucked..... Two small bucks was it. Hunted the same location all three days as the wind was great for it. Won't be back at it until thanksgiving weekend. Possibly one day this coming weekend.


----------



## avluey

Was only able to hunt the morning yesterday before heading home to coach the boy's afternoon game. After seeing 5 bucks in the am and 6 bucks/4 does in the evening (including a nice big ten that followed a doe away from my shooting lane after being within 20 yards of me through the trees) I saw 0 deer from the same stand. To make it even worse I had a coyote come by and I shot a touch high from 20 yards which combined with his ducking the arrow resulted in a clean miss. Probably shouldn't have kissed at him to stop him as he wasn't moving too fast anyway.
Here is the buck that I drew on Saturday morning and then fortunately thought better of - he went right up towards a camera within minutes of me passing him:








And here is a picture from last year that I'm pretty sure is the 10 that came close but didn't present a shot:


----------



## avluey

Not sure when I'll be able to make it back out to that farm - maybe all day Friday after Thanksgiving and the Saturday morning - but that will likely be a battle with the wife.


----------



## ikeinks

Stuff has really really slowed down the last few days for me. Also got pictures of pheasant hunters which always brightens my day.


----------



## zap

At least it's not cold.

:yo:


----------



## JWilson90

I'm heading out in about 20 minutes to hunt with a friend. Hopefully a change of scenery means a change of luck.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

weshawk5 said:


> We went out to pheasant hunt this morning and found our crp on fire. I guess someone set ours and 5 other fields on fire in Dickson county last night.


my ground was the saline county incident from the same *********!!!!! they better pray i dont catch them


----------



## Matte

Man I would be so pissed. Has to be someone local


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Matte said:


> Man I would be so pissed. Has to be someone local


where i live there isnt much non local traffic... ill bet the little pricks are from salina after reading the locations of most of the fires along the saline/dickenson county line... I live out here and am not too happy when my landowner calls me up to check my game cams for these little *******s. Im lucky the bale they set on fire was next to a cattle pen and didnt catch the 40 acres of crp right next to it. Hand to change my Sunday morning sit because of fire trucks. I could almost draw a line of where they drove based on the fires.


----------



## Kick them up

Well I went out to W. KS last Tuesday and was lucky to catch up with this guy. Not a monster but still a respectable deer ,and he gave me a great quartering away shot. The best part is I also guided my friends son to his first buck. He shot it with a crossbow, but has committed to be using a compound bow next year. We shot them both out of the same blind 2 days apart. The rut action was great and will post more pics soon.








Kick em Up!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

kansasboi said:


> View attachment 3231130
> 
> Gotta let em go!


That's an awesome picture with you in the background.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

The corn was cut on Friday, finally I am seeing deer. Yesterday evening I saw a few does and 4 young bucks. One of the bucks tried seducing my doe decoy. This evening 5 does came out and didn't like the decoy, 4 young bucks came out and one circled the decoy a few times. At 5:00 one of the biggest 8 points I've ever seen walked down the field edge to my left. He looked at my decoy and kept walking the edge before turning in to the timber. I bleated a few times but he paid no attention, snort wheezed at him and he came back out. Never got closer that about 90 yards. 

He walked in to the timber, 5 minutes later 3 does came out of the timber where he went in and made their way towards my decoy. I thought for sure the buck would follow them but he didn't. I have 9 days left to hunt, hope I get another look at him before it's over.


----------



## avluey

Getting better KB, stay on em!


----------



## Jarsh30

Who's roughing it today?!


----------



## KSQ2

Heading out this afternoon, hoping they're moving after the rains break.


----------



## ikeinks

Jarsh30 said:


> Who's roughing it today?!


I wish! Too muddy to get my stands and the ranger is in the shop


----------



## zap

I am headed out for the day shortly. 
Some things to take care of this morning then scouting some new public, set a stand and hunt.


----------



## hunterhewi

Wish i was. Im on daddy duty for the next couple of days. Would have loved to be out this morning!


----------



## jstarks

I'm out swaying in the breeze. Couple yearling does and a little 6pt so far. This warm wind sucks!!


----------



## outdrsman11

Got up with my alarm at 4, let the dogs out and decide to get a couple more hours of sleep this morning. Warm, crazy windy and rainy just don't do it for me. Might do a late morning sit. Need to hang a new stand but the wind isn't good to get in there. Blows into bedding across the road. Can't wait for this cold to come ! Have a new layering jacket begging to be used. Good luck everyone ! Hoping my ticket gets punched soon.


----------



## bsstalker

24" wide prob. First pic w Galaxy 4 And binocs. Off the highway between Eureka n Yates Center


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^Awesome^


----------



## BFuchs

Here's my latest update. Hunted Sunday morning in the brutal south winds. Action was very slow, but the only stand I have that is good for a south wind sits over a big CRP field. I don't think the deer were wanting to be out in the open in that wind. Saw a little 2 year old buck chasing a doe out there, but that was it.

I had hunted on Friday the 13th, and chose to sit in a stand that is adjacent to a couple of bedding areas. My choice was between that stand and one I have on the southwest edge of a milo field. I was happy with my decision as I saw several deer, and one shooter that wouldn't come all the way in. Decent hunt all the same. Well, on Sunday morning I decided to check a camera that I have on a scrape that is right next to my stand by the milo field. He's not a huge buck, but looks like a mature 8 point that visited the scrape at 8:00 Friday morning...








Also got pictures of this big bodied dude Friday night:








So, they are out there. Had I sat that stand by the scrape Friday morning, I would have attempted a shot at that 8 point. Here's to hoping I have a chance at either of these bucks sometime soon!


----------



## outdrsman11

Hung a new stand this morning. Only about 80 yards off of our road. South of a thick bedding area that's on the neighbors. Watched two nice bucks go back and forth at night time in the last week and have known that does bed in there. Won't be a high action spot but it could be THE spot. We'll see. Drove my tractor in and let it run while I hung the stand. Saw that on one of the TV shows and thought it was a pretty good idea.


----------



## Fireman324

https://vimeo.com/146017098 
Sitn here since about 10:00. Stayn til dark. This is a known spot based on trail cam pics last yr for good bucks. cedar lined bluff to my right. 










Strutt seen this guy earlier. He is sittn on the plot since the weather broke. Thanks for the comments on the food plot. He talked me into planting Antler King Honey Hole. It came up pretty well and they are POUNDING it! 

Also. Around the Independence area the bucks were running doe all over the refuge last night. People have been seeing some big ones on their feet as well!


----------



## Out

im going to make an excuse to leave work this afternoon and hunt lol


----------



## zap

^nice.


----------



## Texasbohunter

*Finally Got it Done...*

Over the last three years, I take a weeks vacation and hunt my friends farm in Kansas for one week every year and I have passed some really good deer that just weren't mature deer, seen some true mature giants in the distance and couldn't close the gap for whatever reason, so to put this into perspective I have been hunting this farm for three years with nothing other than tag soup at the end of the week FOR THE LAST THREE YEARS. 

This year proved to be no different, tons of mature shooter bucks being seen but just unable to close the distance. 2 years ago I had placed a stand in a spot that was on the very edge of a tamarack thicket that runs through the river bottom. I have seen many deer in the past ease through there to get through the river bottom without being seen from the existing stands and since putting the tripod in we just have not had the right conditions (wind, deer movement, etc) to hunt it since setting up the stand. On November 11th everything came together and conditions were right to hunt this stand. I got in the blind around 3:30 that afternoon and had not been there long when I was looking over my left shoulder into a big open pasture 80 yards away when I heard a branch snap. As if this was my first bowhunt ever, I quickly turned around to see what made the noise and there is a HUGE bodied mature Kansas buck that saw me swing my head around and he is now headed out in a hurry. I was devastated that I blew my chance at a mature Kansas Buck, this was not a 200" like we have seen in the past but this buck was one of the biggest bodied mature deer I have seen. We got this guy on trail cam a couple times and he is a tank of a deer...

 



Even though I had passed deer with a bigger set of antlers, that was my first chance at a big mature deer on this farm and keep in mind this was my fourth year to hunt the farm... To say I was devastated would be an understatement...

Fast forward to the last day, last evening, last hour of the hunt, Saturday November 14th. At this point I had already come to grips that I would more than likely be going home with my Kansas buck tag unused again. I was hunting a stand that was close to our friends home so that I could get back quicker than usual to start packing as we were leaving for Texas early Sunday morning. This stand is not far from the stand that I had the last encounter with the big bodied 8 in, as the crow flies it was only 125 yards or so NE of the other stand, just on the other side of the tamaracks in the river bottom. I chose this for two reasons, the wind was out of the SW and I had a good wind for the tamaracks and I could get back to the house quickly after the hunt. 

I am in the stand about 3:30 that afternoon, first deer I saw was at about 4:30 I saw a buck stand up from bedding in the tamaracks and head South away from me, he did not appear to be a shooter from what I could tell through the brush. About 5:00 I look into the brush to see the buck that busted me earlier in the week standing at 80 yards looking into the field I was in, I grabbed my grunt and hit the call one time. He looked that way for a long time and then slowly made his way to me, where he stood at 25 yards facing me for what seemed like 4 hours, he finally decided to turn to head North and gave me a 25 yard shot, a mouth grunt to stop him and the arrow was on its way. When I got to this deer I finally realized how big he really was, HUGE bodied mature deer... I couldn't be happier with any other deer...

Walked to the house, grabbed the tractor, took a few pics and loaded him up, he filled up the loader bucket on the tractor, we didn't have a set of scales (We will next year) but our friend that owns the land there said he would go over 300lbs...


*When I first got to him:*


*LDP:*


*This is not a great pic by any means but his neck is as big around as I am and I am pretty big around...* 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigDeer

Fireman, that plot looks great!


----------



## ikeinks

Wind switched to the north. Constant rain... Glad I picked these days to waste my vacation


----------



## zap

Just woke up from my nap after a bite to eat in the truck. Did I miss anything?


----------



## hunterhewi

ikeinks said:


> Wind switched to the north. Constant rain... Glad I picked these days to waste my vacation


There isnt a cloud in the sky over mcpherson! Looks like a great afternoon.....too bad im not out


----------



## Out

Headed out


----------



## kybeau

Headed in as soon as the rain started to ease up. Before I could put my foot in the stand I had a good buck walk by. 

But then...




Last one just cleared out and a little buck just walked by.


----------



## Out

I bumped a nice buck that was by my stand..You think he will come back to room


----------



## Fireman324

BigDeer said:


> Fireman, that plot looks great!


Thanks man! Took a little work but im pretty sure its sucking deer from everywhere! I sat on it til mid day yesterday n seen 15 doe 2 little bucks. 

Have only seen 1 big doe before i could get my bow up today. Got in after worst of the storm pushed thru. Sat thru the rain n now its pretty nice out. Dont get many chances at these bigs back in here. Maybe only 1  so i will continue to sit like a kid before christmas!


----------



## BigDeer

Fireman324 said:


> Thanks man! Took a little work but im pretty sure its sucking deer from everywhere! I sat on it til mid day yesterday n seen 15 doe 2 little bucks.
> 
> Have only seen 1 big doe before i could get my bow up today. Got in after worst of the storm pushed thru. Sat thru the rain n now its pretty nice out. Dont get many chances at these bigs back in here. Maybe only 1  so i will continue to sit like a kid before christmas!


I'm going to figure out the seed bleed from that honey hole plot and get it in bulk from my seed guy to do a bunch of plots up.


----------



## EasyE-N-KS

Had the fortune to put my tag on this buck on November 12th. My best deer ever!


----------



## Out

Just shot small buck


----------



## bsstalker

^^^nice! Similar to the one I'm after.

Saw a cruising bruiser by Ellis at 40 degrees and rain and another one by Ellsworth exit at 60 degrees and sunny. Crazy weather


----------



## bsstalker

Both those bucks were looking around thin timber strip by wheat fields


----------



## hunterhewi

kybeau said:


> Headed in as soon as the rain started to ease up. Before I could put my foot in the stand I had a good buck walk by.
> 
> But then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one just cleared out and a little buck just walked by.


Those black ones fill the freezer much faster


----------



## KSNimrod

that's a great buck, EasyE! Congrats.


----------



## AintNoGriz

kybeau said:


> Headed in as soon as the rain started to ease up. Before I could put my foot in the stand I had a good buck walk by.
> 
> But then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one just cleared out and a little buck just walked by.


Got any hedge balls around? I've gotten down before and chucked hedge balls at them to get them to leave....haha


----------



## burns_312

EasyE-N-KS said:


> Had the fortune to put my tag on this buck on November 12th. My best deer ever!


Great buck Eric! I had seen pictures of him when you caped and scored him at CR's house. He's awesome!


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

EasyE-N-KS said:


> Had the fortune to put my tag on this buck on November 12th. My best deer ever!


Great buck! Congrats.


----------



## BENRAYC

My first bow kill in Greensburg KS. Denton Rich is a great outfitter.


----------



## RyanH

Just posted the story about me buck in the bowhunter forum.. Check it out if you would like. Kinda a neat story... Well to me it sure it.... 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3204218&p=1081670394#post1081670394


----------



## RyanH

BENRAYC said:


> View attachment 3244106
> My first bow kill in Greensburg KS. Denton Rich is a great outfitter.


Nice Congrats....


----------



## bsstalker

EasyE-N-KS said:


> Had the fortune to put my tag on this buck on November 12th. My best deer ever!


Interested in what your buck scores if you do score him!


----------



## zap

Middle of lockdown phase right now in this area.

yup.


----------



## NYyotekiller

EasyE-N-KS said:


> Had the fortune to put my tag on this buck on November 12th. My best deer ever!


That's a stud for sure! Congratulations. Also curious to what he scored.


----------



## Fireman324

Just smoked one!


----------



## RogueMedic87

Fireman324 said:


> Just smoked one!


Awesome. Send pics!


----------



## JWilson90

Fireman324 said:


> Just smoked one!


Pics man lets see him!!


----------



## EasyE-N-KS

Thank you for your kind words! My deer is about 165" gross with about 4" of deductions. Just thrilled that I was able to seal the deal!


----------



## gasman8

Hunting near penalosa and spivey. In lock down here. Nothing and I mean nothing moving


----------



## DirtNap1986

zap said:


> Middle of lockdown phase right now in this area.
> 
> yup.


Zap - I thought you said lockdown phase was Nov. 6th? [emoji23]


----------



## JWilson90

Well since I can't hunt because of work in a couple hours I've decided to head to the local shop and check out the new Mathews and the UA gear on sale.


----------



## kansasboi

DirtNap1986 said:


> Zap - I thought you said lockdown phase was Nov. 6th? [emoji23]


Anytime I go a few days with no mature buck sightings or pictures I assume lockdown. Which has been pretty much all of November...


----------



## dkkarr

Zap might be smoking that stuff again ?

Seriously though I've got several friends who are in stands right now all over Ks and haven't saw much at all today. One friend drives a school bus in SE Ks and said he saw nothing this morning. So Zap may just be right this time !


----------



## Fireman324

There you go! Proof is in the pics! Soooo to the story... I rattled this buck in my direction from 100yds or less and he thrashes some trees on the way in. Not sure if he hung up but he starts grunting so I returned the favor and he comes in on a string! HE WAS PISSED OFF!!! Just flat out DESTROYN trees while he closed the distance. I had squirted some Tinks doe pee on my boots about 30-40 yds from my stand on the way in this am. Once he got a wiff of that it was a done deal. Went down the trail back towards my plot. I stopped him about 20yd shot and PFFFTTTTT then TWACK! He went 20-30 yds and stopped. While i was reaching for another arrow he started to stumble and crashed!

GAME OVER!


----------



## dkkarr

Beautiful buck Fireman !!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing the story and pictures. Sounds like an exciting hunt for sure.


----------



## zap

I am always right, kinda....:lol:

It depends on how you look at it......:yo:


----------



## zap

11/6 big mature bucks lockdown the early receptive doe........... 11/17 most of the doe are receptive so there are a lot of deer that are not active......the best is yet to come.

When the mature boys start cruising looking for that last fix.


----------



## kansasboi

Awesome buck Fireman! That is a stud.
I hope you're right Zap


----------



## bdmatson

Zap, I hope you are right as well. I will be back on the farm Sunday hunting all through Thanksgiving week and the weekend. Hoping to see some deer.


----------



## zap

The glass is always 1/2 full.....:cocktail:


----------



## KSQ2

Fireman324 said:


> There you go! Proof is in the pics! Soooo to the story... I rattled this buck in my direction from 100yds or less and he thrashes some trees on the way in. Not sure if he hung up but he starts grunting so I returned the favor and he comes in on a string! HE WAS PISSED OFF!!! Just flat out DESTROYN trees while he closed the distance. I had squirted some Tinks doe pee on my boots about 30-40 yds from my stand on the way in this am. Once he got a wiff of that it was a done deal. Went down the trail back towards my plot. I stopped him about 20yd shot and PFFFTTTTT then TWACK! He went 20-30 yds and stopped. While i was reaching for another arrow he started to stumble and crashed!
> 
> GAME OVER!


Great buck Travis! Bow doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## bsstalker

^^nice one fireman

I've had the pleasure of seeing a lot of lock down this year, and the number of dink satellite bucks has been crazy! My cousin shot a stud eight point last week from the ground(unbelievable crazy hunt) which warded off 8 other lesser bucks. He said the vocalizations of that dominant were crazy deep and loud. Wished he had a GoPro!


----------



## zap




----------



## RogueMedic87

zap said:


>


Love it.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Fireman324 said:


> There you go! Proof is in the pics! Soooo to the story... I rattled this buck in my direction from 100yds or less and he thrashes some trees on the way in. Not sure if he hung up but he starts grunting so I returned the favor and he comes in on a string! HE WAS PISSED OFF!!! Just flat out DESTROYN trees while he closed the distance. I had squirted some Tinks doe pee on my boots about 30-40 yds from my stand on the way in this am. Once he got a wiff of that it was a done deal. Went down the trail back towards my plot. I stopped him about 20yd shot and PFFFTTTTT then TWACK! He went 20-30 yds and stopped. While i was reaching for another arrow he started to stumble and crashed!
> 
> GAME OVER!


Awesome buck! But since when were fire fighters able to grow beards? [emoji12]


----------



## KSNimrod

Firefighter the neck on that deer is crazy! Nicely done!


----------



## Fireman324

Thanks guys! Unfortunately I am only a part time epmloyee at the FD now days. Took another job 2 1/2 yrs ago for better money and benefits. Still pick up shift and fightfire when I can. I also maintain my AEMT. 
Seen two bigger than him afterwards... My boy will be taken out of school early tomorrow and we will hit the plot for a rare north wind! He missed last time. Wish him luck! He will probly stroke the big one! Seen a 150" 8pt and a 11pt that i have on video... Probl y a young deer but a hellaucios rack! This place i am fortunate to hunt is like 60-70 acrce and surrounded buy public land. So in essence i drilled a public land buck today. Been a couple yrs with some misfortunes.. Got it done this time. Not the widest buck but now im focused on jr and saving my pto for next yr! I will keep you guys up to speed.


----------



## Fireman324

KSNimrod said:


> Firefighter the neck on that deer is crazy! Nicely done!


Yes Nimrod! It was BEYOND swollen! Ot was wide like his shouldrs!


----------



## 1972superbee

I hope you are right Zap. I am driving down from Wisconsin this weekend and I am looking forward to a week in the stand.


----------



## Pittstate23

Great buck Travis!


----------



## ikeinks

zap said:


> 11/6 big mature bucks lockdown the early receptive doe........... 11/17 most of the doe are receptive so there are a lot of deer that are not active......the best is yet to come.
> 
> When the mature boys start cruising looking for that last fix.


I'm ready for that last part. Hopefully this weekend haha my cameras have been empty since last Thursday


----------



## bsstalker

Fireman, good luck to your son! How young is he?


----------



## iviec

zap said:


> 11/6 big mature bucks lockdown the early receptive doe........... 11/17 most of the doe are receptive so there are a lot of deer that are not active......the best is yet to come.
> 
> When the mature boys start cruising looking for that last fix.


new to AT. i hunt in KS. i can tell you that Nov 10-14 was great where i hunt. heading back this weekend and thanksgiving weekend. i'm hoping zap is spot on


----------



## hunterhewi

Last year was the same for me. Not much movement til the 17th and after


----------



## zap

Its only logical to assume that the really mature bucks will not have too move much until the end of the lockdown period. If your the baddest MFer in the valley and like honey you can have all the honey you want in that valley, until it runs out. 

What say U?


----------



## weshawk5

zap said:


> Its only logical to assume that the really mature bucks will not have too move much until the end of the lockdown period. If your the baddest MFer in the valley and like honey you can have all the honey you want in that valley, until it runs out.
> 
> What say U?


I say I hope so. I can finely get back out to hunt this coming Friday and weekend.


----------



## rtruett1

So eloquently stated and spot on ZAP.


----------



## zap

I am known for my eloquence.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Basinboy

keb said:


> Shot at 4 yards on the ground, scouting in high winds and seen him bedded and slipped up super close.
> 
> View attachment 3225762
> View attachment 3225770



Way to go bro! That's an old warrior right there done the hard way, Congrats!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

zap said:


> Its only logical to assume that the really mature bucks will not have too move much until the end of the lockdown period. If your the baddest MFer in the valley and like honey you can have all the honey you want in that valley, until it runs out.
> 
> What say U?


then you go steal the neighbors honey


----------



## gasman8

Out today near penalosa. Much more activity vs last couple days. To you KS residents. Thanks for having us.


----------



## Basinboy

Well folks I vowed to kill a monster or eat my tag again this year....
Well I'm still boiling that tag and it still hasn't got tender 
I passed on some decent bucks. I was a week too early too early this year. Not much happening the first 6 days, then it busted wide open the last 3 days of my hunt. Here's a pic of a good 8pt I had pass by at 15 and then again at 6 yards. I was just holding out for a true Kansas Giant


----------



## Fireman324

Pittstate23 said:


> Great buck Travis!


Thanks Jeremy! You put down at great one as well!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Need some advise.

I have a stand in a corner where 2 hedge rows come together. North side is a cut bean field. South side is a pasture. Forecast for Saturday is NNW winds, which is great, as it takes my scent to the middle of the pasture. The deer will hug the hedgerows.

My problem is that this stand is very hard to get to for a morning sit, cause there are usually deer in the field feeding before first light. It took me a few years to figure out and save this stand for evening sits. But, it is crunch time for me and my days are limited to weekends. It is time to push the envelope. 

My question is should I try and get into this stand extra early? How early? Or should I go in at "pink light", where maybe I can scan the field as I am walking in for deer in the field and just hang back until I can get into the stand, even if it is after 1st light?


----------



## zap

Very nice, Keb!


----------



## avluey

Tough situation Griz, I'd try to step away from the truck about 30 minutes before shooting light and move very slowly glassing the hell out of everything between every few steps, kinda like still hunting through a wooded area looking for bedded bucks. Good luck, in crunch time I think you have to make the most of the days when you get good winds for a premier stand, especially as rare as those NNW winds have been this year.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

avluey said:


> Tough situation Griz, I'd try to step away from the truck about 30 minutes before shooting light and move very slowly glassing the hell out of everything between every few steps, kinda like still hunting through a wooded area looking for bedded bucks. Good luck, in crunch time I think you have to make the most of the days when you get good winds for a premier stand, especially as rare as those NNW winds have been this year.


unless he has night vision might be hard to glass anything


----------



## avluey

I can glass fairly effectively at that time, which is usually "first light." Now if it's all down hill from parking to stand that would be far more difficult of course. But if he wants to hunt a NNW wind I assume he's walking N into the wind with light beginning to appear from his right, so he should edge to his right so that the majority of the pasture he wants to glass is to his left and beginning to collect that light from the East. Moving extremely slowly, each step will produce more and more useable light / viewable terrain, and by the time he gets within sight of the stand he should be able to see extremely well with decent glass, so the closer he gets to his spot the more he can see. If he bumps a deer early on it likely won't be able to make out what he is and not be too worked up...again especially if the deer is to his left and looking back into the emerging light - what little useable light is hitting him would be on the opposite side of his body and concealed from the deer. Having spent a whole lot of time conducting combat missions with night vision devices both flying and conducting ground patrols I assure you it's sound tactics. If it's a small pasture he probably should start later, but the stand I have that reminds me of this is about a half mile walk and I'm usually wishing I'd have moved faster as I only need the glass to scan right up against woodlines that the light isn't illuminating very well.


----------



## avluey

Should also clarify on "If he bumps a deer early on it likely won't be able to make out what he is and not be too worked up...again especially if the deer is to his left and looking back into the emerging light - what little useable light is hitting him would be on the opposite side of his body and concealed from the deer," that I am assuming that there is cover (woodline/fence row) to his right. If he's cresting a hill he would be skylighted. Takes a little terrain analysis and I admittedly envisioned my own approach when posting that. So for example, if the terrain on the route to his stand was higher on the east side of pasture without a woodline he would probably want to edge to the left in an attempt to skylight any deer that may be in the pasture. I wouldn't do that unless there was a nice lower altitude approach permitting a good "look up angle" across the majority of the pasture and not just the crest. Wouldn't do that on a W or probably even a NW wind as I wouldn't want my scent blowing over the entire pasture as I got further along the route, but wouldn't sweat a NNW too much. If that western (left) approach path happened to have a good wooded backdrop I'd like that too as then even though the available light is now hitting you on the near side of the deer's position you have the same advantage mentioned before with the dark back drop.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

you guys are overthinking it, just get into your stand early the deer will return. Or better yet have someone drive you right to the stand deer are used to farmers and will return shortly after a truck leaves.


----------



## burns_312

For those of you saying he should glass and stop every step, what if there are deer between him and the stand? Does he sit there until they leave which may well be an hour after sunrise? As killr said, get in when it's dark, they won't be able to make out the fact you're a threat to them.


----------



## avluey

By the way, I don't disagree with that approach either. burns, if you glass and identify them on the way in....begin your stalk if it's a buck you want, taking advantage of the low light conditions.


----------



## avluey

ksgoosekillr said:


> you guys are overthinking it, just get into your stand early the deer will return. Or better yet have someone drive you right to the stand deer are used to farmers and will return shortly after a truck leaves.


If it's not natural it might be overthinking, when it's just a simple planned approach to the stand using planning factors you've used for your entire adult life it takes about 30 seconds to determine your plan.


----------



## BigDeer

Fireman

Awesome buck, congrats!!!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

avluey said:


> By the way, I don't disagree with that approach either. burns, if you glass and identify them on the way in....begin your stalk if it's a buck you want, taking advantage of the low light conditions.


i can see you apply a lot of your elk hunting background to whitetails. to each their own


----------



## BigDeer

AintNoGriz said:


> Need some advise.
> 
> I have a stand in a corner where 2 hedge rows come together. North side is a cut bean field. South side is a pasture. Forecast for Saturday is NNW winds, which is great, as it takes my scent to the middle of the pasture. The deer will hug the hedgerows.
> 
> My problem is that this stand is very hard to get to for a morning sit, cause there are usually deer in the field feeding before first light. It took me a few years to figure out and save this stand for evening sits. But, it is crunch time for me and my days are limited to weekends. It is time to push the envelope.
> 
> My question is should I try and get into this stand extra early? How early? Or should I go in at "pink light", where maybe I can scan the field as I am walking in for deer in the field and just hang back until I can get into the stand, even if it is after 1st light?


Have someone drive you if possible. Good luck Griz!


----------



## avluey

ksgoosekillr said:


> i can see you apply a lot of your elk hunting background to whitetails. to each their own


I definitely prefer to get to a stand and wait on whitetails, but if I'm ever in the situation where I see a good buck walking in (hasn't happened yet) I'm certainly going to make a move on him rather than hope he comes by my stand later in the day.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Thanks for the advice guys. 

I don't have anyone that can drop me off. It is a 1/2 a mile walk in, so I may go in extra early and just take my time. Decisions, decisions..........


----------



## kda082

I think you'll be fine. With my light off I notice I don't really spook deer when the wind is in my favor. Go in in the dark. Good luck.


----------



## rhs341

zap said:


> Its only logical to assume that the really mature bucks will not have too move much until the end of the lockdown period. If your the baddest MFer in the valley and like honey you can have all the honey you want in that valley, until it runs out.
> 
> What say U?


Yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death I will fear no evil....because I am the baddest one in the valley!!!!
Just sayin....


----------



## ikeinks

AintNoGriz said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> I don't have anyone that can drop me off. It is a 1/2 a mile walk in, so I may go in extra early and just take my time. Decisions, decisions..........


Just walk in as you normally would. Last week I walked about 40 yards away from a doe & shooter buck on my way in. I didn't know they were there but once I saw them I kept my pace and acted like I didn't notice them. They never even walked off. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

This is my 5th all day sit in a row, seeing does and young bucks every day. The only shooter was a few days ago, never got closer than 100 yards. This place is infested with 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 year old bucks. After today I only have 6 days left to hunt, hoping a doe drags out a mature buck or the bigguns start searching again.


----------



## iviec

AintNoGriz said:


> Need some advise.
> 
> I have a stand in a corner where 2 hedge rows come together. North side is a cut bean field. South side is a pasture. Forecast for Saturday is NNW winds, which is great, as it takes my scent to the middle of the pasture. The deer will hug the hedgerows.
> 
> My problem is that this stand is very hard to get to for a morning sit, cause there are usually deer in the field feeding before first light. It took me a few years to figure out and save this stand for evening sits. But, it is crunch time for me and my days are limited to weekends. It is time to push the envelope.
> 
> My question is should I try and get into this stand extra early? How early? Or should I go in at "pink light", where maybe I can scan the field as I am walking in for deer in the field and just hang back until I can get into the stand, even if it is after 1st light?


been here alot... this late in november I have had success just getting in the stand around 5:00am without a light and taking it slow and bumping a few deer but letting things calm down before light. my biggest buck came on a morning when i cleared an entire cut corn field on Nov 26 walking in on the last day of my hunt. An hour after daylight I killed him cruising the edge of the field. upon checking the camera it turned out he was one of the deer in the field when i cleared it just an hour or so before. not a good plan for a stand you are going to continue to hunt but a great plan for a last ditch effort to take one down


----------



## outdrsman11

Shot one this morning! Went 20 yards at the most. Thought I hit him too low at first, I heard it hit and he went 15-20 yards and stopped to turn and look my way like he was wondering what that noise was and I was starting to get a sinking feeling in my gut and he just fell over dead !! Absolutely smoked him through the top of the heart. He's a good mature 8 point with a couple stickers on his bases. I'll be honest and say this was the first time I've experienced a little ground shrinkage but I got over it in about 2 seconds. 
Pics and story tonight !


----------



## AintNoGriz

outdrsman11 said:


> Shot one this morning! Went 20 yards at the most. Thought I hit him too low at first, I heard it hit and he went 15-20 yards and stopped to turn and look my way like he was wondering what that noise was and I was starting to get a sinking feeling in my gut and he just fell over dead !! Absolutely smoked him through the top of the heart. He's a good mature 8 point with a couple stickers on his bases. I'll be honest and say this was the first time I've experienced a little ground shrinkage but I got over it in about 2 seconds.
> Pics and story tonight !


Can't wait! Congrats


----------



## avluey

Congrats - looking forward to the pics!


----------



## ksgobbler

Lots of bucks on their feet tonight between 1700 and dark.


----------



## RogueMedic87

ksgobbler said:


> Lots of bucks on their feet tonight between 1700 and dark.


Hope they're there in the morning! I'm hunting the next 3 days, all day. Anyone else?


----------



## weshawk5

I'll be out tomorrow evening, all day sat, and sun morning. Pheasant hunting last weekend we kicked 12 does out of a bedding area and a big bodied 10pt out of a creek line in the next field over. I didn't get a look at his head gear but was able to get a stand and a camera in there that evening. It's going to be a tough spot to hunt because it's so wide open but hopefully I can make something of it. Also had a nice mature 8 move in on another spot.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Whelp, I'm gonna say it. This rut has been a s*** show. I'm still seeing does with fawns, even button bucks. Last week I killed a doe that was still lactating. None of this makes sense to me. The "Rut activity" I've seen and my friends and family have seen has been regularly irregular since November 7th. Chasing like crazy for a day on everyone's properties then nothing for 3-4 days, regardless of temperature. I don't know if this is considered a "trickle rut" but I do know that its been more stress than fun for me. I'm trying to change my mindset. Lol This will be the FIRST cold front in November that I will be able to hunt so I'm just gonna go relax in a tree and if a big boy decides to play "catch the arrow" then it will be a bonus!


----------



## Fireman324

Seen several doe tonight on my plot. Seen 3 basket rack 8pts chasing a few of them grunting the whole time! Got a pic of all 3 of em together... At least i think its all 3 of em. Had one of em come 20yds broadside in front of us. My boy had bow in hand standing up ready to draw his bow.. Started to draw while the buck was walking and something spooked him. I have no idea what it was but he bounced and then walked off. He got lucky tonight bc my 11 yr old son was real close to ending it for him! We almost pulled it off again. Gonna give my B I L a chance on the plot all day tomorrow. Was 2 big ones in there on wednesday that I seen and who knows what else. Its getn colder than it has been tonight so should be good for him tomorrow. I will keep you guys updated. This is prime time on that place!!!!








I think thise are the bucks we seen tonight. I figured one of these would make a great first buck!


----------



## tmdtexan

My number one target buck just showed back up for lots of daylight pics after a two week rut hiatus.

He is a ghost!

I missed him last year, and hoping to get lucky this season.

Here he is this evening just before dusk on my cell cam.


----------



## tmdtexan

Another pic of him


----------



## hunterhewi

RogueMedic87 said:


> Hope they're there in the morning! I'm hunting the next 3 days, all day. Anyone else?


Ill be out tomorrow afternoon and all weekend!


----------



## outdrsman11

going to have to try tomorrow. Pictures aren't wanting to upload from my phone for whatever reason


----------



## Coyotehawk

Gonna sit tomorrow morning. Dont have but a few hours so hopefully they'll be movin.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

tmdtexan said:


> My number one target buck just showed back up for lots of daylight pics after a two week rut hiatus.
> 
> He is a ghost!


That's encouraging.... my target buck hasn't been on a single one of my cameras during daylight all season.... Hopefully, that's changed when I pull them tomorrow night.


----------



## fishfurlife

tmdtexan said:


> My number one target buck just showed back up for lots of daylight pics after a two week rut hiatus.
> 
> He is a ghost!
> 
> I missed him last year, and hoping to get lucky this season.
> 
> Here he is this evening just before dusk on my cell cam.
> 
> View attachment 3259930


I really hope the same hold true for the deer i was focusing on when I run cameras this weekend.


----------



## outdrsman11

Well I decided Wednesday night to hunt a different spot other than my home turf because I had not seen any mature bucks, with the exception of seeing my #1 shooter one time last Friday. But as it turns out he's busted up so he's getting a pass this year. There's only 1 other buck I know of and he is ancient, and for good reason. He's a ghost in the daylight. 

So I decided a change of scenery would be good and I've only hunted the other spot twice this year. Each time it is absolutely loaded with does and a few small bucks so I knew (hoped) there had to be a mature buck around somewhere with all that tail to chase. So I headed in around 550 this morning, got out a little later than I'd like because it's a bit of a drive. Got slightly lost for a minute and made all sorts of noise breaking fallen branches and what not so I figured I'd spook every deer in the area because of how quiet it was. Saw several sets of eyes but nothing blew at me. 

Got settled in and waited until it was light enough to start glassing. Nothing moving in the CRP yet but it's about 5 minutes into shooting light now, I figured what the heck I'll throw some grunts out. Did a short series of grunts and about 30 seconds later I happened to catch this guy cruising on the other side of a little creek/waterway. He was looking for the buck but wasn't acting overly aggressive yet. 

I glassed him and decided instantly he was a shooter so i hit him with the grunt again and he turned my way. Headed into the thicker stuff where a crossing is and I lost him for a minute so I thought he might have kept going West instead of coming south towards me. Since I couldn't see him I decided to go ahead and stand and grab my bow and as soon as I had my bow ready I looked and he was coming out of the stuff headed on a perfect trail toward me. When he came to the top of the **** he looked real nice and tall and my heart started going a bit. He came down the trail and thankfully turned broadside right away instead of continuing straight towards me. I didn't range him because I felt confident it was about 20 yards (turns out it was 27, so I'm very glad I didn't miss)

Drew back and my elbow hit the tree behind me because I'm on a tiny little hang on stand. Repositioned best I could without him seeing me and got anchored and let it fly. Heard it hit but thought I grazed his chest and missed. He went back up on the **** and stopped in no more than 20 yards, looked around for a second and then just fell over dead as could be !! Just crushed his heart. Couldn't have asked for a better shot. 

I was pumped! Sent out some BBD texts and all that. Waited for about 45 before I got down because I thought hey what the heck it's only 7 am, maybe a doe will come by and I'll double up and tag out for the year. Well no doe, so I got down to try and find the arrow. 
Right there stuck in the dirt about 6 inches, covered in nice red blood with blood splattered in 2 directions about 3 feet! 

Walked up to the buck and felt a big sigh of relief to finally end my drought. Haven't killed a buck since 2010 and I lost a really nice 8 last year. I have spent hours and hours this year getting my arrow set up just right, tuning and shooting my bow. Hanging stands. Trimming trees, cutting trees to help our farmer. Listening to different podcasts and taking pages of notes trying to hunt smarter and not harder this year. I think it definitely paid off ! 

And the absolute best part was sharing it with my best bud. He's been waiting for daddy to shoot a buck so he can help me out. I'm so glad I was able to make his day. 

So, without further boring you guys.. Here are some pictures. Thanks for reading and good luck to everyone still hunting! 
**not sure why a couple are crooked?!


----------



## Out

ill be out this afternoon


----------



## BFuchs

Awesome hunt, and what a stud 8 point! Congratulations!


----------



## KSQ2

outdrsman11 said:


> Well I decided Wednesday night to hunt a different spot other than my home turf because I had not seen any mature bucks, with the exception of seeing my #1 shooter one time last Friday. But as it turns out he's busted up so he's getting a pass this year. There's only 1 other buck I know of and he is ancient, and for good reason. He's a ghost in the daylight.
> 
> So I decided a change of scenery would be good and I've only hunted the other spot twice this year. Each time it is absolutely loaded with does and a few small bucks so I knew (hoped) there had to be a mature buck around somewhere with all that tail to chase. So I headed in around 550 this morning, got out a little later than I'd like because it's a bit of a drive. Got slightly lost for a minute and made all sorts of noise breaking fallen branches and what not so I figured I'd spook every deer in the area because of how quiet it was. Saw several sets of eyes but nothing blew at me.
> 
> Got settled in and waited until it was light enough to start glassing. Nothing moving in the CRP yet but it's about 5 minutes into shooting light now, I figured what the heck I'll throw some grunts out. Did a short series of grunts and about 30 seconds later I happened to catch this guy cruising on the other side of a little creek/waterway. He was looking for the buck but wasn't acting overly aggressive yet.
> 
> I glassed him and decided instantly he was a shooter so i hit him with the grunt again and he turned my way. Headed into the thicker stuff where a crossing is and I lost him for a minute so I thought he might have kept going West instead of coming south towards me. Since I couldn't see him I decided to go ahead and stand and grab my bow and as soon as I had my bow ready I looked and he was coming out of the stuff headed on a perfect trail toward me. When he came to the top of the **** he looked real nice and tall and my heart started going a bit. He came down the trail and thankfully turned broadside right away instead of continuing straight towards me. I didn't range him because I felt confident it was about 20 yards (turns out it was 27, so I'm very glad I didn't miss)
> 
> Drew back and my elbow hit the tree behind me because I'm on a tiny little hang on stand. Repositioned best I could without him seeing me and got anchored and let it fly. Heard it hit but thought I grazed his chest and missed. He went back up on the **** and stopped in no more than 20 yards, looked around for a second and then just fell over dead as could be !! Just crushed his heart. Couldn't have asked for a better shot.
> 
> I was pumped! Sent out some BBD texts and all that. Waited for about 45 before I got down because I thought hey what the heck it's only 7 am, maybe a doe will come by and I'll double up and tag out for the year. Well no doe, so I got down to try and find the arrow.
> Right there stuck in the dirt about 6 inches, covered in nice red blood with blood splattered in 2 directions about 3 feet!
> 
> Walked up to the buck and felt a big sigh of relief to finally end my drought. Haven't killed a buck since 2010 and I lost a really nice 8 last year. I have spent hours and hours this year getting my arrow set up just right, tuning and shooting my bow. Hanging stands. Trimming trees, cutting trees to help our farmer. Listening to different podcasts and taking pages of notes trying to hunt smarter and not harder this year. I think it definitely paid off !
> 
> And the absolute best part was sharing it with my best bud. He's been waiting for daddy to shoot a buck so he can help me out. I'm so glad I was able to make his day.
> 
> So, without further boring you guys.. Here are some pictures. Thanks for reading and good luck to everyone still hunting!
> **not sure why a couple are crooked?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261874
> View attachment 3261914
> View attachment 3261922
> View attachment 3261930


Great job! Nice shootin by the little man too!


----------



## dkkarr

Beautiful buck Outdrsman11 !!! Cool story and pictures too !


----------



## KSQ2

Finally saw a shooter from the stand yesterday he came in aggressively to about 60 yards after a rattling sequence and he hung up there. Have quite a few trail cam pics of the buck. He's the front deer, he's not quite that impressive w/o his velvet, but still a shooter in my book.


----------



## ksgobbler

Not many deer seen on the drive this morning. However did see an 120" 8 that had a does out in a corn field and he wasn't letting her get more than 10 ft away.


----------



## KCJayhawk

I sat last night and didn't see or hear a thing. As I'm talking through the field to get to my car, there were two sets of eye right under another stand. Tomorrow should be a good day and I plan on being out there way before sunrise to let the woods settle after I crash through.


----------



## cjac5525

Great buck outdrsman11!! Glad the little guy got in on the action as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Fist sit of the week for me. Sitting over a clear cut just had a doe and her fawn pop through. Pretty strange for Nov. 20 i think...


----------



## ikeinks

I have daylight pics! A new buck was here at 1 pm. Hopefully he wanders back by


----------



## hunterhewi

Get him Ike!


----------



## kansasboi

Great buck outdoorsman, love the pics!
Got out last night, had a lot of action about 10 does and 4 bucks fighting and chasing, but no shooters. Can't really believe none of the big boys were out there, I haven't had a shooter on cam or in sight yet this month. Just keeping my hopes up it's a section of ground with 10 resident does there has to be a dominant buck somewhere out there. Got called out of town for work which really threw a wrench on my plans of hunting this cold front and rare north wind. But with no prospects or a game plan I'm gonna give it a break this weekend. Dad is gonna give it a go and keep his eyes on those does so we will see what happens. Good luck guys!


----------



## ikeinks

I passed this dude again at 330. It went from 50 and calm to say 35 with 15-20 NW wind. Let's just say I'm underdressed. Couple more does and a dink also


----------



## hunterhewi

Definately cooled off when the wind switched from SW to NW


----------



## Hawkfarm

outdrsman11 said:


> Well I decided Wednesday night to hunt a different spot other than my home turf because I had not seen any mature bucks, with the exception of seeing my #1 shooter one time last Friday. But as it turns out he's busted up so he's getting a pass this year. There's only 1 other buck I know of and he is ancient, and for good reason. He's a ghost in the daylight.
> 
> So I decided a change of scenery would be good and I've only hunted the other spot twice this year. Each time it is absolutely loaded with does and a few small bucks so I knew (hoped) there had to be a mature buck around somewhere with all that tail to chase. So I headed in around 550 this morning, got out a little later than I'd like because it's a bit of a drive. Got slightly lost for a minute and made all sorts of noise breaking fallen branches and what not so I figured I'd spook every deer in the area because of how quiet it was. Saw several sets of eyes but nothing blew at me.
> 
> Got settled in and waited until it was light enough to start glassing. Nothing moving in the CRP yet but it's about 5 minutes into shooting light now, I figured what the heck I'll throw some grunts out. Did a short series of grunts and about 30 seconds later I happened to catch this guy cruising on the other side of a little creek/waterway. He was looking for the buck but wasn't acting overly aggressive yet.
> 
> I glassed him and decided instantly he was a shooter so i hit him with the grunt again and he turned my way. Headed into the thicker stuff where a crossing is and I lost him for a minute so I thought he might have kept going West instead of coming south towards me. Since I couldn't see him I decided to go ahead and stand and grab my bow and as soon as I had my bow ready I looked and he was coming out of the stuff headed on a perfect trail toward me. When he came to the top of the **** he looked real nice and tall and my heart started going a bit. He came down the trail and thankfully turned broadside right away instead of continuing straight towards me. I didn't range him because I felt confident it was about 20 yards (turns out it was 27, so I'm very glad I didn't miss)
> 
> Drew back and my elbow hit the tree behind me because I'm on a tiny little hang on stand. Repositioned best I could without him seeing me and got anchored and let it fly. Heard it hit but thought I grazed his chest and missed. He went back up on the **** and stopped in no more than 20 yards, looked around for a second and then just fell over dead as could be !! Just crushed his heart. Couldn't have asked for a better shot.
> 
> I was pumped! Sent out some BBD texts and all that. Waited for about 45 before I got down because I thought hey what the heck it's only 7 am, maybe a doe will come by and I'll double up and tag out for the year. Well no doe, so I got down to try and find the arrow.
> Right there stuck in the dirt about 6 inches, covered in nice red blood with blood splattered in 2 directions about 3 feet!
> 
> Walked up to the buck and felt a big sigh of relief to finally end my drought. Haven't killed a buck since 2010 and I lost a really nice 8 last year. I have spent hours and hours this year getting my arrow set up just right, tuning and shooting my bow. Hanging stands. Trimming trees, cutting trees to help our farmer. Listening to different podcasts and taking pages of notes trying to hunt smarter and not harder this year. I think it definitely paid off !
> 
> And the absolute best part was sharing it with my best bud. He's been waiting for daddy to shoot a buck so he can help me out. I'm so glad I was able to make his day.
> 
> So, without further boring you guys.. Here are some pictures. Thanks for reading and good luck to everyone still hunting!
> **not sure why a couple are crooked?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261874
> View attachment 3261914
> View attachment 3261922
> View attachment 3261930



Congrats. Beautiful buck and great story.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Went pheasant hunting today. There was a buck locked down on a doe not 100 yards off I-70. I didn't see him since I was driving but the other guys did. 
Then got to one of the spots we hunted and kicked up a huge buck that was in a plum thicket with a doe. My buddy whistled and motioned us over. When we got to where he was standing the buck was probably 300 yards away or so. Just standing there with his doe. They messed around a little bit in the wide open then went into the woods. No clue how big just know that from 300 yards he was wide and he was tall. Those were the only deer we saw today. Good luck to everyone this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

I was pounding T-posts for a couple of hours yesterday morning in replacing a road fence. Went back to the house for lunch and when I drove back the biggest 8 point I've ever seen was standing at the edge of the wheat field 100 yards from the road right where I'd been pounding. He seemed to care less about me or the truck as he slowly walked into the brush about 10 feet and then slowly walked away parallel to the field edge, giving me plenty of time to watch him. 30 or so seconds after he finally disappeared a "hot" doe walked out which explained why he seemed so unconcerned. The doe was bothered by my presence and ran off. I've got a 156 eight on the wall and this buck would absolutely dwarf him. Tremendous mass and width. He was only 300 yards from the farm house and I hope to see him again under different circumstances.


----------



## 520dude

Nine does and two dink bucks tonight. Saw a nice 10 driving back to the gate in the dark. Hit a decent 8 point with the truck on the way home. Grrrrr.


----------



## mdnabors

*Got it done in Kansas!*

Took my biggest buck to date Saturday evening on our place on my first 45 min of KS hunt! Rattled him in from over 500yds away and he came on a string grunting every step the last 75 yards. I also had two young 8 points squaring off over my right shoulder and they were snort-wheezing at each other. Couldn't ask for better decoys for big boy to close the distance. He read the script perfectly up until 20 yards away when he started to go behind me so I twisted back around tree and took a good shot at him. I watched him run about 75yds and stop for a few minutes and then creep off and lay down. So thinking I must've hit a lil back I backed out and gave him overnight. Fortunately I found him not far from where he laid down, but unfortunately the coyotes had gotten to him and worked on him pretty good. He taped out at 149 2/8" and is by far the most massive deer I've had hands on before. 5" bases and carried it up well. Just to rub it in on yesterday's hunt I was trying to fill my doe tag and had same rattling scenario bring a 160" 10pt to the base of my tree. Got great footage of him for about 5 minutes. Sure wishing had another tag at that point! Ha


----------



## shawns

Got em! Hunted S.E. Kansas starting this past Sunday and got it done yesterday morning about 7:25am! Saw him coming down a fence line about 400 yards out. Turned and walked down wind of the point of a draw I was hunting. Grunted twice to get his attention at about 75 yards out. Still didn't commit. Snort wheezed and luckily had a young buck under me which probably served as a live decoy. He turned back, postured up and came into 20 yards.


----------



## shawns




----------



## zap

mdnabors said:


> Took my biggest buck to date Saturday evening on our place on my first 45 min of KS hunt! Rattled him in from over 500yds away and he came on a string grunting every step the last 75 yards. I also had two young 8 points squaring off over my right shoulder and they were snort-wheezing at each other. Couldn't ask for better decoys for big boy to close the distance. He read the script perfectly up until 20 yards away when he started to go behind me so I twisted back around tree and took a good shot at him. I watched him run about 75yds and stop for a few minutes and then creep off and lay down. So thinking I must've hit a lil back I backed out and gave him overnight. Fortunately I found him not far from where he laid down, but unfortunately the coyotes had gotten to him and worked on him pretty good. He taped out at 149 2/8" and is by far the most massive deer I've had hands on before. 5" bases and carried it up well. Just to rub it in on yesterday's hunt I was trying to fill my doe tag and had same rattling scenario bring a 160" 10pt to the base of my tree. Got great footage of him for about 5 minutes. Sure wishing had another tag at that point! Ha


Nice, Mnabors......congrats.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Putting my IWOM to the test this morning. It's cold!!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Bit chilly this mornin. Im holding the bale blind down! Nice and cozy out of the wind over my food plot.


----------



## kentwood1

mdnabors said:


> Took my biggest buck to date Saturday evening on our place on my first 45 min of KS hunt! Rattled him in from over 500yds away and he came on a string grunting every step the last 75 yards. I also had two young 8 points squaring off over my right shoulder and they were snort-wheezing at each other. Couldn't ask for better decoys for big boy to close the distance. He read the script perfectly up until 20 yards away when he started to go behind me so I twisted back around tree and took a good shot at him. I watched him run about 75yds and stop for a few minutes and then creep off and lay down. So thinking I must've hit a lil back I backed out and gave him overnight. Fortunately I found him not far from where he laid down, but unfortunately the coyotes had gotten to him and worked on him pretty good. He taped out at 149 2/8" and is by far the most massive deer I've had hands on before. 5" bases and carried it up well. Just to rub it in on yesterday's hunt I was trying to fill my doe tag and had same rattling scenario bring a 160" 10pt to the base of my tree. Got great footage of him for about 5 minutes. Sure wishing had another tag at that point! Ha
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265362
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265378
> View attachment 3265386


Congrats man!


----------



## KCJayhawk

I gotta look at the horizon or I might get motion sickness this morning. Holy smokes it's windy.


----------



## zap

Just awoke a little while ago.....worn out a bit and set the alarm for 8 but woke at 6.


Good luck to all who are braving the wind and cold, shoot a biggun.


----------



## Pittstate23

Today was the first time I was gonna rock the hbs this year until my alarm clock goes off and my wife decides she wants to go with me. Now she gets the hbs. We've been in the blind for over an hour now and my wooltimate bibs have kept me plenty toasty so far. Today doe are on the hit list since tagging my buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Pittstate23 said:


> Today was the first time I was gonna rock the hbs this year until my alarm clock goes off and my wife decides she wants to go with me. Now she gets the hbs. We've been in the blind for over an hour now and my wooltimate bibs have kept me plenty toasty so far. Today doe are on the hit list since tagging my buck.
> 
> Never used a hbs or iwom. My berber fleece pants, cabelas ECWCS base layer and a black hoodie are keeping me nice a warm i. The bale blind. Just killed a doe bout 15 minutes ago, first deer in exactly a year nov. 21 is a good day lol


----------



## Pittstate23

hunterhewi said:


> Pittstate23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was the first time I was gonna rock the hbs this year until my alarm clock goes off and my wife decides she wants to go with me. Now she gets the hbs. We've been in the blind for over an hour now and my wooltimate bibs have kept me plenty toasty so far. Today doe are on the hit list since tagging my buck.
> 
> Never used a hbs or iwom. My berber fleece pants, cabelas ECWCS base layer and a black hoodie are keeping me nice a warm i. The bale blind. Just killed a doe bout 15 minutes ago, first deer in exactly a year nov. 21 is a good day lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! It's slow going for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Never used a hbs or iwom. My berber fleece pants, cabelas ECWCS base layer and a black hoodie are keeping me nice a warm i. The bale blind. Just killed a doe bout 15 minutes ago, first deer in exactly a year nov. 21 is a good day lol


Nice!


----------



## 67gtxht

HBS is awesome! No gloves or jacket 20' up and toasty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Had a forky and a nice 135" 2 year old 9 point come in before i killed the doe. Havent seen anything since knocking her down. Feels good to get one down this year finally!


----------



## avluey

Congrats hewi! Pitt I missed that you got your buck, congrats! I decided to sleep in today too, will try to hunt tomorrow morning local and then head out to the farm Monday to Wednesday. Still time left but starting to feel like that might be my last good chance this year.


----------



## 67gtxht

2 does early then 150s tall 10 at 9:00 never offered shot inside of 40yds. Too far for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan

Congrats to y'all for getting your deer. My gut rebelled this morning when I got up to hunt my aunt's farm, so I've missed my morning hunt. The high winds my weather app says are at the farm have kept the deer holed up every time I've been out there anyway, so at least I'm not freezing my butt off in a swaying tree stand for little chance of seeing anything (Mother Nature stole my blind last week when we had 50mph+ winds). I'm hoping to get out there this afternoon and tomorrow if I feel better. There's a big-bodied 8pt out there with my name on it! Good luck to those of you out there! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BFuchs

I woke up at 330 this morning, and checked the weather first thing. Dang it, they changed it over night! I knew it was going to be howling, but it was supposed to start tapering off as the sun came up. Well, after seeing the forecast for sustained winds over 20 with gusts to 40 for the majority of the morning, I called it and went back to bed. Deer, you get a pass today. But I'll be back to see you tomorrow!


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks guys here is a pic of the doe and my 2 oldest. They were excited lol!


----------



## AintNoGriz

BFuchs said:


> I woke up at 330 this morning, and checked the weather first thing. Dang it, they changed it over night! I knew it was going to be howling, but it was supposed to start tapering off as the sun came up. Well, after seeing the forecast for sustained winds over 20 with gusts to 40 for the majority of the morning, I called it and went back to bed. Deer, you get a pass today. But I'll be back to see you tomorrow!


No kidding. Winds were supposed to slow down, they did not. Every sit i think i have had this year has been terrible winds. I only sat til 9. 
Saw 2 seperate yearling does and one small buck. All before 8. I had 2 yotescome through at 8:15, drew back on one but could not get off a shot


----------



## roosclan

BFuchs said:


> I woke up at 330 this morning, and checked the weather first thing. Dang it, they changed it over night! I knew it was going to be howling, but it was supposed to start tapering off as the sun came up. Well, after seeing the forecast for sustained winds over 20 with gusts to 40 for the majority of the morning, I called it and went back to bed. Deer, you get a pass today. But I'll be back to see you tomorrow!


I hear you! At least where I hunt the wind is supposed to taper off about 4:00, so hopefully that will get the deer moving for the last 1 1/2 hours of light.


----------



## rob1525

I stayed up in the stand until 830 then the winds drove me out. Seen a monster 8 standing on the road on my walk out. Hoping for better conditions this afternoon.


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Thanks guys here is a pic of the doe and my 2 oldest. They were excited lol!
> 
> View attachment 3267450


Nice pic, hewi!


----------



## koboxerks

Hunting near KC I was out of the tree by 730. Too sketchy for me. I'll be back in about an hour


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Nice pic, hewi!


Thanks Marty! Cant wait till they start knockin deer down!


----------



## zap

Its a great day to be above ground and able to hunt!

HOOOOYYYYYYYAAAAAAAA!

:wink:

Found me a good spot on the public in a hackberry tucked in some cedars.

Good fresh sign.


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Its a great day to be above ground and able to hunt!
> 
> HOOOOYYYYYYYAAAAAAAA!
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Found me a good spot on the public in a hackberry tucked in some cedars.
> 
> Good fresh sign.


Go get em buddy!


----------



## Out

I. In tree


----------



## kybeau

Took video of this little buck the other morning. They say these things don't hurt the deer, but it sure doesn't look comfortable. 

https://youtu.be/VjatQE6SNQY


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

shawns said:


> Got em! Hunted S.E. Kansas starting this past Sunday and got it done yesterday morning about 7:25am! Saw him coming down a fence line about 400 yards out. Turned and walked down wind of the point of a draw I was hunting. Grunted twice to get his attention at about 75 yards out. Still didn't commit. Snort wheezed and luckily had a young buck under me which probably served as a live decoy. He turned back, postured up and came into 20 yards.


Awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw several bucks about 5 pm last night. Quail hunted all day. Only saw 3 does and 1 buck. A few quail around though.


----------



## bowhuntinginks

I sat this morning and this evening and never saw a deer. The only thing I saw were 4 *****. I sure hope the morning is better.


----------



## Out

Most action I saw all yr..a hot doe came in and saw four bucks. One shooter


----------



## zap

Ten doe passed 125 east of me and a spike 15 west of me. It was nice to see the doe grouped up.


----------



## cjac5525

Sat in SEK this evening. Watched three bucks chase a doe around about 150 yds away (went in opposite direction of me). One shooter in the group. Had another hot doe being chased by a spike and then rattled in a young buck. Also had a group of about 5 does come by but no bucks on them. Most action I've seen all year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosclan

Saw a forkhorn and 3 does at 4:10 come within range. The doe was definitely not feeling amorous, as she ran off when the spike tried to approach her. She ran back about 10 minutes later when the 8pt I've been waiting for came into the field. Unfortunately, she ran away instead of back to the feeder, so the buck only came within 70yds. He disappeared into the trees and I did a snort-wheeze to draw him out. He wandered off and came back when I grunted, but for some reason blew the alarm from 100yds away and then hung around for 5 more minutes before blowing the alarm again and walking off. 

I hope I didn't scare him off of the area permanently. I'll be back out tomorrow for an all-day sit -- my last day to hunt.


----------



## aeast236

Neighbor that I hunt with put down a beast of a 12 pt around 3pm today. Would post a pic but haven't asked permission yet. Me...I was at my daughters cheer competition for 10 hours. Not complaining just saying  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeast236

Will add that said picture was sent to me while I was at the cheer competition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I almost didn't go this morning due to the wind but glad I did! Had this guy come through about 7:45 this morning, he was on a mission too!. My shot was a lil back and got liver, after a long track job and tons of up and down emotions we found him! I want to thank my wife, fowl_natured, and SCKbowslinger for helping me on the blood trail!


----------



## aeast236

170p&ywhitail said:


> I almost didn't go this morning due to the wind but glad I did! Had this guy come through about 7:45 this morning, he was on a mission too!. My shot was a lil back and got liver, after a long track job and tons of up and down emotions we found him! I want to thank my wife, fowl_natured, and SCKbowslinger for helping me on the blood trail!


Congrats!! Heck of a buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan

170p&ywhitail said:


> I almost didn't go this morning due to the wind but glad I did! Had this guy come through about 7:45 this morning, he was on a mission too!. My shot was a lil back and got liver, after a long track job and tons of up and down emotions we found him! I want to thank my wife, fowl_natured, and SCKbowslinger for helping me on the blood trail!


Congrats on the monster man!!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Thanks guys! Been a long day just put a log on the fire and hitting the hay. Good luck to the rest of all you guys and gals!


----------



## bsstalker

Nice beast!


----------



## muliesflatties

I was able to connect on a buck yesterday that I got on camera the first part of November. I was certain that this guy had hit the trail and was 5 miles away by now but persistence paid off. Got into the stand around 3 yesterday and at 345 happened to catch a glimpse of him walkin straight at me thru the brush. While he proceded to make three giant scrapes I was able to stand up and decide it was a dang nice 10 with a sticker on the right G2. He come right down the pipe and at 20 yards he turned for a beautiful broadside shot. He wasn't in a big hurry when he took off and I got to watch him hit dirt at 30 yards away. I went ahead and backed out to give my buddy a call to bring the wheeler and to give him time to make sure he was toast. When we got down to him I couldn't believe that it was that same deer. 14 scoreable points, 17 altogether. I'm stoked to say the least.


----------



## muliesflatties

Just put the tape to him and come up with 182 2/8 gross.


----------



## zap

Nice!


----------



## zap

170, that's a great buck!


----------



## cjac5525

Great bucks 170 and mulies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basinboy

muliesflatties said:


> I was able to connect on a buck yesterday that I got on camera the first part of November. I was certain that this guy had hit the trail and was 5 miles away by now but persistence paid off. Got into the stand around 3 yesterday and at 345 happened to catch a glimpse of him walkin straight at me thru the brush. While he proceded to make three giant scrapes I was able to stand up and decide it was a dang nice 10 with a sticker on the right G2. He come right down the pipe and at 20 yards he turned for a beautiful broadside shot. He wasn't in a big hurry when he took off and I got to watch him hit dirt at 30 yards away. I went ahead and backed out to give my buddy a call to bring the wheeler and to give him time to make sure he was toast. When we got down to him I couldn't believe that it was that same deer. 14 scoreable points, 17 altogether. I'm stoked to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 3271746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271738


That's a Hammer!!! Congrats!


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Congrats on a stud Mulies!


----------



## kspseshooter

Great bucks guys


----------



## wdtorque

Beautiful bucks guys. Congrats. 
Kansas Tag soup for me this year. Gotta keep working on my game!


Dozier

Accuracy beats Speed


----------



## AintNoGriz

Great bucks guys! 

I am so jealous....did not even go out this morning. We have a thanksgiving dinner today, so slept in. Only saw 3 does last night and then right at dark a small buck came out chasing the does around.


----------



## roosclan

Just 3 does so far, and this swirling south wind is not helping! I overslept and had to rush to get to the stand, so I think I worked up a sweat. The swirling wind took my scent right to the biggest doe. Either that or the odd sound to the east of me spooked them. Not sure what it was. 

Wind is kicking up pretty hard again, so I may have to head back to the truck for a while and get back out here around 2:30.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Out

nice buck ill be back in this evening...ive been skipping mornings as evening have been way productive


----------



## APAsuphan

muliesflatties said:


> I was able to connect on a buck yesterday that I got on camera the first part of November. I was certain that this guy had hit the trail and was 5 miles away by now but persistence paid off. Got into the stand around 3 yesterday and at 345 happened to catch a glimpse of him walkin straight at me thru the brush. While he proceded to make three giant scrapes I was able to stand up and decide it was a dang nice 10 with a sticker on the right G2. He come right down the pipe and at 20 yards he turned for a beautiful broadside shot. He wasn't in a big hurry when he took off and I got to watch him hit dirt at 30 yards away. I went ahead and backed out to give my buddy a call to bring the wheeler and to give him time to make sure he was toast. When we got down to him I couldn't believe that it was that same deer. 14 scoreable points, 17 altogether. I'm stoked to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 3271746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271738


Wow! What a beast!!


----------



## Fireman324

170 & Mulies made some nice bucks take a dirt nap! They are yours forever now CONGRATS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Thanks everyone! I'll post pics when I get him back from the taxi.


----------



## kentwood1

Congrats man! That's a heck of a buck!


----------



## avluey

Wow - great bucks 170 and mulies. Seems like a lot of good ones hitting the ground lately, gives me some hope for the next three days despite the S winds.


----------



## Out

Who is in stand


----------



## koboxerks

Out said:


> Who is in stand


Been in since first light. Not much going on. I'm sitting between a creek (bedding area) and a ridge. Hopefully this second half is more productive.


----------



## Out

Yea warmer today but fingers crossed


----------



## BigDeer

Nice deer these last few pages. Congrats!


----------



## KCJayhawk

Just hoping for something brown to walk within range tonight.


----------



## outdrsman11

I went out this morning to try and fill my doe tag. Lasted until 9. Not because I was cold,but because I just didn't feel like sitting any more. I did see a real nice shooter 10. Of course I did, I already shot a buck ! Haha 
Now I'm tending a fire, drinking a local brew and watching the Chiefs. Life is good !! 
Beautiful day out there. Good luck fellas


----------



## KSNimrod

170 and Mulies those are fantastic bucks! Wow! Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelstex

Great Deer! I'm headed back early Dec what should I expect guys? 2nd Rut? Back on food sources?


----------



## rhs341

Anybody care to trade spots? I'm sitting in a tree in Fla.....wishing I was in a tree in Kansas.....hmmm the only bright side is 117 days to go till spring gobbler
Man you guys knocking down those beasts make me soooooo jealous 
Nice deer!!!!!


----------



## kybeau

muliesflatties said:


> I was able to connect on a buck yesterday that I got on camera the first part of November. I was certain that this guy had hit the trail and was 5 miles away by now but persistence paid off. Got into the stand around 3 yesterday and at 345 happened to catch a glimpse of him walkin straight at me thru the brush. While he proceded to make three giant scrapes I was able to stand up and decide it was a dang nice 10 with a sticker on the right G2. He come right down the pipe and at 20 yards he turned for a beautiful broadside shot. He wasn't in a big hurry when he took off and I got to watch him hit dirt at 30 yards away. I went ahead and backed out to give my buddy a call to bring the wheeler and to give him time to make sure he was toast. When we got down to him I couldn't believe that it was that same deer. 14 scoreable points, 17 altogether. I'm stoked to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 3271746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271738


Those brows!


----------



## bbruno

Beautiful bucks here guys!! 

So here is my 2015 KS story. Been following this thread the whole season...

I shot this buck in the funnel area. I have hunted this spot a bunch this year. I figured it out in 2012 that there was a break an old fence and with the lay of the land it creates a natural corridor. It is also a spot where a buck can travel on the downwind side of the doe bedding a catch a hot doe.

This is where I was hunting this morning. The cameras over the past couple days have showed big bucks have been in the area again. I was prepared for a warm drizzly sit without a lot of action.

Around 7:25 I texted a buddy..."I would be lucky to get a chance at a 2yr old today". I had no intention of shooting a 2yr old...but just felt like it was just slow.

Boy was I wrong. I had been standing up because it was so quiet all I had were my eyes. Wind wet leaves ...could not hear anything. 7:30 I turn to my right and here he comes. Waited till he was broadside at 10yds and stopped him.

Shot. Deer took off and my heart sank. I could see the arrow hanging out of him!! I could not believe I got no penetration.

I then watched starting to lose front legs and down he went at 60yds. My hit was perfect. The arrow hit offside shoulder and broke off and arrow piece came back out. Took out 1 lung and top of heart.

To say I was pumped was an understatement. He was one of the top 3 deer I wanted to kill on this farm. I passed a LOT of bucks (and one I should not have) before I was able to kill this one on the 12th day of the hunt. Only 1 day left after this one. I was prepared to go SUPER happy but empty handed.

All I can say is ...I cannot wait for 2016. We saw BIG jump this year from last. Each year from 2012 it has gotten progressively better. We left some really nice deer behind. Its all about the age class. Get the age class, generally the bucks get big. 

Awesome hunt for sure...taped at 158 3/8 -- he would have been close to 170 he had 3 broke of tines.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

170p&ywhitail said:


> I almost didn't go this morning due to the wind but glad I did! Had this guy come through about 7:45 this morning, he was on a mission too!. My shot was a lil back and got liver, after a long track job and tons of up and down emotions we found him! I want to thank my wife, fowl_natured, and SCKbowslinger for helping me on the blood trail!


Great buck! Congrats. Some good ones are falling this week.


----------



## kybeau

bbruno said:


> Beautiful bucks here guys!!
> 
> So here is my 2015 KS story. Been following this thread the whole season...
> 
> I shot this buck in the funnel area. I have hunted this spot a bunch this year. I figured it out in 2012 that there was a break an old fence and with the lay of the land it creates a natural corridor. It is also a spot where a buck can travel on the downwind side of the doe bedding a catch a hot doe.
> 
> This is where I was hunting this morning. The cameras over the past couple days have showed big bucks have been in the area again. I was prepared for a warm drizzly sit without a lot of action.
> 
> Around 7:25 I texted a buddy..."I would be lucky to get a chance at a 2yr old today". I had no intention of shooting a 2yr old...but just felt like it was just slow.
> 
> Boy was I wrong. I had been standing up because it was so quiet all I had were my eyes. Wind wet leaves ...could not hear anything. 7:30 I turn to my right and here he comes. Waited till he was broadside at 10yds and stopped him.
> 
> Shot. Deer took off and my heart sank. I could see the arrow hanging out of him!! I could not believe I got no penetration.
> 
> I then watched starting to lose front legs and down he went at 60yds. My hit was perfect. The arrow hit offside shoulder and broke off and arrow piece came back out. Took out 1 lung and top of heart.
> 
> To say I was pumped was an understatement. He was one of the top 3 deer I wanted to kill on this farm. I passed a LOT of bucks (and one I should not have) before I was able to kill this one on the 12th day of the hunt. Only 1 day left after this one. I was prepared to go SUPER happy but empty handed.
> 
> All I can say is ...I cannot wait for 2016. We saw BIG jump this year from last. Each year from 2012 it has gotten progressively better. We left some really nice deer behind. Its all about the age class. Get the age class, generally the bucks get big.
> 
> Awesome hunt for sure...taped at 158 3/8 -- he would have been close to 170 he had 3 broke of tines.


Way to stay with it! Great buck!


----------



## muliesflatties

Thanks guys! Lots of good ones showin up on here. Good luck to the ones still hunting and good job to the ones tag out.


----------



## rob1525

All these big deer falling down are making me jealous! Makes we wonder where they are all at here at Ft Riley...


----------



## roosclan

Well, the only decent buck in the area didn't show up, so I filled my tag with a decent size doe (with 7 boys to feed, the meat is more important than the antlers). Now to finish butchering. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

rob1525 said:


> All these big deer falling down are making me jealous! Makes we wonder where they are all at here at Ft Riley...


I assure you there are a lot of big bucks running around out there - keep after it!


----------



## kspseshooter

Stud of a buck Bruno!


----------



## JWilson90

Nice deer boys.. Some studs for sure. I got another week off coming up so hopefully i can get it done post rut


----------



## jmav58

My buddy got his first buck ever. Spot and stalk from 120 yards to 40. Took him an hour and a half to cover that distance. He drew and stood up then the buck stood up at a hard quartering to angle and he shot through the front shoulder clipping the heart and some lung. He ran 80 yards and piled over. This was sunday morning I might add.


----------



## ikeinks

Awesome morning w no wind but only 3 deer so far


----------



## avluey

Rattled in 5 bucks this morning between 7 and 830. One was a very nice mature 8 point that spent 20 minutes inside 100 yards of me but the best shot he offered was a broadside 50 yarder. In that time he circled me 270 degrees looking for the buck grunting and occasionally snort wheezing at him. He was on high alert searching everywhere in my direction when he was at 50 and I just wasn't feeling that shot. He seemed so close to committing in three different times. That's the second time in the last three trips to this stand that I almost had a shot at a 140+ buck. Confident in the stand but winds are about to shift to SE for the rest of today and the next two days. Saw 4 does between the last buck and 910 but nothing since.


----------



## Basinboy

wdtorque said:


> Beautiful bucks guys. Congrats.
> Kansas Tag soup for me this year. Gotta keep working on my game!
> 
> 
> Dozier
> 
> Accuracy beats Speed


Same soup for me two years in a row lol
I'm getting too picky in my old age. Good luck in La the rest of the season!


----------



## gasman8

Well Kansas I'm back home in my home state of ND after a week long hunt. I didn't tag out this year. Only had one opportunity and it was what our guide said was a 160+ inch 2y.o. buck. I have no interest in shooting a young deer like that. Beautiful rack but will be nicer next year I hope. He was the only deer I saw in 7 days over 120 inches. Not sure the reason but braving wind every day all day made me appreciate things. That was the biggest deer I've seen on the hoof. Had him broadside 30 yds. Maybe next year. Thanks again for welcoming us from other states to enjoy your outdoors. Hope to see you next fall


----------



## zap

^Good job!


----------



## AintNoGriz

A co-worker of my father in law shot a big buck, I think Saturday morning. Got to hold the rack yesterday. I have pics on my iphone 5 (just got this phone), but I don't know how to get it to AT??


----------



## Nelsonv

Send them to me at 903-227-5492 I'll post them for you. 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## avluey

gasman8 said:


> Well Kansas I'm back home in my home state of ND after a week long hunt. I didn't tag out this year. Only had one opportunity and it was what our guide said was a 160+ inch 2y.o. buck. I have no interest in shooting a young deer like that. Beautiful rack but will be nicer next year I hope. He was the only deer I saw in 7 days over 120 inches. Not sure the reason but braving wind every day all day made me appreciate things. That was the biggest deer I've seen on the hoof. Had him broadside 30 yds. Maybe next year. Thanks again for welcoming us from other states to enjoy your outdoors. Hope to see you next fall


That's some restraint there. When I first moved to Kansas I guy I hunt with told me, "Kansans are good about laying off the dinks, but they're hell on good 2 year olds." If say 160 at 2 years old is way better than good!


----------



## gasman8

avluey said:


> That's some restraint there. When I first moved to Kansas I guy I hunt with told me, "Kansans are good about laying off the dinks, but they're hell on good 2 year olds." If say 160 at 2 years old is way better than good!


Not an easy thing to do but the right thing to do. Compounded by the thousands of dollars into that hunt its a bitter pill to swallow but I'm better for it. Maybe someday the hunting Gods will repay me.


----------



## avluey

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## ikeinks

My new stand I hung yesterday on a hunch in a pasture paid off with good movement this morning. Hedgerow funnel and deer were moving until 10 am. 110" was trying to chase does. Be back at it Friday


----------



## fishfurlife

Question for the alas brain trust. The weather following Thanksgiving looks pretty rank. I like it. 
I have hunted there the past three weekend and the rut just seems to keep going and going. Which is awesome. However, I can't help but think that the deer have to be getting close to winding down and thinking hard about food. 
Would the recommendation be to continue hunting more of a rut location or to transition back to a food source?


----------



## fishfurlife

So I would beg to differ on a 160" 2 year old buck in the wild. That's just my stance though. I don't do direct aging on the hoof. Because it's so hard to pin down a deer to the year.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Here is the buck I was talking about


----------



## AintNoGriz

Don't know why the pic is sideways? I posted it from my phone. Any suggestions?


----------



## whitetail hnter

got it done on sat. publiceland buck.



















my biggest buck ever.


----------



## aeast236

AintNoGriz said:


> Don't know why the pic is sideways? I posted it from my phone. Any suggestions?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail hnter

nice rack


----------



## avluey

fishfurlife said:


> So I would beg to differ on a 160" 2 year old buck in the wild. That's just my stance though. I don't do direct aging on the hoof. Because it's so hard to pin down a deer to the year.


I'm not saying a 2 y/o couldn't make 160, just not sure how you'd identify him as a 2 y/o. Just about impossible to pick out which 1 y/o the 2 y/o's were last year for me. Even if you could, what markers does a 1 y/o show that let you tie him to 160"?


----------



## fishfurlife

avluey said:


> I'm not saying a 2 y/o couldn't make 160, just not sure how you'd identify him as a 2 y/o. Just about impossible to pick out which 1 y/o the 2 y/o's were last year for me. Even if you could, what markers does a 1 y/o show that let you tie him to 160"?


This is basically what I am trying to say. Every deer doesn't age the same. Period. So trying to efficiently age a deer to the year is not possible. 

To make it easier, look at the deer in this picture. Does anyone here think they can age these deer correctly without cheating to find what study it came from??


----------



## avluey

Looks like age 1-4 of the same deer to me, though what I'm calling the 3 y/o pic may be a 2 year old also.


----------



## fishfurlife

All 4 of these deer are 3.5 years old. Free range deer. Tagged during their first few months. All live on the same general tract of land.


----------



## fishfurlife

Another statistic that shows how ineffective aging deer on the hoof is. Included in this survey were noted professionals that deal with deer daily.


----------



## gasman8

I purely went by what guide's opinion was. I did think he looked a little sleek and young in the face. Just my opinion. Will I regret it.... Maybe... Probably.... Will I be back hoping to see him again probably. Either way it was a easy shot, a tough decision but one I'm at peace with. In my mind that's all that matters. I don't see your point and can't say I don't disagree. Nothing can be done now. Thanks for the input


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

whitetail hnter said:


> got it done on sat. publiceland buck.
> View attachment 3284033
> View attachment 3284041
> View attachment 3284049
> 
> my biggest buck ever.


Big ol' mature dude, that's a fine buck and public land to boot! Way to getter done! Saturday was a good day for me too!


----------



## Pittstate23

glad to still see some studs hitting the ground here! great buck whitetail hnter!


----------



## fishfurlife

gasman8 said:


> I purely went by what guide's opinion was. I did think he looked a little sleek and young in the face. Just my opinion. Will I regret it.... Maybe... Probably.... Will I be back hoping to see him again probably. Either way it was a easy shot, a tough decision but one I'm at peace with. In my mind that's all that matters. I don't see your point and can't say I don't disagree. Nothing can be done now. Thanks for the input


I apologize if is was taken wrong. I wasn't trying to be negative about anything that you were saying yourself. You were the hunger and were at the guides discretion anyhow. I am not faulting you for a single thing. I would have loved for you to have proven the guide wrong by putting him on the ground and pulling his jaw. ;-)


----------



## zap

bucks were out looking this am.

yup.


----------



## gasman8

fishfurlife said:


> I apologize if is was taken wrong. I wasn't trying to be negative about anything that you were saying yourself. You were the hunger and were at the guides discretion anyhow. I am not faulting you for a single thing. I would have loved for you to have proven the guide wrong by putting him on the ground and pulling his jaw. ;-)


No apology needed. I didn't proof read my message. I meant to say I DO(not don't) see your position on topic. Either way that's life. Live and learn


----------



## zap

You cannot unkill a deer that is dead.


----------



## Honolua

zap said:


> bucks were out looking this am.
> 
> yup.


Wont be doing that sown here till 3rd week in January...Nope.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

Conditions seem absolutely perfect to me and the SE wind lets me get into a favorite stand overlooking a small patch of CRP that I get lots of pictures of morning movement....so far haven't seen a thing though.


----------



## DT87

Rut is definitely on here. Bucks locked down and some chasing. Hopefully the weather this weekend will get them moving around.


----------



## fishfurlife

gasman8 said:


> No apology needed. I didn't proof read my message. I meant to say I DO(not don't) see your position on topic. Either way that's life. Live and learn


Ha ha ha. Speaking of proof reading....... I butchered that post!!


----------



## BFuchs

Hunted Sunday morning, and had an encounter with probably the biggest buck I have ever seen while hunting. Long story short, the wind changed mid morning on Sunday, so I hopped out of the stand I started in, and trekked back in and got to a different stand that was better, still marginal, for the more westerly wind direction we were getting. Within 5 minutes of getting into the new stand, I see 2 does come down a little embankment to the NW of me. There are headed right for my general direction, and I get ready as there may be a buck in tow. As they are getting closer, I hear very audible grunts off to the north. The does stop and look that direction, and then continue walking into the trees straight north of my stand. As they are heading into the thick stuff, I catch a glimpse of a true giant headed right for me. Grunting with every step. I don't recognize the deer, he had a really tall and wide set of antlers on his head. The does are still in the woods, and the buck heads right for them. He is within 30 yards of me, but there are a few trees between us! So, I am ready with bow in hand, and release clipped as I was anticipating the does to come out of the woods and into a clearing just to the east of my tree. But, like deer do, they don't go the way I need them to! The doe he was after circles around, and goes back to the northwest and takes big boy with her. I couldn't get him interested in any kind of calls. Tried a can bleat, didn't care for it. I grunted at him, that got him to stop but didn't get him to come check me out. As he was leaving, I grunted and then snort wheezed, and again he just stopped but wasn't about to leave that one doe he was after. It was a crazy hunt, and I just hope I get to see that buck again soon.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

BFuchs said:


> Hunted Sunday morning, and had an encounter with probably the biggest buck I have ever seen while hunting. Long story short, the wind changed mid morning on Sunday, so I hopped out of the stand I started in, and trekked back in and got to a different stand that was better, still marginal, for the more westerly wind direction we were getting. Within 5 minutes of getting into the new stand, I see 2 does come down a little embankment to the NW of me. There are headed right for my general direction, and I get ready as there may be a buck in tow. As they are getting closer, I hear very audible grunts off to the north. The does stop and look that direction, and then continue walking into the trees straight north of my stand. As they are heading into the thick stuff, I catch a glimpse of a true giant headed right for me. Grunting with every step. I don't recognize the deer, he had a really tall and wide set of antlers on his head. The does are still in the woods, and the buck heads right for them. He is within 30 yards of me, but there are a few trees between us! So, I am ready with bow in hand, and release clipped as I was anticipating the does to come out of the woods and into a clearing just to the east of my tree. But, like deer do, they don't go the way I need them to! The doe he was after circles around, and goes back to the northwest and takes big boy with her. I couldn't get him interested in any kind of calls. Tried a can bleat, didn't care for it. I grunted at him, that got him to stop but didn't get him to come check me out. As he was leaving, I grunted and then snort wheezed, and again he just stopped but wasn't about to leave that one doe he was after. It was a crazy hunt, and I just hope I get to see that buck again soon.


 
I had a similar experience on saturday morning. Biggest buck of my life at 30 yards for over two hours with a hot doe....He was fending off 5 other smaller bucks going after the hot doe. It was a sight and an experience I will never forget. 170 plus perfect 10 pointer. 

Area was so thick there was simply no shot and he wouldn't respond to my calls.


----------



## ikeinks

Another buck down in my area. He's a legend who got shot at 10 am this morning. 24" inside spread and probably will be in the mid 170s.


----------



## kansasboi

Well Christmas came early for me, had a surprise 30th birthday party this weekend an cleaned up! Got a handmuff, with phone charger hand heater, new boots with dryer, got my lil buddy loaded with new propane. Going to do some serious all day sitting in my best blind in the cold Thurs-Sunday hopefully put one down. Feel recharged and ready for a late November push lol good luck guys! Some slammers going down on here this year too keeps the fires burning!


----------



## Stick Chucker

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BigDeer

Great buck WHnter!


----------



## kentwood1

whitetail hnter said:


> got it done on sat. publiceland buck.
> View attachment 3284033
> View attachment 3284041
> View attachment 3284049
> 
> my biggest buck ever.


Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## dosse

I came in October and hunted a week for my annual Kansas public land trip. Was able to take my doe but never had an encounter with a good buck. Made the return trip by myself to go for it one more time. Arrived Saturday evening and was able to fill my buck tag on a very unique mature buck this morning at 935! Couldn't be happier! Always enjoy my chance to hunt your state. Apparently a doe had my thicket loaded with bucks and he was the biggest I saw. He came through at 920 on a fast walk about 120 yards through the thicket. I grunted at him and he angled away disappearing from view. I immediately saw numerous deer stirring around where he disappeared and got aggressive on the grunt call. Immediately 3 smaller bucks started coming to me. I was focused on them and looking for the big buck when a stick broke to my right and he was trotting mouth open straight to me. I shot him at 9 steps and he went about 100 yards with a great blood trail.


----------



## outdrsman11

^^^ sweet old bruiser !! Congrats !


----------



## ksgobbler

2 buddies both shot nice deer in the last 2 days. Mid day showing alot of movement.


----------



## JWilson90

What kind of post rut tips you guys got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsonv

JWilson90 said:


> What kind of post rut tips you guys got
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once it's over hunt food sources. Bucks will need to replenish many lost calories. Late season is a great time to kill a bruiser. Especially if you can get some really cold weather 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## hunterhewi

Ill be hunting over my late season food plot come post season, that is if i dont kill one before that lol


----------



## ikeinks

hunterhewi said:


> Ill be hunting over my late season food plot come post season, that is if i dont kill one before that lol


Same here, I plated some radishes and was surprised at the stand with the lack of moisture in August and September. They haven't hit them hard yet but I'm hoping for a little snow late this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weshawk5

ikeinks said:


> Same here, I plated some radishes and was surprised at the stand with the lack of moisture in August and September. They haven't hit them hard yet but I'm hoping for a little snow late this week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I had the resources to do this. I finely have a 5.5yo maybe even 6.5yo stud 8pt hanging out and of course on a property I didn't prepare because I never see deer there. I would guess he's been there all season I just wasn't aware. I don't see him sticking around after the bullets start flying and won't be able to make it out until rifle season.


----------



## buckbowhunter1

Dose is that the FHNWR?


----------



## hunterhewi

ikeinks said:


> Same here, I plated some radishes and was surprised at the stand with the lack of moisture in August and September. They haven't hit them hard yet but I'm hoping for a little snow late this week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I planted an acre of radishes, turnips, and rape. They are hittin the radishes harder than any of it. Planted august 21 it was so dry we rigged a sprinkler system to water it and they did awesome. They are knee highpic from last weekend


----------



## zap

Nice one, Dosse!


----------



## avluey

After seeing 6 bucks including a big 8 on Monday I didn't see a single deer yesterday. Hunted the same area from the other side with the SSE wind and absolutely nothing moving. Same winds today so I'm back at it again. Cameras showed bucks moving through this area nearly every day between 7-830 so hoping today works out. Good luck to everyone still chasing.


----------



## fishfurlife

Dang it! This weather coming in has me wondering if I should burn a weekend hunt card with the Mrs or not. My experience with trying to hunt in or around freezing rain hasn't shown great results. Something about it seeks to shut them down


----------



## AintNoGriz

Welp, I was hoping to get out Thanksgiving morning, but weather.com is showing rain......rain......rain.......rain.......boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bdmatson

Well, I think I am resigned to believe I missed the rut on the farm this year. It looks like I should have been here two weeks ago. The action looked prime that week and part of last week with a lot of movement during the daytime. Now my cameras are showing does grouped up in 3's, 4's and 5's. I am getting some smaller bucks (small 8's, forkies, and spikes) on cam at night and right around daybreak and sunset. I am thinking the does all came to be bred around the same time and now the bigger bucks I had on cameras through the summer and early fall have now expanded their range to search out other does.

It looks like I will try to fill the doe tag tonight and hope maybe a stray big one comes through after the cold snap hits tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone else out there who is having better luck and still seeing some rutting action.


----------



## BigDeer

Nice one Dosse!

Hewi, great looking plot and blind.

I'll be out at the leases on Friday then back again on Tuesday for gun season.


----------



## zap

At least it was not cold out today....:yo:


----------



## RogueMedic87

weshawk5 said:


> I wish I had the resources to do this. I finely have a 5.5yo maybe even 6.5yo stud 8pt hanging out and of course on a property I didn't prepare because I never see deer there. I would guess he's been there all season I just wasn't aware. I don't see him sticking around after the bullets start flying and won't be able to make it out until rifle season.


I'll come take care of him for you because I'm just a nice guy. [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

BigDeer said:


> Nice one Dosse!
> 
> Hewi, great looking plot and blind.
> 
> I'll be out at the leases on Friday then back again on Tuesday for gun season.


Thanks buddy


----------



## DT87

Sprinkling a little now, more to come it looks like. Head out or stay in bed...?


----------



## kansasboi

Not getting light very fast either...


----------



## Pittstate23

I opted to stay in bed. I will be out for the next 3 days with these cold temps though!


----------



## zap

By the time the coffee wakes me up and I have a chance to stretch the kinks out of my abused body I may make it out in time for the rain....


HOOOYYYYAAAAAAAAA!

Gotta love it.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Congrats to everyone that's put a buck on the ground.

This has been the worst November I've ever had. Since October 29th I've hunted for 21 days and logged over 190 hours in 9 different tree stands and 3 different ground blinds. 9 of those days were all day sits. I passed countless does and over a dozen small to decent size bucks once the corn was cut. The biggest buck I passed on might have made 135". I saw one shooter and he never got closer than 100 yards, he ignored my calls and a doe decoy. The bigger bucks I was getting on camera from summer through mid October have avoided the cameras since. Depression and self loathing have set in!


----------



## buster588

Keep your head up Bruisers. Before you know it you'll look up and there he'll be. All the time spent will be worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

zap said:


> By the time the coffee wakes me up and I have a chance to stretch the kinks out of my abused body I may make it out in time for the rain....
> 
> 
> HOOOYYYYAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Gotta love it.


Go get em buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Will not need the sunglasses today....:yo:

The worst part of hunting in the rain is the moisture...

yup


----------



## wdtorque

Yep, and the wet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

Hope I didn't miss my opportunity at my #2 target bucks. Long story short my mom bought my family and my brothers family tickets to silver dollar city and got us a condo for Christmas. We was down there last weekend when the front went thru and I knew I was missing out on some awesome hunting...

Well at 730 this walked thru.










Here's a better pic of him









I'm off for the next 7 days so hopefully this nasty weather keeps them moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Happy Thanksgiving peoples!

I hunted Sat, Sun, Monday and Tuesday hard and no luck.

????Besides hunting food sources anyone have tips/tactics for late season for big bucks?


----------



## bsstalker

???What are the top 5-10 preferred WILD things deer eat after November rut??? Not talking bout the regular cut corn or beans or wheat. Or acorns, nearly non existent around my hunting area.

Any experts out there on this subject?


----------



## zap

Man its seriously raining round these parts. I guess its all good cause its been pretty dry.

There will be good track sign left after this is done for a few days unless it goes below freezing and stays there.

I hope the ice is a wrong forecast.


----------



## kansasboi

Already icing pretty good out here. I called it for the evening sitting by the fire drinking wine watching football. Give it another go in the a.m.


----------



## ksgobbler

Raining like a mofo and 35 degrees. Work may get interesting tonight...


----------



## Etheis

One of my buddy's shot this one this morning


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat in a ground blind out of the rain this morning only until about 8:40. Was told to get home early for thanksgiving, plus it was starting to thunder and figured I better get to the truck asap. Saw nothing again. Can't get out now til Saturday pm.


----------



## zap

Grass, coralberry, weed seeds, lichens, sumac, locust pods and other leafy browse.


----------



## hunterhewi

AintNoGriz said:


> Sat in a ground blind out of the rain this morning only until about 8:40. Was told to get home early for thanksgiving, plus it was starting to thunder and figured I better get to the truck asap. Saw nothing again. Can't get out now til Saturday pm.


Buddy and his wife from arkansas sat til 9:30 this mornin over the food plot and never seen a single deer


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Went out this morning and saw 2 deer. The first one was a doe and a couple of minutes later a stud comes in following her. I had to let him walk right by me because I never had a good clean kill shot. The best shot I had was a frontal shot and I wasn't going to take that shot. I wasn't comfortable with that shot. At one point he was 5 yards. Felt like I was going to puke after he went by. I know i did the right thing but man that sucked! Hoping its not raining in the morning so I can hop back into that stand!


----------



## JWilson90

It's probably going to b raining bud.. Regardless I'm going hunting. Didn't buy rain gear to watch it sit in the closet and not get used so I'll b getting wet lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansasboi

That's the spirit! I got blacktop roads, a heater, blind set up, time off, really no excuses besides no action on my cams but you never know if you ain't sittin there.


----------



## JWilson90

Well I'm off to brave the rain as long as I can. Any predictions on movement today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Movement will help you stay warm.

goodluck


----------



## JWilson90

zap said:


> Movement will help you stay warm.
> 
> goodluck


Hoping hour right. I've actually seen lots of deer while driving to my spot which is nice to see. Thanks for the well wishes. You heading out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

^^^ hahaha what Marty said! Im off to hang in an icy tree myself, while my buddy, his wife, and my ol lady hang out in nice warm comfy blinds! Hoping they see good movement on the late season food plot with this ice and weather


----------



## zap

JWilson90 said:


> Hoping hour right. I've actually seen lots of deer while driving to my spot which is nice to see. Thanks for the well wishes. You heading out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


probably, in a bit.

I meant physical movement as in locomotion.....


----------



## zap

Good luck Wilson and hewi.......be careful on the ice, brothers.


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks Marty? Are you braving this crap today?


----------



## zap

No yet.

I did not want to drive in the dark in case the roads were icy. Probably head out in a hour or so. need to go outside and check it out......:lol:

6 hours yesterday wore me out some. When I packed up I could barely feel my hands. :violin:

:lol:


----------



## JWilson90

No movement yet. Getting a light drizzle. Got duck hunters all around me.. Hoping it'll push a good one by. 

6 hours in this stuff would b tough. Kudos to you Marty for sticking it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Same here, they are blastin ducks 1/2 mile north of me. Seen one so far as i was easing to the stand


----------



## hunterhewi

Shoulda packed the shotgun and shot geese all morning lol


----------



## zap

truck is covered with ice so it will be a while before I go anywhere......


----------



## RogueMedic87

Anyone ever have any issues flinging an arrow that's covered in ice? I would imagine even a little would add quite a bit of weight. Not to mention the blade on the broadhead having less cutting ability much less an expandable not expanding. I guess I'm not afraid of weathering crappy conditions outside but days like this make me wonder how much would go wrong if the shot came! Input? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

In the stand this AM hunting does. Completely overlooked the possibility of slick steps and stand platform. This plus forgetting my bow rope made getting in the tree a dangerous process. Once in I was constantly clearing ice off of arrow and bow. Unless it was a close shot, I wasn't at all confident everything would function. Pulled the plug at 9. You guys think they will move this evening? Forecast is crap for several days.


----------



## zap

Waking up twice in one day is not too bad, I may go for three.......:lol:


----------



## fishfurlife

This kind of weather is meant for waterfowl hunting..... Spent all day glassing like a sissy from the truck. Spotted a decent buck about an hour and a half ago on a doe. Thankfully the wind is ripping since everything has a quarter inch of ice on it or better. Got within 80 yards of them and looked him over. It was this guy. 










I almost lowered the standards a bit!! Another slightly smaller buck was acting as a good satellite. Backed out and moving to a really thick draw to set the blind and ride the rest of the day out.


----------



## zap

Nice.


----------



## KSNimrod

Good luck and be safe any of you guys that are headed out this afternoon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick Chucker

Icy mess here in PT county. Wood stove is feeling good.


----------



## Out

Going in morning


----------



## zap

Firearm deer season weather forecast looks good....mostly high's in the 50's.......:lol:


----------



## Out

Who is going in morning


----------



## bowhuntinginks

just got in the house from the stand. Saw 4 does and two smaller bucks. Watched the little 8 chase a couple of does around for awhile. I was hoping to see the one I had to let walk by me from the other morning.


----------



## ikeinks

I am blasting ducks this weekend. Checked cams and the deer are hitting the feeders like crazy. Along with the raccoons haha. Got a couple bucks I've never seen before on cam before this ice hit. Monday they are calling for snow, I hate hunting when it's in the 20s


----------



## zmax hunter

And why is Thanksgiving so special!? ok, the day after,..

Sharing a couple pics i took today, father and son, its the young mans 1st buck with a bow. 173 7/8" 8pt, nearly 12" of trash and a droptine. Incredibly heavy mass of 41", buck tipped the scales at 290lbs, neck measured 28" just behind the head, 39" in front of the shoulder.

Congrats again!


----------



## hunterhewi

Out said:


> Who is going in morning


Ill be out again


----------



## aeast236

zmax hunter said:


> And why is Thanksgiving so special!? ok, the day after,..
> 
> Sharing a couple pics i took today, father and son, its the young mans 1st buck with a bow. 173 7/8" 8pt, nearly 12" of trash and a droptine. Incredibly heavy mass of 41", buck tipped the scales at 290lbs, neck measured 28" just behind the head, 39" in front of the shoulder.
> 
> Congrats again!


That's a great looking beast of a deer!! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsonv

Great deer!!!!!


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## Out

Who going to brave the cold? I'm heaed out


----------



## zap

Freezing rain again round these parts.......ukey:


----------



## Out

Still yuck..I'm nervous I'm let it get tad daylight because of ice on stands..Going to take it slow


----------



## zap

My stand is dry and in the cab of my truck.

:lol:


----------



## JWilson90

zmax hunter said:


> And why is Thanksgiving so special!? ok, the day after,..
> 
> Sharing a couple pics i took today, father and son, its the young mans 1st buck with a bow. 173 7/8" 8pt, nearly 12" of trash and a droptine. Incredibly heavy mass of 41", buck tipped the scales at 290lbs, neck measured 28" just behind the head, 39" in front of the shoulder.
> 
> Congrats again!


Absolute beast. Awesome deer. And what an amazing first deer. Kid will have a hard time topping that one. 

All my stands are right by creeks and in river bottoms so I'm thinking this rain has flooded all my spots. Going out this evening to check them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> My stand is dry and in the cab of my truck.
> 
> :lol:


Lol i was goin to hunt but there is no way im getting soaked in this crap. Ill head out once it stops


----------



## zap

Tuesday?

:lol:


----------



## hunterhewi

Well its supposed to stop raining here in central kansas in a bit so hopefully it does, if not, then itll probably be tuesday lol


----------



## kspseshooter

Be careful out there guys.


----------



## Out

To dangerous I got to get down ice on platform


----------



## zap

Yup.

Blacktop is wet no ice but the truck is covered with ice. Except the part under the tarp.


----------



## Pittstate23

Going to be a loud walk into the stand today... But awesome weather!


----------



## zap

Good thing it will be getting warmer in the days ahead and not colder. If it stayed under freezing it would be bad.

38° tomorrow and 45°/100% rain on Monday.


----------



## kda082

Why can't this be snow? I love hunting deer with a little snow on the ground. Got busted drawing last night or I'd be moving on to waterfowl. Be careful out there guys.


----------



## Out

Yes it's very very loud...there's fresh tracks under my stand...I


----------



## hunterhewi

It was extremely loud just trying to move in the stand yesterday. I should have packed the shotgun and shot my limit of ducks, geese, and cranes. Deer arent moving much at all here. Hope they start moving if this crap lets up


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

The last two mornings driving to work I have seen 3 mature bucks cruising open fields. Guy I work with saw a big buck yesterday mid morning following a doe through a pasture. Could be good the next few days!


----------



## Out

I'm going out around 1... What can I use to get ice off platform?...I have a climber I may use


----------



## fishfurlife

Decoyed 3 bucks this morning so far. 2 and three year old looking deer. It blows my mind that they are up and moving with all the wind and ice.


----------



## shaffer88

Out said:


> I'm going out around 1... What can I use to get ice off platform?...I have a climber I may use


Rubber mallet!! Try a rattle sequence then bust it up


----------



## kybeau

Was covered up last night but no shooters.


----------



## AintNoGriz

I am going to go out this evening. FIL has been having a lot of does and smaller bucks coming to his feeder in his pasture by his pond behind his house and now have been getting pics of them in shooting light. Going to set up in the home made ground blind and see if my son can get a shot at his first deer with a bow......really don't even need to get there early, as they have been showing up right before dark or right after sun up!


----------



## Basinboy

zmax hunter said:


> And why is Thanksgiving so special!? ok, the day after,..
> 
> Sharing a couple pics i took today, father and son, its the young mans 1st buck with a bow. 173 7/8" 8pt, nearly 12" of trash and a droptine. Incredibly heavy mass of 41", buck tipped the scales at 290lbs, neck measured 28" just behind the head, 39" in front of the shoulder.
> 
> Congrats again!


That's one heck of a first bow kill! 
Congrats to the young man! I know his dad is proud!


----------



## hunterhewi

We have hunted hard the last few days. Nothing moving much at all, even on the late season plot. Glad some of yall are having luck. May try the decoy again today


----------



## JWilson90

Would love to hunt this awesome weather............ But the roads to my spots are all flooded[emoji853]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Out

Y'all think I should go out early and hunt since cold weather or wait


----------



## zap

back at the truck gonna move on to another spot.

Nothing at the morning spot. Its a little brisk out and starting to rain......at least its not hot and dry.....:yo:


----------



## Out

So as I was walking in I spooked a monster and a doe..


----------



## outdrsman11

Got to stand yesterday around 330 only to find my lifeline frozen solid, so I couldn't/won't hunt if I'm not strapped in. Thought about just walking back to the house but I'm too stubborn so I sat on a log about 60 yards away from my stand. Ended up seeing 14 deer including a nice 9 point that was 40 yards away. I almost got a shot off at his girlfriend but she took two extra steps and I didn't have a shot. It's a goal of mine to shoot a deer, buck or doe, from the ground with no blind. Almost made it happen. It has amazed me this year how many deer I have seen, mainly from the ground, that have also seen me but don't spoil because they are upwind of me. The buck watched me lift my bow, draw back and pull my face mask down. He just stood there. Finally when I let down they both did run off for about 50 yards but then stopped and watched me for another 15 minutes before casually walking off. Going to try and hunt tomorrow, hopefully in a tree but I'll do the ground thing again if I have too


----------



## arkyarcher

To much ice and could not make it down the road to the hunting area. Need a couple sets of chains to get there and back up to the main road. I hate this because the pumpkin army is coming.


----------



## bsstalker

Zap? You mind showing us your current deer cart set up? Been reading up on the cart posts, I know you got something good going on there!


----------



## rob1525

I managed to sit in my stand all day. Just getting back now frozen to the bone. Too bad the deer didn't get the memo....I didn't see a single damn one of them all day long. Driving out to the stand this morning was interesting, if it wasn't for 4WD I would have ate it a few times.

Gonna hit it hard again tomorrow in a different area. Hoping for a different outcome this time around. Rifle opened up this weekend on Ft Riley, I didn't hear a shot all day...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Hats off to you guys out in these conditions, I've been there before!


----------



## hunterhewi

Hunted all day never seen a single deer move.


----------



## zap

bsstalker said:


> Zap? You mind showing us your current deer cart set up? Been reading up on the cart posts, I know you got something good going on there!


No pics right now of the cart, it is just a cabelas magnum cart camoed. Bike is set up to pull it and I also have the jogging stroller.


----------



## kspseshooter

I think they want to see the stroller Marty


----------



## zap

Had a doe coming down the trail after sunset, she stopped about 60 and looked around then went back the way she came...no theatrics, just about face.

Real nice buck crossed in front of me about thirty yards from where I parked on the drive out. kept going and turned around, came back to where I was parked and there is my favorite rain hat on the ground.:lol:......turned around and stopped to mark the trail the buck used. May sit there tomorrow.

It turned nice after 3pm round here.....once the rain quit.


----------



## hunterhewi

It rained and drizzled all afternoon here. Its still drizzling pretty good. Roads are crap, cant hardly walk anywhere


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Pretty quiet for me in the stand tonight, other than the crunch of the ice on the ground from me walking in. Saw 1 basket 8. Gonna try it again in the morning if its not to bad out.


----------



## zmax hunter

My current favorite stand is in a very tall cedar tree, i wish it had an elevator. When sitting down in the Muddy Bloodsport, i can aim my nikon angle compensating range finder to just outside the trees lowest limbs,..with a reading of 10.8 yards, lol

Stand can be seen in the 2nd photo.
Its really quite the view. I simply use branches to climb up and in. Last time i sat here, i had a very wide buck come thru, i think he was an 8pt. His left main beam had been broken off below the g1, his g1 was missing on the right side. I had done a short grunt sequence followed by a snort wheeze. He appeared shortly after, looking for a fight. He also had a long angling scar down his back. Not sure who he tangled with, but pretty sure he lost.


----------



## trial153

That's quite the view Brian !


----------



## aeast236

zmax hunter said:


> My current favorite stand is in a very tall cedar tree, i wish it had an elevator. When sitting down in the Muddy Bloodsport, i can aim my nikon angle compensating range finder to just outside the trees lowest limbs,..with a reading of 10.8 yards, lol
> 
> Stand can be seen in the 2nd photo.
> Its really quite the view. I simply use branches to climb up and in. Last time i sat here, i had a very wide buck come thru, i think he was an 8pt. His left main beam had been broken off below the g1, his g1 was missing on the right side. I had done a short grunt sequence followed by a snort wheeze. He appeared shortly after, looking for a fight. He also had a long angling scar down his back. Not sure who he tangled with, but pretty sure he lost.


Great view


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Buddy of mine shot a nice buck cruising by himself at 440 pm. We measured him at 171 1/8" perfect 5x5 w a 2.5" kicker at his base


----------



## zap

Its raining..........well at least the ice will melt. :yo:


----------



## Out

Going out finally little break..hope stand isn't iced over.


----------



## fishfurlife

34 degrees overnight. Everything thawed!! It's still raining though!!! Radar says it may clear out shortly though. Thawed out pastures and no rain could be a good thing this morning. 
Lots and lots of deer on a nearby ag field last night heading out. Hopefully they disperse widely this morning. Got Mr. Smith the decoy deployed again this morning.


----------



## Shadow42

Thank you ZMAXHUNTER for helping us out. You are a great friend and a blessing.


----------



## Shadow42

Thanks again Brian for helping us out. You are a great friend and a true blessing to us.



zmax hunter said:


> And why is Thanksgiving so special!? ok, the day after,..
> 
> Sharing a couple pics i took today, father and son, its the young mans 1st buck with a bow. 173 7/8" 8pt, nearly 12" of trash and a droptine. Incredibly heavy mass of 41", buck tipped the scales at 290lbs, neck measured 28" just behind the head, 39" in front of the shoulder.
> 
> Congrats again!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Welp, all of this ice has made roads dangerous. Did not go out last night. FIL almost guarenteed my son could get a shot at a doe this morning from his place based off of camera, but called last night and said dont come out, he was only able to go like 10 mph and was sliding all over the place. The wife could not get our Explorer up the driveway into the garage last night, just kept sliding and spinning out! It is just raining out now. 

Was sitting on the coach a little while ago and heard a crash in my front yard and looked out and lost a big branch off of our Bradford Pear tree. 

Be careful out there guys/gals.


----------



## Out

Yea I got down three trees fell


----------



## zap

Pretty nasty out, 140 buck limping bad on one front leg, he was with a spike crossing a crp. Jumped a big doe group going in.

back at the truck to warm hands and nuts....:lol:


----------



## zap

Friggin pouring rain now......at least it will melt some of the ice.:yo:


----------



## Out

Immature head out around noon


----------



## mundell88

outdrsman11 said:


> Got to stand yesterday around 330 only to find my lifeline frozen solid, so I couldn't/won't hunt if I'm not strapped in. Thought about just walking back to the house but I'm too stubborn so I sat on a log about 60 yards away from my stand. Ended up seeing 14 deer including a nice 9 point that was 40 yards away. I almost got a shot off at his girlfriend but she took two extra steps and I didn't have a shot. It's a goal of mine to shoot a deer, buck or doe, from the ground with no blind. Almost made it happen. It has amazed me this year how many deer I have seen, mainly from the ground, that have also seen me but don't spoil because they are upwind of me. The buck watched me lift my bow, draw back and pull my face mask down. He just stood there. Finally when I let down they both did run off for about 50 yards but then stopped and watched me for another 15 minutes before casually walking off. Going to try and hunt tomorrow, hopefully in a tree but I'll do the ground thing again if I have too


The lifeline on my stand was frozen too. After 10 minutes of trying to thaw it out with my breath and unwrapping the prussic knot off the main line I finally got it to slide up the tree


----------



## Out

I'm pumped for this evening


----------



## cjac5525

Cold and wet this morning...bumped one doe going in. Saw one doe in stand. Got down around 10 and then while walking back to vehicle I see a nice 140-150" 100 yds away staring at me...smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Out

I'm up in the stand


----------



## zap

Good luck, Out.


----------



## 1972superbee

Just got back from my trip to Kansas. Went from wearing my summer clothing early in the week to freezing my butt off in my full fledge wool gear yesterday. Great week, lots of deer with great rut activity. Had a great 5 X 2 chasing a doe yesterday mid morning with a six point getting in the way about 60 yards from my set up. I passed on a lot of bucks hoping to get mr. big to come and visit.

On Friday and Saturday took my life in my own hands climbing ice covered steps and tying into ice covered treestands. On Thursday I was forced to kneel on a crocked stand and wedge my feet on the high side so I wouldn't slide off. Pretty stupid, but I somehow lived to hunt another day.

Hopefully make the trip next year too.


----------



## Out

Should I grunt?


----------



## ikeinks

Just headed to the stand. Misty foggy and already see deer out and about


----------



## rob1525

I was out early this morning.....once it started getting light out I noticed the surrounding tree limbs around my stand were sagging down from the weight of the ice. Pretty much blocking all my shooting lanes from 10yds and farther. I would have stuck it out but every 5-10 minutes I heard a crash from trees breaking...I didn't risk it and came on home.


----------



## Nelsonv

Out said:


> Should I grunt?


Yes and rattle 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## JWilson90

Heading out shortly. Braving the rain. B plenty of water for duck hunters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

I am out for the day. I hope those that are hunting have great luck!


----------



## JWilson90

No deer for me tonite. Cams aren't showing much either. I'm thinking the flooded creek separating my place from the other is the reasoning for no deer. They bed on the opposite property and travel through mine to feed. And they have to cross the creek to get to me and I don't think they can. O well. Trying a different spot tomoro....if I can get to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

Yup. Nothing but boots covered in mud. I did see 2 does on the drive home so I guess it's not a complete loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Didnt go out tonight. Drove around pumping water for the cattle and seen around 50-60 deer all in bunches of 10-15


----------



## AdamFuchs

Sat this morning in Reno county despite the freezing rain and I cant remember a time that I have felt so uncomfortable while in a tree stand. I could barely make it into the stand to begin with because there was 1/4 inch of ice on everything. Huge limbs were falling out of trees all around me, it sounded like a war zone out there. I watched our big buck "tank" chase a doe right at me until they turned the other direction at 50 yards while ignoring everything I was throwing at him. I think that's the 3rd time he has done that to me this year. I haven't been able to get a single shooter to react to my calls like I want this year, it has been extremely frustrating to say the least. I am most definitely investing in a decoy for next year. Thinking about getting out tomorrow morning but after 25+ sits without having a shooter in range, I'm starting to get burnt out. Maybe it's time to start chasing the ducks


----------



## zap

^

'it can all change in a minute'

yup.


----------



## JWilson90

zap said:


> ^
> 
> 'it can all change in a minute'
> 
> yup.


That's what keeps me going. Starting to get burnt out as well but knowing that any moment a shooter can step out keeps me going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Didn't go out this holiday weekend because I had family in town. I was going to go out tonight once they left but the constant rain kept me in. Still holding out home for my number one target but my chances are pretty slim. 

For some odd reason I only have two mature deer on my property this year and I've already passed number two...those regrets are starting to get worse by the day.


----------



## Out

kstatemallards said:


> Didn't go out this holiday weekend because I had family in town. I was going to go out tonight once they left but the constant rain kept me in. Still holding out home for my number one target but my chances are pretty slim.
> 
> For some odd reason I only have two mature deer on my property this year and I've already passed number two...those regrets are starting to get worse by the day.


Yea I hate that feeling


----------



## bwebster

Shot this guy on Friday the 13th. SE Kansas


----------



## Coyotehawk

bwebster said:


> View attachment 3317690
> Shot this guy on Friday the 13th. SE Kansas


Beast. What county if you dont mind?


----------



## ikeinks

Sat tonight and I was freezing but somehow the road thawed out. The most excitement I had was almost sliding into the ditch driving home. Stand and steps were slippery, would not be sitting without harness etc. 4 does and 1 buck


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Went out this morning and saw the same little basket 8 that I have been seeing the last few days. I put the landowners youngest son in that stand tonight and got a text saying he shot that deer. Told him that he would show up between 4:45-5, he said he shot it at 4:55.


----------



## bwebster

Mg county.


----------



## KSArcher06

bwebster said:


> View attachment 3317690
> Shot this guy on Friday the 13th. SE Kansas


What an stud! Must of been something about that day I got this one on the 13th also


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congtrats bwebster and 06. That is a KS monster bwebster. 

With the cold and rain I didn't get out this weekend but I had a couple of mature bucks come by the farm yard yesterday, one in the morning and the other yesterday afternoon. Despite numerous hunts, neither has been seen from a stand this year. That figures. And I saw seven young bucks this morning from the farm house. Only the smallest, being a 5 spike with 5 inches max on each side, was with with female company. He had his eyes on a older doe that was traveling with her doe fawn and another pair of fawns whose mother was either dead or out being bred. The buck was giving the doe fits. Here are a couple of pictures of the older bucks from yesterday.


----------



## bsstalker

Made it back to KS from TX thanxsgiv. Wow what a bunch of rain! Guess I didn't miss too much favorable weather. Got tomorrow off, definitely suiting up in 6 hours! Good luck fellas!


----------



## asmith4

Shot him on the 14th on part my farm I'm losing. 144 7/8 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Two days till the gun season starts.......


----------



## Out

shhhhh....zap dont say that..not hunting this morning its raining...


----------



## zap

Actually its 49 hours........:lol:


----------



## bsstalker

Bwebster, KSarcher06 and asmith4----nice studs guys!!!

Seems like a lot of nice ones going down this year. 

Where EHD hit, did you guys see some rebound in quality/quanity?


----------



## zap

We had a lot of deer die in 2011-12. Two dry years back too back.

The deer #'s are not what they were in 2010. If I had too guess I would say now the #'s are 60%-70% of what they were in 2010.


----------



## NYyotekiller

bwebster said:


> View attachment 3317690
> Shot this guy on Friday the 13th. SE Kansas





KSArcher06 said:


> What an stud! Must of been something about that day I got this one on the 13th also
> View attachment 3317890


The 13th was a great day! That's when I got this guy as well. 139 6/8", and 279 lbs.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Looks like next year I need to schedule vacation around the 13th!! Oh, wait, I was on vaca then and saw zippo........haha


Great bucks guys!!


----------



## shadetree

It's sure good to see PICTURES of nice deer! Sure can't see them on the hoof this year.


----------



## jds2013

Shot this guy on November 23 at 4:20 pm in Northeast Kansas. Shot him quartering away at 20 yards, and he ran 65 yards before piling up. Grossed 136 7/8". First buck with a bow.


----------



## Robertoski

jds2013 said:


> Shot this guy on November 23 at 4:20 pm in Northeast Kansas. Shot him quartering away at 20 yards, and he ran 65 yards before piling up. Grossed 136 7/8". First buck with a bow.


Congrats!!


----------



## kybeau

zap said:


> We had a lot of deer die in 2011-12. Two dry years back too back.
> 
> The deer #'s are not what they were in 2010. If I had too guess I would say now the #'s are 60%-70% of what they were in 2010.


I believe you. 

I started hunting KS in 2010 and saw a huge drop off in deer numbers in 2012 on the farms I hunted. Same thing in MO.

I'm starting to see an upward trend, but Looks like we may be another 1-2 years away. 

Hoping for a mild winter to help the cause.


----------



## kybeau

jds2013 said:


> Shot this guy on November 23 at 4:20 pm in Northeast Kansas. Shot him quartering away at 20 yards, and he ran 65 yards before piling up. Grossed 136 7/8". First buck with a bow.


Well done! That's a heck of buck with a bow (first or not). Head looks mature (big Roman nose). I'd take one just like him if given the opportunity!


----------



## kybeau

Hoping to catch one getting out of bed before dark!!!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats jds. Good luck tonight kybeau. Now that most of the does have been bred the big boys are getting back in a search mode. Deer were on their feet feeding yesterday between noon and 1:00. And then a lull until 3:30 when I saw more start feeding. The main feeding activity I saw Saturday was between 3:30 and 4:30 pm.


----------



## Cookie1125

Kybeau. I have my gopro set up just like you have it on my Octane stabilizer too bad I haven't had a volunteer to see if it works to capture the shot 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Tonight should be good, rain finally stopped here


----------



## avluey

Congrats on some great bucks guys - think Saturday morning with my son and his rifle will be my next time out - I'll have the bow with me, but might feel kind of bad if I don't let him shoot a mature buck with his rifle so I can take it with my bow.... ah he'll get over it.


----------



## Transition Wild

I shot this 10 point in KS on November 20th with my bow. He scored 150 2/8" and is my best buck to date! If you would like to read the story of my hunt, check out my most recent blog article! http://transitionwild.com/2015/11/28/my-2015-kansas-buck/


----------



## NYyotekiller

Transition Wild said:


> I shot this 10 point in KS on November 20th with my bow. He scored 150 2/8" and is my best buck to date! If you would like to read the story of my hunt, check out my most recent blog article! http://transitionwild.com/2015/11/28/my-2015-kansas-buck/
> 
> View attachment 3323441


Awesome buck man! Congratulations on that bruiser. 

I enjoyed your blog as well. Very well done.


----------



## kybeau

Transition Wild said:


> I shot this 10 point in KS on November 20th with my bow. He scored 150 2/8" and is my best buck to date! If you would like to read the story of my hunt, check out my most recent blog article! http://transitionwild.com/2015/11/28/my-2015-kansas-buck/
> 
> View attachment 3323441


Stud!!! Congrats


----------



## reeding

saw two small bucks searching last night one went to a tree and rubbed it alittle..saw them around 4:15-5:00


----------



## JWilson90

Awesome morning so far. Way the deer reacting I dont know if it's December 1 or November 12. Hound bucks chasing running amuck. Couple young up as comers out cruising. Seen prolly 10-15 different deer so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

nice, JW. I just got up......:lol:


----------



## KSQ2

JWilson90 said:


> Awesome morning so far. Way the deer reacting I dont know if it's December 1 or November 12. Hound bucks chasing running amuck. Couple young up as comers out cruising. Seen prolly 10-15 different deer so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has been a crazy year for sure! I've never personally witnessed what has appeared to be such a late rut. I'm afraid they are going to get slaughtered beginning tomorrow. :sad:


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> This has been a crazy year for sure! I've never personally witnessed what has appeared to be such a late rut. I'm afraid they are going to get slaughtered beginning tomorrow. :sad:


If the temps stay where they are I would say you are right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

The deer will run circles around 90% of the gun hunters where I hunt.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Sad to say that I will be a +1 to the orange army tomorrow morning. Hunted more this year than I previously had, missed one buck and killed a yote. Other than that, I never had an opportunity on a good buck or doe.


----------



## reeding

yea they seem to be searching still..


----------



## hunterhewi

KCJayhawk said:


> Sad to say that I will be a +1 to the orange army tomorrow morning. Hunted more this year than I previously had, missed one buck and killed a yote. Other than that, I never had an opportunity on a good buck or doe.


Nothin wrong with gun hunting. I love my rifles, too many bow hunters feel because they bowhunt they are somehow superior and entitled to more. Really gets under my skin to be honest.


----------



## JWilson90

KCJayhawk said:


> Sad to say that I will be a +1 to the orange army tomorrow morning. Hunted more this year than I previously had, missed one buck and killed a yote. Other than that, I never had an opportunity on a good buck or doe.


I'm right there with you buddy. I've chased a buck all year that I've seen numerous times but hunting him is nearly impossible. I've had him at 75 yards a few times but never comes into bow range. Hopefully I get a crack at him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Nothin wrong with gun hunting. I love my rifles, too many bow hunters feel because they bowhunt they are somehow superior and entitled to more. Really gets under my skin to be honest.


I agree but, most gun deer hunters are clueless...well 75%.


----------



## hunterhewi

I agree with you to a point Marty. There are a lot that still do it right


----------



## zap

Yes there are and I have no problem with any of they if they do not shoot in my direction.


----------



## reeding

ill still be using the bow...let the gun hunters run the deer to me lol


----------



## zap

just bow for me this season barring injury.


----------



## RogueMedic87

hunterhewi said:


> Nothin wrong with gun hunting. I love my rifles, too many bow hunters feel because they bowhunt they are somehow superior and entitled to more. Really gets under my skin to be honest.


Nothing wrong with gun hunting but I truly feel that I (and most of us here) take hunting to a whole new level. Most gun hunters I know look at deer hunting like I look at college basketball. Paying attention to it for 2 weeks out of the year and move on. My bow season starts the day after last years bow season ends. That doesn't make me a better person, it just means that hunting is THE passion that I still think about even when everyone else is thinking about fishing, football, muscle cars, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

I don't mind rifle hunting if I didn't have 6-8 out of state vehicles drive by slow every time I'm out hunting. I have a cam by the road so I usually get tag numbers haha. Good luck


----------



## hunterhewi

RogueMedic87 said:


> Nothing wrong with gun hunting but I truly feel that I (and most of us here) take hunting to a whole new level. Most gun hunters I know look at deer hunting like I look at college basketball. Paying attention to it for 2 weeks out of the year and move on. My bow season starts the day after last years bow season ends. That doesn't make me a better person, it just means that hunting is THE passion that I still think about even when everyone else is thinking about fishing, football, muscle cars, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hunting is the only passion i really have. I like my trucks and workin on them, i hate sports. Just because they dont have to prep as much doesnt mean its not as much of a passion. A lot of folks i know that rifle hunt dont have time to spend prepping and doing some of the things i do. Just because you spend more time bow hunting doesnt mean that you are more passionate about it. Is it more time consuming and harder? Sure it is, im glad i have a girl that understands my passion and likes to bowhunt as well.


----------



## hunterhewi

ikeinks said:


> I don't mind rifle hunting if I didn't have 6-8 out of state vehicles drive by slow every time I'm out hunting. I have a cam by the road so I usually get tag numbers haha. Good luck


Thats the thing that bugs me, i see more out of state vehicles cruising the roads than in state. They come up a few times, get the lay of the land then they are out poaching. Penalties for anyone caught doing that crap should be very stiff. Makes it unfair for us who work hard to do it the right way


----------



## ksgobbler

A lot of bow hunters out there set the bow down January 1st and pick it back up again in September.


----------



## reeding

whos hunting tonight?


----------



## zap

I am getting ready to walk in.


----------



## avluey

I'll be out at least a little this weekend with my 8 year old son toting the smoke pole and me with the bow. If I get a chance before then I'll be out wearing orange and bowhunting...which just feels weird.

I don't take the rifle out for whitetails anymore, but still take it west for mulies, antelope and elk (if I don't get one with the bow in September). As soon as I get my buck down (god willing at this point) there will be a firearm of some sort in my hand whether it be for ducks/geese or coyotes. I absolutely prefer bowhunting to the rifle, but still love getting some work in with the long gun (and handguns too of course). Wish I didn't have to work this week - this morning seemed like it would be perfect when I walked outside and JW seems to confirm it. Maybe I'll be able to get away from work early enough one of these afternoons to get to a stand for an hour or so.


----------



## RogueMedic87

hunterhewi said:


> Hunting is the only passion i really have. I like my trucks and workin on them, i hate sports. Just because they dont have to prep as much doesnt mean its not as much of a passion. A lot of folks i know that rifle hunt dont have time to spend prepping and doing some of the things i do. Just because you spend more time bow hunting doesnt mean that you are more passionate about it. Is it more time consuming and harder? Sure it is, im glad i have a girl that understands my passion and likes to bowhunt as well.


I too am fortunate to have an understanding, bow hunting wife. It certainly makes it "less difficult" because there's nothing "easy" about killing a mature deer with any legal equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

zap said:


> I am getting ready to walk in.


 Go get 'em!


----------



## Nelsonv

I could care a less how someone hunts. I prefer bow hunting only but that's my choice. Rifle hunting to me is just way to easy. No challenge at all shooting a deer with a rifle. Very boring to me. But I'm fortunate enough to have an understanding wife that tolerates my 60+ days a year in a tree stand. I do love gunning ducks and geese though. 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## avluey

Nelsonv said:


> I could care a less how someone hunts. I prefer bow hunting only but that's my choice. Rifle hunting to me is just way to easy. No challenge at all shooting a deer with a rifle. Very boring to me. But I'm fortunate enough to have an understanding wife that tolerates my 60+ days a year in a tree stand. I do love gunning ducks and geese though.
> 
> 
> "Live Life at Full Draw"


I suppose I'd agree with you to an extent - it's definitely easier to kill them with a rifle than a bow, but 'too easy' probably only applies to does and young bucks, which I don't think are exactly a big challenge to kill with a bow either. If my intent was to kill the first buck I saw and fill all the antlerless tags the state allows I would have finished archery season up almost two months ago, and I'm definitely no expert bow hunter. As far as hunting the mature bucks I'm after, there have only been three times this year that I could have killed a mature buck if I had a rifle instead of a bow, and two of those three would likely have only went 135-140. One that went around 135 (last Monday) I almost had with the bow and one that went 150-160 got within 20 yards of my stand but there was no shot with rifle or bow other than the short window he was chasing a doe across a field...might not have been able to get the rifle on him in time then either.


----------



## Nelsonv

avluey said:


> I suppose I'd agree with you to an extent - it's definitely easier to kill them with a rifle than a bow, but 'too easy' probably only applies to does and young bucks, which I don't think are exactly a big challenge to kill with a bow either. If my intent was to kill the first buck I saw and fill all the antlerless tags the state allows I would have finished archery season up almost two months ago, and I'm definitely no expert bow hunter. As far as hunting the mature bucks I'm after, there have only been three times this year that I could have killed a mature buck if I had a rifle instead of a bow, and two of those three would likely have only went 135-140. One that went around 135 (last Monday) I almost had with the bow and one that went 150-160 got within 20 yards of my stand but there was no shot with rifle or bow other than the short window he was chasing a doe across a field...might not have been able to get the rifle on him in time then either.


I agree with that. Mature deer in general are harder to kill. But I always read he was just out of of bow range. Whatever their range is. I guess my point is there's no shaking when I used to rifle hunt. There's no excitement for me personally in it at all with a rifle. I love the up close and personal of bow hunting. All of my deer this year have been shot at less and 7 yards. And had a monster at 125 yards that would have been a chip shot with a rifle. Not one regret. If I can't kill it with a bow then it just wasn't his time to be harvested by me. 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## catscratch

I prefer bow hunting because I like how the deer behave during bow season. I like to hunt the prerut and rut, I like to hunt the late season when it gets cold. I don't like how the deer move the first week of December. Mature buck sightings always go down for me (I've bow hunted through many rifle seasons). I also feel more accomplished when I kill one with a bow as it's more of a challenge for me personally to get close, but I can tell you I've seen more big deer outside of rifle season than I have during rifle season so maybe rifle hunting isn't easier...


----------



## avluey

Nelsonv said:


> I agree with that. Mature deer in general are harder to kill. But I always read he was just out of of bow range. Whatever their range is. I guess my point is there's no shaking when I used to rifle hunt. There's no excitement for me personally in it at all with a rifle. I love the up close and personal of bow hunting. All of my deer this year have been shot at less and 7 yards. And had a monster at 125 yards that would have been a chip shot with a rifle. Not one regret. If I can't kill it with a bow then it just wasn't his time to be harvested by me.
> 
> 
> "Live Life at Full Draw"


Agree completely. I feel comfortable shooting at deer out to 40 yards if they are calm, but I think I've only taken one shot with the bow over 20 yards (35y) so far. And it doesn't matter if it's 40 or 5 yards, my blood is pumping due to the proximity and excitement. With a rifle, my anxiety doesn't blip up a bit unless it's 301 yards or more. This is just an old mental block that makes no sense. 299 yards and I'm cool as a cucumber. 301-600 yards and I've really got to work to keep even.


----------



## kspseshooter

I don't mind rifle hunters. Just don't come bragging to me when you shoot a nice buck at 150 yds off of a corn pile.


----------



## zap

:lol:


----------



## hunterhewi

kspseshooter said:


> I don't mind rifle hunters. Just don't come bragging to me when you shoot a nice buck at 150 yds off of a corn pile.


What about a bow hunter shooting a nice buck at 10 yards over a corn pile?? No difference if you ask me. Too many people worrying about how someone else is hunting, but then again society as a whole feels the need to piss and moan about what joe blow does, even if its legal


----------



## kspseshooter

You are exactly right there's not much difference. I would not hunt like that. If that's the only way you can kill a deer, and you enjoy it, by all means do it. I am not a meet hunter, I hunt for the thrill of the hunt


----------



## zmax hunter

Im in, brought the 4whlr with me, lost a tire on the trailer about a mile short of my parking spot, oh well, went ahead and pulled it in to park, soft road.
Once unloaded, i had a 1.25mile ride thru a black mud road, probably impassable to bigfoot or gravedigger, lol

Can hear someone in the far distance sighting in their rifle for tomorrow, id guess.

Im 10yards up a large cedar, so glad the ice is gone.


----------



## weshawk5

hunterhewi said:


> What about a bow hunter shooting a nice buck at 10 yards over a corn pile?? No difference if you ask me. Too many people worrying about how someone else is hunting, but then again society as a whole feels the need to piss and moan about what joe blow does, even if its legal


This completely. I hunt because it's fun and if it's legal I'm perfectly ok with it. Obviously the more preparation, devotion, and challenge the greater the return.


----------



## KSNimrod

Good luck zmax. Great night to be up in a cedar!


----------



## JWilson90

Prime time is upon us. 0 deer so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeding

Nothin


----------



## kansasboi

Slid into my blind at 3. the same "dominant" 3 year old Squirrely horn 10 that I've seen every sit is out pushin does in the field. I guess no big boys want to play over here this year. Oh well I'll wait till dark then mud bogg home. The road hunters will have to bust out the 4 wheel drive tomorrow roads are really sloppy!


----------



## JWilson90

Well I realized why people have a hard time shooting young bucks. Had a really nice 120" 8 come in at 445. Contemplated shooting him and decided against it. 

Watched him get 60 yards away and my heart said its been a rough season just tag out so I grunted at him and he came straight to my tree. Once he got in range my brain stepped in and said no he's not ready. So he got the pass. Fun hunt tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

^^^^That's awesome JWil! Let em go, Let em grow!

I saw a bunch of deer this morning! Several bucks in that category, rattled 4 of them in. Didnt see jack tonight.


----------



## JWilson90

Here's the young 10 I passed this morning. Good frame but tines was only 3-4 long










And here's the 8 that got a pass tonite. Was very tough but I'm trying to help the herd around my spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

Been that kind of season for me too JW - I've passed two different really similar bucks to that one a couple times each. In a moment of frustration I actually pulled the string back and put the pin on a deer that I think is a 3 year old who probably scores in the same neighborhood of the 2 year olds, but luckily I snapped out of it and didn't pull the trigger - good on ya and I'm hoping the hunting God's pay you back.

I have a perfect wind for a smaller tract I have access to for tomorrow morning so I'm going to get a short hunt in before work. That farm has another similar deer to the one above that I've seen twice and can't say I 'passed on' because he wasn't in range, but if he does offer a shot tomorrow it'll probably try my patience again. Glad to hear they're still responding to rattles and grunts.


----------



## reeding

telling me i passed a nice 6 and 8 last night...killed me but i have two bucks i will only shoot


----------



## bsstalker

Young eight w good beam length I rattled and passed this morning. Seems to be a good 130-140" crop this year.


----------



## ikeinks

reeding said:


> telling me i passed a nice 6 and 8 last night...killed me but i have two bucks i will only shoot










This is the one that I've passed 3 times. Looks so good walking away haha. Bad thing is any out of stater will whack him with a rifle. Hopefully he stays on me so I can let him walk over and over and he turns into a big wide 5x5 next year


----------



## reeding

first thing crossed my mind was gun seasons almost here so shoot one but im hoping they last they made it this far


----------



## JWilson90

ikeinks said:


> View attachment 3329273
> 
> This is the one that I've passed 3 times. Looks so good walking away haha. Bad thing is any out of stater will whack him with a rifle. Hopefully he stays on me so I can let him walk over and over and he turns into a big wide 5x5 next year


Ike that takes a lot to pass that deer. I know I couldn't lol. Hoping he makes it and you can see what he turns into next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeding

i have ? if you want to bow hunt in ks during rifle do you have to buy rifle tag if so how much and is rifle tag anydeer


----------



## avluey

Yeah - I'd take him too and I doubt there's a rifle hunter in the state who wouldn't shoot him - hope he makes it but this late running rut has me worried.


----------



## avluey

reeding said:


> i have ? if you want to bow hunt in ks during rifle do you have to buy rifle tag if so how much and is rifle tag anydeer


Don't need a separate tag and couldn't get one if you tried - you can only buy one buck tag a year. You do need to make sure you have your orange during firearm seasons though.


----------



## sternbow

reeding said:


> i have ? if you want to bow hunt in ks during rifle do you have to buy rifle tag if so how much and is rifle tag anydeer


Purchase an any season whitetail deer tag. Then you can purchase a whitetail anterless deer tag for your does or button bucks. 

Ks is a one buck state. Pick you weapon/season and have at it.


----------



## ikeinks

avluey said:


> Yeah - I'd take him too and I doubt there's a rifle hunter in the state who wouldn't shoot him - hope he makes it but this late running rut has me worried.


Well he was probably the 4th - 5th biggest one I had in the area so at the time I couldn't do it.


----------



## jvonbank

Hopefully nobody in the family gets sicker than they already are now so I can head way out west tomorrow to chase mulies for a few days. I'm in the group with a passion for hunting anyway I can. With a 5 and 3 yr old it is hard right now for me to get out much more than a few times a year. That limited time, a long drive back to KS, and a mindset of only shooting a mature deer will have me carrying the 7mm to make it a little easier to get it done. It looks like the weather will be nice for walking some coulees and hoping to come across a good one!


----------



## kspseshooter

Dang Ike, that's a pretty buck! Hats off to you for walking him


----------



## avluey

ikeinks said:


> Well he was probably the 4th - 5th biggest one I had in the area so at the time I couldn't do it.


Yeah on the property I hunt he'd probably be #3 or #4 so if I saw him early season I may pass hoping o get a crack at one of the bigger ones, but at this point in the season - I wouldn't hesitate a bit. Hats off for passing on him - wouldn't be surprised if he blows up into a real monster next year.


----------



## reeding

Thanks guys


----------



## zmax hunter

What tag do you already have?

You can purchase an over the counter archery only tag which is good for either species and i believe either sex(muley or whitetail) it is only good for 1 buck or doe, not 1 of each species.

You can also buy the Whitetail Any season tag, it allows you to take 1 either sex whitetail deer only, but allows you to use any weapon during its appropriate season. It is not good for "anydeer", it has to be used for 1 whitetail buck or 1 whitetail doe.
So NO, the rifle tag is not good for anydeer.
Firearms muley tags are by the draw back in june only.
The state does sell an otc muzzleloader permit to residents for mule deer, which can also be used for whitetails,..which would make it an "anydeer" tag



reeding said:


> i have ? if you want to bow hunt in ks during rifle do you have to buy rifle tag if so how much and is rifle tag anydeer


----------



## zap

If you hunting the next 12 days do not forget your orange and its probably a good idea to use a headlamp/flashlight while coming and going if its dark.
Body armor is optional...


----------



## bsstalker

^^lol


----------



## KCJayhawk

Great morning to be in the woods. I'm already in the stand waiting for some movement. Good luck to everyone hunting today and be safe!


----------



## catscratch

Lots of deer moving this morning on my drive to work. Bucks are still chasing does. Also lots of trucks parked in the ditches and traffic on the highways.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Had someone near me shoot about 10 minutes before shooting time. Other than that, I haven't heard any shots. Sort of surprising.


----------



## reeding

Didn't go out this morning..slept in...Will be back at it early afternoon tho


----------



## kspseshooter

40 mile drive to work through the country at daybreak. Saw 2 deer. Several cars at the public parking. Deer must know it's rifle season


----------



## reeding

Who else is going


----------



## ksgobbler

Could shoot one from the back porch of the new house. They were out there last night. Its not my thing though.


----------



## catscratch

ksgobbler said:


> Could shoot one from the back porch of the new house. They were out there last night. Its not my thing though.


Our new house has been awesome. Had 8 different bucks in the yard one day last week! Talking the kids into leaving them alone and hunting other spots is somewhat of a challenge though


----------



## Matte

JvonBank, are you a lifetime license holder? As a non resident if you have a Mule deer tag you can not use your 7mm, (Landowner/Lifetime license do exclude this for now). Bow or Muzzle loader only for Non Residents with a Mule Deer stamp.


----------



## avluey

Was fortunate enough to make it out until 0845 this morning. Saw 5 does (2,2,1) between 0710 and 0840 crossing the pasture downwind of me but no movement in the woods. Heard a pair of shots fairly far off at 0735 and a single shot also fairly far of around 0800. Saw two other hunters filling up at the gas station on the way in to work and both said they didn't see a thing (one bowhunter one rifle hunter).


----------



## avluey

Matte said:


> JvonBank, are you a lifetime license holder? As a non resident if you have a Mule deer tag you can not use your 7mm, (Landowner/Lifetime license do exclude this for now). Bow or Muzzle loader only for Non Residents with a Mule Deer stamp.


I don't hunt mulies in state - but that is an 'interesting' rule...


----------



## Dixie07

Matte said:


> JvonBank, are you a lifetime license holder? As a non resident if you have a Mule deer tag you can not use your 7mm, (Landowner/Lifetime license do exclude this for now). Bow or Muzzle loader only for Non Residents with a Mule Deer stamp.


Where is this rule at about a 7mm? I have never heard of this before.


----------



## avluey

I assume he means no centerfire rifles; bow or ML only?


----------



## Matte

Non residents can not draw a Rifle Mule Deer permit in Kansas. Only Kansas residents are allowed to hunt Mule Deer with a Rifle if they have drawn the proper permit. Non Residents are only allowed to draw an archery or Muzzle Loader stamp that accompanies their Buck tag. There is only about 210 total Non Resident Mule Deer stamps allocated in all of the Kansas Mule Deer Units. I have turned in a dozen or so NR guys who decide to shoot at the Muleys with a Rifle. It is also illegal to have a center-fire weapon while in possession of your Archery or Muzzle Loader buck tag. A lot of guys say " Heck just buy a Whitetail Doe license that away yer legal and if the big boy shows up plug him" that is why there is the law against having your archery/Muzzle loader buck tag on your person while also having a firearm.


----------



## KCJayhawk

avluey said:


> Was fortunate enough to make it out until 0845 this morning. Saw 5 does (2,2,1) between 0710 and 0840 crossing the pasture downwind of me but no movement in the woods. Heard a pair of shots fairly far off at 0735 and a single shot also fairly far of around 0800. Saw two other hunters filling up at the gas station on the way in to work and both said they didn't see a thing (one bowhunter one rifle hunter).


Were you in Leavenworth?


----------



## jvonbank

I have a lifetime KS license from awhile back when I lived there. That allows me to apply in the resident draws now.


----------



## Matte

Yes it does. Good Luck on getting a Muley. The old knarly ones were pretty hard to come by this year. I have a buddy that drew a rifle either species and so far today no luck for his party.


----------



## kspseshooter

Wow!! Just WOW!! Just drove by a area of public right by a small town. There is a mini van parked along the road. Look over and there is a guy in orange sitting in a blind 100 yds from the road. And he is shooting towards town!!! This is right beside a busy county blacktop road.


----------



## avluey

Just West between Leavenworth and Tonganoxie.


----------



## kspseshooter

This was just south of Stull. In DG county


----------



## KCJayhawk

avluey said:


> Just West between Leavenworth and Tonganoxie.


Gotcha. Had the same exact encounter this morning at a gas station in LV.


----------



## avluey

If it was Dillons I was the guy in an Army uniform.


----------



## KCJayhawk

avluey said:


> If it was Dillons I was the guy in an Army uniform.


Gotcha. I was in the red sedan. Thank you for your service and good luck out in the field!


----------



## AintNoGriz

kspseshooter said:


> Wow!! Just WOW!! Just drove by a area of public right by a small town. There is a mini van parked along the road. Look over and there is a guy in orange sitting in a blind 100 yds from the road. And he is shooting towards town!!! This is right beside a busy county blacktop road.


Maybe 2 years ago, we were driving on Hwy 56 between Hillsboro and Mcpherson, during firearms. Group of guys were walking a creek towards the highway, and a group of "blockers" were on the other side of the highway. Sooooo, if the "walkers" had a shot, they would be shooting towards the highway. If the "blockers" had a shot, they would be shooting back across the highway. Unbelievable. I wanted to pull over and chew some serious ass, I even new a couple of the blockers as we drove by.

Complete idiots I tell ya!


----------



## hunterhewi

Those are the guys that give all rifle hunters the reputation they have. Sad that they portray hunters in that manner.


----------



## ikeinks

That's why we are required to wear orange for no reason... Why do I have to wear orange during rifle season? I'm setting in the same stands I was during bow season. You can't see me from the road and somehow it's going to protect me from being shot? If someone has a good explanation I would like to know


----------



## hunterhewi

Well wearing orange and hopefully living to see your family and another hunt isnt a bad thing. The deer pay absolutely no attention to the orange, dont know why people complain about staying safe, no different than wearing a harness if you ask me. Its not to protect you from an idiot shooting from the road, but someone mistaking you for something else on the ground. Ive never understood why people even consider shooting at something before identifying it, or knowing whats beyond the horizon.


----------



## ikeinks

hunterhewi said:


> Well wearing orange and hopefully living to see your family and another hunt isnt a bad thing. The deer pay absolutely no attention to the orange, dont know why people complain about staying safe, no different than wearing a harness if you ask me. Its not to protect you from an idiot shooting from the road, but someone mistaking you for something else on the ground. Ive never understood why people even consider shooting at something before identifying it, or knowing whats beyond the horizon.


Correct, if penalties for poaching were harsh and charges actually stuck in the cases where they are pressed maybe idiots wouldn't do it. I know deer can't see it, it's just another rule that the were supposed to follow


----------



## hunterhewi

I agree, the state needs toake penalties harsh enough that once they get caught they wont think bout doing it again. Im good buddies with the ex warden here and he said its almost not worth his time. He said hell once he takes them in they beat him home. Slap on the wrist and they are released. The state needs money then start doing something with these guys. Non residents get caught.....make it much worse on them


----------



## Samson33

hunterhewi said:


> I agree, the state needs toake penalties harsh enough that once they get caught they wont think bout doing it again. Im good buddies with the ex warden here and he said its almost not worth his time. He said hell once he takes them in they beat him home. Slap on the wrist and they are released. The state needs money then start doing something with these guys. Non residents get caught.....make it much worse on them



Now that's just silly. Poaching is poaching regardless of your residence status. Treat them all the same and penalize to the point that they'll never consider doing it again!!


----------



## zap

Thread is slowing down so I thought I would post some pics.
This evenings set, public land:


----------



## hunterhewi

Samson33 said:


> Now that's just silly. Poaching is poaching regardless of your residence status. Treat them all the same and penalize to the point that they'll never consider doing it again!!


It is poaching but we dont need the non residents thinking they can do it as well. Every year i see TONS of out of state vehicles cruising the roads slowly. Sorry but they need a harsher punishment if they think they can come across state lines and do that crap


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Thread is slowing down so I thought I would post some pics.
> This evenings set, public land:


Nice pics Marty! Any luck tonight?


----------



## Samson33

hunterhewi said:


> It is poaching but we dont need the non residents thinking they can do it as well. Every year i see TONS of out of state vehicles cruising the roads slowly. Sorry but they need a harsher punishment if they think they can come across state lines and do that crap


Your rational is ridiculous. Breaking the law is breaking the law regardless of who does it. KS residents should not face a lesser punishment for poaching.


----------



## jvonbank

Anybody have some luck today? Lots of mulies around where I was hunting this evening. Probably seen around 60 with 8 of them being young bucks hanging with the groups of does in the last couple hours of the day. Now I just need to find one of the last 2nd cycle does to catch up with a bigger one. With deer numbers like that it should only be a matter of time. There was another group of 3 hunting on the walk-in I was at so I'll probably check out a new place after the morning hunt.


----------



## hunterhewi

Samson33 said:


> Your rational is ridiculous. Breaking the law is breaking the law regardless of who does it. KS residents should not face a lesser punishment for poaching.


Should be the same for any state. I have nothing against non residents but its a little ridiculous to buy a tag when you dont even have a place to hunt. Sorry it is what it is.


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Nice pics Marty! Any luck tonight?


A few deer at 75 at 5:10.

Better than nothing..gotta keep plugin.


----------



## hunterhewi

Im hopin to get out all afternoon tomorrow. Spent the day doing "honey do's". Spend bout 5 hours cutting and hauling the oak branches out of my yard from this ice storm. Then raked about half the yard, the other half is still icy from falling off the trees. After that started cleaning house and doin laundry for the wife who has been sick for a week.


----------



## kspseshooter

Good for you hewi. Hope your wife starts feeling better. It's no fun when mamma is sick.


----------



## catscratch

jvonbank said:


> Anybody have some luck today?


Here ya go, my 7yr old got a deer this evening:


----------



## zap

^ nice, with open sights....very nice.

Congrats to your son.


----------



## hunterhewi

kspseshooter said:


> Good for you hewi. Hope your wife starts feeling better. It's no fun when mamma is sick.


No its not, especially with 3 munchkins under 5.


----------



## kspseshooter

Yup 3 here too, 7 , 5 , & 8 mo


----------



## catscratch

zap said:


> ^ nice, with open sights....very nice.
> 
> Congrats to your son.


He says thanks. I had them shoot open sites when younger and it's what they prefer now. It's kind of funny because the only thing they shoot with a scope is their crossbow.


----------



## zmax hunter

All day sit for me, somewhere in excess of 16 Does and yearlings, bucks are locked down. Part of me wants to take one with the 300wm,..havent killed a buck with a gun since 04', ..gonna sleep in, then get out about 11a to sit the rest of the day. See if theres some midday movement like i had today.


----------



## hunterhewi

kspseshooter said:


> Yup 3 here too, 7 , 5 , & 8 mo


Mine are 5, 3, 1. They will wear you out!


----------



## hunterhewi

catscratch said:


> He says thanks. I had them shoot open sites when younger and it's what they prefer now. It's kind of funny because the only thing they shoot with a scope is their crossbow.


Thats awesome! I loved shooting open sights growing up


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> All day sit for me, somewhere in excess of 16 Does and yearlings, bucks are locked down. Part of me wants to take one with the 300wm,..havent killed a buck with a gun since 04', ..gonna sleep in, then get out about 11a to sit the rest of the day. See if theres some midday movement like i had today.


Nothin wrong with ahootin one with the rifle now and then! Its been 7 years since ive shot one with the rifle. Only been bowhunting for 8. I like shooting a doe or 2 with the rifle every year though


----------



## jvonbank

catscratch said:


> Here ya go, my 7yr old got a deer this evening:


Congrats to him, that is awesome! He is lucky to be able to deer hunt at that age. I grew up in MN where you needed to be 12 to hunt deer so all I could do was go along and watch dad shoot them which I still enjoyed.


----------



## catscratch

jvonbank said:


> Congrats to him, that is awesome! He is lucky to be able to deer hunt at that age. I grew up in MN where you needed to be 12 to hunt deer so all I could do was go along and watch dad shoot them which I still enjoyed.


Thanks. I've been taking them as long as they show interest. It usually starts with a BB gun during dove season and goes from there. Nothing's safe now (rabbits, squirles, dink birds, quail, duck, geese, deer, etc...) and no weapon is not used. They do it all and love it all! I can't imagine having to wait to hunt until you were that old.


----------



## Rg176bnc

I could use some help from you Kansas guys. Any of your local shops carry Darton bows? The Darton website isn't exactly accurate. After 3 misses I thought maybe this would be easier.


----------



## zap

Five doe group and then two single doe, same trail 118 yards across the swamp area...8am-8:30am.

May break out the wader and set up over there this afternoon.


----------



## Robertoski

Go get em Zap!


----------



## zmax hunter

Good luck Marty, i have a couple errands to run, hope to be in my cedar by 1130


----------



## iviec

good luck guys


----------



## hunterhewi

Whos out this afternoon? Awesome day, hittin the blind in a few myself!


----------



## catscratch

hunterhewi said:


> Whos out this afternoon? Awesome day, hittin the blind in a few myself!


Kid has basketball games this afternoon. We'll be out Friday and Saturday evenings though. 
Good luck to you tonight...


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> All day sit for me, somewhere in excess of 16 Does and yearlings, bucks are locked down. Part of me wants to take one with the 300wm,..havent killed a buck with a gun since 04', ..gonna sleep in, then get out about 11a to sit the rest of the day. See if theres some midday movement like i had today.


If you do I'll never let you live it down! Haha!


----------



## sooner77

Would love more pics from the stand for us office chair huggers.


----------



## ksgobbler

http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/michael-pearce/article47044145.html#

Plenty of non-residents – More than 20 percent of deer hunters are non-residents. Hard to believe we started with about 5 percent 20 years ago. Other states aren’t seeing the same.

“Percentage-wise, we have the highest percentage of non-resident deer hunters of any state in the Midwest,” Fox said. “We don’t have more non-residents hunting our deer than places like Wisconsin or Michigan. As for the percentage of our hunters, it’s substantially higher than any other state in the Midwest.”

Fox said that number hasn’t changed much the past seven years, but with about 3,000 non-residents denied permits this year, I’m betting next year we’ll see some sizable increases as the department meets the “meet the demand” requirement by the legislature.

Read more here: http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/michael-pearce/article47044145.html##storylink=cpy

There is also talk about maybe having to reduce archery opportunities to compensate for crossbows.


----------



## hunterhewi

The idiots running this state are just ridiculous. Thats all i have to say on that subject. There is no reason 1/5 of kansas deer hunters should be non residents. Wish it would go back to the old ways of drawing a tag, and doin what iowa does with their points system. Make people appreciate it a bit more if they had to wait every few years to hunt here.


----------



## Cookie1125

How about this sooner77 I have a good view of the 12th green and 13th tee 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelsonv

I'm an out of state Hunter and I couldn't agree more. I think it should be a lottery drawing. If you draw then great if not start a points system. The draw system could use some tweaking for sure. But just to give out tags to be making money doesn't seem like a good wildlife plan. But then again the al'mighty dollar will win. 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## hunterhewi

Well into that magical hour and havent heard a single rifle shot. Just had a 135" 3 year old 8 point at 20 yards for a few minutes.


----------



## hunterhewi

Nelsonv said:


> I'm an out of state Hunter and I couldn't agree more. I think it should be a lottery drawing. If you draw then great if not start a points system. The draw system could use some tweaking for sure. But just to give out tags to be making money doesn't seem like a good wildlife plan. But then again the al'mighty dollar will win.
> 
> 
> "Live Life at Full Draw"


Agreed, i have NO problem with non residents coming to hunt, its the way the state legislature hadles the entire matter. Those $$$$ win everytime. Pretty sad to see how manipulated and corrupt one can become with the flash of some green....


----------



## hunterhewi

Pretty good evening. Had that big young 8 along with another 2-3 year old 8 and a forky running 2 does all over the place.


----------



## zap

Hunted a bit north of the swamp, crossed thru a creek to get there. Same area as this am.

125" 2 year old walked thru at 30 at 5 and had a doe come out at 40 at 5:10.

She just ate grass right there until dark thirty. Must have been bedded right there when I set up/heard me and she stayed where she could see and smell from her bed.

Good hunt.


----------



## jvonbank

Just a bunch of does and 10 young bucks for me in 10 miles of walking today. Here is a pic through my binos of one of the 4x4's that walked by at 100 yds. Hope he makes it a few more years!


----------



## fishfurlife

I have mixed feelings about the idea of restricting NR hunters more.


----------



## kspseshooter

hunterhewi said:


> The idiots running this state are just ridiculous. Thats all i have to say on that subject. There is no reason 1/5 of kansas deer hunters should be non residents. Wish it would go back to the old ways of drawing a tag, and doin what iowa does with their points system. Make people appreciate it a bit more if they had to wait every few years to hunt here.


I agree


----------



## Hawkfarm

Another big buck came out of hiding this week and made a pass by the farm yard, and it was on the opening morning of gun season. They are back to searching for does now. It's the first time I've seen this buck this year.


----------



## zap

I'd choot him.

yup.

Nice dagger brows.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Hawkfarm, I really enjoy all your photos. You a very fortunate to be able to watch the deer do what they do through out the year. I dream of being able to watch deer out my back door someday.


----------



## zmax hunter

I was packin heat, i had my bow in the arm ready to go,..had my 300wm with a 200gr nosler partition, my own handload,..had my 45 with a g2rip,..saw a nice 10pt,.about 450y,..chip shot,..gonna take one of my landowners after him tomorrow, and no, this isnt one of my leases, just one of my private farms.

You can see the buck here,..in the dark shadows of the trees there in the far distance, lol




bowhunter9 said:


> If you do I'll never let you live it down! Haha!


----------



## Fireman324

My 11yr old boy shot this guy yesterday evening in about 30 minutes. He was only 30yds and VERY VERY likely the buck he missed with he bow in the same EXACT spot he shot him with his rifle. THOUGHT MY HEART WAS GONNA POUND ITSELF OUTA MY CHEST! One of 2 target bucks. The property we hunt is surrounded by public so you might as well call him a public land buck. This is his first buck and had realistic expectations to shoot something half this big. We have had the best yr ever and I believe we owe our success to a yrs worth of blood, sweat, & tears! Our food plot made the difference this yr fosho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Cool^ I've got a Browning just like that but in .270 WIN.


----------



## kansasboi

That is awesome congrats to him!


----------



## hunterhewi

Heard 4 shots this morning on the land that butts up to what im hunting. They were different guys because the shots came from different spots. Kinda interested to see what they shot. That guy only owns 80 acres there and there were 3 trucks and a car parked in his yard... I know they will probably kill the young 2-3 year olds i have on camera. There is nothing that is huge there by any means. These young bucks i could have killed numerous times, last night being one if them. The funny thing is the guy that owns it was pissing and moaning to the guy that i hunt on saying there is no big deer here.....well no **** not when you bring in guys and they kill whatever moves on 80 acres


----------



## avluey

KCJayhawk said:


> Gotcha. I was in the red sedan. Thank you for your service and good luck out in the field!


Good luck to you too - hooping to get one in front of my son and his rifle quick so I can get back after them with the bow.


----------



## catscratch

Fireman324 said:


> My 11yr old boy shot this guy yesterday evening in about 30 minutes. He was only 30yds and VERY VERY likely the buck he missed with he bow in the same EXACT spot he shot him with his rifle. THOUGHT MY HEART WAS GONNA POUND ITSELF OUTA MY CHEST! One of 2 target bucks. The property we hunt is surrounded by public so you might as well call him a public land buck. This is his first buck and had realistic expectations to shoot something half this big. We have had the best yr ever and I believe we owe our success to a yrs worth of blood, sweat, & tears! Our food plot made the difference this yr fosho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome and congrats to you guys!


----------



## aeast236

Got this mutant deer on my cam. Good thing I still have some good bucks showing up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

aeast236 said:


> Got this mutant deer on my cam. Good thing I still have some good bucks showing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, I've seen that buck before. Or his doppelganger anyway.


----------



## Hawkfarm

170p&ywhitail said:


> Hawkfarm, I really enjoy all your photos. You a very fortunate to be able to watch the deer do what they do through out the year. I dream of being able to watch deer out my back door someday.


Thanks for your kind comments. I've worked hard to be able to see them and photograph them up close. I really enjoy watching them. And I can "shoot" all that I want with my camera and still have a chance to shoot them again another time. I buy extra windex every year to clean the nose prints and drool off of the windows that are left by my friends and guests. I'm pretty fortunate to have a place like this farm.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Freezer is full of does so this chick gets a pass. Still got room for her dad though. C'mon big boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

^nice.


----------



## kspseshooter

Congrats to him fireman!!


----------



## hunterhewi

Hope you boys are strapped in tight. This wind is RIDICULOUS. I should have sat in the blind


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> Congrats to him fireman!!


x2.


----------



## jvonbank

After 25 youngsters, I finally seen a big mulie 15 min before dark tonight. I thought he was by himself, unfortunately he had 10 ladies that busted me at 150 yds as I was heading his way. He stepped out of the draw when they were staring me down. I was in some grass that was too tall for the bipod so I just watched him hop away when they left. Oh well, a doe in the morning will be my consolation prize that will save me a taxidermist bill I guess!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

ksgobbler said:


> http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/michael-pearce/article47044145.html#
> 
> Plenty of non-residents – More than 20 percent of deer hunters are non-residents. Hard to believe we started with about 5 percent 20 years ago. Other states aren’t seeing the same.
> 
> “Percentage-wise, we have the highest percentage of non-resident deer hunters of any state in the Midwest,” Fox said. “We don’t have more non-residents hunting our deer than places like Wisconsin or Michigan. As for the percentage of our hunters, it’s substantially higher than any other state in the Midwest.”
> 
> Fox said that number hasn’t changed much the past seven years, but with about 3,000 non-residents denied permits this year, I’m betting next year we’ll see some sizable increases as the department meets the “meet the demand” requirement by the legislature.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/michael-pearce/article47044145.html##storylink=cpy
> 
> There is also talk about maybe having to reduce archery opportunities to compensate for crossbows.


When I read this, I just cringed... more tags for NR?? Talk of reduced archery opportunities?? Really.. what, we'll have to draw for our archery tag now or they're going to cut the hunting dates back... sure as S won't reverse the crossbow decision or tube that Any Deer tag.... and who didn't see this "It will be interesting to see where this trend leads in Kansas, especially since the public, and wildlife commissioners, were once told *crossbows would have no more impact on the Kansas deer population than regular bows*."


----------



## bsstalker

Good luck guys n gals!

I'm gonna fight this head cold all the way to the stand.

?What's some of your best cold medicines/remedys? I know to rest, but I have really done anything for 3 days.


----------



## cunninghamww

Long, disappointing season. I made a poor shot on the buck I've been hunting for the last three years on November 21st. A lot of effort went into that one opportunity, but I didn't execute. Been looking for him nearly every day since with no closure - there is a chance he is dead but he could very well be alive. That story is long and convoluted. At any rate, I was about done hunting for the season, but my wife encouraged me to get out one more time to try and clear my head. I hunted a new farm yesterday, and at 3 pm this guy came crashing out of the draw and right in front of my stand. I grunted him stopped and shot - it all happened in less than 5 secs! Things change so quickly. I noticed movement to my right and saw a glimpse of a coyote, which is what bumped this buck out of his bed. 

Felt good to end the season on a good, clean shot on a mature buck. He's definitely a bucket list deer! I've always wanted a giant 6 pt! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

bsstalker said:


> Good luck guys n gals!
> 
> I'm gonna fight this head cold all the way to the stand.
> 
> ?What's some of your best cold medicines/remedys? I know to rest, but I have really done anything for 3 days.


Crazy but my best remedy for a cold is a nice long run. It doesn't make the cold go away but I sure feel better afterwards for a while (once I'm done coughing and blowing all the crap out).


----------



## catscratch

cunninghamww said:


> Long, disappointing season. I made a poor shot on the buck I've been hunting for the last three years on November 21st. A lot of effort went into that one opportunity, but I didn't execute. Been looking for him nearly every day since with no closure - there is a chance he is dead but he could very well be alive. That story is long and convoluted. At any rate, I was about done hunting for the season, but my wife encouraged me to get out one more time to try and clear my head. I hunted a new farm yesterday, and at 3 pm this guy came crashing out of the draw and right in front of my stand. I grunted him stopped and shot - it all happened in less than 5 secs! Things change so quickly. I noticed movement to my right and saw a glimpse of a coyote, which is what bumped this buck out of his bed.
> 
> Felt good to end the season on a good, clean shot on a mature buck. He's definitely a bucket list deer! I've always wanted a giant 6 pt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful buck! I love a big massive 6.


----------



## hunterhewi

cunninghamww said:


> Long, disappointing season. I made a poor shot on the buck I've been hunting for the last three years on November 21st. A lot of effort went into that one opportunity, but I didn't execute. Been looking for him nearly every day since with no closure - there is a chance he is dead but he could very well be alive. That story is long and convoluted. At any rate, I was about done hunting for the season, but my wife encouraged me to get out one more time to try and clear my head. I hunted a new farm yesterday, and at 3 pm this guy came crashing out of the draw and right in front of my stand. I grunted him stopped and shot - it all happened in less than 5 secs! Things change so quickly. I noticed movement to my right and saw a glimpse of a coyote, which is what bumped this buck out of his bed.
> 
> Felt good to end the season on a good, clean shot on a mature buck. He's definitely a bucket list deer! I've always wanted a giant 6 pt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats an awesome 6! Congrats, i have a big 6 on the property i hunt. Hes a yound deer but has an awesome frame. Hoping he stays a 6 and the neighbors dont kill him this week with a rifle..


----------



## RogueMedic87

bsstalker said:


> Good luck guys n gals!
> 
> I'm gonna fight this head cold all the way to the stand.
> 
> ?What's some of your best cold medicines/remedys? I know to rest, but I have really done anything for 3 days.


Vitamin C and Zinc bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmav58

Taking my mom out rifle hunting.....wish me luck! She hasn't shot a buck in 10+years. Should be interesting to say the least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

cunninghamww said:


> Long, disappointing season. I made a poor shot on the buck I've been hunting for the last three years on November 21st. A lot of effort went into that one opportunity, but I didn't execute. Been looking for him nearly every day since with no closure - there is a chance he is dead but he could very well be alive. That story is long and convoluted. At any rate, I was about done hunting for the season, but my wife encouraged me to get out one more time to try and clear my head. I hunted a new farm yesterday, and at 3 pm this guy came crashing out of the draw and right in front of my stand. I grunted him stopped and shot - it all happened in less than 5 secs! Things change so quickly. I noticed movement to my right and saw a glimpse of a coyote, which is what bumped this buck out of his bed.
> 
> Felt good to end the season on a good, clean shot on a mature buck. He's definitely a bucket list deer! I've always wanted a giant 6 pt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buck man. Stories like this give me hope for my quickly diminishing bow season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

bsstalker said:


> Good luck guys n gals!
> 
> I'm gonna fight this head cold all the way to the stand.
> 
> ?What's some of your best cold medicines/remedys? I know to rest, but I have really done anything for 3 days.


A bottle of the Dr. 
Dr. mcgillicuddys that is, preferable menthol. Kick that cold in the ASS! :darkbeer:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

^ Cool 6! ^


----------



## zap

Had a busted up buck walk thru at 6:58 just inside the timber. Almost shot him for a doe. That was all this am for me.

:cocktail:


----------



## RogueMedic87

zap said:


> Had a busted up buck walk thru at 6:58 just inside the timber. Almost shot him for a doe. That was all this am for me.
> 
> :cocktail:


Ground hunting today Marty? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Just sat in my chair at the top of the ridge.


----------



## Transition Wild

cunninghamww said:


> Long, disappointing season. I made a poor shot on the buck I've been hunting for the last three years on November 21st. A lot of effort went into that one opportunity, but I didn't execute. Been looking for him nearly every day since with no closure - there is a chance he is dead but he could very well be alive. That story is long and convoluted. At any rate, I was about done hunting for the season, but my wife encouraged me to get out one more time to try and clear my head. I hunted a new farm yesterday, and at 3 pm this guy came crashing out of the draw and right in front of my stand. I grunted him stopped and shot - it all happened in less than 5 secs! Things change so quickly. I noticed movement to my right and saw a glimpse of a coyote, which is what bumped this buck out of his bed.
> 
> Felt good to end the season on a good, clean shot on a mature buck. He's definitely a bucket list deer! I've always wanted a giant 6 pt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!! Congrats on that Monster 6! Well done and way to keep at it! You owe your wife a night on the town! haha


----------



## hunterhewi

Down to that last hour. Who all is out there tonight? Dang wind finally died about 30-40 minutes ago here. Just waiting on somethin to start moving.


----------



## zap

Two doe at 60, they made it to the right of that cedar and stayed right there until dark.
Pack of coyotes yowling at maybe 100.


----------



## ksgobbler

What do you think about this one?


----------



## milhunter

i like your spots ZAP..


----------



## zap

All public land, no GPS locating for the pics thou.....:lol:


----------



## milhunter

same i hunt only public...got a real nice spot last to yrs havnt seen a sole bumps up to pvt land and me and land owner have good relationship...this land maybe 100 acres and unless you know about it you will never know its there...


----------



## ksgobbler

Interesting take
http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/article48190710.html#


----------



## catscratch

^^^ I can vouch for the crossbow thing he said. The thing I see about it from a management point is that there are a lot more people hunting the rut now. I don't know that there is more success yet, but the crossbow certainly has a lot hunting the rut now.


----------



## rob1525

I have 3 stands set up in Ft Riley and for the past couple weeks I'm really seeing no activity. This is my first season bow hunting and I'm starting to doubt myself...not sure if I am doing something wrong. If it was easy everyone would do it I suppose. As I was driving out this morning I had a bull elk and 5 cows just standing in the road and in no hurry to keep it moving.

As I was walking out last night I heard someone shooting a rifle then had a Warden speeding down the road. He asked what direction it came from and I pointed in that direction. Hope he got him, Ft Riley Rifle Season is closed at the moment plus it was after sunset.


----------



## milhunter

rob im stationed at ft riley too...shoot me a pm...I dont hunt on post...to much hassle


----------



## zap

Got in late and sat 7;30-10. NADA.


----------



## milhunter

ill be in stand starting in the morning then i will get my climber and move around!!! when does gun end?


----------



## zap

7 more days


----------



## JWilson90

ksgobbler said:


> What do you think about this one?


Weak brows. Great tine length. Looks 4.5+. Shoot him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rg176bnc

^^^Tall as hell is what I think! SHOOT!^^^^^


----------



## milhunter

skipped this morning...to do somethings around the house!!! going to go early this WARM afternoon and use the climber and hunt a diff spot...just to try it out


----------



## milhunter

whos going out this afternoon


----------



## zap

me.


----------



## ikeinks

I'll be sitting by the river overlooking a wheat field


----------



## ikeinks

JWilson90 said:


> Weak brows. Great tine length. Looks 4.5+. Shoot him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shooter


----------



## zap

Good luck this afternoon, fellas.


----------



## bsstalker

Well I'm back at work, at least these mild temps are good for that. I think everything 4.5 yrs or older becomes immortal against bows in late season. Jiminey crickets!


----------



## ikeinks

Evidently the rut was still happening on the 30th....


----------



## Matte

Looks like a forky with a boyfriend fawn who doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Will1616

ikeinks said:


> View attachment 3364545
> 
> 
> Evidently the rut was still happening on the 30th....


What a picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner77

Thanks for all the pics Zap.


----------



## zap

nada this afternoon.......


----------



## milhunter

saw a seven point and a spike had a 3 min stare off with spike but he too dum lol moved my stand and its paying off


----------



## milhunter

any one going out this morning!!! I am


----------



## zap




----------



## tmdtexan

Shot at this buck last weekend and hit a tree limb deflecting the arrow. I saw him again two days later further out so at least he isn't spooked forever!


----------



## RogueMedic87

^Stud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob1525

milhunter said:


> any one going out this morning!!! I am


Good luck man. Hope moving your stand around has resulted in more activity. Im gonna be out this weekend....at this point its not possible for less activity to occur for me.


----------



## milhunter

yes it has seen more deer this morning two sets both good activity...i think this afternoon will be it lol.. ZAP what is that a pic of?


----------



## zap

My sight, before daylight.


----------



## milhunter

i keeped wondering and had to ask or it would of bugged me...you see any? i think ill kill this afternoon its been close this morning and ysterday afternoon since i moved you going tonight


----------



## zmax hunter

Now i see Theresa Vail is in trouble, she should know right from wrong and should have owned up to the mistake.


----------



## zap

Nothing this am. Not hunting for a few days, maybe until Monday.

Unless I cannot resist the call of the wild.

:wink:


----------



## zmax hunter

Lots n lots of deer, big bucks, etc for the thanksgiving week, nasty weather had them moving,..61 today, nothing is moving unless late at night or you step on them.


----------



## JWilson90

I coulda went tonite but decided to hang with one of my college buddies and play some golf. Great weather for a round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> Lots n lots of deer, big bucks, etc for the thanksgiving week, nasty weather had them moving,..61 today, nothing is moving unless late at night or you step on them.


Glad someone was seeing deer. There was 4 of us hunting the entire weekend in that crap, we seen NOTHING.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Had several bucks chasing a doe fawn on camera on the 4th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikeinks

Tonight was pretty eventful. Tripped on old string of wire while walking down a creek bank and ate it bad. Sat on a wheat field by the river and had 8 does early, then a fawn started chasing the a doe around???? 20 min later 4 dinks came out and were fighting like crazy and chasing her also with non stop grunting Then I saw a bigger rack and got excited only for it to be a young 5x5. Evidently I have a hot doe in the area so probably head back out again tomorrow. Good luck to those still putting in the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milhunter

saw a small buck at last light grunted him in...i still hitting it will be in this morning


----------



## Seadonist

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

ikeinks said:


> Tonight was pretty eventful. Tripped on old string of wire while walking down a creek bank and ate it bad. Sat on a wheat field by the river and had 8 does early, then a fawn started chasing the a doe around???? 20 min later 4 dinks came out and were fighting like crazy and chasing her also with non stop grunting Then I saw a bigger rack and got excited only for it to be a young 5x5. Evidently I have a hot doe in the area so probably head back out again tomorrow. Good luck to those still putting in the time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hate tripwires. We have lots around here.


----------



## milhunter

so new spot had a guy walk in around 0830 then he started rabbit squeel and shots some yots...im all for killing them but dang it man mess up my spot...so i backed out and got my climber and put it where i know they travel but its really close to where they bed..mad horrible noise setting my climber up...its only 100yds from where i park but all the time there are deer by my truck...last ditch effort not moving again


----------



## bsstalker

Wow


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Drove to and from OKC yesterday and to and from Overland Park today for work.... saw 1 deer. This weather is not conducive to movement....


----------



## kansasboi

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 3380049
> 
> Wow


Get him!!


----------



## RogueMedic87

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 3380049
> 
> Wow


Awesome buck. I was about to ask what county because I've been chasing his twin for 2 years but I see you're in SE KS. LOVE monster 8's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

nice.


----------



## bwebster

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 3380049
> 
> Wow


WOW is right! Stud 8


----------



## hunterhewi

Awesome 8! Looks like his right side is a tad weak from the pic. If its as tsll as the left side then WOW!


----------



## milhunter

any one going out this morning


----------



## bsstalker

hunterhewi said:


> Awesome 8! Looks like his right side is a tad weak from the pic. If its as tsll as the left side then WOW!


I think it is a little weaker but the brow tine is gnarly


----------



## bsstalker

Good luck to whoever gets to go. Wish I could. But I aiNT giving up on this season&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## catscratch

hunterhewi said:


> Awesome 8! Looks like his right side is a tad weak from the pic. If its as tsll as the left side then WOW!


It isn't weak enough to matter! Lol

I won't get out again until tomorrow morning. Still lots of deer out and about but the one's I'm seeing are awfully jumpy. It's kind of like they've been chased around all week


----------



## hunterhewi

No its not lol


----------



## sooner77

Had a deer just like him named MF around Fontana last year that disappeared. Love the shape of the rack.


----------



## JWilson90

Been off the last 3 days and haven't done nothing hunting related. Wanted to go check cams but just haven't. I'll b out Monday evening then again Tuesday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman35

wow this thread has went dead. Just like the rut has. good luck to those still after it. ready to get off work and get back in a tree.


----------



## ikeinks

I caught the flu on Wednesday. Feeling better today but going to take it easy again tonight so I can sit during the weather change this weekend


----------



## bsstalker

^^^get well! I think I'm over my cold but have an ear and sinus infection now. Can't win for losing! Yeah, I'm ready for the weather change too!


----------



## sooner77

I will be sitting all weekend in the rain and will post some pics..... Don't know if they will have deer in them.


----------



## hunterhewi

I wont be able to get out til at least mid next week. Im itching to get back out there


----------



## Hawkfarm

Saw two small bucks traveling together cross the pasture behind the farm house right after first light this morning, followed 10 minutes later by a limping medium sized 120-130 class 8 and followed 5 minutes later by a limping large size 10+. They were all well down the pasture away from the house and heading the same direction, as far away from the roads and the gun hunting neighbors as they could. Not any activity otherwise until a couple of does and fawns appeared after 5:10 this evening. Only saw one deer driving through the farm this afternoon. A pretty slow day. It's too warm, AND they know that gun season is going on. Good luck if you're out this weekend.


----------



## bsstalker

Would somebody harvest a big buck already:icon_1_lol:


----------



## AintNoGriz

I haven't heard of diddly squat being shot during firearms.....I only have next weekend to get something done.


----------



## milhunter

ill be out tonight..and in morning have not been out in couple days let it rest


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

AintNoGriz said:


> I haven't heard of diddly squat being shot during firearms.....I only have next weekend to get something done.


Same here. I don't know a ton of hunters around here, but no one I'm aware of has killed anything. They didn't even see anything big. And some of them rifle hunted hard the last week. And they're pretty accomplished hunters with some good properties they have access to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milhunter

when you think the second rut will happen


----------



## zap

now


----------



## Spencer

zap said:


> now


Yup. Last night had 2 new bucks I've never seen before come through. First one chasing a doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob1525

During the 2nd rut should I try rattle and grunting?


----------



## bsstalker

60 degrees overnight dunno if I should hunt bucks or morels


----------



## milhunter

dang lets get them then


----------



## zap

^ that's a good plan...:darkbeer:


----------



## milhunter

Any one in stand?


----------



## catscratch

Older boy just got one @ 3:42pm


----------



## ksgobbler

catscratch said:


> Older boy just got one @ 3:42pm


Pics


----------



## catscratch

ksgobbler said:


> Pics


Here ya go, a very happy kid:



Here he is on the hoof the day before with his buddy the goofy sided 7. The boy kind of want the larger buck and I thought we could get him as he has been real easy to pattern (we have a shed from him also) but being the second to last day of rifle season and rain forecasted for tomorrow he wasn't taking a chance and waiting till dark for the bigger buck to show, he shot the first "8 pointer" that showed up.


----------



## kybeau

Congrats!!!


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Bucks were moving with the front rolling in


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Buck i call Barbwire


----------



## bsstalker

^dadgum! Nice one! What's the story behind his name?


----------



## KSandTXbowman

Shot November 13th 4pm in Ottawa County 70 degrees w/ 25mph. Cruising.


----------



## zap

Steady rain all day. Good day to scout new spots.

:cocktail:


----------



## sternbow

zap said:


> Steady rain all day. Good day to scout new spots.
> 
> :cocktail:


Did that last year during rifle season on public land. Never saw another Hunter but countless stands and ground blinds.


----------



## milhunter

i really wanted to go hunting this morning but wasnt about to get in rain


----------



## Pittstate23

Taking advantage of the rain and checking cams mid day today.


----------



## zap

I bet we get 4"+ of rain today. 

Glad that I have multiple pair of milspec raingear.


----------



## whitetail hnter

I think we're close to that now


----------



## zap

Normally a dry runoff ditch.


----------



## ikeinks

catscratch said:


> Here ya go, a very happy kid:
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is on the hoof the day before with his buddy the goofy sided 7. The boy kind of want the larger buck and I thought we could get him as he has been real easy to pattern (we have a shed from him also) but being the second to last day of rifle season and rain forecasted for tomorrow he wasn't taking a chance and waiting till dark for the bigger buck to show, he shot the first "8 pointer" that showed up.


What model of wild game camera is this?


----------



## ikeinks

I ain't hunting in this crap. Lol it's bad enough driving in it. Good luck if any you crazy guys are


----------



## milhunter

i should of went out this weekend but watched my rams win]


----------



## zap

less then an hour left for the gun hunters.

round two starts tomorrow.


----------



## catscratch

ikeinks said:


> What model of wild game camera is this?


No clue. I looked on it and didn't find anything other than "Wildgame Inovations". Wife gave it to me several yrs ago. It's been tough, made it through a pasture burn. It's case is all melted and warped but keeps on taking pics.


----------



## ikeinks

catscratch said:


> No clue. I looked on it and didn't find anything other than "Wildgame Inovations". Wife gave it to me several yrs ago. It's been tough, made it through a pasture burn. It's case is all melted and warped but keeps on taking pics.


Gotcha, a buddy of mine had tried some of them and didn't like the pic quality but that one looks good


----------



## catscratch

It doesn't do well in the dark. Lots of blurry pics if there is any movement at all. Plus most night deer are looking at the camera when it takes a pic. I'm sure it's spooking some. Good day pics though.


----------



## RogueMedic87

zap said:


> less then an hour left for the gun hunters.
> 
> round two starts tomorrow.


Yessir! Hope everyone is up to date and on their marsh tactics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Well over 4" here in mcpherson


----------



## zap

RogueMedic87 said:


> Yessir! Hope everyone is up to date and on their marsh tactics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, waders ready.


----------



## kansasboi

zap said:


> less then an hour left for the gun hunters.
> 
> round two starts tomorrow.


Game on! Crazy thunder/Lightning snow storm here out west. Guess we will see what it looks like in the a.m. Too wet to work for a few days might as well try to make it out for some blind time.


----------



## bsstalker

I was dumb enough to brave it today. One lonely doe. No kidding, I heard a tree frog a couple times and a spring peeper a dozen or so times.


----------



## JWilson90

I'll b off at 130 and hoping to b in the tree by 230. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadetree

Might as well close the thread since every bowhunter in Kansas tagged out


----------



## kansasboi

shadetree said:


> Might as well close the thread since every bowhunter in Kansas tagged out


Not me! Checked my cams today, nothing on most of them, best spot had 2 big shooters on the 2nd in daylight, rifle hunters driving by on the 6th and the 7th, not much after that. Ugh...


----------



## RogueMedic87

shadetree said:


> Might as well close the thread since every bowhunter in Kansas tagged out


Too soon man... *Facepalm* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Hunted all day. Did a lot of walking. Found two nice things.


----------



## bsstalker




----------



## Stick Chucker

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 3408186


Probably a fork horn..lol. You better whack what's making that rub. Good luck.


----------



## bsstalker

I've been huntin harder, smarter and LOTS of days this season. Never hunted so much in December. Hard to keep focused now. 

Any tips/wisdom/advice? I just keep telling myself they are not invisible or invincible. I still think they board their spaceships on Dec 1st every year lol!


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> I've been huntin harder, smarter and LOTS of days this season. Never hunted so much in December. Hard to keep focused now.
> 
> Any tips/wisdom/advice? I just keep telling myself they are not invisible or invincible. I still think they board their spaceships on Dec 1st every year lol!


Only thing I got is stay optimistic. It's been a grind this year. I'm still hunting but man it's just not the same going now compared to going mid November. Way less movement. Chances are slimmer. Tons of reasons to get down so I say staying positive and optimistic are 2 of the best things a man can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooner77

I was eaten by mosquitos this weekend. Almost 70 degree's and 4 inches of rain. Had 4 inches of water in my blind and only saw a few deer....................... Still way better than staying home.


----------



## avluey

Been slammed with work and family stuff lately but was able to get my 8 y/o son out twice with the rifle. Only heard 4 total shots and unfortunately the boy missed on his only chance at a fork horn. Sunday was the first chance I was going to have since the previous Sunday when he missed but wasn't going to drag him (or me) out into the rainstorm. Hopefully he'll get a chance at a doe in the extended season. Hoping to get out to my prime property this coming Sunday, then back to work and hoping to get out afternoons on some local properties that have not yielded a single mature buck on camera so not overly optimistic. If I can't get back on a mature buck on Sunday it'll be down to Sun-Mon after Christmas as my last opportunity. Have been significantly more picky the last two seasons and starting to worry it'll be two straight seasons without putting a buck down. Good luck to everyone else still out there chasing them.


----------



## AintNoGriz

bsstalker said:


> I've been huntin harder, smarter and LOTS of days this season. Never hunted so much in December. Hard to keep focused now.
> 
> *Any tips/wisdom/advice?* I just keep telling myself they are not invisible or invincible. I still think they board their spaceships on Dec 1st every year lol!



Just accept the fact that tag soup is almost being served for dinner, and tell yourself it will taste good.......................I've already got my spoon and bowl ready.....


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

AintNoGriz said:


> Just accept the fact that tag soup is almost being served for dinner, and tell yourself it will taste good.......................I've already got my spoon and bowl ready.....


I have a giant spoon at the ready, waiting to dig in. I hope it tastes like BBQ beef ribs!


----------



## fishfurlife

One more go at it for me this weekend. Then I am hanging it up in KS for the season.


----------



## zap

Lotsa time left, be smart and be aggressive when the conditions are right.

:cocktail:


----------



## catscratch

I love the late season. Some of my best hunting has been after Christmas!


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> I love the late season. Some of my best hunting has been after Christmas!


I agree, just needs to get cold!!


----------



## catscratch

KSQ2 said:


> I agree, just needs to get cold!!


This yr may turn out pretty good. With the warm temps we've been having just about any cold snap should get them keying of food. Plus, I don't think it has to be all that cold to get them moving. I think winter dormancy of native plant, harvesting of crops, and running out of acorns provide a situation where they need high quality food no matter what the temp is. This time of yr has always been fun hunting for me.


----------



## kansasboi

catscratch said:


> This yr may turn out pretty good. With the warm temps we've been having just about any cold snap should get them keying of food. Plus, I don't think it has to be all that cold to get them moving. I think winter dormancy of native plant, harvesting of crops, and running out of acorns provide a situation where they need high quality food no matter what the temp is. This time of yr has always been fun hunting for me.


Just checked another spot and they are hammering a couple of torn open round bales right behind my blind. If I can get any sort of cold snap, the snow sticks a little longer, and some time off work I think it's time to strike!


----------



## zap

:cocktail:


----------



## zap

Shoveling down some oatmeal and then hitting the road. Its a tad brisk this morning, good luck to whoever gets out!


----------



## catscratch

Got home last night and my wife told me to watch a video she made of some bucks chasing each other around... Check out where the doe led them!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6eutJSaFME

Here is a more complete video of some highlights. She watched them for about 30min yesterday.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XFULmgZ-Vg

Did I mention that I love this time of yr


----------



## Kick them up

That was very cool! I assume here in KS?


----------



## catscratch

Kick them up said:


> That was very cool! I assume here in KS?


Yep, South Central KS. I had never seen anything like it! She took them right out to the middle of the lake. Wife filmed it from the living room window!


----------



## Kick them up

Amazing footage of some great bucks and one hot doe for sure!!

Thanks for posting:darkbeer:



catscratch said:


> Yep, South Central KS. I had never seen anything like it! She took them right out to the middle of the lake. Wife filmed it from the living room window!


----------



## zap




----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

That's a crazy video. Brings a whole new meaning to "Go take a cold shower"





catscratch said:


> Got home last night and my wife told me to watch a video she made of some bucks chasing each other around... Check out where the doe led them!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6eutJSaFME
> 
> Here is a more complete video of some highlights. She watched them for about 30min yesterday.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XFULmgZ-Vg
> 
> Did I mention that I love this time of yr


----------



## sooner77

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I have a giant spoon at the ready, waiting to dig in. I hope it tastes like BBQ beef ribs!


I have a big mule headed doe that has given me fits. She comes in and blows at me every hunt. I think she feels invincible now, just looks up in my stand and stomps. I'm going to have her with my tag soup I'm just waiting for it to get cold enough for her to hang.


----------



## bsstalker

Hunted all day. Stomped around midday, a few does and basket 8. Sat up in an old locust tonight, had a decent young 8 come in at laSt shooting light. He ate some of the pods; the wind had stopped by then and it was loud. Course, he was almost underneath me. Was pretty cool.


----------



## zap

nice.


----------



## rob1525

Went out last night and had zero activity again. Last time I seen any activity was the first day of the ice storm around Thanksgiving. Its time to mix up my tactics!

As I was driving home I seen the biggest deer I have ever seen on Ft Riley standing in a cut corn field. He was so damn big I turned the truck around to get a second look at him. lol

That being said....

Any advice for setting up a hasty ground blind in that area? I checked it out and there is no place to hang a stand. Thats why I am leaning towards posting up in between that field and the area they are coming from. Rifle season opens back up on Ft Riley and this area will be a shotgun/archery area starting Saturday. I wanted to get in there tomorrow evening.


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw a small buck making a scrape while driving through the closed hunting side of a refuge today. Not much activity on my cameras.


----------



## AintNoGriz

AintNoGriz said:


> Ok here is a screen shot of the buck I was talking about above.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081914


I posted this pic earlier in the thread and I finally got to hold the rack last night.......a true Kansas Giant. Grossed 196" with 19 scoreable points. Heavy rack, knarly, and a very dark chocolate! Awesome buck!

Had a guy come in today and showed me a monster he shot during firearms near me. I think he said about 213" gross. It also is a true giant!!!


----------



## zap




----------



## rtruett1

zap said:


>


That's a great set up Zap.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

^thanks.

Here is a better picture with the full load.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> That's a crazy video. Brings a whole new meaning to "Go take a cold shower"


Thanks for posting. That is fun to watch. Looks like a couple decent bucks too.


----------



## bsstalker

Nice camo job on the jogger setup Zap. Hell, there's room for a small cooler under there.


----------



## zap

bsstalker said:


> Nice camo job on the jogger setup Zap. Hell, there's room for a small cooler under there.


Cold beer.....:darkbeer:

This morning:


----------



## fishfurlife

Rolling towards KS for one more weekend before I hang it up for the season.


----------



## Mike V.

Went out this morning and afternoon to try to fill the last doe tag. Must be a fawn or two in heat because bucks were cruising for does, including a 140-145 inch buck that stopped downwind of me at 15 yards and smelled the air for about 30 seconds before slowly turning back the way he came. Only had one doe come near, but at 33 yards I gave her a pass.


----------



## zap

One small buck......ukey:


----------



## ikeinks

I may give it a whirl around Christmas depending on the weather and cameras


----------



## AintNoGriz

Going for what will probably be my final sits tomorrow. Have basically zero optimism. I hope maybe a coyote might come by


----------



## bsstalker

^me too. Good luck guys! Anything can happen, did you guys watch the video of the deer swimming out in the watershed?


----------



## zap

Gogetemgrizznbsstalker.


----------



## hunterhewi

Ill be headed out tomorrow for the first time in 2 weeks!


----------



## rob1525

No whitetail this evening but had a cow elk come cruising thru. I was sitting on the ground so it was pretty cool seeing her at 10yds and not know I was there. Trying a different spot tomorrow since rifle is opening back up on Ft Riley.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

I'm planning one more trip after Christmas to go shoot a couple does but if this weather don't change I may just be going to pull my cameras for the year...


----------



## kansasboi

Word on the street is a 20" snow is coming right after Christmas but I'm no Merril Teller..


----------



## RogueMedic87

Still got my buck tag looking for an antler. Momma got a new job that's leaving me home with the daughters most of my days off. Hopefully get a few days after xmas for a last 2015 hoorah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

Drove in to Kentucky to see family for a few days then back to Kansas for Christmas. Hoping to get some cold weather the last few days of the season.


----------



## hunterhewi

kansasboi said:


> Word on the street is a 20" snow is coming right after Christmas but I'm no Merril Teller..


Hope so, maybe they will be in a feeding frenzy then!


----------



## catscratch

bsstalker said:


> ^me too. Good luck guys! Anything can happen, did you guys watch the video of the deer swimming out in the watershed?


Just curius, did you watch the video I posted on here or did you see it somewhere else? I'm in the middle of editing that into a better clip. I can post once I'm done if anyonewants to see it a little nicer quality (the first was a phone recording ofor the viewfinder of our camera).


----------



## bsstalker

Yeah I clicked on the link in your post. That's Flipping awesome! I'll bet Those bucks were wore out for awhile!


----------



## catscratch

My wife watched them for over 30mins (running like that) and they didn't seem to be slowing down, she said they just eventually went out of site. We are still seeing a group of 5 or 6 bucks by the house, we assume it's the same ones. In the original video you can see one buck with his mouse wide open and breathing hard, before they get into the lake.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sat this morning. Saw 5 does and a 6 pointer. Only shot was at the small buck. Wanted one of the does. The small buck was 30 yards downwind and was trying so hard to catch my scent. I smoke my clothes and body and he kept pacing and circling and tilting his head back trying to smell the air.


----------



## JWilson90

Quick question for you guys.. There's some public around where I hunt that's posted with signs that say archery only for deer and turkey. Now I'm aware that clearly it's an archery zone only for those two critters. My question is.. Is that place off limit for predator hunting as well? It's crawling with coyotes and they need taken care of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matte

It will be archery only for all species is what I have been told by warden. I asked the same thing.


----------



## zap

I would do what the sign says or does not say....:wink:

Or:
coyote hunt with a crossbow, they are the same as a rifle anyway....:darkbeer:


----------



## JWilson90

Matte said:


> It will be archery only for all species is what I have been told by warden. I asked the same thing.


Thanks for the heads up. I just won't even go. Not worth the hassel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

zap said:


> I would do what the sign says or does not say....:wink:
> 
> Or:
> coyote hunt with a crossbow, they are the same as a rifle anyway....:darkbeer:


Nice lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Well saw the big 8 this morning. 200 some yards south. Would been a good sit this eve but the misses says date night in Joplin :angry::angry:


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well I think I just had the last sit of the year and saw zippo. Just don't see any other opportunities to get out this year. Sure has been a bad year.


----------



## Duckman64

catscratch said:


> Just curius, did you watch the video I posted on here or did you see it somewhere else? I'm in the middle of editing that into a better clip. I can post once I'm done if anyonewants to see it a little nicer quality (the first was a phone recording ofor the viewfinder of our camera).


Awesome video!! There is nothing like the rut in the Midwest!


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> Well saw the big 8 this morning. 200 some yards south. Would been a good sit this eve but the misses says date night in Joplin :angry::angry:


I'll b in Joplin tonite at an ugly Christmas sweater party lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

^^haha. Just ate HuHot. Yummy! Wonder if I brought some venison in if they'd cook it lol!


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> ^^haha. Just ate HuHot. Yummy! Wonder if I brought some venison in if they'd cook it lol!


Prolly never even seen deer meat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntinginks

Sat this evening on a lease that my buddy has, saw two small bucks.


----------



## cjac5525

Sat yesterday evening over standing beans. Deer started moving around 5. Saw about 10-12 deer but no shooters. Saw one doe being chased and couple of small bucks sparring. Quite an eventful evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

I've updated the chase into the lake video. Used the original film so that it's a little more in focus and cleaned it up some.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCgkIKUzRPo


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

wow that video is awesome


----------



## zap

Eleven days remain......I slept in this am, not a good plan at all.....:cocktail:


----------



## sooner77

More rain coming in for the last weekend of the year..... yay! Never had a year like this where I have seen as many unicorns and sasquatch as mature bucks.


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> I've updated the chase into the lake video. Used the original film so that it's a little more in focus and cleaned it up some.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCgkIKUzRPo


Finally watched it, incredible!


----------



## zmax hunter

Headed to a stand now,..honestly looking forward to cold temps and snow,.sat/sun could be all day sits
good luck to all


----------



## hunterhewi

Been hunting the last 2.5 days everything around here is moving after dark and before daylight. Literally no daylight pics


----------



## rhs341

sooner77 said:


> More rain coming in for the last weekend of the year..... yay! Never had a year like this where I have seen as many unicorns and sasquatch as mature bucks.


Hey you were suppose to capture a unicorn if you saw it!!!!
You never watched the crazy hot matrix????

http://youtu.be/hKWmFWRVLlU


----------



## Hawkfarm

Had these two in the farm yard right before daylight. They stayed until I had enough light to take some high ISO pictures and they wrestled their way over 70 yards, all the way through the farm yard. Nothing serious, just some shoving. I got a video, but it's nothing compared to the video catscratch got. His video is amazing. The deer on us are active on the wheat fields right now.


----------



## ikeinks

I'm pulling cards tomorrow and that'll determine whether I'm hunting deer or ducks over the holidays. My guess is that it will be ducks. Merry Christmas to everyone, and safe travels!


----------



## jmav58

Out setting traps and found a matching set 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJayhawk

Finally harvested a nice button buck last night. Made a bad shot on the deer (High and back), quartering away at 20 yards, but the NAP Spitfire took care of business. The little guy was down within 20 yards with an awesome blood trail.


----------



## Rg176bnc

jmav58 said:


> Out setting traps and found a matching set
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, earliest I ever found one was Jan 1. Coyote trapping?


----------



## jmav58

Yep. Figured I'd try my hand at it this year. I've seen a quite a few this year.


----------



## missourihunter1

I'm in nw Missouri, but also found a set this weekend. Seems like they're dropping a little earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

Great find! But also the exact reason I've never been a big fan of the January doe season.



jmav58 said:


> Out setting traps and found a matching set
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

catscratch said:


> Great find! But also the exact reason I've never been a big fan of the January doe season.


Roger that!


----------



## Mike V.

Got in an oak tree about 2:30 this afternoon and had this girl fly over about an hour later. I'm thinking there's gonna be a lump of coal in the stocking tomorrow morning, but at least I'm tagged out.


----------



## rob1525

Several pics of this guy at my stand the past few days right before dawn. Hoping he is still in the area this weekend. I would love to finish the season with a tag on him!


----------



## JWilson90

rob1525 said:


> Several pics of this guy at my stand the past few days right before dawn. Hoping he is still in the area this weekend. I would love to finish the season with a tag on him!


Good luck rob. 

I'm off til New Year's Day. Hoping for a miracle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

I've got at least one deer on camera missing half his rack. 2 does been at the food plot/feeder south of the house morning and evening. Kids really enjoy watching them.


----------



## DT87

What's everyone's thoughts on the winter storm coming this weekend? How do you plan to hunt it-go before, after, during? Getting ready this morning and will go this afternoon too. Then play it by ear with family here. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## bsstalker

AintNoGriz said:


> Just accept the fact that tag soup is almost being served for dinner, and tell yourself it will taste good.......................I've already got my spoon and bowl ready.....


Tag soup it is! (You jinxed me Griz! lol) I gave it up at 11 yeterday. Going to Texas tomorrow. 

I plan on shed hunting my butt off. When do you guys usually start looking for sheds? I only found one last year and the one several weeks ago thats probably last years , a 6 point side w good mass.

Good luck to those sticking it out and Merry Christmas!


----------



## bsstalker

jmav58 said:


> Out setting traps and found a matching set
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How far apart did you find them?


----------



## RogueMedic87

Merry Christmas everyone! I'll be spending it at work. Small price to pay to miss xmas with the in-laws. LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Merry Christmas to all the Kansas Bowhunters, especially the residents.....:lol:

JK.


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

zap said:


> Merry Christmas to all the Kansas Bowhunters, especially the residents.....:lol:
> 
> JK.


Nice one!


----------



## t-tomshooter

i will finally make the trek across the state line here in MO to hunt near paola ks next fall, plan on shed hunting in march then maybe turkey hunt spring, and should arrive in octoberish, how is the hunting around that area? thanks and awesome thread


----------



## kansasboi

Merry Christmas! Had a great hunt last night, had 25 deer several bucks on wheat but couldn't seal the deal. My dad had an unbelievable hunt, seen over 40 deer several shooter bucks chasing a doe on wheat but couldn't get her to drag them past him. Were headin out in a bit hope they're still there.


----------



## kda082

Anyone hunt the fog in NE KS this AM? A different kind of white Christmas. Beautiful morning.


----------



## jmav58

bsstalker said:


> How far apart did you find them?


They were laying on top of each almost like in the picture. I picked them up and then set them back down to take a picture.


----------



## bsstalker

jmav58 said:


> They were laying on top of each almost like in the picture. I picked them up and then set them back down to take a picture.


Probably by a bed?


----------



## zap

Trying to get motivated to go set a stand and hunt. Burn out is creeping in.

Yup.


----------



## hunterhewi

Merry Christmas my kansas brothers! May each of us tag out in the next few days!!


----------



## bsstalker

^your not alone. I got burned out myself. I feel like I've learned a lot about bucks core areas this year though.


----------



## bsstalker

zap said:


> Trying to get motivated to go set a stand and hunt. Burn out is creeping in.
> 
> Yup.


How often do you move your stand?


----------



## zap

Each time I go home.


----------



## jmav58

bsstalker said:


> Probably by a bed?


Yep. I've got some half racks on camera also.


----------



## zap

Hunted in a holler down by the crik, did not see chit.


----------



## ryan21

Got my nov 4 buck back from taxi this week


----------



## bsstalker

^nice work on both your behalfs!


----------



## kspseshooter

Great buck ryan


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

ryan21 said:


> View attachment 3461257
> 
> 
> Got my nov 4 buck back from taxi this week


Great buck and nice Christmas present.


----------



## avluey

About to head out for this afternoon and all day tomorrow - wet, windy and cold has me less excited than usual.


----------



## zap

gogetum, fellas


----------



## kscumminsdriver

ryan21 said:


> View attachment 3461257
> 
> 
> Got my nov 4 buck back from taxi this week


WOW....what taxi has that kind of turn around time?


----------



## catscratch

ryan21 said:


> View attachment 3461257
> 
> 
> Got my nov 4 buck back from taxi this week


Great deer and extremely fast turn around on taxi! I've got to ask; was that this yrs Nov 4 deer, or last yrs Nov. 4th deer? 

I saw 4 bucks chasing a doe on a neighbors place yesterday morning... They only had one thing on mind and still rutting. 

Today is nasty! Good luck to anyone going out.


----------



## ksgobbler

We watched the 2 does at the feeder when we woke up. They are there daily. Turkeys never showed up. I am headed out to duck hunt in this mess. A lot of folks think I am crazy.


----------



## KSQ2

Heard some crazy stuff from a buddy with ties to the department, I'll try and get permission to post it.
Good luck to everyone still at it, should end with a bang with this weather! I'll be out tomorrow.


----------



## Genesis




----------



## kybeau

Genesis said:


> View attachment 3467377


Awesome buck. Incredible mass


----------



## BFuchs

Hunted yesterday afternoon. I didn't realize it was going to rain as much as it did until after I got there. About 10 minutes after getting into the stand, it started dumping a mix of big rain drops and frozen rain. The wind kicked up hard and was blowing that cold wet stuff horizontal in my face. I'm not embarrassed to say that I didn't make it very long. Sat for 2 hours and only saw some turkeys, got out of the tree at 4:30 soaking wet and cold. Driving down the sloppy wet mud roads to get back home, I had 3 different does try to sacrifice themselves on my front bumper. They must have started moving after 5:00, but I did not have the will power to stay in the stand past 4:30!


----------



## zap

^
It was pretty nasty here starting at 4pm or so. I went to the firearms range and got home just before that. Glad I decided to not hunt.

4.5 more days for bucks.


----------



## longbeard2212

My KS buck this year,


----------



## catscratch

^^^ Great buck!

Started seeing deer around 2:30pm today. Lots of does and everything on food. I'm hopeful a bigun walks out before dark


----------



## zap

Soon there will be four days left for your buck.

Use every minute wisely.


----------



## hunterhewi

Headed back out in the morning to hunt the last few days of the 2015 season. Damn its been a tough one. Got a nice new buck showing up on food the last week hopefully he messed up and walks out in daylight


----------



## zap

Good luck, Hewi.


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw a nice one along the highway at 1430 eating wheat. Lots of cars slowing down and taking pictures.


----------



## ryan21

In response to above question. It was nov 4th this year


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

longbeard2212 said:


> My KS buck this year,
> View attachment 3468681


Great buck longbeard! You get him near the Mined Land public.


----------



## ikeinks

I'm in waterfowl mode. 3 limits the past 3 days. No bucks on cam worth freezing my ass off for! I'll be in a corn field the next 2 days


----------



## JWilson90

Well these rains and floods the past month have really derailed my season. I'm hanging up the bow and bringing the AR out and doing coyote patrol from here on out. Gonna try and shoot a doe during the doe only season after first of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

I am in it until the bitter end.

January will be doe patrol with the bow for meat until 1/31.

First two weeks of February will be for trapping/geese and then coyotes with the 5.56.


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Good luck, Hewi.


Thanks Marty! Same to you brother


----------



## whitetail hnter

good luck to those that are still at it. take care in the weather that's coming in.


----------



## zap

Freezing rain here now.


----------



## mdnabors

Genesis said:


> View attachment 3467377


Wow what a brute Genesis. What part of KS he come from? I'm from MS originally too :wink:


----------



## Transition Wild

longbeard2212 said:


> My KS buck this year,
> View attachment 3468681


I love those symmetrical 10's! What did he score? 145-150? Great buck - Congrats!


----------



## KSQ2

Gonna be a chilly one in the stand this afternoon!


----------



## Kick them up

Deer should be moving after this moves storm rolls thru. Gonna get a few more hunts for doe's before I hit the road for work. I am off from Wednesday to Sunday and the wife is working so I am farm bound. Traveling 23 of 30 days in January working the commercial gun shows and that ends my season . May get a to do a yote hunt in February. 

Good luck to all you still holding buck tags!! 

Be safe out there:thumbs_up


----------



## catscratch

Kick them up said:


> Deer should be moving after this moves storm rolls thru. Gonna get a few more hunts for doe's before I hit the road for work. I am off from Wednesday to Sunday and the wife is working so I am farm bound. Traveling 23 of 30 days in January working the commercial gun shows and that ends my season . May get a to do a yote hunt in February.
> 
> Good luck to all you still holding buck tags!!
> 
> Be safe out there:thumbs_up



I'm going out a couple more times hoping for the bigun Last night's set turned out pretty nice but the group of does that came through were as jumpy as I've ever seen. I don't think they liked the wind, but the wheat field trumped comfort.

Mind me asking what you do for a living with all the travel and gun shows?


----------



## hunterhewi

Good luck boys, this wind is brutal hanging here in the wide open


----------



## zmax hunter

26, 14 wind chill, nnw wind, no measurable precipitation here in nck.

Had a bunch of tails run off, south of me when getting in. They went west along the river.

Shortly after getting in, 2 yearlings came thru, then i heard a grunt to the ne,..cant see what did it,..


----------



## catscratch

Good afternoon. Stuck one about 20min ago. Time too get to work.


----------



## zap

nice


----------



## hunterhewi

Seen about 30 deer tonight. Had a spike walk under me on his way to the rye, and back under me on his way out. Had 2 does come to 20 yards and spot me in the tree, i hadnt even moved yet. They casually turned around and mosied off. Seen about 25 out running around and feeding on the neighbors land 1/2 mile away to the east and another 5-6 on the alfalfa 600 yards west


----------



## zap

nice.


----------



## zmax hunter

Shortly after sunset, Had 5 does/yearlings coming thru, they all got nervous looking behind them,..along came mr mangy cur,..deer ran off, he sat down on his haunches watching them, 34.5y, broadside, the toxic broadhead, well lets just say its still in him, got my arrow back tho


----------



## ksgobbler

They had the feed bag on tonight. Even had one at the feeder while the kids played in the yard. Every bean field was loaded.


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats catscratch, doe? Buck?


----------



## zap

zmax hunter said:


> Shortly after sunset, Had 5 does/yearlings coming thru, they all got nervous looking behind them,..along came mr mangy cur,..deer ran off, he sat down on his haunches watching them, 34.5y, broadside, the toxic broadhead, well lets just say its still in him, got my arrow back tho


In Da Face......:cocktail:


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> shortly after sunset, had 5 does/yearlings coming thru, they all got nervous looking behind them,..along came mr mangy cur,..deer ran off, he sat down on his haunches watching them, 34.5y, broadside, the toxic broadhead, well lets just say its still in him, got my arrow back tho


boom!


----------



## GAbuck84

Anyone around Hutchinson area? New to the area and would love to to meet more hunters in the area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

zmax hunter said:


> Shortly after sunset, Had 5 does/yearlings coming thru, they all got nervous looking behind them,..along came mr mangy cur,..deer ran off, he sat down on his haunches watching them, 34.5y, broadside, the toxic broadhead, well lets just say its still in him, got my arrow back tho


Very nice! That's a trophy even if it's an ugly one


----------



## hunterhewi

GAbuck84 said:


> Anyone around Hutchinson area? New to the area and would love to to meet more hunters in the area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live 20 miles from hutch in McPherson


----------



## GAbuck84

hunterhewi said:


> I live 20 miles from hutch in McPherson


My mother in law is in McPherson. I'm trying to meet fellow hunters around the area. Kinda sucks being new and not knowing anyone lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

GAbuck84 said:


> My mother in law is in McPherson. I'm trying to meet fellow hunters around the area. Kinda sucks being new and not knowing anyone lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea i can understand that lol. I do most of my hunting back home in Stafford county


----------



## GAbuck84

I hear Stafford is amazing hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Its not too bad lol. I grew up in Stafford County. There are some nice bucks around if you can find them. I have a couple on my wall


----------



## catscratch

zmax hunter said:


> Congrats catscratch, doe? Buck?


He had good mass and some kickers... and I was cold. Lol, he was the 4th buck to come in this afternoon and at least 6 does were using the plot also. Fun hunt that ends the season for me. Good luck to the rest of ya still after one!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Should be a good last couple of days before antlerless kicks off...


----------



## hunterhewi

3 days left boys. Anyone out this morning? Absolutely beautiful sunrise coming up on this nice, calm, crisp morning!


----------



## hunterhewi

catscratch said:


> He had good mass and some kickers... and I was cold. Lol, he was the 4th buck to come in this afternoon and at least 6 does were using the plot also. Fun hunt that ends the season for me. Good luck to the rest of ya still after one!


Fine buck, congrats!!


----------



## catscratch

hunterhewi said:


> 3 days left boys. Anyone out this morning? Absolutely beautiful sunrise coming up on this nice, calm, crisp morning!


Maybe the most bueatiful sunrise I've ever seen! Should be duck hunting but I chose to stay in and work on the house this morning.


----------



## hunterhewi

I used to love duck, goose, crane hunting on mornings like these! Havent done it for 5-6 years. Told myself next year im getting back into it. With the farm only 8-10 miles from quivira its hard to watch the 100s of thousands of waterfowl and not be chasing them


----------



## hunterhewi

So far seen 5-6 does moving in the pasture east of me. Not long after had a buck i have tons of pictures of but have never seen on the hoof. I call him shorty because his right side is extremely weak compare to the left. He fed in the rye for about 15 minutes at 30-35 yards. He got the pass since he looks like a 3 year old. He has great potential!


----------



## hunterhewi

Dont know why my phone keeps flipping pics


----------



## Kick them up

I am a factory RSM for CZ-USA & Dan Wesson Firearms here in KCK. I cover Maine to Texas for the company and travel extensively from January to April doing commercial shows and weapons demo's. Prefer to bow hunt as it is more of a challenge and relaxing for me, but still like to shoot



catscratch said:


> I'm going out a couple more times hoping for the bigun Last night's set turned out pretty nice but the group of does that came through were as jumpy as I've ever seen. I don't think they liked the wind, but the wheat field trumped comfort.
> 
> Mind me asking what you do for a living with all the travel and gun shows?


----------



## rob1525

First season ever hunting and Im at burnout. Ive been hitting it hard and did take my first deer ever with a bow which was a great feeling and a huge accomplishment in my book. Im going to sit the next couple of days and try to fill my last tag. 

I have learned a lot this year and I think it will make me better next year. Im still amazed on how smart these mature bucks are.....lol. I had a nice 8pt in my sights for the first time all season 2 evenings ago and I just needed him to take a few more steps to the left...well he stopped mid stride looked around and went the opposite direction. 

Ft Riley antlerless is the 1st-3rd of Jan. Is Kansas the same or does it run a little longer?


----------



## zap

January doe season are different depending on where you are, consult the 2015 hunting and fur harvesting guide.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Whelp, I'm officially calling my buck tag a loss. May try to stick my 5th doe in January. 2015... The year of many mature buck sightings, many mature doe kills and no taxidermy bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

Kick them up said:


> I am a factory RSM for CZ-USA & Dan Wesson Firearms here in KCK. I cover Maine to Texas for the company and travel extensively from January to April doing commercial shows and weapons demo's. Prefer to bow hunt as it is more of a challenge and relaxing for me, but still like to shoot


Whoa! I'm looking for a CZ as we speak, just need to sell a Smith and Wesson to fund it. Coincidence?


----------



## ikeinks

catscratch said:


> Whoa! I'm looking for a CZ as we speak, just need to sell a Smith and Wesson to fund it. Coincidence?


My first and only CZ over under had a trigger that wouldn't move. Took them almost a year so send me a new one. Get a Benelli!


----------



## catscratch

ikeinks said:


> My first and only CZ over under had a trigger that wouldn't move. Took them almost a year so send me a new one. Get a Benelli!


I'm looking for a quality bolt .22... 

I shoot a competition Berretta for my shotgun hunting. It has the oversized safety and bolt that I need with cold fingers and bulletproof reliability. I was actually looking for a Benelli when I bought it but this has turned out to be the perfect shotgun for me.


----------



## Kick them up

PM what gun you are looking for and let me help you locate it. 



catscratch said:


> Whoa! I'm looking for a CZ as we speak, just need to sell a Smith and Wesson to fund it. Coincidence?


----------



## Kick them up

Sorry to hear about the issue with the trigger. That said we have been only inporting shotguns since 2007 and we are improving every year. 

BTW....Benelli's break too. Just had to fix my SBE as it wouldn't extract. 



ikeinks said:


> My first and only CZ over under had a trigger that wouldn't move. Took them almost a year so send me a new one. Get a Benelli!


----------



## ksgobbler

I have my eye on a Beretta O/U. Always wanted an O/U for waterfowl and upland. I love the 390s in my arsenal.


----------



## hunterhewi

Love my 3.5" browning synergy O/U. Im also looking as a S/S CZ for doves and upland


----------



## ikeinks

Kick them up said:


> Sorry to hear about the issue with the trigger. That said we have been only inporting shotguns since 2007 and we are improving every year.
> 
> BTW....Benelli's break too. Just had to fix my SBE as it wouldn't extract.


Not trying to start an argument of any sort, just wasn't happy at all with my situation. I'm sure things are better now


----------



## Kick them up

CZ Sharptail is the SxS you will want to look at. Standard gauge model retail for about 1049.00 and sub gauge models are about 1229.00 retail. 



hunterhewi said:


> Love my 3.5" browning synergy O/U. Im also looking as a S/S CZ for doves and upland


----------



## zap

My shotgun is a 1950 vintage sears and robuck semi auto.......:cocktail:


----------



## hunterhewi

Kick them up said:


> CZ Sharptail is the SxS you will want to look at. Standard gauge model retail for about 1049.00 and sub gauge models are about 1229.00 retail.


Yep the sharptail is what im looking at. Very sharp looking gun


----------



## catscratch

zap said:


> My shotgun is a 1950 vintage sears and robuck semi auto.......:cocktail:


Lol, I used the same Mossburg 500 for 20yrs. I got to know that gun pretty well and shot decent with it, just wore out.


----------



## ksgobbler

Watching a little buck eating at the feeder from the comfort of the house as we speak.


----------



## stephandchris

i got the laptop out little music got the candle lit and little lotion..its me time


----------



## zap

Looked over a new area midday, found a good spot. Set up for evening hunt...three bucks came past at 90. 3-4 year old double shed, 2 year old 5 x club and a spike with very long spikes.

I got too work on getting the set up in the right spot.


----------



## kda082

Please be Steph, not Chris.


----------



## hunterhewi

kda082 said:


> Please be Steph, not Chris.


Hahaha i was thinkin the same thing!


----------



## kybeau

Well went out tonight to set up on a sugar beet field. Was gonna sit in a stand right in the middle, but I wasn't sure which way they deer would enter the field. So with a North wind I set up a stand on the south side.

Wouldn't you know, the first deer that steps out is a shooter and walks within 20 yards of the stand I almost got in.

Well the good news is he and the other deer moved off well before dark which allowed me to slip out. 

One more hunt on the 31st to get it done. 

Here he is


----------



## stephandchris

lol it was chris...i figured give a laugh or two for ya


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER

catscratch said:


> He had good mass and some kickers... and I was cold. Lol, he was the 4th buck to come in this afternoon and at least 6 does were using the plot also. Fun hunt that ends the season for me. Good luck to the rest of ya still after one!


Congrats on the buck! Your boys will always remember their Dad coming home with a big buck.


----------



## ikeinks

Shot another limit tonight in the field. High flyers that came in like fighter jets. Checked a cam before and have a couple of my nicer bucks that have already lost one side.


----------



## hunterhewi

Another crisp, quiet morning here. Skiff of snow on the ground. Chose to hunt the bale blind overlooking my foodplot. Had a 2 year old 8pt harrassing a small doe at 15-20 yards at daybreak. Been quiet since.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

catscratch said:


> He had good mass and some kickers... and I was cold. Lol, he was the 4th buck to come in this afternoon and at least 6 does were using the plot also. Fun hunt that ends the season for me. Good luck to the rest of ya still after one!


Congrats nieghbor! Way to stick it out into the late season!


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> He had good mass and some kickers... and I was cold. Lol, he was the 4th buck to come in this afternoon and at least 6 does were using the plot also. Fun hunt that ends the season for me. Good luck to the rest of ya still after one!


Nice buck Catscratch, did you shoot him near the house? First buck in the new home, congrats!


----------



## catscratch

OLE'BOWHUNTER said:


> Congrats on the buck! Your boys will always remember their Dad coming home with a big buck.


Thanks! The kids are really the reason I shot it, they hunt from this stand regularly so they are excited for their next season.



170p&ywhitail said:


> Congrats nieghbor! Way to stick it out into the late season!


Thanks! Late season is one of my favorite times to hunt. 



KSQ2 said:


> Nice buck Catscratch, did you shoot him near the house? First buck in the new home, congrats!


No, I shot him on a different place. My standards had started to lower and I didn't want to worry about shooting one of our up and comers at the house. My older boy shot his from the new home place though and he loved it!


----------



## zap

I continue to suck.

:yo:


----------



## hunterhewi

Awesome evening tonight! Seen upwards of 40 deer 19 of which were within 75 yards. All made it out alive exept one! Took 25 minutes to finally get a shot opportunity. 38 eyes looking around its hard to get a shot off when you are sitting in one of 10 trees in the middle of a pasture. Took 25 minutes to finally get a shot opportunity and get drawn without getting busted. Even had a small spike directly under my ladder when i drew. She took an arrow at 36 yards, spun a 90 and literally dropped. She never budged after that no kicking or anything. I was baffled as to why i didnt get a passthough on the quartering away shot, especially shooting 500 grains at over 300 fps. Well, upon skinning my arrow entered as seen in the pic the angled almost straight upward dead center between her shoulder blades and into her spine. Craziest thing ive ever seen! Track job was short though haha! Finally #2 deer on the season, its been the hardest season ive had. Hunted way more than previous years and havent had a shooter buck even in sight. The arrow was broke off, she fell on it but i stuck it back in and you can see the quartering angle it entered at.


----------



## zap

Nice, Hewi. Congrats.


----------



## GAbuck84

Anyone know of any one with a good bow for sale at a decent price? Not impressed with the shops here in Hutch. Trying to find a new bow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Overtons in Lawrence is a good shop. Just off I70.


----------



## GAbuck84

That's like 4 hours away lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Go check out smoky valley shooting sports just south of lindsborg,..if you get to salina, check with vanderbilts..

No one is going to be able to help without draw length, weight, hand,..etc...

Classifieds will have many good deals for used bows soon.


----------



## GAbuck84

I was just talking to a guy and he mentioned smoky valley! And I have a 24 1/2 DL wanting 60-70 and right handed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

The bow in the pic will be for sale after tomorrow. Its only 2 weeks old lol


----------



## hunterhewi

Smokey valley is great, only place i buy bows from! Brandon and derek are excellent to deal with!


----------



## hunterhewi

Nevermind lol it dont adjust for those T-Rex arms of yours lmao! JK


----------



## GAbuck84

Lmao, yea I'm a short lil ****er lol. Kills me on a lot of bows. A lot of nice bows won't go down enough to for me and I ain't shooting a kids bow lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Lol glad i have over 30" DL. I have freaking ape arms though for only bein 6' tall lol. Check out SV they had some awesome bows on sale a couple weeks ago


----------



## catscratch

hunterhewi said:


> Awesome evening tonight! Seen upwards of 40 deer 19 of which were within 75 yards. All made it out alive exept one! Took 25 minutes to finally get a shot opportunity. 38 eyes looking around its hard to get a shot off when you are sitting in one of 10 trees in the middle of a pasture. Took 25 minutes to finally get a shot opportunity and get drawn without getting busted. Even had a small spike directly under my ladder when i drew. She took an arrow at 36 yards, spun a 90 and literally dropped. She never budged after that no kicking or anything. I was baffled as to why i didnt get a passthough on the quartering away shot, especially shooting 500 grains at over 300 fps. Well, upon skinning my arrow entered as seen in the pic the angled almost straight upward dead center between her shoulder blades and into her spine. Craziest thing ive ever seen! Track job was short though haha! Finally #2 deer on the season, its been the hardest season ive had. Hunted way more than previous years and havent had a shooter buck even in sight. The arrow was broke off, she fell on it but i stuck it back in and you can see the quartering angle it entered at.
> 
> View attachment 3487329


Congrats! Every kill with a bow is different and I love each one (maybe not the ones that go a long ways and are hard to find ). 
Big buck sightings have certainly been down for me the last couple of yrs. Maybe drought, EHD/disease, micromanagement from leasing, or I just didn't adapt when something else changed... Good job and keep at it.


----------



## catscratch

GAbuck84 said:


> Anyone know of any one with a good bow for sale at a decent price? Not impressed with the shops here in Hutch. Trying to find a new bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard good things about Smokey Valley also but have never dealt with them. Also good thing about a shop in Eldorado KS but again, haven't been there myself. It seems that all the decent bow shops that I've dealt with end up out of business. I think they invest sooooo much time and money into it because they care about their customers that they end up worn out and broke. I have a bow that I wouldn't mind selling if I had the funds to replace it, but it doesn't go lower than 25" (I think).


----------



## hunterhewi

catscratch said:


> Congrats! Every kill with a bow is different and I love each one (maybe not the ones that go a long ways and are hard to find ).
> Big buck sightings have certainly been down for me the last couple of yrs. Maybe drought, EHD/disease, micromanagement from leasing, or I just didn't adapt when something else changed... Good job and keep at it.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## whitetail hnter

Brandon at Smokey Valley is great to deal with. Lots of bows in stock and in a wide range of price.


----------



## whitetail hnter

hunterhewi congrats on the doe


----------



## zap

Last hoorah this afternoon. Good luck too those who will be out there.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Congrats hewi.........


----------



## kda082

Good luck Zap and everyone else. May grab the rifle tomorrow or chase geese.


----------



## GAbuck84

catscratch said:


> I've heard good things about Smokey Valley also but have never dealt with them. Also good thing about a shop in Eldorado KS but again, haven't been there myself. It seems that all the decent bow shops that I've dealt with end up out of business. I think they invest sooooo much time and money into it because they care about their customers that they end up worn out and broke. I have a bow that I wouldn't mind selling if I had the funds to replace it, but it doesn't go lower than 25" (I think).


What kinda bow you got that you wouldn't mind selling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

GAbuck84 said:


> What kinda bow you got that you wouldn't mind selling?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Bear Game Over if I remember right...


----------



## hunterhewi

Thanks guys! Good luck this evening guys!


----------



## zap

Its been real. :yo:


----------



## kslineman

One more success post. I've followed the thread all year but halving contributed yet. Like some of you guys it has been a long uneventful season as far as seeing mature bucks but this evening was one of my best hunts ever. I don't have the time I used to but I wouldn't trade my family for all the time in the world to bowhunt. And the boys will soon be going with me and hopefully becoming archery addicts. 

Anyway it's just been weekends, and this last week I've gotten aggressive and went out after work just hoping to get lucky. I get off at 430, and parked my truck at 5:10 to walk/jog in. I've got a blind on a windmill pond 1/2 mile back in a pasture and if I can get to it undetected it has produced in the past in late season. They don't hit it every night, and the 4 times that I had hunted so far in the last two weeks only young bucks had come in. 

That changed tonight. I actually passed on this buck in November when he followed A hot doe right in, but i couldn't pass on him tonight, and it sure felt good to watch my arrow disappear behind his shoulder. 10 minutes later some does came in, which I have been trying to fill doe tags all December and this was only my second oppurtunity. Both shots were good, and the rage hypos left a nice blood trail for the 100 yards both deer traveled. Couldn't be happier on the last day of bow season, and I got to share the recovery with my oldest boy Easton and my wife Kara. 

So never give up guys, it only takes one hunt to change a whole season.


----------



## zmax hunter

I attended a funeral for a friend this morning. 

Then had an awesome hunt this afternoon,..it gave me the time i needed to reflect upon all of my memories with Don. From dining at his table to helping him walk across a room. Gonna miss him and his smile.

Had the cutest little kitten of a bobcat chasing squirrels in front of me, a couple hundred turkeys, saw a few does,..ducks on the river,..mr opposum,..with a beautiful Ks sunset. Not much more i could ask for.


----------



## zmax hunter

Fantastic! Congrats to you Kslineman!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

What a last day of season kslineman! ! Well deserved sir!


----------



## RogueMedic87

kslineman said:


> One more success post. I've followed the thread all year but halving contributed yet. Like some of you guys it has been a long uneventful season as far as seeing mature bucks but this evening was one of my best hunts ever. I don't have the time I used to but I wouldn't trade my family for all the time in the world to bowhunt. And the boys will soon be going with me and hopefully becoming archery addicts.
> 
> Anyway it's just been weekends, and this last week I've gotten aggressive and went out after work just hoping to get lucky. I get off at 430, and parked my truck at 5:10 to walk/jog in. I've got a blind on a windmill pond 1/2 mile back in a pasture and if I can get to it undetected it has produced in the past in late season. They don't hit it every night, and the 4 times that I had hunted so far in the last two weeks only young bucks had come in.
> 
> That changed tonight. I actually passed on this buck in November when he followed A hot doe right in, but i couldn't pass on him tonight, and it sure felt good to watch my arrow disappear behind his shoulder. 10 minutes later some does came in, which I have been trying to fill doe tags all December and this was only my second oppurtunity. Both shots were good, and the rage hypos left a nice blood trail for the 100 yards both deer traveled. Couldn't be happier on the last day of bow season, and I got to share the recovery with my oldest boy Easton and my wife Kara.
> 
> So never give up guys, it only takes one hunt to change a whole season.


Nice! Awesome story. Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Kslineman, nice.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Happy new year Kansas Bowhunting Brothers. I hope 2016 started off better for you guys than for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAbuck84

RogueMedic87 said:


> Happy new year Kansas Bowhunting Brothers. I hope 2016 started off better for you guys than for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You ok brother?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

Oh yeah... All is good. Just have too many foreign body fluids on my uniform for my liking. Haha Rough night on the ambulance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

It always was if you worked New Years. Drunks and fights.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Gave it one more go last evening trying to fill another doe tag. Took my buddy with me since the farm I've been hunting has an abundance of antlerless deer and he had 2 tags left. He busted no less than 100 deer out of the timber when he walked in to the stand I wanted him to hunt... I wasn't concerned for him but figured that probably was going to hose me.... 

He poked a button buck and then passed 4 others.... couldn't get a shot at some other deer but was a good night for him. I had a bunch of deer come out way out of range... 

But, the point of the post is that I saw 2 bucks missing a side and my buddy picked up a 70" antler on one of his farms 2 nights ago... just in time for extended antlerless season. So, if you're going to be out with the long gun make sure you're glassing the heads before letting lead fly.


----------



## GAbuck84

Well finally locked in a deal on a bow to get back in archery! Getting a Mathews ZXT fully set up 500! I think I got a good deal pic don't have the sight and stab in it but it does come with the them!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Nice. I just bought a Switchback XT. I need to get it paper tuned and start practicing


----------



## GAbuck84

I shot a bowtech for a long time till someone stole it. Got a mission but hated it. Tried cross bow but just didn't like it. Found this one locally and decided to pull the trigger on it. From reviews on the ZXT I think I will love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

kslineman said:


> One more success post. I've followed the thread all year but halving contributed yet. Like some of you guys it has been a long uneventful season as far as seeing mature bucks but this evening was one of my best hunts ever. I don't have the time I used to but I wouldn't trade my family for all the time in the world to bowhunt. And the boys will soon be going with me and hopefully becoming archery addicts.
> 
> Anyway it's just been weekends, and this last week I've gotten aggressive and went out after work just hoping to get lucky. I get off at 430, and parked my truck at 5:10 to walk/jog in. I've got a blind on a windmill pond 1/2 mile back in a pasture and if I can get to it undetected it has produced in the past in late season. They don't hit it every night, and the 4 times that I had hunted so far in the last two weeks only young bucks had come in.
> 
> That changed tonight. I actually passed on this buck in November when he followed A hot doe right in, but i couldn't pass on him tonight, and it sure felt good to watch my arrow disappear behind his shoulder. 10 minutes later some does came in, which I have been trying to fill doe tags all December and this was only my second oppurtunity. Both shots were good, and the rage hypos left a nice blood trail for the 100 yards both deer traveled. Couldn't be happier on the last day of bow season, and I got to share the recovery with my oldest boy Easton and my wife Kara.
> 
> So never give up guys, it only takes one hunt to change a whole season.


Great job! Congrats.


----------



## RogueMedic87

GAbuck84 said:


> Well finally locked in a deal on a bow to get back in archery! Getting a Mathews ZXT fully set up 500! I think I got a good deal pic don't have the sight and stab in it but it does come with the them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet looking rig! I tore my Elite Pulse down yesterday. I love the bow but I'm decking it out with new limbs, strings and string stop. First time using my bow press about got me in a world trouble. Turns out when you let the tension back off after removing strings and cables, the limbs stay loaded for a lot further distance than when it's set up! Haha I ended up using a ratchet strap to hold tension on the bow so I could adjust the press to let it down all the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Well just went and checked my cameras. Got a picture of a buck I was hoping would make it last night. Walked around looking at what I can do habitat wise. Going to frost seed clover in late February or early March in my food plot.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Stupid January antlerless season! One of the bucks we'd been hunting shed already and a guy across the road shot him last weekend. Geez!


----------



## RogueMedic87

170p&ywhitail said:


> Stupid January antlerless season! One of the bucks we'd been hunting shed already and a guy across the road shot him last weekend. Geez!


Yup. Heard of a lot of does around here getting killed and ending up having the wrong plumbing. Any chance at finding the sheds? 


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## catscratch

170p&ywhitail said:


> Stupid January antlerless season! One of the bucks we'd been hunting shed already and a guy across the road shot him last weekend. Geez!


Sorry, bummer of a way to loose a target buck. 

Not a fan of the January season!


----------



## Matte

Post pics up of shed bucks shot. Then we have a paper trail to send Topeka/Pratt


----------



## zmax hunter

GAbuck84 said:


> I shot a bowtech for a long time till someone stole it. Got a mission but hated it. Tried cross bow but just didn't like it. Found this one locally and decided to pull the trigger on it. From reviews on the ZXT I think I will love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put a focus grip on it, makes a big difference, imo


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

RogueMedic87 said:


> Yup. Heard of a lot of does around here getting killed and ending up having the wrong plumbing. Any chance at finding the sheds?
> 
> 
> "If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


Yeah, got a good chance at finding them. I'm not sure which buck it was but he had good size pedicales and taken only couple hundred yards from where I hunt, so it was one of my hitlisters anyway!


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Sad day when you find out 100% your property neighbor shot the stud 3.5 year old youve let walk 6 times during bow season... i have pics of him at 1.5, 2.5, and then this year at 3.5. He would have been a stud next year or the year after..time to get all the neighbors on the same page for management. Pics from the processor


----------



## bwebster

Matte said:


> Post pics up of shed bucks shot. Then we have a paper trail to send Topeka/Pratt


 They just don't care. Been writing in my yearly log that the state sends me every year how many antlerless bucks me and my small group have shot seen shot or have heard of being shot and they keep doing it. BTW me and the small group don't hunt in January since the second year.


----------



## Nelsonv

That's a stud already!!! Sorry you didn't get him in a year or two. 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## RogueMedic87

Just wanted to spread the word that if you go to jet.com and use the promo code "scarymommy2016" you can pick up a LW for cheap. Just ordered my assault 2 for $167 shipped. 


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## catscratch

bowhuntin_KS said:


> Sad day when you find out 100% your property neighbor shot the stud 3.5 year old youve let walk 6 times during bow season... i have pics of him at 1.5, 2.5, and then this year at 3.5. He would have been a stud next year or the year after..time to get all the neighbors on the same page for management. Pics from the processor


What a great deer! Trophy for most. Too bad it's a deer that you invested in and won't get to see in the future though, but I bet someone is super happy.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Property neighbor was actually upset learning the buck was 3.5, it was the first time he saw the deer and judged him at 4.5 (shot with a rifle). We have set up a meeting with all of the surrounding land owner to talk about aging/qdma and create a sharing tree within our 2milex2mile section so that we can discuss what deer are on the hit list and what deer to let walk.

This buck score very close to 150"


----------



## catscratch

That's a great plan if you have neighbors who are game. Share all your knowledge and pics with each other and set a plan on what to pass or to harvest. Good luck to ya.


----------



## zap

Thousand acre management plans will end up with the same amount of older dominant bucks that are there now. The less dominant bucks will move off seeking a place where they can be king.

JMO, backed by some studies.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

Its 4 sections, 2500 acres with plenty of food,cover, water. And if everyone is on the same page of not ahooting young bucks there will be bigger deer On average. This property has 0 public access roads through it


----------



## GAbuck84

Gotta question to all my fellow bow hunters. Looking at different rest for my new bow and not sure what I am gonna go with! What is every one using? Wanting options and input please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

I currently use a nice drop-away rest that has been just fine for hunting but I wouldn't hesitate to go back to a Wiskerbisuit. My accuracy really didn't change much when I switched from the biscuit but the bow became a little less hunt friendly with drop-away.


----------



## Nelsonv

I use a Quad fall a way. I shoot a fall a way because I don't anything touching my arrow especially my fletchings. I use a wisker biscuit on my bow fishing rig. 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## bdmatson

GAbuck84 said:


> Gotta question to all my fellow bow hunters. Looking at different rest for my new bow and not sure what I am gonna go with! What is every one using? Wanting options and input please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just read another post in the forum that QAD is releasing a micro adjust rest. If you want to pony up the $$$ for micro-adjustability then that may be an option. I haven't used a QAD rest but have heard many good things about their HDX's and am thinking about putting one on my backup bow. I am guessing the micro-adjust will probably be on par as far as quality.

I currently use a Hamskea drop-away and I haven't had any issues with it over the last two years I have shot with it. The thing is built like a tank and has been very reliable.


----------



## kda082

I like the simplicity of limb driven rests. Trophy taker smackdown or limbdriver would be my choice.


----------



## catscratch

kda082 said:


> I like the simplicity of limb driven rests. Trophy taker smackdown or limbdriver would be my choice.


Limbdriver is what I'm shooting. It's been very dependable.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

bdmatson said:


> I just read another post in the forum that QAD is releasing a micro adjust rest. If you want to pony up the $$$ for micro-adjustability then that may be an option. I haven't used a QAD rest but have heard many good things about their HDX's and am thinking about putting one on my backup bow. I am guessing the micro-adjust will probably be on par as far as quality.
> 
> I currently use a Hamskea drop-away and I haven't had any issues with it over the last two years I have shot with it. The thing is built like a tank and has been very reliable.


and Hamskea just released a slimmed down version of their drop-away called the Hybrid Hunter.... will be my next rest.


----------



## Fireman324

Limbdriver Pro V made the switch this yr from a biscuit. Night and day difference!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAbuck84

I've always used a QAD because I like the containment and the drop away for no contact on fletchings but have considered trying something new. Just not sure what yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Qad and trophy taker smackdown pro!


----------



## MAD 6

I would love to hunt Kansas,could anyone recommend an outfitter? Would like to go in September or October.


----------



## ksgobbler

Anybody watch the meeting? They touched on guides using public lands and also on the drop off in mule deer numbers.


----------



## KSQ2

I've used several drop aways and whisker biscuit too over the years (qad, smackdown, nap Apache, etc), I finally found my ideal rest -- limb driver pro v.


----------



## bsstalker

Limb driver here too. Flawless imo


----------



## bsstalker

Post up your shed finds! I'm down in TX w family for awhile, can't wait to go shed huntng and pull the cam cards.


----------



## RogueMedic87

ksgobbler said:


> Anybody watch the meeting? They touched on guides using public lands and also on the drop off in mule deer numbers.


Meeting? Did I miss something important? 


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## ksgobbler

RogueMedic87 said:


> Meeting? Did I miss something important?
> 
> 
> "If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


You can watch the meeting here
http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Commission/Current-LIVE-Commission-Meeting

I am a member of multiple waterfowling sites. Basically they are tried of being run off of public land by outfitters that are also using them. A guy did all the research and no neighboring state allows guiding on state run areas. There is a big grass roots effort going into this.

Also several landowners commented on a drop in mule deer numbers. One even said the were buying mule deer doe tags and voiding them. Said they cut 2200 acres of mile and saw zero mule deer. The guy's father had been keeping a log for the last 20 years. Then Lloyd Fox came up and said the KDWPT survey shows lots of mule deer. Another rancher asked how the survey works. They drive 20 miles of public roads spotlighting deer, plug it into an equation. and voila that is the KDWPT deer population estimation guideline.


----------



## zmax hunter

I watched the entire mtg.

Interesting, KSU hired a recent graduate from IL to teach the "Wildlife Outdoors Enterprise Management class,..basically how to be a guide or outfitter, teaching everything from food plots to hospitality ,..

Then the next speaker brings up the outfitters on public ground. I totally agree that it is an issue that needs addressed.

Being a guide, there are so many scenarios, im not sure how they will be addressed.

For example, i have a property which borders a wiha property, so lets talk turkey season. all the timber and roosting locations is on my property, yet the birds sometimes walk over onto the neighbors wiha, i can have a hunter sit in my trees and shoot to the wiha,..more than once, i have found nr hunters sitting in my trees to shoot the wiha,..if i find them there, i tell them good luck and leave them to their hunt,..but also kindly ask them to not go any deeper into my property..

I think a lot of it comes down to respect for other hunters,..having a boat running back and forth all day dropping off duck hunters is beyond disrespectful to the other diy hunters. Id be upset too.

The other little tidbit of info that just seems like a bit much,. The 2016 deer season will encompass a total of 150 days that deer are being hunted to some extent for the 2016/17 season,.. thats 41% of the yr,...wow!


----------



## zap

2016 dates?


----------



## zmax hunter

They have not been approved,..and the 150 days is not for everyone nor every where,..basically, sept 1st thru jan 31st,..which is actually 154 days i believe.
this includes youth, disability, regular, extended, and fort riley seasons


----------



## zmax hunter

During the mtg, they talk a bit about spotlights,..not sure where, when, or who, but i guess someone was not just spotlighting,..they were dropping off guys with handheld cordless spot lights who were walking out properties shooting deer...


----------



## bsstalker

^^^did they apprehend these guys?


----------



## zmax hunter

By the sound of it, yes they did catch them,..they also said there were many cases of poached deer,..where they just shot them and left them lay.


----------



## GAbuck84

Question for you guys, I'm gonna be shooting 25 in draw, 65 lbs. thinking of Easton FMJs for the reason of more weight for penetration. And thinking 400 spline. Is that gonna be a good set up for me and if not what is suggestions for a better set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

Increase in poaching, less deer, let's lengthen the season???


----------



## aeast236

GAbuck84 said:


> Question for you guys, I'm gonna be shooting 25 in draw, 65 lbs. thinking of Easton FMJs for the reason of more weight for penetration. And thinking 400 spline. Is that gonna be a good set up for me and if not what is suggestions for a better set up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd go 340's with 65#. Great arrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogueMedic87

Hey Kansas bow assassin brothers... I need some help. I took the limbs off my Elite Pulse and traded for some higher # limbs. I decided since the bow was all torn down, I may as well replace the string. I got the new string/cable yesterday and am ready to put it back together but I am having a hard time finding a thread explaining the process... Specifically putting twists in, tying peep in etc. Anyone have a thread or website that they consult when starting from scratch? Thanks guys. 


"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## kscumminsdriver

GAbuck84 said:


> Question for you guys, I'm gonna be shooting 25 in draw, 65 lbs. thinking of Easton FMJs for the reason of more weight for penetration. And thinking 400 spline. Is that gonna be a good set up for me and if not what is suggestions for a better set up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@25" and 65lbs you should be fine with a 400 SPINE (not spline) unless you're running the arrow abnormally long... now, if you really want to go with a heavier setup I'd find a lighter shaft (gpi) and run a heavy brass insert vs. just using a heavy shaft... then, you might need to consider a 340 spine. 

I shoot Velocity XTs in a 340 spine with 100 grain brass insert... finished weight of 440 grains.


----------



## Hawkfarm

The cold weather has brought the bucks out of hiding. Just in time for the end of bow season. It’s still way too early to shed hunt on us. I’ve seen fifteen bucks since Friday and only one has shed. The two below came by the farm yard and I was hoping one might lose the antlers when they jumped the fence, but it didn’t happen. The shed buck in the picture bedded down at the edge of the timber right out the kitchen window yesterday morning for over two hours. He was a 12, a big 10 with a 2-3 inch sticker off each G-2, and his sheds will be a search subject. The deer were very active midday yesterday. I saw some feeding in every wheat field. I was out checking cameras and drove through a gate into the corner of a back wheat field about 1 pm. There were seven antlered bucks grazing 250 yards out in the field. They looked in my direction but paid no real attention to the farm truck and continued feeding. I turned off the engine and watched them through the binoculars for 3-4 minutes before my presence finally started to bother the biggest two 10 pointers. Those two just slowly fed their way back into the woods where they stood and watched me. The others continued feeding. I got out to close the gate behind me and got back in and started the truck. Four of the bucks were still feeding and the last two didn’t clear the field until I had driven 80-90 yards along the field edge.


----------



## ksgobbler

Saw a nice buck that had shed one side just down the road. Lots of deer in the bean fields.


----------



## kansasboi

Awesome pics hawk! Always think they are gonna pop off when they do that too but has never happened. Hopefully you can keep an eye on them and see when they shed out.


----------



## BGM51

Great pictures. Love seeing the pictures you post. Going to be some great bucks next season.


----------



## RogueMedic87

Beautiful pictures, Hawk. Wanted to let you guys know that I enjoyed the stories, pictures and made some good friends from starting the 2015 Kansas Whitetail thread... I had so much fun that I opened up the 2016 Kansas Whitetail thread here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3423129
Happy New Year! Look forward to seeing you guys and making more friends in the next chapter!


----------



## Nelsonv

I also enjoyed this thread this year. This was my first year to hunt Kansas and I enjoyed it although after I bought my lease and drew my licenses I was informed that there was a large die off in deer. The deer numbers were way down where I was hunting per land owners around my area. Oh well that's hunting. I tagged out my first week up there and loved every minute of it although I didn't see a lot of deer. I shot a mature buck on the 9th day of a 10 day hunt. Overall I'll be back next year just in a different area of the state. 


"Live Life at Full Draw"


----------



## AintNoGriz

If my memory is correct, it seemed a lot of guys connected on the 13th this year of November. I made a mental note of that. So, next year that date is gonna be on my vaca schedule.

Anyways, always enjoy this thread, even though I struck out this year. 

On to the Kansas Shed Thread in a month or so.


----------



## catscratch

November 8th and 13th have been favorite hunting dates (for me) for more than a decade. I've also connected on Thanksgiving day many times as well.



AintNoGriz said:


> If my memory is correct, it seemed a lot of guys connected on the 13th this year of November. I made a mental note of that. So, next year that date is gonna be on my vaca schedule.
> 
> Anyways, always enjoy this thread, even though I struck out this year.
> 
> On to the Kansas Shed Thread in a month or so.


----------



## yellowriver

I,ve been hunting ks as a nonresident since tags first became available. I used to bowhunt Iowa but could no longer keep a place to hunt with only drawing every 3-4 yrs so it drove me to try ks. I live in Wi but our DNR has destroyed the hunting here so we leave . My area in ks has been struggling since Blue tongue 3 years ago , this year the deer numbers went way down, I was told there was no disease but the drop in numbers from last year was too big for there not to be. That said, it seemed that the mature bucks were not moving well during daytime and for the second year in a row , calling was ineffective. Ks is my favorite hunting spot, I ve collected a lot of huge bucks on public land, however, now everyone is pounding the public and shooting every 2 yr old that walks and the future of public is not pretty. Im looking to get in on a large lease that is managed for quality. if anyone has or knows of one, I only shoot 160 or better and I am willing to go without shooting one if It does not meet my standards. I have the picutres and videos to prove that. I usually hunt 3-4 weeks, I love bowhunting , been doing it a long long time. I spent 36 days in ks this last fall but never got a chance at one big enough. what a blast.. I know that getting guys to manage a property correctly for mature bucks is very difficult to do, it takes a lot of experience. Just picked up a bow from a guy on At from whichita. 2014 hoyt carbon spyder turbo.. happy new year everyone.


----------



## Hawkfarm

It was Kitty week. Dates on the one camera are obviously wrong.


----------



## ikeinks

This guy showed up on the 8th and 11th of January. Never seen him before but hopefully he comes by next year! Pulled all my cameras over the weekend and picked out some new sets. Surgery next week will keep me indoors for a month or so if all goes to plan. Can't wait to start shed hunting when it warms up!


----------



## GAbuck84

Officially got my bow today! Mathews ZXT, put on a tru glo react 5 pin micro adjust sight, ultra rest. Decided to try a tru fire. Thumb release this time and like it so far! Gonna get her all sighted in this weekend! God did I miss archery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Sweet!


----------

